# 2009 NFL Thread



## mszwebs (Feb 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ...Snipped
> 
> And now that the Pro Bowl is over, we may have to consider burying this gosh-derned season and start stewing over another upcoming season to fight over less-loserish status.
> 
> ...


WELCOME TO THE 2009 NFL THREAD!!!!


PS. *fresh and clean and unoccupied???*

You're going DOWN this season.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 9, 2009)

Uh, if Jen doesn't find out about this in time for her to post on the first page.......


Well, shit will happen here. Bad shit. Shit that'll make you shit type bad shit. Shit. 


So tell her, mkay? Personal message? Something??


----------



## Spanky (Feb 9, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> PS. *fresh and clean and unoccupied???*



I meant at that specific moment only. Geewillikers. 

What would you prefer? Stale, dirty and presently engulfed?? 

Sounds like the Packers SPECIAL TEAMS this year.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 9, 2009)

the one, the ONLY (like, seriously, the only. none of you have guns to weather the shitstorms here in cleveland), BROWNIES FAN HAS ENTERED THE BUILDING.

taking seat on my throne as 'princess of the nfl thread.'

nevermind, that sounds too pansy-ish.

still, and forever will i be the number one steelers hater. now more than ever. i'll show you where to stick that sixth superbowl ring. 

now spanksters ... where's my beer?

also, bella lala la al ala la al ala laala lala ... may i OFFICIALLY STATE, my dear ..

that in fact ...

*YOU are going down this year.* MUAHAHAHA EPIC BET TO COMMENCE.


*GO BROWNS.*


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 9, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> the one, the ONLY (like, seriously, the only. none of you have guns to weather the shitstorms here in cleveland), BROWNIES FAN HAS ENTERED THE BUILDING.
> 
> taking seat on my throne as 'princess of the nfl thread.'
> 
> ...



Um, I'm pretty sure that I've gone down on the whole damn NFL crew at this point, as I am the asshole getting sucked into these stupid ass bets and I KEEP LOSING!!!


----------



## Spanky (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay, I have to admit, that I have looked at your pics a few times and finally got around to noticing OTHER things. <blush>

1. The one ORANGE sock. Is the other one BROWN? Was that your little Brownie tag? Inconspicuous but there nonetheless?? 

2. What the freak and for the love of Bernie Kosar and all that is holy in Cleveland do you have in yo' can of "something" Lite? Is that an umbrella? A straw?? I mean I thunk grlz in Cleveland drank cans of beer by biting them on the side wall and sucking 'em dry! 



Tired Spanky minds want to know.....

Do I detect a Packers-Brownies game coming up this year??


----------



## Spanky (Feb 9, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure that I've gone down on the whole damn NFL crew at this point, as I am the asshole getting sucked into these stupid ass bets and I KEEP LOSING!!!



I thought you were doing just fine until you did the following.....

1. Bet against the Eagles.

2. Bet for the Giants. 

Stay in your own freaking division. Lose there. Then come over to our division and Nancy and I will take good care of yous. 

I mean Coldy can't even stay in her own CONFERENCE. She came aaaaaaallllll the way over to the NFC East to make a bad bet. 

Imagine what is going to happen this year!


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Tired Spanky minds want to know.....
> 
> Do I detect a Packers-Brownies game coming up this year??



Yes. Yes there is. In Cleveland.

Hmmmm...


----------



## Spanky (Feb 9, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Yes. Yes there is. In Cleveland.
> 
> Hmmmm...



Okay. Hmmmmmmmm. Cleveland at home. Packers with a better 2008 record, 5-11 versus 4-12. Hmmmmm. No one tied. Cause I mean that is a SURE EFFIN SIGN of SUCKING. 

I would give the Brownies 3 points for being at home, 4 points if it is 2 for 1 plastic beer bottle day at the stadium. Packers get a touchdown for sucking less and just needing a defensive coordinator and heck any old special teams defense. 

So I say Packers -3 at Cleveland. 

Place your naked ass or cleavage bets. We have some time. Unless it is opening day. Then we only have about 7 months. 

You gonna go there to watch the game and see Brownies fans in their natural habitat??


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 9, 2009)

Whah??? What's going on? Ooooh a new thread! Sorry I was in the 2007 thread reliving the glory days. 

*sigh* 

Such a good year. 

Anyway, Bellz you've birthed another beautiful child. May 2009 bring much glory! 
To the NY Giants!


PS...Spanky must lose a bet this year!


----------



## Spanky (Feb 9, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Whah??? What's going on? Ooooh a new thread! Sorry I was in the 2007 thread reliving the glory days.



<in a Tow Mater* voice> 

"Sees dat?? I told yous. Nancy and the 2007 NFL Thread sittin in a tree, k-i-s-s-uhhhhh.....sumthin-sumthin-TEE!"


Old history is becoming ANCIENT HISTORY, m-lady. 











*Larry the Cable Guy voice for those who wouldn't dare watch a movie promoting NASCAR.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 9, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Yes. *Yes there is. In Cleveland.*
> 
> Hmmmm...



^^^^^^^^


This almost read something like, " Yes <Virginia>, there is a Cleveland"


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dang already atleast let training camps open up first lol


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 9, 2009)

Come on, Seahawks. A solid draft and some good free agent pickups and we're right back in this thing.

And my hometown Ravens can get back to the playoffs as long as they re-sign their linebackers and get a legitimate number 2 corner to go with Chris McAlister (Samari Rolle sucks). Maybe another receiver would help too.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> <in a Tow Mater* voice>
> 
> "Sees dat?? I told yous. Nancy and the 2007 NFL Thread sittin in a tree, k-i-s-s-uhhhhh.....sumthin-sumthin-TEE!"
> 
> ...



It's fresh in my mind and that's all that matters. 

*eyes glaze over...returns to the past*

Ahhhh


----------



## Spanky (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay.

Where the hell is everyone?? 

March Madness?? NHL? I mean the N-freakin'-BA? Come on. The NFL off-season is more interesting.....I mean the Phillies own MLB, so WTF?? 

Well, maybe March Madness........ Go 'Nova. 

In the meantime, Terrell Owens is no longer a Cowboy, which somehow helps Owens and makes the Cowboys slightly less hate-able. I SAID SLIGHTLY. 

Brian Dawkins #20, most beloved Eagle in a generation is gone to Mile Freaktown Stadium in Denver. He will always be an Eagle and embodies tough play and team sacrifice. He should have been kept on the roster. Negotiated with to a reasonable offer. 

My "favoritest" Eagle player ever in my lifetime. God the Giants he decapitated in 13 years. I mean that is enough to love the man.......

Did any of yous guys lose some of your roster, your beloved players, to other teams, trades, and free agency?? Bernie Kosar is still alive so Coldy has no worries. Packers should improve on that great 6-10 season. Giant ass will continue to be kicked along I-95 for all to see..

And what are Coldy and Zwebby planning for the Browns-Packers Game?? The schedule comes out in one month. I can't wait for the betting.....


Where are you guys?? Snow bathing pics and then NOTHING.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 7, 2009)

My teams are the Ravens (hometown team) and Seahawks (team that I liked before the Ravens existed). 

I'm bummed that the Ravens lost Bart Scott and Jim Leonhard. I think they'll miss Leonhard more. He really came on strong late in the season, and he contributed elsewhere with punt returns, etc. Bart Scott is good, but I think playing with Ray Lewis helped him, as it helped Ed Hartwell. But Hartwell didn't do much outside Baltimore. One wonders if Scott will follow suit. Also, the Ravens got rid of the longest-tenured Raven in Matt Stover. Not only has Stover been with the Ravens ever since their inception, he was a member of the Cleveland Browns team that moved to Baltimore. Stover has always been dependable, even recently. But it is true that his true range is only from about 45 yards out these days, and the Ravens probably can't afford to always keep two kickers on the roster.

As for the Seahawks, I haven't seen much about what they've lost. Although they didn't have a whole lot to lose. I loved the signing of T.J. Houseonhauntedhill. A fine receiver to coexist with the oft-injured Deion Branch. Now, if they could only draft Crabtree with the fourth pick...

...hmmm, or maybe they should draft a lineman. But that wouldn't be as fun.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Mar 7, 2009)

The Bills have signed T.O. All is lost.

This is the smallest media market he's ever played in, and I predict his antics will escalate in order to garner the attention he is used to. And it's not like there's a influential QB or strict coach to help keep him in check for even a season...

This is a bad omen


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm gonna hold off on my opinion of how the bucs season will be so see you at the start of preseason


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 7, 2009)

SPANKY!

Calm the Effenheimer down. I'm right friggin here.

Laughing about T.O. (Sorry K, Sprinty and Tooz...but good fuckin luck with THAT drama.)

You're right though...it makes the 'Boys a liiiiiiittle less hateable in my book. Then again, I just like to look at Romo and Witten (whom I secretly adore...but don't tell GB )


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry Jack.....









BRADY'S BACK



Only 10 months till the Superbowl


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 8, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Okay.
> 
> Where the hell is everyone??
> 
> ...



Sorry, Spankster...I'm still in the past reliving the glory days. It's been really hard to leave it all behind but I'm getting there. 

Looks like the Giants are bulking up the D. Lots of additions there. We lost Derrick Ward. Oh well. 

PS...McNibblets still has a job???



MuleVariationsNYC said:


> The Bills have signed T.O. All is lost.
> 
> This is the smallest media market he's ever played in, and I predict his antics will escalate in order to garner the attention he is used to. And it's not like there's a influential QB or strict coach to help keep him in check for even a season...
> 
> This is a bad omen



Oh boy. That's a right ol bummer. 



mszwebs said:


> SPANKY!
> 
> Calm the Effenheimer down. I'm right friggin here.
> 
> ...



The "Boys" are _not_ less hate-able without T.O.! Romo?? Come on, Bellzie! *shakes head*



KHayes666 said:


> Sorry Jack.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who???? 

Oh, yeah, that kid! He's the one who was so perfect except for that one game. Yep, I remember him now! That takes me right back to Super Bowl 2007....ahhhh *slips back into the past*


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 8, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The "Boys" are _not_ less hate-able without T.O.! Romo?? Come on, Bellzie! *shakes head*



Come now, Pancy...I admitted my lust for Romo over a year ago lol. He's a WI boy!!! He may be a big ole baby (NOT as big as T.O. though lol) but his squinty little glare gets me goin 

My appreciation for the 'Boys is purely visual, I promise. And only Romo and Witten. :batting:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 8, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Come now, Pancy...I admitted my lust for Romo over a year ago lol. He's a WI boy!!! He may be a big ole baby (NOT as big as T.O. though lol) but his squinty little glare gets me goin
> 
> My appreciation for the 'Boys is purely visual, I promise. And only Romo and Witten. :batting:



If you keep talkin all hot and bothered about young hot football players, Coldy will start posting pics of half naked young hockey players she likes. You know the pic. We don't need it here on this thread.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 8, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> PS...McNibblets still has a job???



HIS NAME IS DONOVAN. If you forgot.....

Just look down. 

Its prolly still on your breasticles.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> HIS NAME IS DONOVAN. If you forgot.....
> 
> Just look down.
> 
> Its prolly still on your breasticles.



If he fits on my "breasticles" then "McNibblets is appropriate.

Bellz...I will let this Romo love of yours slide because you are cute as a button and I just can't stay mad. Besides, we all make mistakes. Mine was saying that I liked McNabb and wished him luck with whatever team he ended up on in the future. Since that team remains the Eagles I have to go wash my tongue with soap, say a few chants of praise to the Giants Gods, and think of diabolical ways in which to get revenge on Spanky for the "breasticles" incident of 2008. Oh, yes...there will be revenge.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 9, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> If he fits on my "breasticles" then "McNibblets is appropriate.
> 
> Bellz...I will let this Romo love of yours slide because you are cute as a button and I just can't stay mad. Besides, we all make mistakes. Mine was saying that I liked McNabb and wished him luck with whatever team he ended up on in the future. Since that team remains the Eagles I have to go wash my tongue with soap, say a few chants of praise to the Giants Gods, and think of diabolical ways in which to get revenge on Spanky for the "breasticles" incident of 2008. Oh, yes...there will be revenge.





This made me giggle.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 9, 2009)

i'm looking forward to another year of hope, leading to pain, leading to confusion, leading to malaise, leading to ennui, leading to eventual looking forward to baseball season again.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 9, 2009)

furious styles said:


> i'm looking forward to another year of hope, leading to pain, leading to confusion, leading to malaise, leading to ennui, leading to eventual looking forward to baseball season again.



HEY! DOUBLE HEY!!

That sounds like Cold Comfort's line.......every year......but with more beer.......less fear..........and more snow freezing on her rear............

The Cleveland Raiders? Oakland Browns?? Yeah, that's about right.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2009)

Yay! Thanks MzWebs for the 2009 NFL thread. I just wanted to crash your party and say hello.

And 

Carn the PIES! Stick it up em in 2009.

View attachment 2006_afl_collingwood.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 10, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Yay! Thanks MzWebs for the 2009 NFL thread. I just wanted to crash your party and say hello.
> 
> And
> 
> ...



Oh Shosh, 

You and your..."football" talk is always welcome in this thread


----------



## Spanky (Mar 24, 2009)

So what do you do during the off-season? I tend to xc ski outside or rollerblade around in the concourses of the Metrodome. Round and round and round. Never really getting anywhere. If I threw a couple dozen interceptions all with that, you could call me Brett Favre. 

Since I don't feel like posting pics on the general boards, I can still post a pic of me at the finish of the American Birkebeiner race in Wisconsin. A 55 kilometers (about 35 miles) cross country ski race. The pose was completely random and I don't remember the photog taking it. This is what I do while waiting for the start of the NFL spring training. Uh, in about four short months?? 

So I am bucking up for the cold NEXT year, just in case I lose a bet and have to head out for some shots in the snow. You guys have posted pics for me, at least I can post my ugly mug once, without losing a bet first. 


And no one will even see it here. It is all hidden under the NFL stuff most don't even care about..........hee hee.

Did you notice I matched my gloves and hat?? Matching accessories? For a guy like me, the chance of that is like the Browns and the Eagles going to the Superbowl this year.


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 24, 2009)

Dear Forum,

Two quick points regarding this glorious upcoming season of pro football:

1. Last year, the Pittsburgh Steelers had the toughest schedule in the NFL, with their opponents having a combined record from the previous season of 153-103 (.598). How tough was this schedule? Only two teams had losing records in 2007!

_*Result*: A 12-4 division-winning record followed by their sixth Super Bowl win._

2. This year, the Steelers have the following schedule:



> Home: *Baltimore Ravens*, Cincinnati Bengals, Cleveland Browns, Oakland Raiders, San Diego Chargers, *Tennessee Titans*, Green Bay Packers, *Minnesota Vikings*
> 
> Away: *Baltimore Ravens*, Cincinnati Bengals, Cleveland Browns, Denver Broncos, Kansas City Chiefs, *Miami Dolphins*, *Chicago Bears*, Detroit Lions



To put it another way, the combined previous season record of our 2009 opponents is 110-144-2 (.429). Only 5 of our 13 opponents had _winning_ records last year.

In summation: I can't wait for this season to start!


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> So what do you do during the off-season? I tend to xc ski outside or rollerblade around in the concourses of the Metrodome. Round and round and round. Never really getting anywhere. If I threw a couple dozen interceptions all with that, you could call me Brett Favre.
> 
> Since I don't feel like posting pics on the general boards, I can still post a pic of me at the finish of the American Birkebeiner race in Wisconsin. A 55 kilometers (about 35 miles) cross country ski race. The pose was completely random and I don't remember the photog taking it. This is what I do while waiting for the start of the NFL spring training. Uh, in about four short months??
> 
> ...




Ow-OW!!! Hottie Spanks!


I don't do anything while waiting for the season. Literally nothing at all. In fact, someone else is actually typing this for me, cause I can't be bothered.

PS. At some point in the season, there will be retaliation for the Brett Favre comment.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 24, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Ow-OW!!! Hottie Spanks!
> 
> 
> I don't do anything while waiting for the season. Literally nothing at all. In fact, someone else is actually typing this for me, cause I can't be bothered.
> ...



Personal note to Zwebby Pants. Please, whomever is reading her threads for her, pass it on to her. 

I have been trying for months to rep you and Coldy for those pics. I need to learn to hand out rep more liberally. I tend to be conservative in that vein. Ergo, no rep for you two until I can hand more out to others. :doh::doh:

I am trying. I FAIL. 

I sorry.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 25, 2009)

MasterShake said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> Two quick points regarding this glorious upcoming season of pro football:
> 
> ...




Dear MasterShake,

The Steelers won their last 2 superbowls without facing Tom Brady and the Patriots in the playoffs

If all things go as planned, the Patriots will see the Steelers in the AFC Championship game and we'll see who the team of the decade really is


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 25, 2009)

Dear NFL thread:


OH PLEASE.

*Vomit*

<3,

Me :batting:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Did you notice I matched my gloves and hat?? Matching accessories? For a guy like me, the chance of that is like the Browns and the Eagles going to the Superbowl this year.



I was tempted to pilfer that pic and paintshop a nice white G and some blue stripes on your lovely matching gloves and hat.

Ah, well....I'll save if for the season.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 26, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I was tempted to pilfer that pic and paintshop a nice white G and some blue stripes on your lovely matching gloves and hat.
> 
> Ah, well....I'll save if for the season.



Matching gloves. 

I, for a very short time, rose about the average joe knuckle dragging ways of the typical XY male. 

I mean really. 

Remember, you gots hats and gloves........

I gots breasticle pics to work with. 

So be careful there Ms. Strahan.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 26, 2009)

Howdy,
Thought i would sneak in here and let ya'll know im happy football season is almost upon us. I have been in a fantasy league for a couple of years came in third one year and finished out of the money this year. Seems like we have some rabid fans here. I just wish each and every one of you good luck in the upcoming season . Most of you will need it:bow: Oh i forgot to show my support for my team didn't i? Silly me







Now you really have someone to pick on for the season.. Don't worry, I'm ready.:happy:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 26, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Now you really have someone to pick on for the season.. Don't worry, I'm ready.:happy:



Browns fans have their Steelers fans.

Eagles fans have their Cowboys fans. 

Giants fans.......Giants fans......HA HA HAAAA HAA HAA HAAAA...

Sorry, that just made me laff. A lot. 

Teh hate is real for the Cowboys and most NFC East fans here. We welcome you, cinnamitch. We kick Cowboys to the curb. And Nancy always seems to beat me to the kick. So watch out. 

It is all in good fun until someone has to post an outdoor pic in a bathing suit proclaiming their love for some other team. Especially brutal for fans of teams north of the ol' Mason Dixon. 

Welcome, make yourself a home......but over with the AFC people here.


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 26, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Dear MasterShake,
> 
> The Steelers won their last 2 superbowls without facing Tom Brady and the Patriots in the playoffs
> 
> If all things go as planned, the Patriots will see the Steelers in the AFC Championship game and we'll see who the team of the decade really is


Dear KHayes666,

Could you repeat that? I COULDN'T HEAR OVER THE SOUND OF THE STEELERS WINNING ANOTHER SUPER BOWL!!1!1


----------



## Spanky (Mar 31, 2009)

I like this picture.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2009)

Heard on Leno.

The Detroit Lions are considering a logo upgrade to better fit the new modern image of the team.


The current Detroit Lions logo.....


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2009)

The new proposed logo......


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2009)

Thinking that OTHER teams could use an upgrade......


I give you.....THE NEW YORK GIANTS !!

Current logo.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2009)

The new proposed and "Philly approved" New York Giants logo......


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2009)

What do you do to create a team NEW NFL TEAM WITH 10 WINS (and 22 losses) ???


Yes. Two birdies, one stoney.


Wow, a real Frankenstein that one would be.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, and for Patriots fans out there wondering if they are going to have to wait....GULP........FIVE years for another Superbowl, and new logo of hope and a look back to the wonderfully colorful history that is the Patriots.......

Patriots pre-cheat SB record : 0 - 2
Cheatriots SB record: 3 - 0
Post Cheatriots SB Record: 0 - 1


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2009)

And while I do not have funny Steelers alternate logos figured out (YET). I just thought this needed to be posted of the Princess of the NFL Thread. 

Just a reminder to Steelers fans spewing their winning Superbowl drivel amongst the losers.


----------



## natesnap (Apr 2, 2009)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4037373

Broncos deal Cutler and conditional draft pick to Bears for Kyle Orton and two 1st round draft pics. Ladies and gents, I'll see you in 2010.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 2, 2009)

natesnap said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4037373
> 
> Broncos deal Cutler and conditional draft pick to Bears for Kyle Orton and two 1st round draft pics. Ladies and gents, I'll see you in 2010.



*Damn: so much for the NY Jets upgrading their QB scenario- looks like another long season* 




Spanky said:


> The new proposed and "Philly approved" New York Giants logo......



*Nice revision on the logo;however, Spanky I like this scenario better*








*Philadelphia Eagles "1960 NFL Champions" (49 years and counting)... *


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 2, 2009)

FINALLY!!! I'll have a reason to post and brag on here!!! Bears have a QB!!!

... but still lack an offensive line...

... and competent receivers...

... not to mention an aging defense...

Damn.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 3, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> FINALLY!!! I'll have a reason to post and brag on here!!! Bears have a QB!!!
> 
> ... but still lack an offensive line...
> 
> ...



They have three things going for them....


Vikings
Packers
and of course the Fairview High Tigers (uh, I mean the Detroit Lions)

Helluva division.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Damn: so much for the NY Jets upgrading their QB scenario- looks like another long season*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It feels like yesterday. It has too. 




Is Nancy outsourcing her rebuttals now, Tony?? 

You.....you Giants fans are thick as thieves.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 3, 2009)

Spanky said:


> It feels like yesterday. It has too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Well Spanky, after all "outsourcing" is the way to go...* 

I also have equal dislike for the Cowboys & for one game I was rooting for the Eagles last December.

Too bad the Eagles couldn't have Chuck Bednarik & Reggie White. Can you imagine if Buddy Ryan was your coach- no way would TO have gotten away with his crap. Bednarik would have knocked him out,Reggie White would have put the fear in him & Buddy Ryan would have slugged afterwards him for good measure....






*Reggie White - Minister of Defense*







*Chuck Bednarik *

*when you get a chance, see the video of the 1960 NFL Championship. This is the last time you'll ever see a player ,Bednarik, in a Championship game play the full 60 minutes (both offense and defense). An Iron Man feat... *

*This was rated as the top 5 all time NFL hit.*

Chuck Bednarik Hit on NY Giant Frank Gifford







*Buddy Ryan*

Hell of a coach ; especially when he slugged the crap out of an asst. coached who mouthed off at him during a game. 

Some classic Eagles moments 

Buddy Ryan-Bodybag Game:Eagles vs. Redskins


Eagles vs. Bears(1988) Fog Bowl



Eagles Rap Video (1988) Buddy Ryan's Watching You


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 6, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yes, and for Patriots fans out there wondering if they are going to have to wait....GULP........FIVE years for another Superbowl, and new logo of hope and a look back to the wonderfully colorful history that is the Patriots.......
> 
> Patriots pre-cheat SB record : 0 - 2
> Cheatriots SB record: 3 - 0
> Post Cheatriots SB Record: 0 - 1



I love how the whole NFL goes up in arms because its found out the Patriots recorded signals on the sidelines (that get changed week to week anyway) and claim they cheated to win 3 superbowls.

Oh and then the week after they get "caught" they have to play the Chargers who "want revenge because the Patriots danced on our field" in the 06 playoffs.

So all eyes are on them, everyone's against them and the Chargers want revenge......final score Patriots 38 Chargers 14

Brady, Bellichick and the Pats gave a gigantic fuck you to the entire NFL and proceeded to win every game of the year until the very end....which was probably for the better.

Think about it, imagine of the Patriots DID go undefeated, the NFL would have lost ratings...by the Patriots being an unstoppable heel, it took an underdog babyface (Giants) to stop them to pull in the monster ratings Superbowl 42 did.

All I know is, those 3 superbowls (well the first 2) were a thrill to watch and even more enjoyable by the parades, games and the memories during that era. You can say the patriots cheated, but you can never EVER take away the memories of the wonderful thrill ride from 01-05 from the Patriots fans.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 6, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Brady, Bellichick and the Pats gave a gigantic fuck you to the entire NFL and proceeded to win every game of the year *snip*



Every game but one, baby-cakes....Every game but one. 




KHayes666 said:


> until the very end....which was probably for the better.



This statement is what I, as a preschool teacher, like to refer to as the "I didn't want that cookie anyway" syndrome. 

Example, a child indicates through various displays of desperation that he or she would like nothing more than a yummy chocolate chip cookie only to lose the long awaited privilege by misbehaving. Forthwith, the disappointed child proclaims that he or she never really wanted the tasty treat in the first place. Thusly, the child sulks like the 4 year old they are in the corner while watching through bitter, tear drenched eyes as others enjoy the chocolate-y goodness. 

*Pats KHayes on the head* Sorry the Giants didn't let you taste the cookie.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 8, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Every game but one, baby-cakes....Every game but one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course as a Patriots fan I wanted them to slaughter the Giants, but that would only please one fan base while the rest of the NFL fan bases would have vomited up their intestines. 

Oh and I've already tasted 3 cookies in the last 8 years *pats your cheek* and they were well worth it


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 8, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Of course as a Patriots fan I wanted them to slaughter the Giants, but that would only please one fan base while the rest of the NFL fan bases would have vomited up their intestines.
> 
> Oh and I've already tasted 3 cookies in the last 8 years *pats your cheek* and they were well worth it



But lets go back into the past for a moment, shall we......

There they were, the Patriots, poised to win yet another Super Bowl. Not just _any_ other Super Bowl, not just _any_ other season. Oh, no! A chance at a _perfect _season. A chance to walk away heroes, doing something that had never been done before. Mind you, it was _not just a chance_. It was practically a _sure thing_. For who did they have to face? _The Giants?_ A wild card team with a sloppy season, a quarterback who was only just now hitting his stride after struggling for so long, and a coach with one foot out the door. So, when the day came the Pats were not even close to being the underdogs in the hearts of football fans. It would be safe to say that _at least_ 65% of the people were rooting for the Pats. Many wanted to see them go down but many more were rooting them on to a glorious, record breaking, history making finish to the season. Shoot, even in my state, a state that is 97.3% Giants fans, were skeptical. The bandwagoners were out and about as well, with their Patriots Jerseys and their ball caps waving in our faces. It was looking so grim for the Giants that when the moment finally arrived most fans were just hoping for a strong performance.......

Then it happened.

The moment!

The magic!

And all the more SWEET because we _swiped_ it right out from under the noses of a sure thing. 

*Sits in a blissful haze of memories*

Keep your cookies, baby boy. They're generic store bought cookies compared to my grandma's homemade ooie gooie delicious chocolate chip cookies. Mmmmm...Nothing tastes quite as good as Grandma's cookies.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 8, 2009)

I want a cookie*.

Yinz a bunch of cookie hatrs. 










* not a cheater cookie and not a Nancy "special cookie" that makes me think that Eli is any more than average.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't worry, Spanky. One day you'll have your own cookie. 



One day in the very distant future. 


PS...I wouldn't pick on me if I were you. I still owe you for the Shrimp logo. The level of revenge just keeps a-risin'.


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 8, 2009)

I just hope this year goes better for the Cardinals than last year's travesty. I just want to like my team again.

*Before anyone says it, I am well aware that the Cardinals played in the Super Bowl last year. But that team embarrassed me so much during the regular season that I found it impossible to root for them in the playoffs. Last year was the first time I'd ever been embarrassed to be a Cardinal fan.

As far as I'm concerned, I'm still waiting to see my team in the Super Bowl, and that NFC championship last year never happened.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 10, 2009)

NoWayOut said:


> I just hope this year goes better for the Cardinals than last year's travesty. I just want to like my team again.
> 
> *Before anyone says it, I am well aware that the Cardinals played in the Super Bowl last year. But that team embarrassed me so much during the regular season that I found it impossible to root for them in the playoffs. Last year was the first time I'd ever been embarrassed to be a Cardinal fan.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, I'm still waiting to see my team in the Super Bowl, and that NFC championship last year never happened.



I.....I....am speechless. 



<ring ring> Uh, hello? 

NoWayOut, this is South Philly calling. They would like a word with you. Just a short couple of words, in the back, through the back door, go on, back in the alley.....keeeeeep going........you'll find them.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Don't worry, Spanky. One day you'll have your own cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> One day in the very distant future.





This warms my heart like an ice pack on my chest........while outside.......in January......in Minnesota. 

Tanks. Tanx alots.


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 10, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I.....I....am speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What can I say, character matters most to me. That Cardinals team didn't have it, which made it impossible to root for. Without character, wins mean nothing to me.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 10, 2009)

NoWayOut said:


> What can I say, character matters most to me. That Cardinals team didn't have it, which made it impossible to root for. Without character, wins mean nothing to me.



Character is losing a BIG lead going into the 4th quarter in the first NFC championship in recent history. Then turn it on and win in the end. 

Character is limping into the playoffs, nothing but a joke and take the Pittsburgh effin Steelers to the brink in the Super Bowl. 

But welcome to the SB loser room. Vikings to the left, Bills fans to the "wide right" and Iggles fans drinking from the keg tap. Cash bar of course. One or two chips bags with the busted up leftovers at the bottom. 

I mean Browns fans aren't even allowed to this party. 



The noise in the other room? That is the open bar and free buffet and live band with Cowboys, Giants, Packers, Niners and Steelers fans. Among others. 

<barf>


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 10, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Character is losing a BIG lead going into the 4th quarter in the first NFC championship in recent history. Then turn it on and win in the end.
> 
> Character is limping into the playoffs, nothing but a joke and take the Pittsburgh effin Steelers to the brink in the Super Bowl.
> 
> ...



Invitation refused. Character is not sniping about your team not playing you when you're in position to run away with your division. 

Character is not whining about needing an extension for the entire year when your team is trying to figure out how to keep its other great players around. 

Character is not quitting before the opening kickoff on four separate occasions, which they did against the Jets, the Eagles in Philly, the Vikings and the Patriots.

Character is actually earning your way into the playoffs, not getting two gifts you didn't deserve by benefitting from a weak division and then getting to host Atlanta and Philadelphia, both of whom had better records. Anyone can fight once they get into the playoffs. This team proved its true character in the regular season--they didn't have any.

I still haven't seen *my* team in the Super Bowl. That group that played Pittsburgh was not my Cardinals. I say again, for my Cardinals, last season never happened.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 10, 2009)

NoWayOut said:


> Invitation refused.



Mkay. 

Then you have to hang out with Super Bowl virgin Cold Comfort and Browns fans drinking $3.50 Miller Lite Cans out in the snow in a lawn chair. In January. 

At least until YOUR team makes it to the Super Bowl. 

At least you get Cold Comfort with a beer.....in a lawn chair. Bathing suit is only if she loses a bet. But stay back, she might bite if she thinks you taste like pretzel. Step away from the mustard. Dangerous. 

But maybe that is worth something.


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 10, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Mkay.
> 
> Then you have to hang out with Super Bowl virgin Cold Comfort and Browns fans drinking $3.50 Miller Lite Cans out in the snow in a lawn chair. In January.
> 
> ...



Actually, I don't drink at all.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 10, 2009)

Whining?!?!? There's no whining on the NFL thread!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Whining?!?!? There's no whining on the NFL thread!!!!



I think he means Arizona Cardinals teammates' whining. 


Gad! :doh: We have to re-explain this for the Giants fans all the time......


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 10, 2009)

And _I_ meant his whining. 

Gah! Eagles fans miss the point all the time....just like their team always seems to miss the points needed to be champs. 

Oh, yeah...I went there.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> And _I_ meant his whining.



Ahhh, that's some of the NFL Girl love I have come to adore. :wubu:


Like a stiletto heel in the eye and lipstick on your face while you're sleeping.....and a gentle wake up with your finger in warm water.


At least they provide pictures. 


So sum uv uzz ken follos along like.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh, yeah...I went *there*.



Listen here, Toots. 

Ya been "there". You are "there" and you will always be "there". Hell you took out a mortgage, got approved, put a 10% downpayment, took out fire, flood and mortgage insurance. 

YOU OWN "THERE". 

Always will. :kiss2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 10, 2009)

How much are the taxes on "there"? In this economy I might have to sell.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> How much are the taxes on "there"? In this economy I might have to sell.



"there" almost has as many rabid, bleeding green Eagles fans as New Jersey. But not quite.....





I'd stay. Just to make ol' Spanky happy.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok, I'll stay for you, Spanky...and for the cheap taxes.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, I'll stay for you, Spanky...and for the cheap taxes.



....especially the cheap taxes.


Do I know you or what??


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> And _I_ meant his whining.



Call it what you will.


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 10, 2009)

I call it a big fuck off, you whining jerk. Dear god, talk about *taking something for granted.*

NWO, why don't you stop by Cleveland sometime. Where the 85-year old dude that was praying to see the Browns break into the Superbowl JUST ONCE. JUST FUCKING ONCE IN HIS LIFETIME - has to constantly worry about if that one meager little request will ever be answered in his lifetime.

Melodramatic? No. Not for Cleveland. This used to be the epitome of football towns.

How about going from the one season where we had the most decent shot at anything, to embarrassing ourselves on national television, to embarrassing ourselves by not being given a single national television spot in 2009 because we SUCKED that bad on national television this past year. Or how about having your whole team ripped apart and then replaced with Jets back-ups. Fuck 2008, I don't even have anything to look forward to in 2009.

Stop giving me this whole character bullshit. We *HAVE NOT* had a single dude in a browns uniform *WANT TO BE IN CLEVELAND* since Bernie fucking Kosar.

Give me a goddamn break and leave us REAL losers alone. You're like some pathetic asshole that won $1000 on a lottery ticket and then complains that it wasn't the mega-millions jackpot. Bite me.

And THAT is what the rest of you pussies were trying to say, I do so believe.

The Browns fan has come, she has spoken, and I don't give a shit if it was good for you. Hand me a cigarette.

:doh:

P.S. - Welcome to the NFL thread, NoWayOut. I'm the feisty Browns fan that doesn't take kind to anyone with anything decent happening on the football field. That WOULD be you, whether you like your team's character or not.


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 10, 2009)

Taking something for granted? Since when have the Cardinals have been a great beacon of success? Who's gone longer without winning a title? It's the Cardinals, who haven't won the title since 1947. Since then, the Browns have won six of them, not counting the one they won at the same time in the AAFC.

But that's not the point. Last year *wasn't* a win for me in any sense. That wasn't success. If that's the way I have to see my team get into the Super Bowl, I'd rather never see my team get into the Super Bowl. Two thoughts kept running through my mind during the playoffs, "I wouldn't wish this season on my worst enemy" and "I'd trade seasons with anyone but Lions fans at this point". I've had a friend offer to buy me a conference champions shirt, and I've told him that if he does, I will either tear it in half or burn it.

Maybe you can't understand it, but this character thing isn't bull, it really is how I feel. In 2007, my Ottawa Senators were playing in the Stanley Cup Finals when our captain made a classless, out-of-character move. At that point, I lost my desire to win because we didn't deserve it. I lost my desire to see the Cardinals do anything after the 47-7 beating at the hands of the Patriots because they didn't deserve it. A team who was two games and 40 points better the Cards misses the playoffs and the Cards are in? How can I honestly say my team deserves to be in? Throw in the fact that it was quit job #4 of the year, and I had no choice but to disown the 2008 Cardinals. Pulling for that team was just too embarrassing.

Although I will continue to say it never happened, the Cardinals did come two minutes from winning the Super Bowl. The Senators, my hockey team, will miss the playoffs and finish fourth in a five-team division. There's no question in my mind that the Senators had the better year.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 10, 2009)

If the Browns ever can make it to the *NFC* Championship, whatever the fuck their record, get the game in Philly or at home. 

Yup..Super Fucking Bowl bound you will be. 

The road to the Superbowl in the 2000s passed through Philly, again and again and again. 


And it keeps on going. 


 <runs off to punch a Giants fan for no reason. But there is a reason......no Cowboys fans around.>


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 10, 2009)

Spanky said:


> If the Browns ever can make it to the *NFC* Championship, whatever the fuck their record, get the game in Philly or at home.
> 
> Yup..Super Fucking Bowl bound you will be.
> 
> ...




*ices black eye before calling on all 96.8% of New Jersey's Giants fans to help me retaliate.*

I also wanted to welcome NoWayOut to the NFL thread. So, welcome! A word to the newb from the former NFL thread Queen...Buck up, tiger, it ain't so bad! If you haven't noticed you're gonna have to be tough to make it in this thread...or Coldy will kick your ass.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *ices black eye before calling on all 96.8% of New Jersey's Giants fans to help me retaliate.*



*Nancy: With Big Blue Pleasure!!!! * 



Spanky said:


> If the Browns ever can make it to the *NFC* Championship, whatever the fuck their record, get the game in Philly or at home.
> 
> Yup..Super Fucking Bowl bound you will be.
> 
> ...



Sorry Spanky-we can't repeat that scenario of having another NFC Championship game in Philly again remember 2002. 

2002 NFC Championship Eagles vs. Tampa Bay


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 11, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *ices black eye before calling on all 96.8% of New Jersey's Giants fans to help me retaliate.*
> 
> I also wanted to welcome NoWayOut to the NFL thread. So, welcome! A word to the newb from the former NFL thread Queen...Buck up, tiger, it ain't so bad! If you haven't noticed you're gonna have to be tough to make it in this thread...or Coldy will kick your ass.



I'm not worried. I get a lot worse from other Cardinals fans (as you might guess, I'm not very popular with them), and unlike them, she seems to actually know what she's talking about. So I welcome it.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 16, 2009)

The new schedule is out peeps. NFL SCHEDULE 2009

Any early bets will be taken at your own risk. Bet early and lose before the weather gets too cold for outdoor pics. Brrrrrrrr. 

Big games/dates for the NFL Thread

Packers at Brownies on October 25th. I am still thinking Packers -3. 

Giants at Eagles on Nov. 1
Nancy getting her "friends" to take semi naked pics outside on November 2nd.
Eagles at Giants on Dec. 13
Nancy getting her "friends" to take semi naked pics outside on December 14th.


Oh, and I guess Cleveland will be playing the Steelers twice. Coldy will have all kinds of woop ass to open up if they win even once.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 17, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Giants at Eagles on Nov. 1
> Nancy getting her "friends" to take semi naked pics outside on November 2nd.
> Eagles at Giants on Dec. 13
> Nancy getting her "friends" to take semi naked pics outside on December 14th.



Be there with tissues in your pocket and a pillow for your ass...cause you and your Hatchlings are gonna need 'em for when they _*go down*_ in a blaze of red _white_ and BIG BLUE!

DISCLAIMER...NancyGirl74 is not resposible for any and all bets made on her behalf or on the behalf of her team. If they lose (which is rare (shut up, Spanky)). she can't handle the guilt! Thank you.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 17, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> DISCLAIMER...NancyGirl74 is not resposible for any and all bets made on her behalf or on the behalf of her team. If they lose (which is rare (shut up, Spanky)). she can't handle the guilt! Thank you.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
You may want to put this in your signature below. 

I get the feeling you may be grooming Tony for the next bet. 

You know, pics with jeans and cowboy boots.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 17, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> You may want to put this in your signature below.
> 
> I get the feeling you may be grooming Tony for the next bet.
> ...



*
I'm game  - I'm sure NancyGirl will think of proper attire for you to wear when the Giants win  ....
*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 17, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> You may want to put this in your signature below.



What if I just add the "shut up, Spanky" part? 



tonynyc said:


> *
> I'm game  - I'm sure NancyGirl will think of proper attire for you to wear when the Giants win  ....
> *



I've said it before, I'll say it again...PINK TU TU!


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 17, 2009)

woah, woah, wooooooahhhh... what's all this disclaimer shit? listen kids. yeah, kids - that's right ... miss zwebsipoo and i were fully aware of what the stakes were (hello user title) when we CREATED and ACCEPTED OUR bet. 

we made our bed ... and then ... well you know.

actually, i never make my bed. but whatever.

spanky, stop holding nancy accountable for something she was actually never brought into, you big bully.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 18, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> spanky, stop holding nancy accountable for something she was actually never brought into, you big bully.



*Peeks over CC's shoulder and smirks at Spanky* Yeah! What she said! *Sticks out her tongue before hiding behind CC again*


----------



## Spanky (Apr 18, 2009)

After that rant, I have decided three things....

1. I am going to the Vikes - Giants game in Minnesota. Just to taunt Giants fans. I so miss it. 

2. Packers up to -6 on the Brownies game. And if "you know who" keeps it up, the line is going double digits. 

3. Tony better watch what Nancy accepts on a bet on his behalf. She may agree to the Giants -24 versus the Eagles in Philly, just to see what you look like in pink. And I may NOT accept that bet because I don't want to see that pic. 

Be careful. She's a Maneater*.









*disclaimer: as long as said "man" is in jeans and loose fitting cowboy boots, an indian feather headdress, construction boots and hardhat or any other Village People playah.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> After that rant, I have decided three things....
> 
> 1. I am going to the Vikes - Giants game in Minnesota. Just to taunt Giants fans. I so miss it.



Yeah, that's awfully brave..taunting the Giants aaaallll the way out there in Minnetanazonania somewhere. BUT do you have the cajonies to try that in NJ? I think not! 



Spanky said:


> 3. Tony better watch what Nancy accepts on a bet on his behalf. She may agree to the Giants -24 versus the Eagles in Philly, just to see what you look like in pink. And I may NOT accept that bet because I don't want to see that pic.
> 
> Be careful. She's a Maneater*.



The only one donning a pink tu tu in the near future is _you_. So, start prepping, buckaroo. It takes time to find a tu tu that fits just right. 




Spanky said:


> *disclaimer: as long as said "man" is in jeans and loose fitting cowboy boots, an indian feather headdress, construction boots and hardhat or any other Village People playah.



No, no, no...you have that all wrong. The man should be wearing a loose fitting indian feathered hardhat, construction cowboy boots, _and_ a Village Person. Sheesh...Get it right, why dontcha!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 19, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yeah, that's awfully brave..taunting the Giants aaaallll the way out there in Minnetanazonania somewhere. BUT do you have the cajonies to try that in NJ? I think not!



It is easy taunting Giants fans in NJ. I mean it is just extreme North Philly anyways. Just full of Eagles fans. Shit, Secaucus should be in PA its so close. 




NancyGirl74 said:


> The only one donning a pink tu tu in the near future is _you_. So, start prepping, buckaroo. It takes time to find a tu tu that fits just right.



I decided that Coldy needs to send you that little number she is wearing in her profile page, Fraulein. A few pics in that, but wearing an Eagles hat or something. :smitten:




NancyGirl74 said:


> No, no, no...you have that all wrong. The man should be wearing a loose fitting *indian* *feather*ed hardhat, construction *cowboy* boots, _and_ a Village Person. Sheesh...Get it right, why dontcha!



Feathers. Indians. Cowboys. 
Eagles. Redskins. <you can figure this one out>

You just expressed your love for the whole NFC East (less Midgets). But no mention of midgets. Nothing. Subconsciously. The whole NFC East except those Jints. Read it.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Apr 20, 2009)

So much trash talking. It warms the heart. But why don't we change the pace a little. Draft day is approaching fast. How about some predictions? 


1. Name your team, and what number pick they have (first round).
2. Guess the player you think they will take, or at least what position they will try and fill.

3. Name the player/position you would draft if your team did the proper thing and named you GM. 


Are people interested? I'll post mine later this evening.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 20, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> So much trash talking. It warms the heart. But why don't we change the pace a little. Draft day is approaching fast. How about some predictions?
> 
> 
> 1. Name your team, and what number pick they have (first round).
> ...



1. raiders / 7
2. maclin / WR
3. i'd just make SURE the old one was dead


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 20, 2009)

1.NY Giants/29
2 Hakeem Nicks- North Carolina/WR 
3. Darrius Heyward-Bey -WR Maryland (great of combination of size, speed and strength)


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 20, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> I call it a big fuck off, you whining jerk. Dear god, talk about *taking something for granted.*
> 
> NWO, why don't you stop by Cleveland sometime. Where the 85-year old dude that was praying to see the Browns break into the Superbowl JUST ONCE. JUST FUCKING ONCE IN HIS LIFETIME - has to constantly worry about if that one meager little request will ever be answered in his lifetime.
> 
> ...



I know this is the NFL thread, but this ladies and gentleman is exhibit A as to why Cleveland should be the home of Ohio's only NHL team. There is more grit, passion, loyalty, devotion, anger and fanaticism in this post than I have seen in a long time. I am still in awe of the awesomeness of this. I know I bust your chops about liking the NBA but hey, I love that you dish it right back.


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 21, 2009)

JMCGB said:


> I know this is the NFL thread, but this ladies and gentleman is exhibit A as to why Cleveland should be the home of Ohio's only NHL team. There is more grit, passion, loyalty, devotion, anger and fanaticism in this post than I have seen in a long time. I am still in awe of the awesomeness of this. I know I bust your chops about liking the NBA but hey, I love that you dish it right back.



Can't stretch the sports dollar too thin. There's a reason that Ohio's hockey and soccer teams both play in Columbus, and there's a reason Drew Carey has said he doesn't believe MLS could work in Cleveland. There's only so much passion and money available, and the Browns and Indians get most of it.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 21, 2009)

I believe it was also Drew Carey on an episode of Whose Line who said "Beverly Hills, 90210. Cleveland Browns, 3."

Just had to throw that in there...


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 21, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I believe it was also Drew Carey on an episode of Whose Line who said "Beverly Hills, 90210. Cleveland Browns, 3."
> 
> Just had to throw that in there...



Sounds like the old, "Interstate 94, Northwestern 0" joke.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2009)

NoWayOut said:


> Can't stretch the sports dollar too thin. There's a reason that Ohio's hockey and soccer teams both play in Columbus, and there's a reason Drew Carey has said he doesn't believe MLS could work in Cleveland. There's only so much passion and money available, and the Browns and Indians get most of it.



I thunk Cleveland rooted for the PITTSBURGH PENGUINS in the NHL. Close by, and Coldy is always posting pics of that fuck-face Sidney Crosby with no shirt on. Maybe teh hotness trumps Cleveland grit and lovable loser-ism. 

Lub,

yer Flyers fan in the house (when not rooting da Iggles).


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2009)

Also.

DUCK! 


I mean when Cold Comfort comes back, the whips, chains and heels will be out. Maybe some claws too. 

And I am glad some of you are now ahead of me in line. 

Still licking wounds from the last encounter. 

Ouch. 


Safer picking on the soft and cuddly Giants fans back in my own safe division. :bow:


BTW.

21.......used 28 to trade for Bills Jason Peters

Use the 21 pick to get Antoine Bouldin. If not, see below.

Draft a first round running back NOW. Compliment Westbrook to allow him to go open field with short west coast passes.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Antoine Bouldin.



That's the best misspelling of Anquan Boldin ever.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2009)

furious styles said:


> That's the best misspelling of Anquan Boldin ever.



I.......uh.......was just checking to see if anyone was watching. :doh:


If the Eagles get him, I promise to learn the spelling.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I.......uh.......was just checking to see if anyone was watching. :doh:
> 
> 
> If the Eagles get him, I promise to learn the spelling.



Don't worry Spanky - there will be folks watching.....

I'm bummed on the Plaxico Burress leaving the Giants; but, I think that 
Boldin will look better in NY Blue than Philly Green anyday. :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Safer picking on the soft and cuddly Giants fans back in my own safe division. :bow:



Soft and cuddly my ass!!!!


Wait......

Somehow that doesn't sound right.......



tonynyc said:


> I'm bummed on the Plaxico Burress leaving the Giants *snipped*



I'll miss the talent but I won't miss the man. He was more drama then he was worth.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 21, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Soft and cuddly my ass!!!!
> 
> 
> Wait......
> ...



Maybe we can wish that Drama on the Cowboys - the certainly need it 
Continues the proud tradition of Keeshawn - TO and now Plaxico...


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Soft and cuddly my ass!!!!



As you were dear Nancy, as you were.....


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> .....Plaxico Burress.......



FURIOUS, 

We need a spelling check in Aisle 3, spelling check in Aisle 3!


Tahnks yoos.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> FURIOUS,
> 
> We need a spelling check in Aisle 3, spelling check in Aisle 3!
> 
> ...



LOL see I knew you were paying attention


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Maybe we can wish that Drama on the Cowboys - the certainly need it
> Continues the proud tradition of Keeshawn - TO and now Plaxico...



Ugh, I don't ever wish the Cowpokies good things. As much as Plax is a pain in the tush he's an incredible talent. Personally, I think the Lions need a guy like Plax...or Plax needs them. Whichever


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> LOL see I knew you were paying attention



Yeah, but your spelling is better. I thought Plaxico Burress was spelled, Shootem Up Cassidy, but then that is just me.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ugh, I don't ever wish the Cowpokies good things. As much as Plax is a pain in the tush he's an incredible talent. Personally, I think the Lions need a guy like Plax...or Plax needs them. Whichever



Like the Giants need a running back who can break through the Eagles front line.......



<burned>

<maybe not>


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 22, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Don't worry Spanky - there will be folks watching.....
> 
> I'm bummed on the Plaxico Burress leaving the Giants; but, I think that
> Boldin will look better in NY Blue than Philly Green anyday. :happy:



He'll look better in anything but Cardinal red.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 22, 2009)

NoWayOut said:


> He'll look better in anything but Cardinal red.



You know what, Eeyore...You're gonna turn me into a frickin' Cardinal's fan just to be spiteful.


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 22, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> You know what, Eeyore...You're gonna turn me into a frickin' Cardinal's fan just to be spiteful.



Hey, I just want him off my team. He proved himself to be a me-first prick last season, and I don't want to root for him anymore. Boldin and James have got to go.


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Apr 26, 2009)

All I know is my 49ers had an amazing draft, thanks in no small part to Al Davis, I mean seriously, I have no problem with the Raiders sucking year in and year out, but does this team really have any fans anymore who don't wanna see this guy fade away?


----------



## Spanky (Apr 26, 2009)

ZosofanCMR said:


> All I know is my 49ers had an amazing draft, thanks in no small part to Al Davis, I mean seriously, I have no problem with the Raiders sucking year in and year out, but does this team really have any fans anymore who don't wanna see this guy fade away?



We have a Raidaaaaaazzzzzz fan here on this thread. What did crazy Al do to help you guys??


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Apr 26, 2009)

Passing on Crabtree, for Heyward-Bey, which let Crabtree slip to us at 10. It was a non-sensical move, he passed on the best receiver in the draft for another guy whose only attribute is speed


----------



## furious styles (Apr 26, 2009)

ZosofanCMR said:


> Passing on Crabtree, for Heyward-Bey, which let Crabtree slip to us at 10. *It was a non-sensical move, he passed on the best receiver in the draft for another guy whose only attribute is speed*



you obviously know nothing about the raiders




*crawls back into hole*


----------



## Spanky (Apr 27, 2009)

There he is.


OOPS. Crawled back into his hole again. Damn Raiders fans are elusive and generally nocturnal. 

I've seen a couple on Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom but that was back in the early 80s when they were winning. And Al's age was two digits long instead of three. 

Where have you gone Jim Plunkett.......


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> There he is.
> 
> 
> OOPS. Crawled back into his hole again. Damn Raiders fans are elusive and generally nocturnal.
> ...



"Life on Minn" are you a fan of the Vikings now Spanky


----------



## Spanky (Apr 28, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> "Life on Minn" are you a fan of the Vikings now Spanky



Fly, Eagles, Fly
On the road to victory,
Fly, Eagles, Fly 
Score a touchdown, one, two, three,
Hit 'em low, hit 'em high,
And watch our Eagles fly,
Fly, Eagles, Fly,
On the road to victory.....

E-A-G-L-E-S Eagles!!!!!


Naw, born and raised on losin' and lovin' and lovin' losin'. I live in Minnesota, I bleed Philly. Combined SB record is 0 and 6. 

Yeah, I said that. 

Now I need to crawl back into MY hole. 

<kicks Furious Styles out, DAMN, he bogarted all my beer!>


----------



## Spanky (Apr 29, 2009)

Here it is. 

--------------------------
Posted by ESPN.com's Kevin Seifert

Exactly 75 days. That's how long it took for Brett Favre's name to reappear on this blog in a substantive way.

By now, you have probably heard the news. The New York Jets released Favre on Tuesday, a paperwork shuffle that nevertheless could have significant impact in the NFC North -- if Favre decides to un-retire. (Not that he's ever given us a reason to think he might do that, but....)

By releasing Favre at his request, the Jets nullified the so-called poison pill that previously had eliminated the possibility he could move to an NFC North team. Officially, Favre is now untethered and free to sign with any team if he chooses, with no penalty to either side. Favre had interest in one particular NFC North club last summer. It rhymes with "Binnebota" and we'll get to that in a minute.

Favre said in a statement Tuesday night that "nothing has changed." But he also inserted the dreaded "at this time" clause that gives you every reason to question whether he is 100 percent retired.

Jets general manager Mike Tannenbaum acknowledged that Favre's agent, Bus Cook, has been requesting the move for some time. Previously, Favre had been on the Jets' reserve/retired list and would have been under contract with them if he wanted to play again. For most retired players, that's a moot point because they have no intention of returning.

The Jets' decision to draft USC quarterback Mark Sanchez last weekend makes it unlikely they wanted Favre back. Favre's motivation for asking to be released is clear: To prevent the same situation he faced last summer in Green Bay, where the Packers had the right to determine his final destination.

Here is Favre's statement for all you sentence diagrammers out there.

"Bus and Mike have been talking about this for a while. Nothing has changed. At this time, I am retired and have no intention of returning to football.

I don't even know what else to say about this story. Favre indicated in February that he would need surgery to repair his throwing shoulder if he ever played again. But I'm sorry, I just won't believe he has totally and completely ruled out playing until the 2009 season ends without him on a roster. (And even then, you wonder if he would consider a comeback for 2010. One year at a time, Kevin. One year at a time. Serenity now. Serenity now.)

Why couldn't he just release a statement that says: "I am retired and will not play football again?" Here are my two explanations. Either:

1. He can't bring himself to admit it.
2. He's starting to feel the itch.

We all know Favre wanted to play for Minnesota last summer, but the Packers wouldn't trade him there or release him from his contract. Eventually, Green Bay shipped him off to the Jets. Had Favre been in the same situation then that he is now, he could have signed with the Vikings as an unrestricted free agent.

The Vikings are planning to pit Tarvaris Jackson and Sage Rosenfels in a training camp competition to be their starting quarterback. Let's just say there's room for a slightly diminished Brett Favre in that group. And as long as Favre continues to lob these "at this time" grenades, it will be hard to completely rule him out of the picture.

As much as some of us might like to.

It begins.. 
-------------------------------------------------

Favre finally getting to play as a Viking and stick it to his personal douche in the world, Ted fucking Thompson. 

<I love channeling Packer hate> 


BTW, where is Zwebby-pants? She births this mess and runs away to far away places like NJ to rub up against other hotties like herself and leaves me here in the kitchen with this newborn and distressed and partially suicidal Raiders fans, very repentant Cards fans and ugh, yeah, Jints fans. We gots Steelers fans to the left of us and jokers (uh Patriots) fans to the right.......

I can't hold this shit together. 

So I give you, Brett Favre's ghost coming back to Lambeau to haunt y'all in a PURPLE AND GOLD uniform with a coupla horn on the helmet.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Here it is.
> 
> -...Snipped...
> <I love channeling Packer hate>
> ...




..........


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor Brett, the greats never truly let go of the game. Jerry Rice as the fourth wideout on the Denver Broncos, that just made me sad. Even Jordan at his Hall of Fame induction said it wasn't that great of a day for him because that means his playing career is truely over.

Greatness is a drug


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Apr 29, 2009)

Here we go again the quarterback circus which is the bucs I mean we picked up some good aquisitions but the problem still lies on who will lead this ship I guess time will tell....btw I sort of have to like minnesota seeing they picked up my favorite player percy harvin acck I hate to admit that but so are these are the cards I have to play


----------



## Spanky (Apr 30, 2009)

It's on like Donkey Kong. <I'm sooooo dead>


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

*Seeing this happen again... and laughing until I fall over!*





*Ohh yes. T.E. and T.O. show begins!!! Our QB can get him the ball *​


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> It's on like Donkey Kong. <I'm sooooo dead>



Oh fucking hell ... it's already come to _that._

Unfortunately since Spanky's a pussy and hardly ever posts any pictures of anything, this war has already been lost. You have far too much material to use on me at this point.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 30, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> Oh fucking hell ... it's already come to _that._
> 
> Unfortunately since Spanky's a pussy and hardly ever posts any pictures of anything, this war has already been lost. You have far too much material to use on me at this point.



Oh, you're cute as a damn button and you know it. 



It's your team, dear, something has got to be done about your TEAM.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 1, 2009)

I was saving this little beauty for the regular season but since Spanky opened the door......


So, I did a little spying on our favorite devoted Eagles fan and what should I discover!?!?!?! 

View attachment 63081


I'm not sure Donovan would approve but I surely do!


----------



## Spanky (May 1, 2009)

"Yer dedd."*














*and you have waaaaaay too much time on your hands.


----------



## NoWayOut (May 1, 2009)

Back on topic, the 49ers did have a great draft, as did the Seahawks. The NFC West is once again a tossup. As for the Cardinals, they made a very savvy move by cutting Edgerrin James. Not sure why they cut Travis LaBoy and Roderick Hood too, but I am quite happy James is gone.


----------



## mszwebs (May 1, 2009)

Haha... if you take a look throughout the last few NFL threads... those posts ARE on topic. 

And will probably be much more frequent, as this season seems to be ramping up with aplomb.


----------



## Spanky (May 1, 2009)

I mean Zwebby is already ignoring me and training camp hasn't opened up yet. 


Brett Favre, #4, Minnesota Vikings.


----------



## NoWayOut (May 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I mean Zwebby is already ignoring me and training camp hasn't opened up yet.
> 
> 
> Brett Favre, #4, Minnesota Vikings.



God forbid. I'm so sick of Favre.


----------



## BoomSnap (May 1, 2009)

*!!!!!!*

Denver, just fucking go over to Farve and offer him a blank check!! You need him.

You just didn't just mess up with the whole Joshie/Cutler situation. It's like you were at the foul line, missed both shots, lost the game, and then your shorts fell down and the cheerleaders saw your tiny penis.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

Trent Edwards, #5, Buffalo Bills. No drama, no flip-flop-flip-flop. Go Trent Go!!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> "Yer dedd."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oooo, I'm scareded! NOT!




And, yeah, lately I really do...*sigh*



NoWayOut said:


> Back on topic, the 49ers did have a great draft, as did the Seahawks. The NFC West is once again a tossup. As for the Cardinals, they made a very savvy move by cutting Edgerrin James. Not sure why they cut Travis LaBoy and Roderick Hood too, but I am quite happy James is gone.



What?!?!? You mean picking on Spanky isn't the always the topic?


Go figure *shrug*



mszwebs said:


> Haha... if you take a look throughout the last few NFL threads... those posts ARE on topic.
> 
> And will probably be much more frequent, as this season seems to be ramping up with aplomb.



Yeah! What she said!

PS...
Oh, how I missed you, Bellz! I'm more sorry then you know about missing our ice cream date! Forgive me!


----------



## Spanky (May 26, 2009)

It is up. 

My team is right behind the Giants. Right where we want them. In the Meadowlands, heavy favorites. You know, the whole "road goes thru" crap??

Can't wait. 


Oh, the Pack, Raidaaaaaz, Brownies et al are still at the bottom. How are you guys doing down there?? <waves to Bellzy, coldzy and furiouszy> 

May Power Rankings


----------



## mszwebs (May 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> It is up.
> 
> My team is right behind the Giants. Right where we want them. In the Meadowlands, heavy favorites. You know, the whole "road goes thru" crap??
> 
> ...



Um, the Packers are pretty much in the middle, idiot.

Just sayin. :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Um, the Packers are pretty much in the middle, idiot.
> 
> Just sayin. :kiss2:




Yup. Somebody has to be #17. 


Just laffin'.


----------



## tonynyc (May 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> It is up.
> 
> My team is right behind the Giants. Right where we want them. In the Meadowlands, heavy favorites. You know, the whole "road goes thru" crap??
> 
> ...



*
I like the Power Rankings - you just look at the Top 5. You have 4 winners and the "Bridesmaid" ... Sorry Spanks*


----------



## Spanky (May 29, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> I like the Power Rankings - you just look at the Top 5. You have 4 winners and the "Bridesmaid" ... Sorry Spanks*



Is Nancy sending you after me?

She must be on vacation. No rest for weary Eagles fans.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 29, 2009)

Tony is the Skywalker to my Yoda....Watch out, Spank Vader!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 3, 2009)

That makes somebody special the Emperor of the NFC East. 

And you know what Spank Vader does in the end.......

And Tony (Mr. Skywalker), as Spank Vader......I....am.....your......FATHER!!!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 3, 2009)

And don't forget our own personal Billy Dee, uh, I mean Lando Calrissian. 

I give you....the one...the only....


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 3, 2009)

Spanky said:


> That makes somebody special the Emperor of the NFC East.
> 
> And you know what Spank Vader does in the end.......
> 
> And Tony (Mr. Skywalker), as Spank Vader......I....am.....your......FATHER!!!



Instead of grabbing the light saber - I proceed to hurl Boxes of Breakfast Butz Cereal in your direction


----------



## Spanky (Jun 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Instead of grabbing the light saber - I proceed to hurl Boxes of Breakfast Butz Cereal in your direction



Actually......


I....AM....YOUR....FATHER......should read (after the playoffs last year)....


Who's yer Daddy? 


Pwned.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 3, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Actually......
> 
> 
> I....AM....YOUR....FATHER......should read (after the playoffs last year)....
> ...



*
Probably passed out  Looks like "Elder Eagle" stumbeled in the grand stage of the NFC Championship - previous appearence in the Bigger Show had him puking on the field- more milk less brew 
*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 3, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Who's yer Daddy?
> 
> 
> Pwned.



This ^^^ made me really lol. I mean really. 



tonynyc said:


> *
> Probably passed out  Looks like "Elder Eagle" stumbeled in the grand stage of the NFC Championship - previous appearence in the Bigger Show had him puking on the field- more milk less brew
> *




And this ^^^ is why Tony rocks!

PS...Call me a bad Giants fan but I haven't been following um anything recently. What?!?!? I've been busy! Shud'up Spanky! Anyway, is Toomer in or out? What's the dilly-o with him?


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 3, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> This ^^^ made me really lol. I mean really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I haven't seen anything on Toomer. Will be interesting to see what happens next.

Unless... Spanky decides to bribe him with boxes of Philly Cheese Steaks 
*


----------



## Spanky (Jun 3, 2009)

I can only keep thinking of Arnold Schwarzenegger saying in his thick Austrian accent. 

"That Burress guy is like a "Toomer" growing on team focus and morale"


You keep him. See ya in South Filly in a few months.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 3, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> PS...Call me a bad Giants fan but I haven't been following um anything recently. What?!?!? I've been busy! Shud'up Spanky! Anyway, is Toomer in or out? What's the dilly-o with him?



At least you stop in and admit it. 

Zwebby-monster still thinks Favre is coming back and Coldy is still clutching the last drops of hope out of her Cavaliers hanky while staring blankly at the television screen. 

At least she has the Indians. Uh, Brownies, uh....does Cleveland have a hockey team yet??


----------



## Spanky (Jun 3, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> And this ^^^ is why Tony rocks!



And this is why we must bring Tony to the Dark Side. Tony doesn't know the POWER of the Dark Side. 


Three words. Warm moist brownies. Yes. Over on the Dark Side. Merrill Reese doing the play by play. Herm Edwards scooping up the ball from Pisarcik over and over and over and OVER again. THAT is the Dark Side. 


Nancy-pancy is not invited. She ate all our cookies at the last Dark Side meeting and left. Hmpf.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 3, 2009)

Spanky said:


> And this is why we must bring Tony to the Dark Side. Tony doesn't know the POWER of the Dark Side.
> 
> 
> Three words. Warm moist brownies. Yes. Over on the Dark Side. Merrill Reese doing the play by play. Herm Edwards scooping up the ball from Pisarcik over and over and over and OVER again. THAT is the Dark Side.
> ...




*Hmmm now as tasty as those Brownies may be Spanky - I have two things to protect me from the Darkside. 

1. The All Powerful NancyGirl 

2. SoVerySoft's Foodie Thread.. You have your work cut out for you- get your fellow Dims Philly Peeps to top some of these treats....

--------------------------

Yes  Joe Picarcik Truly a Dark Day in Giant History;but, I'd gladly trade that one Dark Day for 3 SB's...  






The Infamous Fumble - Nov. 19, 1978 *


----------



## Spanky (Jun 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yes  Joe Picarcik Truly a Dark Day in Giant History;but, I'd gladly trade that one Dark Day for *3* SB's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is a SB?? Me no unnnerstann.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 4, 2009)

Spanky said:


> What is a SB?? Me no unnnerstann.



*The "SuperBowl" Darth Spanky- something poor Lord Donovan will never obtain*






*The Glorious Weapon  to Combat Darth Spanky's 'Dark Side' *


----------



## Spanky (Jun 4, 2009)

........................


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 4, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ........................



*The Darkside "Spank Vader's" Response *






*1980 NFC Championship Ring *







*2004 NFC Championship Ring *

------------------------------------

*The Jedi Response *






* "HAH is that all you got Darth Spanky"!!!  * 

*Darth Spanky paces nervously as he realizes that he will need to answer to the All Powerful "Jedi Master" NancyGirl *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 4, 2009)

LMAO....You both are too funny. 

Actually, Spanky and his Hatchlings remind me less of this
View attachment 64976


and more of this
View attachment 64977


----------



## Spanky (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh yeah? 

Tony in the PM and Nancy in the morning. I can see that it DOES take two Jints fans to cover one Iggles fan.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 4, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> Tony in the PM and Nancy in the morning. I can see that it DOES take two Jints fans to cover one Iggles fan.



*Team Pride and Loyalty "Spank Vader"- Heck even your own legend wants the Iggles to be the forever lovable losers* 







*Dear Spank Vader; I Lied on the phone!  The force is not with me to beat those great and almighty "Giants" - I'm gonna lose my lunch again.Forgive me Almighty NancyGirl and Spanks- Give me another "Brew" when I'm done- signed Lord Donovan *





*Dear Spank Vader: see the light - I have Chuck Bednarik*

*"I can't wait until the Super Bowl is over," said Bednarik, who played for the Eagles from 1949 to 1962. "I hope the 1960 team remains the last one to win. I hope it stays that way." 

Source:

Bednarik on Forum Teambox*

*
Bednarik speaks poetry to the "Iggles" faithful. It made no sense for them to win the SuperBowl in 2004 or in any future date - I can see the tears of joy in Spank Vader's face right now 
*


----------



## Spanky (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, since we know the NFC East is all wrapped up this season in GREEN, let's turn to the NFC Division II called the NFC North or Black and Blue Division. 

Your worst nightmare is coming true. Here is a typical hand off. Is AJ Hawk ready for them?


----------



## Spanky (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, and there is more......

What if he could get the Vikings over the top? Can you imagine the game at Lambeau? I would love to go to laugh my ass off. At both teams.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 15, 2009)

It is all over the news. 

Just look. <giggle, snort, snort, giggle>


----------



## Spanky (Jun 15, 2009)

and as for you Tony.....taking Bednarik's name in vain is akin to me breaking Gifford's OTHER leg. 

Oh, the sound of bones breaking, Giant bones. So wonderful.....


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 16, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> * "HAH is that all you got Darth Spanky"!!!  *
> 
> *Darth Spanky paces nervously as he realizes that he will need to answer to the All Powerful "Jedi Master" NancyGirl *



Are you serious?!?! ROFL






OK now, let the Star Wars Universe here come back to reality!!!! :doh:


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Are you serious?!?! ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, now I'm gonna be sick. :doh:

Cowboy fan? You? Undrcovrbrothr?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 16, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh, now I'm gonna be sick. :doh:
> 
> Cowboy fan? You? Undrcovrbrothr?



Nooo.. I had to inject some humor into this discussion  

Two of these:











Four of these:






And still the butt of jokes...as if we were worse than the Vikings.. Saints... Rams... Browns!!!! :doh:


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh, now you turned it on its head. Loserism rules supreme here. I mean in addition to the Giants fans, we have Brownies, Packers, Eagles, Brownies, Cardinals, Brownies, Raidazzzz, Brownies and of course, Brownies. Heck, Jets fans poke their heads in once in awhile. 

If Steelers fans show up, we just guillotine them and send the pieces to Cleveland for rendering.



So Bills fans fit in just great. I appreciate having a few fans of teams with more SB losses. I could use another Bengals fan and Chargers fan around. 

Patriots fans were beloved in 1999. Yeah, those were the days......


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 16, 2009)

Just try asking any Patriots fan who Robert Edwards was... THAT is a funny sight to see!!!!! LOL

Loyalty trumps all of those championships any day of the week!!!






OHH, and this is our version of the Piscarcik fumble.... last year. PISSED me off. :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 16, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh, now you turned it on its head. Loserism rules supreme here. I mean in addition to the Giants fans, we have Brownies, Packers, Eagles, Brownies, Cardinals, Brownies, Raidazzzz, Brownies and of course, Brownies. Heck, Jets fans poke their heads in once in awhile.
> 
> If Steelers fans show up, we just guillotine them and send the pieces to Cleveland for rendering.
> 
> ...



* Mr. Spanks : Hmmm you've been real busy - been talking a good deal of that "NFL Smack" on winners and the not so lucky...I also see you are nostalgic for 1999. That was a good year for the Iggles (basement of the NFC East).  *


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> * Mr. Spanks : Hmmm you've been real busy - been talking a good deal of that "NFL Smack" on winners and the not so lucky...I also see you are nostalgic for 1999. That was a good year for the Iggles (basement of the NFC East).  *



Now I don't fancy myself as any NFL football prognosticator, but I can close my eyes and see you AND Nancy taking a picture together with "I <3 Donovan" across your chest and her bewbies. 

I have seen some of it in the past, and it was good. Then I saw bathing beauties in snow. And it was good. You have to admit that while SBs might be good, pics of Nancy's chest, mszwebbers and coldy in bathing suits in the snow honoring said Iggles, is just effing priceless. 

Oh what the next season will bring......


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

dont be a hater Spanks LOL 

View attachment browns.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> dont be a hater Spanks LOL



Oh, I am not a hater. 

Just so you know what is coming, place your bets. Come behold the betting power of Spanky. 

These were the spoils of Nancy's bravado and getting her cute-as-a-button henchwomen to handle her bets. (guilt anyone?). 

Spanky still benefits from these spoils. I mean look at this. Can you resist a can of Lite Beer with an umbrella in it? Hmmmm?

Ready to bet?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh, I am not a hater.
> 
> Just so you know what is coming, place your bets. Come behold the betting power of Spanky.
> 
> ...



I have to admit,... they look hot as hell in those pics!
So what would be the betting terms? What do I have to do? what has to be accomplished? And when the BROWNs do win,.. what do I get?? DO I get anything I want?
Does this go for all on the thread? these bets or just you Spanks? If its too hard or too much PM me all the details! I love a nice challenge!:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 16, 2009)

Spanky said:


> and as for you Tony.....taking Bednarik's name in vain is akin to me breaking Gifford's OTHER leg.
> 
> *Oh, the sound of bones breaking, Giant bones. So wonderful*.....



ummm Spankster: *Taylor (Giant)* versus *Theisman(Redskin)*. When Giant bones gets broken they come back to play, when a Giant breaks bones - well that's another story. Count your little iggles legs lucky they weren't on the receiving end and no more jokes about broken limbs.

On a lighter note OMG! MzWebz and ColdComfort? HAHAHAHAHAHA Watch out Barb!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 16, 2009)

I should be leaving for work but I cannot leave this unanswered.

First of all, Raivenne a Giants fan?!?!? I knew I liked you! 

Second of all....Spanky is going down this year! I hope you have your pink tutu pick out, Sir Spanks because this is it! This is the year!!! It must happen! I need revenge!!!! I NEED IT!



*Deep breath* I'm alright.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 16, 2009)

In the cold and the snow, the mighty buffalo stands alone...






In the cold and snow, the mighty Terrell Owens stands alone... in the end zone, after another Edwards-Owens touchdown!!!

Gonna be a great season!


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I guess I should throw my hat in the ring since I love football. Born and raised in Denver, so...



Go Broncos!!!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> First of all, Raivenne a Giants fan?!?!? I knew I liked you!



I am working her over. If her location is changed to Way Northeast Philly, you'll know I got her with the cookies. The green and silver iced ones. 



NancyGirl74 said:


> Second of all....Spanky is going down this year! I hope you have your pink tutu pick out, Sir Spanks because this is it! This is the year!!! It must happen! I need revenge!!!! I NEED IT!



Lalalalallalalalallalalalala, Spanky doesn't heeeeeeaaaaaarrrrrrr yoouuuuu. La laa laa lalalalalala.....



NancyGirl74 said:


> *Deep breath* I'm alright.




Debatable, and as a New Jersey Giants fan amongst a state FULL of Iggles fans, you will need many deep breaths. 

Now off to work you go. Say hi to all the Iggles fans there!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Well, I guess I should throw my hat in the ring since I love football. Born and raised in Denver, so...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Broncos!!!



<knock, knock>

You know, that you guys took one of our most beloved players in Eagles history. Mr. Brian Dawkins is the epitome of smash mouth football and playing with full on intensity. He has to be my favorite defensive player in my 35 years of watching Eagles football. 

He gets to meet his old mates this season. December 27th. In Philly. I think he will get a standing ovation from the much maligned fans unlike anything ever seen for a player coming in and dressed in another uniform. I look forward to that game. 

We may need to place bets on the game, dear. It is the rules.


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm, maybe. I would like to see you in a banana hammock!





Spanky said:


> <knock, knock>
> 
> You know, that you guys took one of our most beloved players in Eagles history. Mr. Brian Dawkins is the epitome of smash mouth football and playing with full on intensity. He has to be my favorite defensive player in my 35 years of watching Eagles football.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Hmmm, maybe. I would like to see you in a banana hammock!





Thinly sliced bronco meat with some fried peppers and onions on an Italian hoagie roll with cheese. 

Yeah, it is a cheesesteak. 


It snows in Denver in Late December doesn't it?? Hmmmmmmmm <rubs chin while thinking of potential poses> 

We have time. And I am going to have to get a better digital camera just in case......or actually a worse one with low pixel counts.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 16, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh, now I'm gonna be sick. :doh:
> 
> Cowboy fan? You? Undrcovrbrothr?





Um no Spanky the Cowboy fan is me


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Um no Spanky the Cowboy fan is me



Now tell me, WHEN, just WHEN, is Dall-ass going to win another playoff game. I mean it has been decades now. 1996? Last century? A millenia ago?

oooh, sorry, I just got all tingly inside thinking about it.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 17, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Now tell me, WHEN, just WHEN, is Dall-ass going to win another playoff game. I mean it has been decades now. 1996? Last century? A millenia ago?
> 
> oooh, sorry, I just got all tingly inside thinking about it.



*
Hi Spanks: 
I thought that the "Decades Honor" was reserved for the Iggles - they are on the hot seat you know (2 year plan or else) - McNabb not even sure if he'll retire an Eagle... Do you think you will stilll have an appetite to chew on that Hoagie??? 
*


----------



## Spanky (Jun 17, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Hi Spanks:
> I thought that the "Decades Honor" was reserved for the Iggles - they are on the hot seat you know (2 year plan or else) - McNabb not even sure if he'll retire an Eagle... Do you think you will stilll have an appetite to chew on that Hoagie???
> *





Giants fans. They are crunchy and taste good with ketchup.


----------



## BMOC (Jun 17, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I am working her over. If her location is changed to Way Northeast Philly, you'll know I got her with the cookies. The green and silver iced ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear that. I gotta walk through the streets of Philly quite often and I get alot of evil stares in my Giants jersey. (hey, Giants' jersey: Jersey Giants haha).


----------



## Spanky (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome BMOC. 



Now, WHEN THE EFF DID THE *2009 DIMS GIANTS BASH* CONVENTION MAKE ITS WAY TO THIS THREAD?? 


Too many Giants fans. Must run back to Jersey where it is green and safe and Eagle-ish. (yes, I am taunting Nancy over and over again )


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

For my Dearest Spanky,...... 

View attachment bb.jpg


View attachment BrownsFan.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Jun 17, 2009)

Uh.......Barbie-babydoll-deary.


































IT IS FARKIN ON!


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 17, 2009)

What the hell is going on in my thread?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 17, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Giants fans. They are crunchy and taste good with ketchup.



Honey, all Giants fans taste good dipped in VICTORY! Sadly, like a preschooler to peanut butter the Hatchlings seem to be allergic to victory.



Spanky said:


> Now, WHEN THE EFF DID THE *2009 DIMS GIANTS BASH* CONVENTION MAKE ITS WAY TO THIS THREAD??



This is as it should be.  :happy: 



Spanky said:


> Too many Giants fans. Must run back to Jersey where it is green and safe and Eagle-ish. (yes, I am taunting Nancy over and over again )



I did a little research, Spanky and this is what I have found...

View attachment 65708


Proof that Jersey is a Giants state!



BMOC said:


> I hear that. I gotta walk through the streets of Philly quite often and I get alot of evil stares in my Giants jersey. (hey, Giants' jersey: Jersey Giants haha).



Welcome to my newest BFF!



mszwebs said:


> What the hell is going on in my thread?



*Points at Spanky* He started it!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 17, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Points at Spanky* He started it!









*Yes we have an Angry "Iggles" fan in the House*

1. No 2010 Playoffs for you 
2. No 2010 SuperBowl  
3. Go straight to Citizen Park Hoosegaw


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 17, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Just try asking any Patriots fan who Robert Edwards was... THAT is a funny sight to see!!!!! LOL
> 
> Loyalty trumps all of those championships any day of the week!!!
> 
> ...



Robert Edwards was Curtis Martin's replacement who blew out his knee playing a pickup game.......thanks for reminding me.

Although if Edwards didn't blow out his knee, they wouldn't have gotten *drumroll* TERRY ALLEN for the 1999 season lol.

What a year that was....6-2 in the middle of the year and talking about homefield against the Broncos, and they finish 8-8. Way to go Steve Sidwell and his college plays and Pete Carroll for hiring him :-(

However 10 years and 3 rings later....all is forgiven


----------



## Spanky (Jun 17, 2009)

HEY, ALL GIANTS FANS......and the 3% living in New Jersey. 


*Come to the Ms. Nancy Sponsored NFL 2007 Thread Meet-up. The last vestige of happy Giant memories. *

NFL 2007

Go there, be merry. 

And don't come back. Or we'll beat yo asses right back down that sewer swamp called the Meadowlands in the Divisional Playoffs AGAIN. 


Lub, your favorite away game team. E-A-G-L-E-S.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 18, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> What the hell is going on in my thread?





The same thing that happened all the time to the Packers Special Teams Unit. Which redefined what the term "special" meant. 

I mean they were "special". 


Yer thread, the one you birthed? Okay, well it does have your pretty eyes. But that is ABOUT IT. 

Oh, and Brett Farvrve, #4, Minnesota Vikings. HOF 2018, enters as a Viking just to piss off Teddy-boy Thompson one......more.....time.....


----------



## Spanky (Jun 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Yes we have an Angry "Iggles" fan in the House*
> 
> 1. No 2010 Playoffs for you
> 2. No 2010 SuperBowl
> 3. Go straight to Citizen Park Hoosegaw



Mmmmmm, Sam Eagle. :wubu: I mean he is a serious, intelligent eagle. Conservative. Voted against FDR FOUR TIMES. Eats Giants for lunch, Redskins for dinner, and shits on sleeping Cowboys below.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Mmmmmm, Sam Eagle. :wubu: I mean he is a serious, intelligent eagle. Conservative. Voted against FDR FOUR TIMES. Eats Giants for lunch, Redskins for dinner, and shits on sleeping Cowboys below.








*Waahhh! Spanks- get this nasty green Iggles shirt off of me. In 2010 We are going to be in the basement of the NFC East & 6-10.  I wanna be a Giants Fan!!!! *


*Spanks: Throwing "Subtle" Hints- Hmmm!!!! Voting against FDR 4 times - well that gives Sam Eagle a "losing" record in Presidential voting. Just likes beloved Eagles for the upcoming 2009/2010 Season *


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> HEY, ALL GIANTS FANS......and the 3% living in New Jersey.
> 
> 
> *Come to the Ms. Nancy Sponsored NFL 2007 Thread Meet-up. The last vestige of happy Giant memories. *
> ...



*Where's the happy memory thread for that Hoosegaw called Citizens Park...
Ahh yes, the Divisonal Playoffs (the Closest thing to an Iggles SuperBowl)
*


----------



## Spanky (Jun 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Where's the happy memory thread for that Hoosegaw called Citizens Park...
> Ahh yes, the Divisonal Playoffs (the Closest thing to an Iggles SuperBowl)
> *



Tony, Tony, Tony! 

Citizens Bank is where the Phillies win World Series Championships. 

Lincoln Financial Field (and Veterans Stadium) is where the Eagles lose NFC Championships. 

Com'on, get it straight.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Tony, Tony, Tony!
> 
> Citizens Bank is where the Phillies win World Series Championships.
> 
> ...



*Thanks - wrong sport :doh:

We'd have to start debating "Baseball" ( Americas 2d favorite pastime) Philles vs. Mets etc. etc. ....
Where the hell are the Baseball fans in Dims - Does say something on about the popularity of Football 

*


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Thanks - wrong sport :doh:
> 
> We'd have to start debating "Baseball" ( Americas 2d favorite pastime) Philles vs. Mets etc. etc. ....
> Where the hell are the Baseball fans in Dims - Does say something on about the popularity of Football
> ...



I know at least one baseball fan and here I am.....sitting pretty at the top of the AL East standings with 2 world series rings in the last 5 years.

6 man rotation set to roll (although if Dice K falls out of bed and goes on the DL, i wouldn't mind)

However this is the football thread......lets just hope BJ Raji will make an impact for the Packers (as much as I hate them)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> HEY, ALL GIANTS FANS......and the 3% living in New Jersey.
> 
> 
> *Come to the Ms. Nancy Sponsored NFL 2007 Thread Meet-up. The last vestige of happy Giant memories. *
> ...



Wow! Just because you weren't invited to Ms. Nancy's NFL Thread Meet-Up is no reason to be all bitter. 

PS...To everyone but Spanky: The Meet-Up is BYOB and Skinny-Dipping Night starts Friday at 9pm!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Wow! Just because you weren't invited to Ms. Nancy's NFL Thread Meet-Up is no reason to be all bitter.
> 
> PS...To everyone but Spanky: The Meet-Up is BYOB and Skinny-Dipping Night starts Friday at 9pm!



*NFC East "Bridesmaids" are off the invite list*







*Spanks: this picture is for you ... "So Close and always So Far" *


----------



## Spanky (Jun 18, 2009)

But just so the "short term" memory isn't failing there grampa Tony.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> But just so the "short term" memory isn't failing there grampa Tony.....


*THEN ARIZONA!!! *
hehehehehe


----------



## Spanky (Jun 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> PS...To everyone but Spanky: The Meet-Up is *BYOB* and Skinny-Dipping Night starts Friday at 9pm!



Typical cheap-ass Giants fans. 


Iggles meet ups would be OPEN BAR. :eat1:


FAIL.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 18, 2009)

*Hope this jars some Happy memories * 






*"January 18th ,2009 The Tears of Joy" * 

*I think the Red and White Confetti matches well with the Iggles Green. 
Remember Darth Spanky your "Two Year " Plan starts Now ....

*


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Typical cheap-ass Giants fans.
> 
> 
> Iggles meet ups would be OPEN BAR. :eat1:
> ...



*And an empty house *


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 18, 2009)

lololol, gotta love the Eagles love :wubu: Giants took a break last year, put your orders in for Giants championship hats now =O


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *And an empty house *



hmmm I might go!! Spanky, and an open bar and an empty house!! Umm yeah I would be there with my browns Jersey on!hahahha


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 19, 2009)

Is it bad that the only reason I care about the Cleveland Browns is because of this man right here...









I want to touch him...just once...but, all over his body.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 19, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> lololol, gotta love the Eagles love :wubu: Giants took a break last year, put your orders in for Giants championship hats now =O



I like you. You may come to the party. There will be pin the sack on Donovan games, wet championship t-shirt contests, red and blue fire works, Cold Stone Ice Cream Cup Cakes (that's for my girl Bellz) and 3 very hot NFL Thread girls...all of whom will be plotting Spanky's downfall.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> lololol, gotta love the Eagles love :wubu: Giants took a break last year, put your orders in for Giants championship hats now =O



*
NYSPREE8: I agree - Giants win the upcoming SuperBowl and all will be right once again 
*




BarbBBW said:


> hmmm I might go!! Spanky, and an open bar and an empty house!! Umm yeah I would be there with my browns Jersey on!hahahha



*

BarbBBW: get away from those "Hoagies" !!!!! Darth Spanky stop corrupting sweet innocent BarbBBW

*



thejuicyone said:


> Is it bad that the only reason I care about the Cleveland Browns is because of this man right here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Cleveland is ok -they have a Dawg Pound and class fans- unlike a certain NFL Stadium between De. and NJ that has to have a Hoosegaw *


----------



## Spanky (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, and this wasn't taken in South Philly.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 19, 2009)

And just another re-post for all the Jints fans wishin and hopin and prayin. Starring two of three of our original NFL Girls. 

The third one is plotting my downfall over a black boiling cauldron. Again this year. 

here is the recipe:

A pinch of wormwort. 
A hair from Randall Cunninghams head
Pieces of a Raiders and Buccaneers helmet
a cup of Mcnabb pukies
Jeffrey Lauries left eyeball and his empty cheap assed wallet. 
Oh, and 27 gallons of tears collected in the 4 lost NFC Championship games in the 2000s. 

Or some College Inn eagle broth. We don't do stinking Chickens.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> The third one is plotting my downfall over a black boiling cauldron. Again this year.




*Stirs and cackles merrily*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 19, 2009)

*I must say as a Browns fan I am embarrassed for the actions of Dante Stallworth! Makes me SICK he is only getting 30 days in Jail!! For driving DRUNK and running over a man! ANd the lose of his Divers License for life 2 years house arrest and 8 years probation. Why isnt that reversed? Why is he not getting LIFE in prison?? Another player Michael Vick, beats and kills dogs and get 2 years in prison WTF is goin on here?!:doh:*


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 19, 2009)

Stallworth.....Stallworth.....






The good ol days ;-)


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 19, 2009)

But the question is:

Which team will relocate to Los Angeles? You know Fox wants a team there soooooo bad.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 19, 2009)

all I have to say is...
*TENNESSEE TITANS!*
... thought it was time to represent.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2009)

*"Iggles Trophy Case for the Ages"*


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 19, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *"Iggles Trophy Case for the Ages"*



lol reminds me of the old joke where a guy says "Oh boy, its the Best of the Detroit Lions" and holds an empty VCR case and says "oh shit....there's nothing in it, there is no such thing!"


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> lol reminds me of the old joke where a guy says "Oh boy, its the Best of the Detroit Lions" and holds an empty VCR case and says "oh shit....there's nothing in it, there is no such thing!"



*Canyon of Iggles Champions*






*2010 Iggles SuperBowl Ticker Tape Parade * 

*Where's Spanky ?????*

*So True KHayes: look at the ticker tape parade for our proud Champions 'The Iggles' Heck I cannot find our Dear Spanky in the crowd of Happy Philly Iggles faithful - can you or any of our Dimmers??? *


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 19, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Canyon of Iggles Champions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he is in the PUB down the street there, all the way down on the right side , buying drinks for all the Eagles fans!! Atleast he gets off cheap tonight ! :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I think he is in the PUB down the street there, all the way down on the right side , buying drinks for all the Eagles fans!! Atleast he gets off cheap tonight ! :doh:



*
Don't go in there BarbBBW - resist the "CheeseSteaks" they are not that tasty- Spanks will just by a drink for himself - he can be a Parade of One
*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Don't go in there BarbBBW - resist the "CheeseSteaks" they are not that tasty- Spanks will just by a drink for himself - he can be a Parade of One
> *



eheheh BUT Tony, cheesesteaks, open bar and a FA sooo tempting!
I think you are right though, not worth it!!!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn.


Damn damn. 


Coupla points. 

- Elfreth's Alley, the longest continuously inhabited city block in the US. No bars down there. No ticker tape parades. 

-The Giants suck. 

- If anybody knows how to go downtown, it is Barb. 

- And she don't need no cheesesteaks. 

- I could, presently, use a cheesesteak. 

- The Giants still suck. 

- Fuck Pittsburgh.

- I don't care what Hayesmeister says, Belichik is a cheater. It is a fact. The Eagles were robbed in 2004. 

- I mean when they don't cheat, they lose to who?? Effin man-child Eli Manning? I mean REALLY? Yeah, go back to cheatin! It does wonders for the trophy case. 

- The Giants, at last check, still suck.

- Tony will be wearing some sort of loving memorial to the ass whooping Donovan will be putting on the Giants in that mosquito infested poor excuse for a swamp nobody would put a dump there so let the Jets use it and by the way the Giants can play there too, Meadowlands. 

- Nancy too. But on her "Giant" breasticles. 

- At last check, the Giants are on a 0 - 2 streak at the Meadowlands, currently considered to be owned by "who's yer Giant Daddy", the Philadelphia Eagles Football Club. 

- Did I mention that Barb is a downtown girl? Kinda like a Billy Joel Uptown Girl but much better. 

- What is a Tennessee Titan?

- The Greater Los Angeles Metropolitan Area, will be receiving, care of the city that gave them the Lakers, (which by the way, Lakers reside in the largest city in the state with over 10,000 of them)......the Minnesota Vikings. 

- All hail the Los Angeles Vikings, established 2012. 


Spanky


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> eheheh BUT Tony, cheesesteaks, open bar and a FA sooo tempting!
> I think you are right though, not worth it!!!



*
It's a tempting offer-but, Ms. Nancy's sponsored NFL Meetup is the place to be  .... 
*


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 20, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> Damn damn.
> ...



*Damn Spanks- on a roll tonight (weren't you happy to see the Iggles SuperBowl Trophy Case)- you know that folks will have a rebuttal for this smack....

Now in 2012 - isn't that when Andy Ried gets fired and Donovan gets run out of town- Are you hoping that they wind up with the LA Vikings??? or is it LA Eagles? 

*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Damn Spanks- on a roll tonight - you know that folks will have a rebuttal for this smack....
> 
> Now in 2012 - isn't that when Andy Ried gets fired and Donovan gets run out of town- Are you hoping that they wind up with the LA Vikings??? or is it LA Eagles?
> 
> *



its all his pent up BS cause he hasnt posted in awhile!! let him vent, poor Eagles fan


----------



## Spanky (Jun 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Damn Spanks- on a roll tonight - you know that folks will have a rebuttal for this smack....
> 
> Now in 2012 - isn't that when Andy Ried gets fired and Donovan gets run out of town- Are you hoping that they wind up with the LA Vikings??? or is it LA Eagles?
> 
> *



You WISH you had Andy Reid. I mean he gets you to the NFC Championship year after year after year. Not like just one SB appearance all decade and a stupid win. 

How can that compare to 5, count 'em FIVE NFC Championship appearances??


<now where was that arsenic?>


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> - What is a Tennessee Titan?
> ...



not nice! Play nice!!!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 21, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> not nice! Play nice!!!



Oh, msbard, I was just poking you in the side. 

I play nice. If tony or nancy or Barb would feed me every no and then, whilst I sit in this cage for the "less loserish" among us, I might be less intimidating. 

Pull up a Lite Beer, a straw and one of those little umbrellas. I have the cheesesteaks coming via delivery. 

And don't be a stranger. The more the merrier. Except Giant fans. We have our quota. And then some. Jeez.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh, msbard, I was just poking you in the side.
> 
> I play nice. If tony or nancy or Barb would feed me every no and then, whilst I sit in this cage for the "less loserish" among us, I might be less intimidating.
> 
> ...



oh spanky!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh, msbard, I was just poking you in the side.
> 
> I play nice. If tony or nancy or Barb would feed me every no and then, whilst I sit in this cage for the "less loserish" among us, I might be less intimidating.
> 
> ...



I will feed you SPanky!! something yummy!!:eat2:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> - Tony will be wearing some sort of loving memorial to the ass whooping Donovan will be putting on the Giants in that mosquito infested poor excuse for a swamp nobody would put a dump there so let the Jets use it and by the way the Giants can play there too, Meadowlands.
> ...










*Hi Spanks:
This is what I'll be using to honor them Iggles....*

-----------------------------------------------------






*The Iggles wished they had Rex Ryan for a coach*


----------



## Spanky (Jun 21, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I will feed you SPanky!! something yummy!!:eat2:



Yeah, but you already invited Ms Juicy over. Sounds like you'll have your hands full. 

Take pics.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Hi Spanks:
> This is what I'll be using to honor them Iggles....*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> ...



Where the HELL do you think Rich Kotite came from......and went back to.....


<oh the migraine starts......MEDIC!>


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, but you already invited Ms Juicy over. Sounds like you'll have your hands full.
> 
> Take pics.



the more the merrier with me SPanky!! you know that!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh, msbard, I was just poking you in the side.
> 
> I play nice. If tony or nancy or Barb would feed me every no and then, whilst I sit in this cage for the "less loserish" among us, I might be less intimidating.
> 
> ...



*
Spanks: you commentary is truly entertaining "less loserish"  

And secretly rooting for the Vikings on the slide- are you 'Hedging' vs. the Iggles loss....
*


----------



## Spanky (Jun 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Spanks: you commentary is truly entertaining "less loserish"
> 
> And secretly rooting for the Vikings on the slide- are you 'Hedging' vs. the Iggles loss....
> *



You haven't been around her long enough. Coldy and I use that terms a badges of honor. 

Eagles and Browns have about the same history. Periods of greatness in NFL history, Championships going back to the Truman and Eisenhower administrations, long before we were born. So we love QBs like Jaworski and Kosar and hope someday that the teams will be vindicated with a Superbowl. But by that time, there will be a Universe Bowl or Earth Bowl or some other shit that will downgrade the Superbowl XCVII victory we achieved in 2057, the same way a NFL Championship is downgraded because it was played before the crap-ass AFL got a free ride into the league. 

Meanwhile, we exist in divisions where most of the other teams have won SBs. It is easy to love a team that has a bunch of SBs. Harder to love a team that breaks your heart every year. But we do. 

Oh, the Giants still suck, my friend. I will be happy to buy you a beer sometime to discuss it. A green one, served every year on March 17th.


----------



## cold comfort (Jun 21, 2009)

woah, woah, woah, woah WOAH *WOAH **WOAH.*

what the fuck. i take like, a required several week mourning period to get over the massive disappointment known as the cleveland cavaliers and i come back to this BULLSHIT?!

first of all, way too many noobs on the nfl thread. i am not the most welcoming broad, you'll have to talk to spanky at the door. i'm located in the seventh circle of hell near the back, it'll be awhile before you make your way into my inner ring. until then, you'll hate me. until then, i'm fine with that.

secondly, we met our quota with browns fans a long time ago, too ... and that would be ONE FAN. THEE FAN. MISS COLD FUCKING COMFORT. and let me further clarify that if there were a line to one day jump spanky's bones should the mind-altering drugs work well enough, i am at the front of that line. okay, barbarama? if spanksters is going to be fantasizing of a woman in a browns jersey, it's me. i apologize for this let-down, but i just wanted to chill you out a bit, big mama. also, your signature is so overwhelmingly sexual i feel like your pussy is about to engulf me whole through the fucking interwebs. those swooning emoticons are so HYPNOTIC ALL AT ONCE.

i'm not a nice bitch. i'm more of a bitch bitch. i take pride in the dirty ways of cleveland. and i seriously do not like being a replacement. or a benchwarmer. dear god ... NOT a benchwarmer.




cleveland fucking browns. nah, fucking straight up CLEVELAND. born and raised. you're damn straight one of those beer bottles came out of my hand, brothers and sisters.




and if there's one thing i'm more territorial of then one mister bernie fucking kosar, it is the stake i have invested in the multiple-years-long existence i have withheld with my core group of nfl-threaders, which has included stunts that have landed my ass in a very beautiful shade of purple.

you bitches be steppin' on that, and i ain't going to take too kindly to that sort of thing. i'm not saying i don't welcome new browns fans or anything but uhhh ...

no. nevermind. that's what i'm saying.

we can only fit so many tears in one beer mug. not saying you aren't welcome to sit at the bar with me (because first and foremost, cold comfort is ALWAYS sitting at the bar) ... but my tears are collected, and then yours. just as long as we're all aware of our priorities here. 

bleeding the orange and brown, as always,

CC. :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


ps: for the love of god keep brady quinn out of this until i can no longer count the number of games he's started on one hand...


pss: no hard feelings... or something. the bad bitch act is kind of my schtick around here. and i kinda like it. just talk to spanky, he handles my PR.


psss: oh nfl thread, how i've missed thee. please understand my absence, however. i think i looked forward to fall of 1997 in cleveland more than our upcoming one. ugh. :doh:


----------



## BMOC (Jun 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Welcome BMOC.
> 
> Too many Giants fans. Must run back to Jersey where it is green and safe and Eagle-ish. (yes, I am taunting Nancy over and over again )



Thanks for the welcome. Guess what we got Jersey covered too. Ya gotta share it with us but we're encroaching on your half. 




NancyGirl74 said:


> Honey, all Giants fans taste good dipped in VICTORY! Sadly, like a preschooler to peanut butter the Hatchlings seem to be allergic to victory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. Giants got Jersey on lock down. 



nykspree8 said:


> lololol, gotta love the Eagles love :wubu: Giants took a break last year, put your orders in for Giants championship hats now =O



We'll be bach !!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 21, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> woah, woah, woah, woah WOAH *WOAH **WOAH.*
> 
> what the fuck. i take like, a required several week mourning period to get over the massive disappointment known as the cleveland cavaliers and i come back to this BULLSHIT?!
> 
> ...



*WOW What a warm welcome from one Browns fan to another,.... nice*


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 21, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> and if there's one thing i'm more territorial of then one mister *bernie fucking kosar*, it is the stake i have invested in the multiple-years-long existence i have withheld with my core group of nfl-threaders, which has included stunts that have landed my ass in a very beautiful shade of purple.



Just chiming in to add another layer to your suffering Ms. CC. It looks like Bernie could use you now more than ever. You should have done more of your drinking at his steakhouse. 

Kosar files for Chapter 11 
Associated Press

MIAMI -- Former NFL and Miami Hurricanes star quarterback Bernie Kosar has filed for bankruptcy protection in Miami.

Kosar's Chapter 11 filing Friday lists assets between $1 million and $10 million and liabilities of between $10 million and $50 million.

Kosar owes almost $1.5 million in "unsecured debt" to the Cleveland Browns, who he played for from 1985 to 1993. Kosar also owes his ex-wife Babette $3 million and $725,000 (from a personal loan) to the owner of the Cleveland Gladiators of the Arena Football League. He owes a bank more than $9 million for bad real estate deals.

The 45-year-old Kosar got divorced in 2007 and last year saw his steakhouse go out of business.

Kosar, who also played for Dallas and Miami, retired from the NFL in 1996.


Copyright 2009 by The Associated Press


----------



## Tooz (Jun 21, 2009)

I have but one thing to say:






don't ruin my team, T.O., peeeeeeze :x


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 21, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> *WOW What a warm welcome from one Browns fan to another,.... nice*



It's Cleveland... Did you expect hearts and flowers?

Possibly a John Denver melody and a glass of Merlot?

There is definitely heat in this here kitchen...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 21, 2009)

A few "musts" that new posters should know about the NFL Thread...

1. Bellz must always be the Mother of the NFL Thread. 

2. Coldy must kick ass as she sees fit.

3. Spanky must poke fun at other teams in order to feel better about his own.

4. Stupid bets must be made.

4a. Stupid bets must be made with the full intention of NOT being seen with someone else's quarterback's name written on one or more body parts. If you're looking to lose a bet just to post another picture of yourself you're barkin' up the wrong thread.

5. NancyGirl74 must always be the Queen (or at least everyone must let her think so).

6. Friends must never let friends make bets on their behalf.

7. The original and official NFL Thread Girls must always remain Coldy, Bellz, and NancyGirl (new Girls may submit their applications which will be reviewed in due course).

7a. New NFL Thread Girls are must NOT be chosen by Spanky.

8. All newbs must be subjected to a three month probation/basic training period and to Coldy to be dealt with as she sees fit (see #1).

9. Abuse of another NFL Thread poster's team must be met with retaliation. 

10. All NFL Thread posters must deal with snarky comments from Spanky about their team whether warranted or not. 

Welcome.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, 2 of my 3 teams (Yeah, I have 3...) suck Balls right now, with one sucking big old elephant balls...the other did /OK/ last year.

In order of favorites

1. The Oakland Raiders (Yes, the suck...I know. I grew up in Phoenix, my family was from the SF Bay Area.and my dad brought his Raiders' love with him to the Scorched State)

2. The Green Bay Packers (Um, my favorite colors are Yellow and Green...enough reason for a 7 year old to love a team...)

3. The Pittsburgh Steelers ( Despite them having a brutal rivalry with the Raiders throughout the 70s, which was awesome to watch anyways... I always loved the black/yellow, and the three primary colored starburst-thingies on the helmet....I'm very color orientated)

So, hate away, or comment with Love, Sympathy or whatever, I don't care.
Just throwing my teams out there.

A special Number 4 to the Cards... I left Phoenix right after they showed up, but hats off to them for finally making it to the Big Game. Good for them!

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, and while I don't follow Cleveland as a fan, they did have the coolest mascot ever..why'd they give him up? 

View attachment BROWNIE.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well, 2 of my 3 teams (Yeah, I have 3...) suck Balls right now, with one sucking big old elephant balls...the other did /OK/ last year.
> 
> In order of favorites
> 
> ...


Ron,

I bleed green and gold, even when i'm conned *read: bet* into posting pics displaying my *love* for Eli or the effin Eagles for that matter and EVEN when I'm taking out Redskins fans by hiding out as one of their own in my stylish Redskins Glitter Tee.

So I'm saying I got your back as far as that goes. 

However, I will not be able to protect you from she that is anti-Steelers, Ms. Cold Fucking Comfort. Nor would I want to, even if I could. There, you are on your own... Or at least with someone who is not me lol. 

And Tooz... I'm praying for you.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 21, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> And Tooz... I'm praying for you.



I need it. :batting:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 21, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> It's Cleveland... Did you expect hearts and flowers?
> 
> Possibly a John Denver melody and a glass of Merlot?
> 
> There is definitely heat in this here kitchen...



-------------------------------








*I was thinking more in the line of "Milk Bones" - the Dawg Pound wouldn't have it any other way. * 




Spanky said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> Damn damn.
> ...



*
Spanks:
At last check 'Eagles' still suck and couldn't get the job done in the Big Show and won't get the job done this year. When I'm using my Iggles Wipes, I'll have one chant for you.... 
*

*1960*

*1960*

*1960*


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jun 21, 2009)

I see the KC Chiefs doing much better this year!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *1960*
> 
> *1960*
> 
> *1960*



Tony! You do love me! 

For you do know who the Eagles beat in 1960 to move on to give Vince Effin Lombardi his only playoff loss ever. 























THE NEW YORK GIANTS !


----------



## Spanky (Jun 21, 2009)

DOG bless this effin thread. :bow:

Give it the drunkiness of a Browns fan,

The wide right hope of a Bills fan,

The ass kicking worst fans rap of a Raidazzz fan,

The old school rules of the Packers fan, 

The smugness NFC East domination of the NFL rap of a Giants fan,

The cute and cuddly lovy-wuvy-ness while throwing snowballs at Santa Claus of the Iggles fan, 

and a video tape of the whole thing of the Patriots fan. 


Bless this thread birthed again from the clean and way too pure loins of our resident Packers Fan. I mean crystal clean, Mr. Clean clean, Aaron Rodgers just out of a shower clean, clean. 




Now back to the muck and mire <puts goggles back on, inserts snorkel and dives back in>


----------



## Spanky (Jun 21, 2009)

I always referred to Cold Comfort as "the future Mrs. Bernie Fucking Kosar".

But that is just me. 


Hoo boy, Coldy does come into the room with a BANG, doesn't she people??

Barb? Even though she threw a bottle at you, by admitting that you are a Brownies fan, the bottle was full versus empty. I mean she is saying in her Cleveland way that she likes you. Why would she ever waste a full bottle by throwing it if she didn't care. 

I always get hit by empty ones.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 21, 2009)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I see the KC Chiefs doing much better this year!





Spanky said:


> DOG bless this effin thread. :bow:
> 
> Give it the drunkiness of a Browns fan,
> 
> ...



*
Darth Spanks : of course I care  - I like the 50 year chant and No SuperBowl! Didn't your mentor Bednarik say that he wanted no more championships for the "Iggles"- you should listen to him. Unless you want to hang around muck and mire.

Who are you going to root for in the upcoming SuperBowl? 
The two year plan is a bust...

Are you going to finally drop those sorry "Bastard Bridesmaids" of the NFC East and root for the Vikings. 
*


----------



## Spanky (Jun 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Darth Spanks : of course I care  - I like the 50 year chant and No SuperBowl! Didn't your mentor Bednarik say that he wanted no more championships for the "Iggles"- you should listen to him. Unless you want to hang around muck and mire.
> 
> Who are you going to root for in the upcoming SuperBowl?
> ...




Last time I checked, the Vikings were 0 - 4 in Superbowls. They LOST 4 Superbowls before the Giants got to one. 

So moving from the Eagles to the Vikings is a downgrade. And anyway, I would rather go down with my ship than root for any other team, except of course, for the one playing the fucking Cowboys at the time. 

So how do you predict the NFC East finishing? Swammi Tony?


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Last time I checked, the Vikings were 0 - 4 in Superbowls. They LOST 4 Superbowls before the Giants got to one.
> 
> So moving from the Eagles to the Vikings is a downgrade. And anyway, I would rather go down with my ship than root for any other team, except of course, for the one playing the fucking Cowboys at the time.
> 
> So how do you predict the NFC East finishing? Swammi Tony?



Ahhh.. Spanky your Cowboy hate just envelopes me in a cloud of memories of superbowls past..


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> So how do you predict the NFC East finishing? Swammi Tony?



Giants on top...naturally.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 21, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Giants on top...naturally.



*
I couldn't have said it better.... but, wait ......here's more...

*

*"Grounded Iggles" A Retrospective for Darth Spanky *
*"Most Loved Team in Dims"* 







* "Spanks : " It's 2004 & I'm going to lose my lunch - Hayesmiester's Patriots are too good for me "- Lord Donovan* 






*"Spanks- Will you still be loyal when I move from Philly ?" signed Lord Donovan*








*"Spanks: somebody has to bring the Championship Bacon Home- it will never be us " - Lord Donovan *

*Note: Lord Donovan roots for wrong Pa. Team *






*The Iggles Architect/Mastermind/Coach/GM speaks....*

*Post XMAS Day Present: Witness Denver/Dawkins Ass Whipping on Iggles -December 27th*


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, wow!! Haven't laughed that hard in a loooong time! Spankster, if you and I weren't already married to other people, I'd ask you to marry me! Your funny AND you have a nice ass! LOL

And, I think I'm jumping on the Eagles bandwagon here, never have cared for the Giants. Except of course when they aren't playing the Broncos. 



Spanky said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> Damn damn.
> ...


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Tony! You do love me!
> 
> For you do know who the Eagles beat in 1960 to move on to give Vince Effin Lombardi his only playoff loss ever.
> 
> ...



*
And some more good news for you Spanks - since the NFL-AFL merger ....

Number of SuperBowl Championships 

Giants - "3"
Packers - "3"
Iggles -"0"
(just some cheap losers ring -twice) No Ticker Tape Parade ... 

All is right in the Universe 
*


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 22, 2009)

*The Iggles Architect/Mastermind/Coach/GM speaks....*

*Post XMAS Day Present: Witness Denver/Dawkins Ass Whipping on Iggles -December 27th* 


*Hi Spanks: Here's your 'Iggles' XMAS Photo *


----------



## Spanky (Jun 22, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Oh, wow!! Haven't laughed that hard in a loooong time! Spankster, if you and I weren't already married to other people, I'd ask you to marry me! Your funny AND you have a nice ass! LOL
> 
> And, I think I'm jumping on the Eagles bandwagon here, never have cared for the Giants. Except of course when they aren't playing the Broncos.



OH BOY! :wubu:

Okay, I e-accept your e-proposal (with all of the blah blah conditions and fine print, like youo being married and me being married, blah blah) for an e-wedding. 

Does this mean Sandie would be my e-mother-in-law?? 


We'd have to find a team between Denver and Philly to root for. Maybe The Vikings or the Chiefs. Dallas will result in a marriage-TILT and imminent divorce. 

Then a major infraction from my ex-e-mother-in-law.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> OH BOY! :wubu:
> 
> Okay, I e-accept your e-proposal (with all of the blah blah conditions and fine print, like youo being married and me being married, blah blah) for an e-wedding.
> 
> ...


I am completely JEALOUS!!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 22, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *The Iggles Architect/Mastermind/Coach/GM speaks....*
> 
> *Post XMAS Day Present: Witness Denver/Dawkins Ass Whipping on Iggles -December 27th*
> 
> ...



Okay, the Eagles have no Superbowls. 

But you will be added to the Spanky Museum of BBW Hotness over in the FA Wing. Yeah, the basement, where the JINTS will be by Week 15. 

Tony with an Eagles Hardhat on. I will send it to you. You can wear it. It is the only thing you will wear. 

Nancy will have to wait for the Spanky tutu pics for another year. Living in the bowels of the NFL 2007 thread, waiting, yearning, for mszwebs to virginally vaginally birth another NFL Thread.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Okay, the Eagles have no Superbowls.
> 
> But you will be added to the Spanky Museum of BBW Hotness over in the FA Wing. Yeah, the basement, where the JINTS will be by Week 15.
> 
> ...



Spanks... you keep making references to me being virginal and Aaron Rogers fresh from the shower clean...

I'm not really sure how to interpret this.

I question if you're telling me that I can't get laid, or that this thread is a Gift from God. 
 
Also...since I guarantee you I am NOT a virgin, this might explain why the thread keeps going to hell.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 22, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Spanks... you keep making references to me being virginal and Aaron Rogers fresh from the shower clean...
> 
> I'm not really sure how to interpret this.
> 
> ...



You being virginal is a joke to keep you coming back. 

Telling you Brett Favre will be in a Vikings uniform this year IS NOT a joke. And why you will run away again. Screaming.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Nancy will have to wait for the Spanky tutu pics for another year. Living in the bowels of the NFL 2007 thread, waiting, yearning, for mszwebs to virginally vaginally birth another NFL Thread.



I will not wait another year! I will not! I will not! I will not! 

It's happening even if I have to buy the tutu myself, drive out to wherever the heck you are, and wrestle the damn thing onto you myself. It'll be done, I tells ya! Oh....yes....It'll be done. *Why isn't there a menacing, glaring, I'll-get-you-and-your-little-Iggles-too emote face when you need one?*


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Okay, the Eagles have no Superbowls.
> 
> But you will be added to the Spanky Museum of BBW Hotness over in the FA Wing. Yeah, the basement, where the JINTS will be by Week 15.
> 
> Tony with an Eagles Hardhat on. I will send it to you. You can wear it. It is the only thing you will wear.








*Eagle Hardhat Spanks:  - Never  Not on my NY Giant Blues *


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 22, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Eagle Hardhat Spanks:  - Never  Not on my NY Giant Blues *



almost makes me like the Giants with you in that pic!! almost,.. but I just cant do it Babe sorry LOL


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> almost makes me like the Giants with you in that pic!! almost,.. but I just cant do it Babe sorry LOL



*Oh no! We've loss you to Darth Spanky *  *(unless of course you remain loyal to the Browns)* 

*Stay away from those Philly CheeseSteaks - they may look tasty and wonderful -but, they are bad for you.... They have bad karma *

-------------------------------------


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Oh no! We've loss you to Darth Spanky *  *(unless of course you remain loyal to the Browns)*
> 
> *Stay away from those Philly CheeseSteaks - they may look tasty and wonderful -but, they are bad for you.... They have bad karma *
> 
> -------------------------------------


why ya gotta post a pic of a cheesesteak dammit!! ugh make me hungry!!!!!!!!:eat1:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> why ya gotta post a pic of a cheesesteak dammit!! ugh make me hungry!!!!!!!!:eat1:



*BarbBBW: this should cure any hunger for that CheeseSteak*






*"Ugliest Throwback Uniform of All Times- Feeling Nauseaous"*

*I'm sure you can top that nasty CheeseSteak with some tasty Southwestern goodies - after all isn't "Lord Dononvan" a Tempa Az native in the off season *


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *BarbBBW: this should cure any hunger for that CheeseSteak*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha as a woman, i like those colors, as a fat chick I still want cheesesteak,.. try again Tony!! LOL:kiss2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *"Ugliest Throwback Uniform of All Times- Feeling Nauseaous"*



*OW! My eyes! My eyes! Goodness gracious that is not just bright it's LOUD! *


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahaha as a woman, i like those colors, as a fat chick I still want cheesesteak,.. try again Tony!! LOL:kiss2:



*
I'm heartbroken  - I can see "Darth Spanky" laughing -
BarbBBW: You know that no good will come of this. You are giving up Southwestern BBQ and the Dawg Pound (and goodies in Cleveland) for a 'Slimy CheeseSteak' & the nasty retro jersey 
*


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 23, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *OW! My eyes! My eyes! Goodness gracious that is not just bright it's LOUD! *



*Wakes you up and not in a good way*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> I'm heartbroken  - I can see "Darth Spanky" laughing -
> BarbBBW: You know that no good will come of this. You are giving up Southwestern BBQ and the Dawg Pound (and goodies in Cleveland) for a 'Slimy CheeseSteak' & the nasty retro jersey
> *



LOL Tony, My Love I am so sorry, will you ever forgive me? I will never IN REAL LIFE take a cheesesteak or Darth Spanky for that matter over my Cleveland goodies!! Or over any NY pizza for that matter haha


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 24, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> LOL Tony, My Love I am so sorry, will you ever forgive me? I will never IN REAL LIFE take a cheesesteak or Darth Spanky for that matter over my Cleveland goodies!! Or over any NY pizza for that matter haha



*Forgive her Tony! She probably thinks Dominoes and Papa John's are real pizza (ugh!)! She just doesn't understand. As long as she hasn't gone green and silver in the gills, I can live with her being all down in the brown Dawg Pound (barely)*.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 25, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Forgive her Tony! She probably thinks Dominoes and Papa John's are real pizza (ugh!)! She just doesn't understand. As long as she hasn't gone green and silver in the gills, I can live with her being all down in the brown Dawg Pound (barely)*.



yeah listen to her Tony  hehehe


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 25, 2009)

Definately NO DALLAS!!! And no Cheifs either. Maybe the Vikings...my high school colors were purple and gold. I could handle that, LOL.



Spanky said:


> OH BOY! :wubu:
> 
> Okay, I e-accept your e-proposal (with all of the blah blah conditions and fine print, like youo being married and me being married, blah blah) for an e-wedding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (Jun 25, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Forgive her Tony! She probably thinks Dominoes and Papa John's are real pizza (ugh!)! She just doesn't understand. As long as she hasn't gone green and silver in the gills, I can live with her being all down in the brown Dawg Pound (barely)*.



I am going to officially absolve OWA from any Giants hate from this here Eagles fan since she looks so good in leather. Assuming she is a Giants fan. 

I mean I ain't THAT dumb.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *BarbBBW: this should cure any hunger for that CheeseSteak*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New York does not own the world of loud and gawdy. 

Alas, I give you the reason for the colors. Swedish settled the area before Billy "Bleed Green" Penn took over the area as purchased from the King of England, settled down and was the first Philadelphia fan to give the 1683 New Amsterdam Giants the finger. I think they egged the carriage carrying the players from New Amsterdam to play in the French and Indian War Veterans Stadium in South Philly. And it was Ben Franklin who decided the Philadelphia Turkeys would not have been a good mascot going forward (little did he know) and gave our country and the Football team in his home city, the mascot we still all love and adore, the EAGLES. 

History? I got it all here for you. I just make it up as I go along. Like the Eagles beating the New Amsterdam Giants in 1684, 1685 and 1686 for back to back to back titles. 

Look that up. 




City of Philadelphia Flag


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 25, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I am going to officially absolve OWA from any Giants hate from this here Eagles fan since she looks so good in leather. Assuming she is a Giants fan.
> 
> I mean I ain't THAT dumb.



*HAHAHAHAH! Good boy!*



Spanky said:


> _1684, 1685 and 1686 _[/B]for back to back to back titles.
> 
> Look that up.



*Wow Spankster, considering the New York Giants didn't exist until 1925 (look THAT up in your Funk & Wagnalls), 1684, 1685 and 1686 -- Really?!?!?! You have to go back THAT far in (-ahem-) history to garner hope for your almost Turkeys? **taps flogger sadly** 
To quote Sheryl Crow: "If it makes you happy"...*


----------



## Spanky (Jun 25, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *HAHAHAHAH! Good boy!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as yer postin' pics in leather and a Giants logo, I will accept the abuse. :bow:

Thank you ma'am, may I please have another. :wubu:




Takin' notes, Tony?? If any fine lookin Iggles girls come around, you'll know what to do. 

Giants fans need everything spelled out. 

Like as follows:

1. Last play of the game.
2. Receive hiked ball from center.
3. Step back 
4. kneel
5. game over. 


Thank you, Mr. Pisarcik.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Wow Spankster, considering the New York Giants didn't exist until 1925 (look THAT up in your Funk & Wagnalls), 1684, 1685 and 1686 -- Really?!?!?! You have to go back THAT far in (-ahem-) history to garner hope for your almost Turkeys? **taps flogger sadly**
> To quote Sheryl Crow: "If it makes you happy"...*




*Raivenne :
What you have is an "Iggles View of the World" ala Darth Spanky. Spanky stay away from the Fish House Punch  and the Grog. *


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> As long as yer postin' pics in leather and a Giants logo, I will accept the abuse. :bow:
> 
> Thank you ma'am, may I please have another. :wubu:
> 
> ...



*Hmm.. like this sweetheart here Darth Spanky * 







*No wonder Lord Donovan couldn't concentrate last January *






* He looks like he's gonna hurl his cookies again - never could handle the pressure*


----------



## Spanky (Jun 26, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> <snippity> and let me further clarify that if there were a line to one day jump spanky's bones should the mind-altering drugs work well enough, i am at the front of that line. <snip, snip>



Okay, I put my spectacles on, dropped the Geritol and just about pissed in my Depends on this one lil' missy Brownie-pants. 

MIND ALTERING DRUGS?

That is all you need? Wow, I thought the Top Ten list would be 

10. Mind altering drugs
9. Dinner at the Cabin Club on Spanky
8. Two tickets to the 2016 Superbowl (Eagles v. Browns) in Toledo, again on Spanky. 
7. Viagra for Spanky
6. Drugs for short term memory loss of the god that is Mango, supplied by Spanky. 
5. More mind altering drugs
4. A six pack of lousy Cleveland beer with little unbrellas in every can.
3. A person introduction to Drew Carey
2. Beer goggles
1. A free trip south........to Dayton, on Spanky.....

Than you would not be able to resist the old wrinkled ass that is the less loserish legend of Spanky.....

Dang whipper snappers. <shakes cane at CC>


----------



## Spanky (Jun 26, 2009)

Poor boy had to WORK this time around. Looks like he's gonna cry. 

Sorry, Donovan is on the phone.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 26, 2009)

|||||||||||||


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 26, 2009)

Spanks...your life called...it wants you to come get it.

 :kiss2:


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 26, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mswebs again.

O.M.G!!! Laughing my ass off right now...someone rep her for me!!





mszwebs said:


> Spanks...your life called...it wants you to come get it.
> 
> :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Jun 26, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Spanks...your life called...it wants you to come get it.
> 
> :kiss2:



You think yer funny. But is it Wisconsin funny. Sad and demented.....but funny.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

*The 2010 Super Bowl (Super Bowl XLIV) will be played at Dolphin Stadium, Miami, Florida, February 7, 2010.*

Looking at the Super Bowl future odds do you see anyone you like?

The Super Bowl favorites are the New England Patriots at 41. How about them Dallas Cowboys? They have odds of 121. And what about the defending champ Steelers? They are listed at 10-1.

Here is a list of all the Super Bowl odds and NFL Lines:

*Super Bowl Future Odds*

*Saint Louis Rams 901 
Detroit Lions 851 
Oakland Raiders 801 
Cincinnati Bengals 751 
Cleveland Browns 751 
Kansas City Chiefs 601 
Buffalo Bills 501 
Tampa Bay Buccanneers 501 
New York Jets 401 
Miami Dolphins 401 
Seattle Seahawks 401 
Denver Broncos 401 
Houston Texans 401 
San Francisco 49ers 351 
Jacksonville Jaguars 301 
Atlanta Falcons 301 
Green Bay Packers 251 
Washington Redskins 251 
Arizona Cardinals 251 
New Orleans Saints 221 
Tennessee Titans 201 
Carolina Panthers 201 
Baltimore Ravens 201 
Minnesota Vikings 181 
Chicago Bears 151 
Philadelphia Eagles 121 
Dallas Cowboys 121 
Indianapolis Colts 121 
San Diego Chargers 121 
Pittsburgh Steelers 101 
New York Giants 101 
New England Patriots 41 *

*Source 
SuperBowl Betting*


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> Damn damn.
> ...




Yes, Donovan McNabb down by 10 points WALKING to the line of scrimmage when the whole world is yelling at him to hurry up.......got robbed.

If ya say so.


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 26, 2009)

Not that I'm a Cowboys fan. But for some reason....I think that they are going to do well in the post season this year. Same with the Steelers. I'm not a fan of the Steelers. But I'm sure they will do well. I'm rooting for the Giants. Who's with me??


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 26, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> Not that I'm a Cowboys fan. But for some reason....I think that they are going to do well in the post season this year. Same with the Steelers. I'm not a fan of the Steelers. But I'm sure they will do well. I'm rooting for the Giants. Who's with me??



EWWWW the Cowboys??? The Steelers are nothing but fake champions! Just placeholders for the Giants for this season ;P


----------



## Spanky (Jun 26, 2009)

<dumping loads and loads of fresh and spoiled Giants fans in the trash can>

When is trash day here at the NFL Thread?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 26, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mswebs again.
> 
> O.M.G!!! Laughing my ass off right now...someone rep her for me!!



*I got her for you!*


----------



## Spanky (Jun 26, 2009)

First of all.....all "burns" on Spanky do not deserve rep. 



Second of all, BBWmodel, the wedding is off. See you on December 27th. You will look good posting some pic of your future love of the Eagles.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Yes, Donovan McNabb down by 10 points WALKING to the line of scrimmage when the whole world is yelling at him to hurry up.......got robbed.
> 
> If ya say so.



*Robbed- nah : 
Just status quo when you consider the Iggles.!!!! 
*





Spanky said:


> <dumping loads and loads of fresh and spoiled Giants fans in the trash can>
> 
> When is trash day here at the NFL Thread?



*Why Spanks that's when the Iggles 2009 Season starts  - 
Oh and when the Iggles go at best maybe 8-8 this coming year or 6-10 will you be having a discount sale of all that Iggles Stuff *

*Cry-Iggles-Cry*







*Darth Spanks: We not winning anything this coming season.We are the trash of the NFC East.*

*The Brain Whiz holding the sign is probably waiting to take part in that ticker tape parade (Sponsored by Spanky) for the "Colonial Iggles" champions of 1684, 1685 and 1686. *


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 26, 2009)

I still love you Spanky!!! But that was funny as hell!

:kiss2:



Spanky said:


> First of all.....all "burns" on Spanky do not deserve rep.
> 
> 
> 
> Second of all, BBWmodel, the wedding is off. See you on December 27th. You will look good posting some pic of your future love of the Eagles.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> Not that I'm a Cowboys fan. But for some reason....I think that they are going to do well in the post season this year. Same with the Steelers. I'm not a fan of the Steelers. But I'm sure they will do well. I'm rooting for the Giants. Who's with me??



*Welcome to the fold Little Rock*


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> EWWWW the Cowboys??? The Steelers are nothing but fake champions! Just placeholders for the Giants for this season ;P



*And welcome to another loyal Giants fan *


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks, Tony.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> Thanks, Tony.



*And be careful of the "Spankster"- Spanky aka "Darth Spanky" , "Spank Vader" (loyal follower of the Iggles) has been known to bribe the gorgeous NFL loving BBW on this thread - resist all attempts from him...... *


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 26, 2009)

Bribe, huh??  Shouldn't I wait to hear what the bribe is before deciding if I want to resist? Hehe! Thanks for the heads up. Where's everyone from? I'm assuming by your name....NYC. LOL. And in case any one here failed Geography....I'm in Arkansas.


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 26, 2009)

Now I feel like an idiot. Just realized that there is a location thing under everyone's pictures. That was today's blonde moment....brought to you by clairol!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 26, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> Now I feel like an idiot.



Then you will be a Giants fan. 

So let it be written, so let it be done!


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn it.....I've officially been spanked? *bowing slightly* Hats off to ya. As it happens....I do love the Giants.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 26, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> Damn it.....I've officially been spanked? *bowing slightly* Hats off to ya. As it happens....I do love the Giants.



Yeah, they got this great Kool-aid drink. Tony serves it with NancyGirl's famous brownies. 

All I have are little ol' cheesesteaks and cookies. Eagles world is called the Dark Side. We have cookies. The really bad people in our world go to Cleveland or Oakland. 

Tony needs to keep flapping his NY loving gums. There will be two battles on I-95 this year. Just keeeeeeeeepp tawkin.....


Oh, my manners. Welcome Little Rock! But pick another team. Not the Cowboys. NOT with Jints. Maybe the Jets? How bout them Lions?? Seahawks?


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't even think I can trash talk here. As much as I love the Giants. It is nothing compared to the passion that I feel for my Arkansas Razorbacks. I'm a passionate college football girl.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 26, 2009)

Spanky, leave the new girl alone!

Sorry about him, Little Rock. I'd punish him for ya but my taser is being charged...squirting his with the hose works too in a pinch.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> I don't even think I can trash talk here. As much as I love the Giants. It is nothing compared to the passion that I feel for my Arkansas Razorbacks. I'm a passionate college football girl.



*Welcome Giants Fan and a Razorback Fan- that's a pretty good combo if you ask me...
And the Razorbacks have had a long history of drafting many great players to the NFL.*


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks, Nancy. But, somehow, I think Spanky might like the hose. Down, boy! Thanks, Tony. I could throw out D-Mac, Felix Jones and Peyton Hillis as recent examples.  Go Hogs Go! While we're at it....I'm a Toronto Maple Leafs fan. Any comments, Spanky?  

View attachment Go Hogs!.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> Thanks, Nancy. But, somehow, I think Spanky might like the hose. Down, boy! Thanks, Tony. I could throw out D-Mac, Felix Jones and Peyton Hillis as recent examples.  Go Hogs Go! While we're at it....I'm a Toronto Maple Leafs fan. Any comments, Spanky?



Oh I am goin to love to see this one ,... hahahhaha good for you LR!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 27, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> Thanks, Nancy. But, somehow, I think Spanky might like the hose. Down, boy! Thanks, Tony. I could throw out D-Mac, Felix Jones and Peyton Hillis as recent examples.  Go Hogs Go! While we're at it....I'm a Toronto Maple Leafs fan. Any comments, Spanky?



*Nice pics- LR , not sure about the Number of Hockey fans here -but, start a thread and that should get the other Dimmers out of the woodwork *


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 27, 2009)

I think I'll hold off on the NHL thread for now. I was just trying to yank Spanky's chain.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 27, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> I think I'll hold off on the NHL thread for now. I was just trying to yank Spanky's chain.



Posting cleavage is not yanking my chain. If it is. Yank away! 

The NFL Thread (during the season) is the difference of posting what you want on your breasticles and you posting what I WANT on your breasticles. 

Just ask Ms. Queenie, NancyGirl.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 27, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> Thanks, Nancy. But, somehow, I think Spanky might like the hose. Down, boy! Thanks, Tony. I could throw out D-Mac, Felix Jones and Peyton Hillis as recent examples.  Go Hogs Go! While we're at it....I'm a Toronto Maple Leafs fan. Any comments, Spanky?



Oh Barby-pants????? You takin notes?? I mean look at this, her, what, umpteenth post here on Dims? And printing on the breasticles? 

Don't you love the Brownies enough?? Hmmmm?

<runs to get popcorn and spectacles>

This could get good!


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 27, 2009)

Hahaha. So cleavage saying Go Giants wouldn't garner a response??  I'm gonna have to work on that one.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 27, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> Hahaha. So cleavage saying Go Giants wouldn't garner a response??  I'm gonna have to work on that one.



Just for a historical perspective. 

Giants lose. To the Eagles. This happens.

Donovan would be Mr. McNabb. Otherwise known as the answer to the Question: "Hey NY Giants, who's yer Daddy?"


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 27, 2009)

I refuse to refer to Donovan "Goober" McNabb as Mr. McNabb. That is a sign of respect that a Eagles QB doesn't deserve.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 27, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> I refuse to refer to Donovan "Goober" McNabb as Mr. McNabb. That is a sign of respect that a Eagles QB doesn't deserve.



But the name against the FINE backdrop that is Nancy "the Giants fan" Girl is something to behold. 

A couple of months, some "giant" overconfidence and a wee little bet and you too can have his name on your lady parts. LOL.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh Barby-pants????? You takin notes?? I mean look at this, her, what, umpteenth post here on Dims? And printing on the breasticles?
> 
> Don't you love the Brownies enough?? Hmmmm?
> 
> ...



haha Spanky, my dear I think you have had enough today between e-marriage proposal denial,garbage day for all the Giants stuff and a beautiful pair of bewbies for you to admire and to top it all off you got beautiful woman to bow to you after you "spanked" her  thats a full day right there buddy!! Tomorrow is another day!:kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 27, 2009)

*The Iggles Outlook for 2009/2010*

*"Scattered talent to go with players that are getting up there in age, and harsh words by McNaabb about drafting a quarterback will be their excuse for missing the playoffs this season...."*

*Source: 

NFC East Picks *

*The only way to enjoy a nice cold drink!!!! - no frosty mug for you Spanky*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Just for a historical perspective.
> ...snip...
> Question: "Hey NY Giants, who's yer Daddy?"



*-AHEM -

Hey Iggles who's YOUR Daddy?!* 

View attachment jints_strahan.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 27, 2009)

I notice in all of Spanky's sputtering, he didn't post the pic that started the breasticles in the NFL threads in the first place.

I fully admit to losing this bet, and it only served to bond me closer with the Fabulous Nancy, by extension, one of my bff's Ms. Cold Fucking Comfort and If I'm honest, by even further extension...

Spanky.

The NFL thread...in any year...is about shit talk, loyalty, sportsman like conduct and honoring your bets lol.

See if you can guess why he's not drawing attention to it.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I notice in all of Spanky's sputtering, he didn't post the pic that started the breasticles in the NFL threads in the first place.
> 
> I fully admit to losing this bet, and it only served to bond me closer with the Fabulous Nancy, by extension, one of my bff's Ms. Cold Fucking Comfort and If I'm honest, by even further extension...
> 
> ...



Oh Spanky is goin to be a very happy man!! lol
Beautiful pic!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 27, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I notice in all of Spanky's sputtering, he didn't post the pic that started the breasticles in the NFL threads in the first place.
> 
> I fully admit to losing this bet, and it only served to bond me closer with the Fabulous Nancy, by extension, one of my bff's Ms. Cold Fucking Comfort and If I'm honest, by even further extension...
> 
> ...







....and pretty assed fat chicks postin' their naked (or bathing suited bodies) for all to worship and adore. :wubu::wubu:


You don't want to see me in a bathing suit in the snow in Minnesota. You just don't.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ....and pretty assed fat chicks postin' their naked (or bathing suited bodies) for all to worship and adore. :wubu::wubu:
> 
> 
> You don't *want to see me in a bathing suit* in the snow in Minnesota. You just don't.....



I do!!:smitten:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Just for a historical perspective.
> 
> Giants lose. To the Eagles. This happens.
> 
> Donovan would be Mr. McNabb. Otherwise known as the answer to the Question: "Hey NY Giants, who's yer Daddy?"



Keep it up, Spanky. This is the year of my revenge I just know it!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 28, 2009)

*ESPN.com's Top 25 Players of the Decade 
Rk Player Pos. (Team)*
=================== 
1 Tom Brady QB (NE) 
2 Peyton Manning QB (IND) 
3.LaDainian Tomlinson RB (SD) 
4 Walter Jones T (SEA) 
5 Jason Taylor DE (MIA) 
6 Champ Bailey CB (DEN) 
7 Marvin Harrison WR (IND)
8 Michael Strahan DE (NYG) 
9 Ray Lewis LB (BAL) 
10 Tony Gonzalez TE (ATL) 
11 Jonathan Ogden T (BAL) 
12 Ed Reed S (BAL) 
13 Torry Holt WR (JAC) 
14 Randy Moss WR (NE) 
15 Derrick Brooks LB (TB) 
16 Orlando Pace T (CHI) 
17 Kurt Warner QB (ARI) 
18 Shaun Alexander RB (SEA) 
19 Troy Polamalu S (PIT) 
20 Richard Seymour DE (NE) 
21 Ben Roethlisberger QB (PIT) 
22 Steve Hutchinson G (MIN) 
23 Brett Favre QB -- 
24 Terrell Owens WR (BUF) 
25 Brian Urlacher LB (CHI) 

Source:

Moving the Chains


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 28, 2009)

Tony,

Is there anyone that you feel was left off the list? A glaring oversight?


----------



## cold comfort (Jun 28, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> Tony,
> 
> Is there anyone that you feel was left off the list? A glaring oversight?



Tim Couch.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 28, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *ESPN.com's Top 25 Players of the Decade
> Rk Player Pos. (Team)*
> ===================
> 1 Tom Brady QB (NE)
> ...




Strahan was more then just a player he was a big part of the heart of the team. I miss him. I really, really do. *sigh*


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 28, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> Tony,
> 
> Is there anyone that you feel was left off the list? A glaring oversight?



*Hmmm a certain "Iggles" or Any "Iggles" Didn't make the list* 







*
Note: Brady to Donovan: "Your Iggles Didn't get robbed in 2004- you suck and futhermore the Giants own you like they did us"
*


*"Hi Darth Spanky: I'm sharing a laugh with a Real Winner and All Decade Player-I wasn't good enough to make the list. Listen to NancyGirl and if you are a good "Iggle" I'll get you Brady's autograph!" - signed Lord Donovan *


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL. I do love your hatred of the "Iggles", Tony.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 28, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> LOL. I do love your hatred of the "Iggles", Tony.



*I'm glad you enjoy it- It's just the good old battle of NFC & NFL loyalties here in Dims.

I'm sure that Darth Spanky will come up with some amusing rebuttals to the above photographs- unless he's being quiet, enjoying a mug of Grog and waiting patiently for that 'Brady' autograph. *


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *I'm glad you enjoy it- It's just the good old battle of NFC & NFL loyalties here in Dims.
> 
> I'm sure that Darth Spanky will come up with some amusing rebuttals to the above photographs- unless he's being quiet, enjoying a mug of Grog and waiting patiently for that 'Brady' autograph. *



where is Spanky???? lol


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> where is Spanky???? lol



*
He's waiting for much needed NFL Guidance from the "DIMS NFL Triumvirate" Cold Comfort- NancyGirl - Mszwebs. 

Other than that- he's probably pacing the floors for the mailman to deliver him that Autographed "Brady" picture from Lord Donovan 
*

*The Closest Any 'Iggles' Get to a Championship Ring*











*Question: "Does Dan Klecko allow any'Iggle' to even breathe on his Championship Rings (1 of 3) that he owns?"*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> He's waiting for much needed NFL Guidance from the "DIMS NFL Triumvirate" Cold Comfort- NancyGirl - Mszwebs.
> 
> Other than that- he's probably pacing the floors for the mailman to deliver him that Autographed "Brady" picture from Lord Donovan
> ...



hehehe


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 30, 2009)

New Coach!

New Quarterback!

Improved Weapons!

*J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS*


----------



## Spanky (Jun 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *ESPN.com's Top 25 Players of the Decade
> Rk Player Pos. (Team)*
> ===================
> 1 Tom Brady QB (NE)
> ...





Spanky gives this list THE FINGER. 

WTF?

Hello? ESPN? EFF U. 

Lub,

This One Iggles Fan



PS/Tony? Keep it up and I may just go all "Cold Comfort" on yo' ass.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 30, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> New Coach!
> 
> New Quarterback!
> 
> ...



*Yep a coach with an "attitude" ans swagger the Pedigree like his Dad*







*A true NY Jet Football Legend:The Late Wahoo McDaniel of ProWrestling Fame*

*"Way to Go WAHOO"*


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Spanky gives this list THE FINGER.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...



*Iggles reaction to getting the Finger & Omission from the Top 25 NFL Player All Decade List *






*Vice Chancellor Andy: " Lord Donovan- Who is in for a bigger beating us Iggles in 2009 or Darth Spanky?"* 

*Lord Donovan: "Darth Spanky is  ; especially, when he's defamed the name of "Cold Comfort" in defense of us SAD SACK IGGLES. Somebody is going to get the DAWG POUND up his ass for sure.*


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


>



For a second I thought Reid was consoling his own son, but the absence of a Tony Montanaesque mound of cocaine proved me wrong.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 30, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> For a second I thought Reid was consoling his own son, but the absence of a Tony Montanaesque mound of cocaine proved me wrong.



LOL very funny I have to rep you for that comment

Maybe Andy ate that mound of "Montanaesque" goodness


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> He's waiting for much needed NFL Guidance from the "DIMS NFL Triumvirate" Cold Comfort- NancyGirl - Mszwebs.
> 
> Other than that- he's probably pacing the floors for the mailman to deliver him that Autographed "Brady" picture from Lord Donovan
> ...



Heh....don't you mean:






The man is a 2 time.....2 TIME....champion with the team of the decade


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 1, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Heh....don't you mean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*KHayes: Dan is no fool  - he wears the Going Out Ring "AKA Colts Ring" for the Iggles to look at - to see what it feels like to have Winners Jewelry on your fingers!!!! *






*Other Bling is kept at home - don't wanna blind to many Iggles*

============================

*Question of the Day? Which game are you Dimmers looking forward to see for the 2009/2010 Season?  *


----------



## Little Rock (Jul 2, 2009)

I hate this time of year. How many days until the football season begins???


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 3, 2009)

WAYYYYY too many, IMO!!! Hurry up football season!!



Little Rock said:


> I hate this time of year. How many days until the football season begins???


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2009)

We have (69) Days till the start of the NFL Season : Spet,10th ...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> We have (*69) *Days till the start of the NFL Season : Spet,10th ...



I cant wait!!!!!!!!!! oh yeah and for football too!!:doh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 3, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I cant wait!!!!!!!!!! oh yeah and for football too!!:doh:



*Incorrigible, utterly and completely incorrigible! 
(just the way we like her! lol)*


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2009)

69 days till Brady to Moss/Welker/Galloway/Faulk/Maroney and 69 days till Mayo lays out Worthlessburger and the rest of the garbage 

Last chance for ring 4


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 4, 2009)

View attachment 66704


Whatever happened to that fourth ring anyway????


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 4, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> View attachment 66704
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to that fourth ring anyway????



Makes one wonder 

Like this unpublished book...







* 68 More days till the start of 2009 NFL Season *


----------



## Little Rock (Jul 4, 2009)

Tony, that is BEAUTIFUL! Absolutely, freaking hilarious. Why have I not seen this before?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 5, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Makes one wonder
> 
> Like this unpublished book...
> 
> ...



to be fair, did anyone expect the Giants to win? They deserved the win no doubt about it, butbut they were two minutes from publishing the book lol. I said as soon as the game was over that they had two more years to win before age, injuries and free agency kicks in. This will be their final shot for ring 4.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 5, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> to be fair, did anyone expect the Giants to win? They deserved the win no doubt about it, butbut they were two minutes from publishing the book lol. I said as soon as the game was over that they had two more years to win before age, injuries and free agency kicks in. This will be their final shot for ring 4.



You know what's annoying? Someone griping about not having a fourth superbowl ring, that's what! Sheesh, Kevin! Your team is strong and always predicted to be somewhere near the top of the pack, if not at _the top_. They have had three huge wins in recent years and one outstanding season with only one loss, no less. Be thankful for the wins and the record your team has earned. Let's face it, you could be a Lions fan or worse....an Eagles fan.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 6, 2009)

It is difficult for the poor Patriots to beat a team when they don't know which side the offense is running to BEFORE the play starts.

Oh, and the Patriots were 0 - 2 in Superbowls pre-cheating, 0 - 1 post cheating. 


----------------------
Giants fans, 

Yes, you are the odds on favorites to go to the Superbowl.........but you have two games against the IGGLES. 

One is in Filly. 

We don't consider it a re-match from the beating in the Meadowlands, but if the Giants want to come over for some more beatin', we would welcome it. 

Nancy will be betting. Tony will be betting. 

Spanky will be laughing.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 6, 2009)

Spanky said:


> It is difficult for the poor Patriots to beat a team when they don't know which side the offense is running to BEFORE the play starts.
> 
> Oh, and the Patriots were 0 - 2 in Superbowls pre-cheating, 0 - 1 post cheating.
> 
> ...




*Hi Spanks: I figured you needed a good laugh today.*   






*66 More Days till the start of the NFL *

*Celebrating 50 years of Championless Iggles*


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Hi Spanks: I figured you needed a good laugh today.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...those poor Iggles fans, lets hear it for 50 more years of fail! ;P


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Hi Spanks: I figured you needed a good laugh today.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha see that message is coming straight from the church?! BE SCARED!! BE VERY SCARED!!


----------



## Little Rock (Jul 6, 2009)

Hahaha. I thought the football signs at the church were strictly a college football Southern thing. Keep 'em coming, Tony.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 6, 2009)

.........................


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 7, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> Hahaha. I thought the football signs at the church were strictly a college football Southern thing. Keep 'em coming, Tony.



*Hmm- not quite and I think as we get closer to the NFL Season- more surprises will be coming our way* 




BarbBBW said:


> hahaha see that message is coming straight from the church?! BE SCARED!! BE VERY SCARED!!



*A Divine Message -A certain Iggles fan needs to be very scared. By the way isn't Lord Donovan in Az. maybe you can convince him to become a Backup for Kurt Warner *






*Lord Donovan: Can I touch your SuperBowl Ring? Barb said it would be ok*

*K.Warner: I think Barb is a sweetie;but, Hell No - you got that Bridesmaid Ring from Darth Spanky-Get outta Here *


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Hmm- not quite and I think as we get closer to the NFL Season- more surprises will be coming our way*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMOA please I could convince him for you Tony!! Dont you worry babe!! hahaha


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> .........................



*Spanky are you implying that you want to become a  GIANTS fan !!! * 

*
This is a first- you are dropping those  Iggles  like a hot potato -even before the start of the 2 year plan and the kick off of the 2009 'Championless Iggles Campaign' 
* 

*Ithink you have to get the permission of the Dims NFL Trio- this will be amusing for sure*


*65 Days till the start of the NFL Season *


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> LMOA please I could convince him for you Tony!! Dont you worry babe!! hahaha



*yes you work that lovely magic of yours *:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:




*65 Days till the start of the NFL Season *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Giants fans,
> 
> Yes, you are the odds on favorites to go to the Superbowl.........but you have two games against the IGGLES.
> 
> ...



I don't know if another Super Bowl is in our near future.....but sure as shit we're kickin' some Hatchling ass!!!! Better start ironing the wrinkles out of your tutu now, Spanks...just sayin'.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 7, 2009)

*Iggles must read *

*2009 Start of the Ugly Season*








*Celebrating 50 years of Championless Iggles*


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Iggles must read *
> 
> *2009 Start of the Ugly Season*
> 
> ...





Enjoy it TonyNYShitty. 

Someday, there will be a Superbowl. In the meantime, the Giants can't beat the Eagles and Nancy needs fresh meat for her bets with me. Boobies, Most of the NFL Girls, heck poor ol' Brownie fans who don't have a playoff pot to pee in had to give up some skin for the Eagles unexpected romp through NY last year. 

If I was 9-6-1, I want the Cowboys to be 9-7. If I am 1 - 1 - 14, I want the Cowboys to be 0 - 1 - 15. I want the Iggles to go to Far North Philly, called the Meadowlands, and keep handing uppity overconfident Jints fans loss after loss that would make Ol' Joe Pisarcik cry. 

Stick the SBs where the sun don't shine. I want yo' ass in a tutu along with whoever else Nancy bats her long eyelashes at to take her bets with me. 


I lub McNabb :wubu:. Nancy knows this. It is in indelible ink on her "noobie-thingies".


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Enjoy it TonyNYShitty.
> 
> Someday, there will be a Superbowl. In the meantime, the Giants can't beat the Eagles and Nancy needs fresh meat for her bets with me. Boobies, Most of the NFL Girls, heck poor ol' Brownie fans who don't have a playoff pot to pee in had to give up some skin for the Eagles unexpected romp through NY last year.
> 
> ...



wooohooo i think Tony hit a "soft spot" on this particular Eagles fan
LMFAO too funny!!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> wooohooo i think Tony hit a "soft spot" on this particular Eagles fan
> LMFAO too funny!!



Tony just picks on me all the time . He should pick on Redskins, you know, a team the Giants actually CAN beat in the NFC East?? 

And where is Nancy? The season is almost here. The Devils are done, the Mets are finished, the Knicks hehehe, it is FOOTBALL SEASON. 

And ever since Mr. Favre went all "Skol Vikings", Mrs. Packy Pants doesn't even peek in.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Enjoy it TonyNYShitty.
> 
> Someday, there will be a Superbowl. In the meantime, the Giants can't beat the Eagles and Nancy needs fresh meat for her bets with me. Boobies, Most of the NFL Girls, heck poor ol' Brownie fans who don't have a playoff pot to pee in had to give up some skin for the Eagles unexpected romp through NY last year.
> 
> ...



*Spanks:
Your right someday there will be a SuperBowl - just not in Philly. I guess the Iggles beating our loveable Giants in past seasons is the closest the Iggles will get to ever seeing a SuperBowl. 
*











*Lord Donovan "Confused" "Pukester"
Salary Cap  "Iggles Champion 2002-2009"
*


*
See DarthSpanky: you got it all wrong us Giant fans lub loser Donovan 
*     






*
Darth Spanky: I have less fight in me than a "Poodle". The more you cheer for me- the more We want to lose...Can I go home now
*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Tony just picks on me all the time . He should pick on Redskins, you know, a team the Giants actually CAN beat in the NFC East??
> 
> And where is Nancy? The season is almost here. The Devils are done, the Mets are finished, the Knicks hehehe, it is FOOTBALL SEASON.
> 
> And ever since Mr. Favre went all "Skol Vikings", Mrs. Packy Pants doesn't even peek in.



he picks on you cause you always remain an "Eagles fan" no matter how bad they are LMFAO, and you always have intelligent info as a come back!! YOu have knowledge of football and are always good for a great comeback!! Thats why we love you Spanky, no matter how bad your team is, its you we adore! And the others will be by soon I am sure!! They are not the type of woman to let a comment that needs a reply to pass them by!! They are "football fans" to the core! Unlike me,.. which I just watch it once in awhile and always LOVE my Brownies!! They are worth alittle skin now and then,... see attached!! LOL 

View attachment Picture 13.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Tony just picks on me all the time . He should pick on Redskins, you know, a team the Giants actually CAN beat in the NFC East??
> 
> And where is Nancy? The season is almost here. The Devils are done, the Mets are finished, the Knicks hehehe, it is FOOTBALL SEASON.
> 
> And ever since Mr. Favre went all "Skol Vikings", Mrs. Packy Pants doesn't even peek in.



*Darth Spanky: Yes where is our rabid Redskin fan  and what did u do to our lone Cowboy fan ...

And Spanks comments always makes for an interesting football debates. 

The Knicks- who are they for that matter who are the 76'ers...*


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Darth Spanky: Yes where is our rabid Redskin fan  and what did u do to our lone Cowboy fan ...
> 
> And Spanks comments always makes for an interesting football debates.
> 
> The Knicks- who are they for that matter who are the 76'ers...*



Can we talk Phillies?? Hmmmmm?


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> he picks on you cause you always remain an "Eagles fan" no matter how bad they are LMFAO, and you always have intelligent info as a come back!! YOu have knowledge of football and are always good for a great comeback!! Thats why we love you Spanky, no matter how bad your team is, its you we adore! And the others will be by soon I am sure!! They are not the type of woman to let a comment that needs a reply to pass them by!! They are "football fans" to the core! Unlike me,.. which I just watch it once in awhile and always LOVE my Brownies!! They are worth alittle skin now and then,... see attached!! LOL





Okay, the rules are if you LOSE a bet, then it is boobie time. In the Brownies case, you may have to bring out those "bad girls" when the Brownies WIN a game!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Can we talk Phillies?? Hmmmmm?



*Fucking Mets- you have me fuming and i'm not even a serious Baseball fan let alone Mets fan*


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Fucking Mets- you have me fuming and i'm not even a serious Baseball fan let alone Mets fan*



I used to love the Phillies. The last long strike took me away from the game. But I was happy to see the city get a big win. I mean 10,000 losses in their history and they get their SECOND WS championship in 126 years? At this rate, the Eagles will be winning SB XCVII (97) in 2063. Yeah! 

They have had the Mets number the past few years. It has been a beautiful thing. Back in the mid 80s, it was fekkin brutal.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 7, 2009)

OK! OK! OK! 

Seriously, if anyone wants display the boobies for free head to the Nekkid pics thread. This here is the NFL thread not the "I'll Do Anything For Attention thread!"

Oh, I'm here, Spanky, and no one is taking bets on my behalf this season. When it comes down the Giants vs. Eagles its you vs. me, mano-a-mano, baby. May the sorest loser demean themselves proudly. You're goin' down...hard. The pink tutu may a joke because I know you'll never agree to those terms but come hell or high water I'm getting some form of degrading pic of you on this here thread! *Does her best Scarlett O'Hara, "AS GOD AS MY WITNESS SPANKY WILL LOSE A BET AGAIN!!!"*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> OK! OK! OK!
> 
> Seriously, if anyone wants display the boobies for free head to the Nekkid pics thread. This here is the NFL thread not the "I'll Do Anything For Attention thread!"
> 
> Oh, I'm here, Spanky, and no one is taking bets on my behalf this season. When it comes down the Giants vs. Eagles its you vs. me, mano-a-mano, baby. May the sorest loser demean themselves proudly. You're goin' down...hard. The pink tutu may a joke because I know you'll never agree to those terms but come hell or high water I'm getting some form of degrading pic of you on this here thread! *Does her best Scarlett O'Hara, "AS GOD AS MY WITNESS SPANKY WILL LOSE A BET AGAIN!!!"*



damn the woman here are harsh,.. i was making a point about the browns fans and the bewbies that spanky refereed to,... but thanks! And I get alot of attention,.. I like attention,.. so settle down woman! it wasnt for attention,... but whatever you wanna think my dear!!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> OK! OK! OK!
> 
> Seriously, if anyone wants display the boobies for free head to the Nekkid pics thread. This here is the NFL thread not the "I'll Do Anything For Attention thread!"
> 
> Oh, I'm here, Spanky, and no one is taking bets on my behalf this season. When it comes down the Giants vs. Eagles its you vs. me, mano-a-mano, baby. May the sorest loser demean themselves proudly. You're goin' down...hard. The pink tutu may a joke because I know you'll never agree to those terms but come hell or high water I'm getting some form of degrading pic of you on this here thread! *Does her best Scarlett O'Hara, "AS GOD AS MY WITNESS SPANKY WILL LOSE A BET AGAIN!!!"*



If I lose a bet, it will not be AGAIN. It will be the first. Haven't popped the loser cherry yet, Nancygirl. I am pure. One would say almost virginal. 

As I do not have a tutu, we may have to work something out........ in 2015! LOL

Meanwhile, there is plenty of room on your lil' mounty rushmores for more graffiti.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> damn  the woman here are harsh,.. i was making a point about the browns fans and the bewbies that spanky refereed to,... but thanks! And I get alot of attention,.. I like attention,.. so settle down woman! it wasnt for attention,... but whatever you wanna think my dear!!



Those who seek attention often get attention...and it's not always as positive as they think it is.



Spanky said:


> If I lose a bet, it will not be AGAIN. It will be the first. Haven't popped the loser cherry yet, Nancygirl. I am pure. One would say almost virginal.
> 
> As I do not have a tutu, we may have to work something out........ in 2015! LOL
> 
> Meanwhile, there is plenty of room on your lil' mounty rushmores for more graffiti.



You need to think outside the box, Spanks. There is more to life and betting than boobies with marker on them (in my case it was lipstick but that's besides the point). A pink tutu can be found but since I'm not that evil we will work something else out fo sho.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Those who seek attention often get attention...and it's not always as positive as they think it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to think outside the box, Spanks. There is more to life and betting than boobies with marker on them (in my case it was lipstick but that's besides the point). A pink tutu can be found but since I'm not that evil we will work something else out fo sho.



LIPSTICK....

LIPSTICK???


WTF? I thought you got the tattoo! I mean really. 

You should. It would allow you to cover bets more easily. 

I mean would you ever don a bathing suit and pose in Cleveland or Wisconsin winter scenes?? 

<Spanky realizes that he lives NORTH of both of those places> 

I really look good in a Giants Parka!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Those who seek attention often get attention...and it's not always as positive as they think it is.



Nancy, thank you but I am used to it all,.. so let it flow!! I stil admire your football blood that flows thru ya!! for sure no joke!:bow:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> LIPSTICK....
> 
> LIPSTICK???
> 
> ...



A parka?!?!? Oh, we can do better. There will have to be exposed flesh, Spanky. If the girls can do it, you can too.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 8, 2009)

* NFC EAST HISTORY LESSON FOR DARTH SPANKY *








*Lord Donovan Crying : Darth Spanky can I see the Redskins 'Hogs' SB Trophies Case? I promise to come back to Philly"*

*Redskins : (2) NFL Championships 1937,1942 - SuperBowl Champions (3) 1982, 1987, 1991*







*Lord Donovan: Can I see the SB Trophies?*
*Romo: Get your own F- Loser*


*Dallas Cowboys -SuperBowl Championships (5) 1971, 1977,1992,1993,1995 *

**** AND THE BEST FOR LAST *****






*Eli: I've accomplished more in less time than you Lord Donovan.*

*Lord Donovan: Can I look at the Giants SB Trophy Case ? We got none? Darth Spanky says it's ok... *

*NY Giants: NFL Champions(4) 1927,1934,1938,1956 SuperBowl Champions (3) 1986, 1990, 2007 *

*----------------------------------------*






*Guess I couldn't find a picture of any current champions 'Iggles" Champion at least for this century. * 


* Philadelphia Iggles: NFL Champions(3) 1948,1949,1960*

*Bridesmaid Champion 1980,2004 *
=================

*SUPERBOWL WINNING QBs * 






*Eli: What to you think about this Darth Spanky?
*

*Brett: that Iggles fan? never heard of him....
He also shouldn't make any bets in Dims since his team sucks this year and won't win the SB 
*

* 64 Days till the start of the NFL Season*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 8, 2009)

Dang, Tony...I'm starting to feel sorry for Spanky...and I didn't even think that was humanly possible.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 8, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Dang, Tony...I'm starting to feel sorry for Spanky...and I didn't even think that was humanly possible.



No, Nancy. This is more of an illustration about why Iggles fans throw eggs at the Giants Bus on I-95 and beat up Cowboy Fans in the upper levels or spit and throw beer on innocent Redskins fans. When this happens to you, you can sit back, nod your head and understand. Even crack a smile through the egg yolk. 

Ooops, sorry about the battery packed snowball in the ear! It is PCSD, post championship stress disorder. We all got it. 

So just continue to love us for the soft cuddly furballs we are on the outside and the raging anger-ridden haters on the inside. 

And hope for a 2010 Superbowl for the Eagles so we can all live in love and harmony in the NFC East.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 8, 2009)

Spanky said:


> No, Nancy. This is more of an illustration about why Iggles fans throw eggs at the Giants Bus on I-95 and beat up Cowboy Fans in the upper levels or spit and throw beer on innocent Redskins fans. When this happens to you, you can sit back, nod your head and understand. Even crack a smile through the egg yolk.
> 
> Ooops, sorry about the battery packed snowball in the ear! It is PCSD, post championship stress disorder. We all got it.
> 
> ...



*DARTH SPANKY WILL BE ATTENDING THE 1st EVER "DIMS NFL SUMMERSCHOOL" *

*Lesson 2: An Iggle Throwing Snowballs  - shouldn't you be asking our resident Dims "Buffalo Bills Supporter" Miss Tooz for snowball throwing lessons.*

*
Lesson 3: Stay tuned mighty DarthSpanky for your continuing NFL Iggles History Tutorial - it's required off season "Iggle" reading
*


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 8, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Dang, Tony...I'm starting to feel sorry for Spanky...and I didn't even think that was humanly possible.



*The NFL is full of hard lessons and part of the learning process is the tearing down of these myths... *

*Santa Claus*
*The Easter Bunny*
*The Iggles Winning the SuperBowl*

-----------------------------------------------

*Bridesmaid Revisited *

*AKA (The Continuing Saga Iggles History ala DIMS for Darth Spanky)*

*Todays Episode:SB Memories (Iggles vs. AFC)* 

*SUPERBOWL XV (Jan 25,1981) Oakland Raiders vs. Iggles *






*Raider QB Plunkett: cool calm general in the field *

*Iggles Carl Hairston: " Sorry Spankster I'm gonna Puke"*

*Entire Iggles team "Puke" on the field- scores a TD in the 
4th Quarter and lose to the Oakland Raiders 27-10*

---------------------------------------------------


*Superbowl XXXIX (Feb 6,2005) New England Patriots vs. Eagles* 











*Lord Donovan Pukes - TO has a hissy fit.
Iggles lose to New England 24-21*

------------------------------------------------






*Chuck Bendarik celebrates the NE victory...(All is well in the Universe)* 

*HOF Bednarik to Darth Spanky: "It's ok Spankster - if you are nice to the "Dims NFL Trio" you can look at my ring anytime". I might even send you a nice poster like the one below to cover up your flat screen TV during the season.*


----------



## Spanky (Jul 8, 2009)

Jim Plunkett is like kryptonite. NO PLUNKETT! 

ACK! :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 8, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Jim Plunkett is like kryptonite. NO PLUNKETT!
> 
> ACK! :doh:



*
And the only SuperBowl winning QB not to be elected into the Hall of Fame 

As far as the 1980 SuperBowl- The Eagles should have won that game. They had beaten the Raiders during the regular season. I think the line favored them by three points.

I don't remember the exact episode-but, there was story during the Pre SuperBowl hype that most of the Eagles had partied really hard prior to that game....Such a shame and a loss opportunity....*


----------



## Spanky (Jul 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> And the only SuperBowl winning QB not to be elected into the Hall of Fame
> 
> As far as the 1980 SuperBowl- The Eagles should have won that game. They had beaten the Raiders during the regular season. I don't remember the exact episode-but, there was story during the Pre SuperBowl hype that most of the Eagles had partied really hard prior to that game....Such a shame and a loss opportunity....
> *



Funny how things come around. If aliens hadn't landed on earth the day before the 2002 NFC Championship versus the Bucs, and realigned the effin world, THAT sir, was the year that the Eagles should have gone and won the Superbowl. I mean they had the Bucs number, home, cold, the whole thing. Anybody coming out of that game would have beaten the old Raiders. They had no business being there in the first place. Even....the.....Eagles....would have won that game. That was their real chance. Games against the AFC Champion if they had won a few other of the 5 NFC Championship games would have been much tougher games.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 9, 2009)

And Darth Vader answers to a higher power. Higher than all evil in the NFL universe. 

Yes......


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> And Darth Vader answers to a higher power. Higher than all evil in the NFL universe.
> 
> Yes......



*
Darth Spanky: what are you going to do to poor Al ? 
*


----------



## Spanky (Jul 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Darth Spanky: what are you going to do to poor Al ?
> *



Submitting. 

I mean the Emperor reports to Al.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

*While I let Spanks absorb his much needed "NFL Iggles History Lesson Crash Course"*

*Other notable NFL fueds.... As we get closer to the Season perhaps things will heat up with other Dimmer/Team participation.....*

*In No Particular Order*

**** add your rivalries (NFL) and (DIMS)*

*Bears/Packers. This is the granddaddy of all NFL rivalries.
Packers/Eagles 
49ers/Rams. (when the Rams played in LA)
Steelers/Browns
Steelers/Ravens 
Raiders/Broncos 
Browns/Broncos
Cowboys/Redskins
Giants/Eagles
Giants/Cowboys
Giants/Redskins
Giants/Jets
Eagles/Steelers
Eagles/Redskins "Bounty Bowl"
Patriots/Jets
Patriots/Browns
Browns/Bengals
Browns/Eagles
Dolphins/Patriots*

*63 Days till the start of the NFL Season *


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Submitting.
> 
> I mean the Emperor reports to Al.



*
AL sends his love Darth Spanky
*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Giants/Eagles
> Giants/Cowboys*



Agreed. I'm also going to add Giants/Patriots because...well, I just don't like 'em!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 9, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Agreed. I'm also going to add Giants/Patriots because...well, I just don't like 'em!



Oh yeah. Giants vs. Everybody. Most important if the G-men are on the ticket.....to Giants fans........ 


How about Cowboys v Eagles? Classic stuff.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh yeah. Giants vs. Everybody. Most important if the G-men are on the ticket.....to Giants fans........
> 
> 
> How about Cowboys v Eagles? Classic stuff.








*probably both wishing they had "TO" right now*

*I have a NEW CLASSIC DarthSpanky for 2009 *

*Andy or Wade who is the 1st to get fired? *


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> And the only SuperBowl winning QB not to be elected into the Hall of Fame
> 
> As far as the 1980 SuperBowl- The Eagles should have won that game. They had beaten the Raiders during the regular season. I think the line favored them by three points.
> ...



I didn't know Trent Dilfer, Mark Rypian and Brad Johnson are locks for the Hall of Fame lol

Oh and who drafted Plunkett btw?


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I didn't know Trent Dilfer, Mark Rypian and Brad Johnson are locks for the Hall of Fame lol
> 
> Oh and who drafted Plunkett btw?



LOL so true ....Ah yes- as for Plunkett I think a certain NE team drafted him in '72...


----------



## Spanky (Jul 10, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *probably both wishing they had "TO" right now*
> 
> *I have a NEW CLASSIC DarthSpanky for 2009 *
> 
> *Andy or Wade who is the 1st to get fired? *



Yeah, your wide receivers are a bunch of angels........who shoot demselves in the foot. Yeah. Gotta love dem Giants. 

Oh wait, Tom Coughlin was basically fired. But then they got Brady with a awfully injured widdle footie and no tapes to review. Damn tough not having the tapes.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 10, 2009)

Andy: So What Happens To Me In The Future, Doc? I Mean Do I Lose 4 Nfc Championships And One Superbowl In 8 Years?


Doc Brown: No, It's Your Kids, Andy! Something Has To Be Done About Your Kids!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 10, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Andy: So What Happens To Me In The Future, Doc? I Mean Do I Lose 4 Nfc Championships And One Superbowl In 8 Years?
> 
> 
> Doc Brown: No, It's Your Kids, Andy! Something Has To Be Done About Your Kids!



*8 years- heck Spanky your team is in 2 year desperation mode (in fact ) I think it's this season or else.... *
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 10, 2009)

*NFL's 10 Greatest Defensive Teams *

*(must have more than just One outstanding season) *


*
1. Pittsburgh Steelers - The Steel Curtain (1970's) 
2. The Minnesota Vikings - The Purple People Eaters (1969-1976)
3. The Green Bay Packers (1960's)
4. Los Angeles Rams - The Fearsome Foresome I & II (1960's , 1973-1980)

5. Dallas Cowboys -Doomsday Defense I & II (1971,1977)
6. Chicago Bears -Monster of the Midway II (1984-1985)
7. Miami Dolphins -No Name Defense (1970-1975)*
*
8. New York Giants -Big Blue Wrecking Crew (1985-1990)*
*
9. Denver Broncos -Orange Crush Defense (1977-1981)
10. Kansas City Chiefs -Triple Sack Defense (1960's) *

*Source

NFL Defensive Teams*

*62 Days till the start of the NFL Season *


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *NFL's 10 Greatest Defensive Teams *
> 
> *(must have more than just One outstanding season) *
> 
> ...



where are the BROWNS?!?!?


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 10, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> where are the BROWNS?!?!?



*Hi Barb:

This was the criteria that the author used for the list...

"In making this list, I didn't base my selections on just one outstanding season, so those expecting to see the 2000 Baltimore Ravens, the 2002 Tampa Bay Buccaneers, or the 1991 Philadelphia Eagles will be very disappointed.

To make my list, there were two criteria involved: The defense had to be consistently good for at least three years, and it had to be in the Super Bowl era".....*


*
I'm not too familiar with the Browns history -but, maybe best chances would have been in 1980  (the 'Cardiac Kids' lost the AFC Championship Game to Oakland) and  1986  (that heartbreaking loss to Denver)....And unfortunately,that survey is only looking at teams from the SuperBowl era (mids 1960's -present). 

Of course this all would have been based if the Browns had not only been dominate in Defense in those years;but,consistent as well.
*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Hi Barb:
> 
> This was the criteria that the author used for the list...
> 
> ...


UNTILL this year!! thank you very much!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 11, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> UNTILL this year!! thank you very much!



*Sorry Barb and other faithful "Dawg Pound" followers ....

Browns may only look to contend this year.*


"Looking forward to the 2009 season, the Cleveland Browns are just looking to be able to contend in the league. 

Predictions for the team haven't been very positive as far as critics are concerned, and they maybe correct, but let's look at some possible predictions for this season.

*1. Brady Quinn Will Be Named the Starter*

This isn't a very bold prediction given the fact that Mangini said he has an edge over Anderson, but a prediction none the less. Brady Quinn is the hometown hero, and it would be a shame to not give him a fair chance, the SS Anderson has sailed, and frankly he isn't suited to be the starter in Cleveland. 

*2. Braylon Returns to Pro Bowl Form*

This is purely speculation, but Edwards is in a contract year, and whether he returns to Cleveland or not, he is going to want to play well in hopes of getting a big contract somewhere. 

Edwards has big play potential, but didn't have the season fans had hoped for in 2008. Look for 2009 to be big for the former Michigan standout.

*3. Brian Robiskie Will Not be the No. 2*
Let's set this straight, Robiskie will play, a lot, but not as the number 2. He has all the skills to be a perfect slot receiver, much like Joe Jurevicious was. He possesses great hands, and great route running ability, however he lacks the top end speed you would want out of your top receivers. 

Another bold prediction is that Massaquoi will grab the No. 2 receiver spot.

* 4. 6th rounder James Davis Makes a Name*

It's time to come to grips that Jamal Lewis won't be the feature back much longer. Davis is a big, hard-nosed back that can fill the shoes of Lewis. He is being groomed as an eventual replacement, and look for a good rookie season out of him, don't rule him out from being the 2010 starting back.

*5. Josh Cribbs will THROW for at Least Five Touchdowns*

The wildcat offense is being beaten like a dead horse, I get it, but the Browns may have the tools to run it efficiently. Josh Cribbs will take probably 20-25% of the snaps at the QB position, and with Jerome Harrison as the shifty speedy back, there is a ton of potential here. 


Obviously this is just all speculation, and I take away nothing from any player mentioned in the article, or any other player on the roster. *The Browns may not be poised for a title run, but a solid draft in 2009 may help the Browns at least contend in the division this season*."

*Source
Cleveland Browns 2009 Bleacher Report*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

i am thinking the playoff at least Tony for real!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 11, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i am thinking the playoff at least Tony for real!!



Barb: Can they make the playoffs- possible .. they are in a tough division and have to deal with Baltimore and Pittsburgh. Just make sure to give a certain Dimmer and AFC headache on September 13th... 


Inside AFC North 2009


*Cleveland Browns 2009 Schedule*
============================

*CLEVELAND BROWNS 2009 PRESEASON SCHEDULE *

Aug. 15: at Green Bay, 8 p.m. WKYC Ch. 3 

Aug. 22: DETROIT, 7:30 p.m., WKYC Ch. 3 

Aug. 29: TENNESSEE, 7:30 p.m., WKYC Ch. 3 

Sept. 3: at Chicago, 8 p.m., WKYC Ch. 3 



*REGULAR SEASON *


*Sept. 13: MINNESOTA, 1 p.m., WJW Ch. 8 * 

Sept. 20: at Denver, 4:15 p.m., WOIO Ch. 19 

Sept. 27: at Baltimore, 1 p.m., WOIO Ch. 19 

Oct. 4: CINCINNATI, 1 p.m., WOIO Ch. 19 

Oct. 11: at Buffalo, 1 p.m., WOIO Ch. 19 

Oct. 18: at Pittsburgh, 1 p.m., WOIO Ch. 19 

Oct. 25: GREEN BAY, 1 p.m., WJW Ch. 8 

Nov. 1: at Chicago, 1 p.m., WOIO, Ch. 19 

Nov. 8: BYE 

Nov. 16: BALTIMORE, 8:30 p.m., ESPN 

Nov. 22: at Detroit, 1 p.m., WOIO Ch. 19 

Nov. 29: at Cincinnati, 1 p.m., WOIO Ch. 19 

Dec. 6: SAN DIEGO, 4:05 p.m., WOIO Ch. 19 

Dec. 10: PITTSBURGH, 8:20 p.m., NFL Network 

Dec. 20: at Kansas City, 1 p.m., WOIO Ch. 19 

Dec. 27: OAKLAND, 1 p.m., WOIO Ch. 19 

Jan. 3: JACKSONVILLE, 1 p.m., WOIO Ch. 19 


*61 Days till the start of the NFL Season *


----------



## Spanky (Jul 11, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Barb: Can they make the playoffs- possible .. they are in a tough division and have to deal with Baltimore and Pittsburgh. Just make sure to give a certain Dimmer and AFC headache on September 13th...
> 
> 
> Inside AFC North 2009
> ...



Heh, Viqueens? Just to lay it all down. And I swear on #66 Bill Bergey's Bible....


Iggles Commandments 

#6. Thou shalt not take any false team before thee. Especially the fargin Jints. Or the Cowgirls. Then the out clause applies to Iggles Commandment #3.

#3. Thou shalt not throw eggs or snowballs or other items at false teams' fans.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 11, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Heh, Viqueens? Just to lay it all down. And I swear on #66 Bill Bergey's Bible....
> 
> 
> Iggles Commandments
> ...



*Iggles Commandments *  :huh:

*
DarthSpanky: that is about the funniest stuff I've read yet- but , you know you've committed Iggles blasphemy (see Commandement # 6)when you've coveted the  Vikings & Brett Favre over those sorry losers known as the chicklets *


----------



## Spanky (Jul 11, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Iggles Commandments *  :huh:
> 
> *
> DarthSpanky: that is about the funniest stuff I've read yet- but , you know you've committed Iggles blasphemy (see Commandement # 6)when you've coveted the  Vikings & Brett Favre over those sorry losers known as the chicklets *



Zwebby is just stomping around madder than a wet hen with Favre-pants in Purple and Gold. 

She won't say it. But she is. Aaron Rodgers is almost signed to be Favre's back-up too!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 11, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Zwebby is just stomping around madder than a wet hen with Favre-pants in Purple and Gold.
> 
> She won't say it. But she is. Aaron Rodgers is almost signed to be Favre's back-up too!!



*I wonder if you'll be just as happy to see Donovan as Eli's or Mark Sanchez's backup. * 

========================

*DarthSpanky; My Bet- very simple terms to be worked out later...

The 50 year Curse Lives on - Iggles don't win the SuperBowl... 
*

------------------------------------
*Kick Iggles Butt Revenge tour & Predictions*


*2009 Preseason August *
DAY DATE OPPONENT TIME (ET) RADIO TV/RECAP 
Thu. 13 PATRIOTS 7:30 PM 94WYSP/610WIP ETN/6abc 
Thu. 20 @ Colts 8:00 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP FOX 
Thu. 27 JAGUARS 7:00 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP ETN/6abc 
September 
DAY DATE OPPONENT TIME (ET) RADIO TV/RECAP 
Thu. 3 @ Jets 7:00 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP ETN/6abc 

*2009 Regular Season (The Chaser ) Iggles go 2-1 September *

DAY DATE OPPONENT TIME (ET) RADIO TV/RECAP 

Sun. 13 @ Panthers 1:00 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP FOX 
Sun. 20 SAINTS 1:00 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP FOX 
Sun. 27 CHIEFS 1:00 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP CBS 

*October (the Appetizer) Iggles go 0-3 *

*Lord Donovan sneaks away from Darth Spanky and goes on the stadium tour has a nervous breakdown when he sees the SuperBowl Trophies*. 

DAY DATE OPPONENT TIME (ET) RADIO TV/RECAP 
BYE 4 BYE BYE 
Sun. 11 BUCCANEERS 1:00 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP FOX 
Sun. 18 @ Raiders 4:05 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP FOX 
Mon. 26 @ Redskins 8:30 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP ESPN/6abc* 


*Iggles November Rain *
*( Darth Spanky plays November Rain video to each Iggle Defeat prediction Iggles go [1-4] *

DAY DATE OPPONENT TIME (ET) RADIO TV/RECAP 
Sun. 1 GIANTS 4:15 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP FOX* 
Sun. 8 COWBOYS 8:20 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP NBC 
Sun. 15 @ Chargers 4:15 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP FOX* 
Sun. 22 @ Bears 8:20 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP NBC+* 
Sun. 29 REDSKINS 1:00 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP FOX+ 

*December Early XMAS for DarthSpanky
Iggles go (2-3) *

DAY DATE OPPONENT TIME (ET) RADIO TV/RECAP 
Sun. 6 @ Falcons 1:00 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP FOX+ 
Sun. 13 @ Giants 8:20 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP NBC+* 
Sun. 20 49ERS 1:00 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP FOX+ 
Sun. 27 BRONCOS 1:00 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP CBS+ 
January 
DAY DATE OPPONENT TIME (ET) RADIO TV/RECAP 
Sun. 3 @ Cowboys 1:00 PM 94 WYSP/610 WIP FOX+ 

*
Note to all NFL Dimmers : Spanks will be busy in November sobbing at the state of his "Iggles" singing the famous Guns And Roses Tune November Rain

Spanks: Feel free to subsitute the Classic 'Extreme Championship Wrestling' footage for your Iggles 


"Nothing last forever -but Iggles mediocrity" 


*


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 12, 2009)

Barb, honey, I need you to get real for a second ... you're being like, retardedly delusional. I love my Brownies, came out of the mother's womb with nothing but Steeler hatred in fact.

But I don't think I have been less enamored for a Browns season to begin then this one. Let's lay off of this SUPERBOWL 2009 talk and just hope for a 500 season, eh? It's getting a little obnoxious, one Browns fan to another.

Also, when addressing Browns fans, let's not forget I am the queen around here ... I will not be going by any "other Browns fans" labels. Thank you. I have spoken.

You may commence with your regularly scheduled day. :bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 12, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> Barb, honey, I need you to get real for a second ... you're being like, retardedly delusional. I love my Brownies, came out of the mother's womb with nothing but Steeler hatred in fact.
> 
> But I don't think I have been less enamored for a Browns season to begin then this one. Let's lay off of this SUPERBOWL 2009 talk and just hope for a 500 season, eh? It's getting a little obnoxious, one Browns fan to another.
> 
> ...



I think they def have a shot at playoff this year. I am for real!! Like the giants have a better shot? I think not!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 12, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> Barb, honey, I need you to get real for a second ... you're being like, retardedly delusional. I love my Brownies, came out of the mother's womb with nothing but Steeler hatred in fact.
> 
> But I don't think I have been less enamored for a Browns season to begin then this one. Let's lay off of this SUPERBOWL 2009 talk and just hope for a 500 season, eh? It's getting a little obnoxious, one Browns fan to another.
> 
> ...



Simple math....*ahem*




+



+



+



+



+



+



=


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 12, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Simple math....*ahem*



Ugh...I just threw up a little bit in my mouth.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 12, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ugh...I just threw up a little bit in my mouth.



*Sorry you are feeling sick - this should cure you...*










*60 Days till the start of the NFL Season*


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 12, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I think they def have a shot at playoff this year. I am for real!! Like the Giants have a better shot? I think not!



*We know you are a "Sweetie and For Real" - but the Brownies  

They have to go through some tough teams this year and their Division is no cakewalk... Wonder how the fans are liking the New Coach 

*


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 12, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I think they def have a shot at playoff this year. I am for real!! Like the giants have a better shot? I think not!





tonynyc said:


> *We know you are a "Sweetie and For Real" - but the Brownies
> 
> They have to go through some tough teams this year and their Division is no cakewalk... Wonder how the fans are liking the New Coach
> 
> *



Barb, dear, please just stop. If you're so for real, well god bless your little heart but I think you might need to do a little more research on your team you are so 'devoted' to. I would love to sit here and delusionally think we have a legitimate run for the Superbowl, but the reality of the situation is we don't. I would like to say we're rebuilding, even, but honestly I don't even know where to point at to show that Mangini's even doing that. It's going to be a very unpredictable year for the Browns, as long as those predictions lie in the realistic realm that we aren't going to be Superbowl Champions in '09, sweetie.

We're coming off of a terribly disappointing year, our schedule is tougher, our roster is quite arguably weaker ... and we have a new coach. The hopeless optimism is really only grating at this point. Sorry sweet cheeks.

EDIT: With that being said, I should point out the only thing I'm looking forward to with this upcoming season is cheaper tickets to witness the same result as last year. The silver lining to having a disappointing team come off of a disappointing year. Now all they need to do is reinstate 10-cent beer day!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 12, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> Barb, dear, please just stop. If you're so for real, well god bless your little heart but I think you might need to do a little more research on your team you are so 'devoted' to. I would love to sit here and delusionally think we have a legitimate run for the Superbowl, but the reality of the situation is we don't. I would like to say we're rebuilding, even, but honestly I don't even know where to point at to show that Mangini's even doing that. It's going to be a very unpredictable year for the Browns, as long as those predictions lie in the realistic realm that we aren't going to be Superbowl Champions in '09, sweetie.
> 
> We're coming off of a terribly disappointing year, our schedule is tougher, our roster is quite arguably weaker ... and we have a new coach. The hopeless optimism is really only grating at this point. Sorry sweet cheeks.
> 
> EDIT: With that being said, I should point out the only thing I'm looking forward to with this upcoming season is cheaper tickets to witness the same result as last year. The silver lining to having a disappointing team come off of a disappointing year. Now all they need to do is reinstate 10-cent beer day!



I've never said the Browns were a Superbowl team but they will definitely have a better season than last year. They finally got rid of the dead weight coach Romeo Crennel and now we have a young, highly defensive minded coach in Mangini. Yes, he's not a Tony Dungy or Bill Belichick but he took the sorry ass Jets and in one season improved the team Herm Edwards left for dead. Yes, the loss of Kellen Winslow Jr. will be noticeable and that idiot Stallworth-less but as they witch to the 3-4 defense I feel it will cause a lot trouble for the opposing teams. They have proven they can beat the Ravens, the Bengals are a joke year in and year out and the only real team in the division is the Steelers. With that said, yes I feel they will have a much better season than last year and they can build on that success. SO i think Playoff are possible!!
And to you Ms Cold Comfort, you are a much more devoted fan than me. I will easily admit that. I follow the Browns, but not as DIE HARD as you. SO as one Browns fan to another, I will always bow to you, on this subject!:bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 12, 2009)

*NFL Lines For Week 1 - NFL Football Line Week One *
*NFL Line 9/10 - 9/14, 2009 *
Date & Time Favorite Line Underdog Total 
9/10 8:30 ET At Pittsburgh -5 Tennessee 35 
9/13 1:00 ET At Atlanta -4 Miami 42.5 
9/13 1:00 ET At Baltimore -8.5 Kansas City 38 
9/13 1:00 ET At Carolina -1 Philadelphia 44.5 
9/13 1:00 ET At Cincinnati -3 Denver 44.5 
9/13 1:00 ET Minnesota -3 At Cleveland 39.5 
9/13 1:00 ET At Houston -4  NY Jets 43 
9/13 1:00 ET At Indianapolis -7 Jacksonville 44.5 
9/13 1:00 ET At New Orleans -11.5 Detroit 48.5 
9/13 1:00 ET Dallas -3 At Tampa Bay 41.5 
9/13 4:15 ET At Arizona -6.5 San Francisco 47 
9/13 4:15 ET At NY Giants -6 Washington 39.5 
9/13 4:15 ET At Seattle -7 St. Louis 43 
9/13 8:20 ET At Green Bay -3 Chicago 43.5 

*Monday Night Football Line * 

9/14 7:00 ET At New England -10 Buffalo 46.5 
9/14 10:15 ET San Diego -6.5 At Oakland 43.5 



*Source:*

*NFL Latest Line *


----------



## Spanky (Jul 13, 2009)

Ahhhhh, pretty ladies arguing about the Browns and their 2009 Campaign. I mean is this heaven or what?

Tony, pass me over a cold can of Coors Light and sit back and watch this shite. 

Good stuff. 

I think I just got a little excited in my mouth. 


Oh, and Tony, sir. Prediction is the Jints go into Philly as underdogs. If they show up. 

See, you fear the Eagles winning a Superbowl. It makes the NFL world cringe. Imagine that following year. Just imagine the fans in the Meadowlands having to listen to Iggles fans that year. 

<sitting back imagining> 

mmmmmmm. Almost as good as pretty Brownie fans arguing about their team.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 13, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Ahhhhh, pretty ladies arguing about the Browns and their 2009 Campaign. I mean is this heaven or what?
> 
> Tony, pass me over a cold can of Coors Light and sit back and watch this shite.
> 
> ...



*
Yes having our two lovely Brown supporters in a heated battle - why aren't they united in hatred for the Vikings :doh: - hmmmm certainly makes for a interesting viewing. 
*

*
Now for the matter of Giants vs. Eagles... you know this will make for an intersting Matchup and to see where the teams stand at this point. The Eagles have a tough October & November (NFC East Asswhippin tour for them)... Oh and as far as the Iggles winning it all and having the NFL Cringe- I think you Iggles mentor from yesteryear has something to say...
*







*Hi DarthSpanky- it's not the NFL that doesn't want you to have a Superbowl - I don't long live the 50 year curse- with Affection Norm Van Brocklin *
  

*59 Days till the start of the NFL Season *


----------



## Spanky (Jul 13, 2009)

Since we are all jawing about which team is going all the way, maybe we need to consider the down and outs. The basement dwellers. The Detroit Lions of each division. 


I can start with the NFC. I will hope some AFC fans will assist over in that conference. And this isn't a bash on those teams. It is just an opinion. (But if TONY pick the Iggles for the basement, I'm goin' off!) 


EAST

Redskins (this is a tough pick since I think the worst team could end up 8 - 8) Dallas would be the close runner up. 

NORTH

Duh. I mean really. 4 - 12 for the Lions will be a 4 win improvement. 

SOUTH

Tougher. I think New Orleans will ride the bottom here. I don't have a lot to go on with this division.

WEST

Seattle, the end of an era. Again. St. Louis will improve enough. But this will still be a very weak division.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 13, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Since we are all jawing about which team is going all the way, maybe we need to consider the down and outs. The basement dwellers. The Detroit Lions of each division.
> 
> 
> I can start with the NFC. I will hope some AFC fans will assist over in that conference. And this isn't a bash on those teams. It is just an opinion. (But if TONY pick the Iggles for the basement, I'm goin' off!)
> ...



=========================================

*
Now Spanks: we don't want you going  ballistic  this early after all we are still counting dwon the days *  


I can see Wade Phillips being all comfy in Dallas - they are in worse shape than the Redskins and Romo really has to prove himself this season. 


* I don't follow AFC East teams too much-but, here are some of my predictions- perhaps others can chime in. *
---------------------

*AFC East*
Jets- (rebuilding year) 
Bills (yet another TO drama saga) 


*AFC North*
Browns- (rebuilding -but, who knows ) 
Bengals-(consistent Bottom Dweller- maybe Boomer comes out of retirement)


*AFC South*
Jaguars 
Texans

*AFC West*
Broncos-
Raiders-


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 13, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> =========================================
> 
> *
> Now Spanks: we don't want you going  ballistic  this early after all we are still counting dwon the days *
> ...




Boomer? Not even Kenny Anderson could save that team. Marv Lewis is another one of those Great D-Coordinators but lousy head coaches....then again the defense he has doesn't have Rod Woodson, Rob Burnett and Ray Lewis lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> =========================================
> 
> *
> Now Spanks: we don't want you going  ballistic  this early after all we are still counting dwon the days *
> ...



I can not wait for this season, I hope you eat those words Tony, In the most loving way possible


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Jul 14, 2009)

i just want my Saints to have a decent year XD


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 19, 2009)

*To get the Latest News on your favorite teams*


*Pro Sports Daily-NFL Rumors*


*54 Days till the start of the NFL Season *


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2009)

*"Each member of this team played at least half his career since the first Super Bowl following the 1966 campaign:" * *-Jason Cole (Yahoo Sports)*

**** Some interesting facts- Deacon Jones was the first player to coin the phrase "Sack". But the Yahoo Article (See Source) below does give some tidbits on the other players as well....*


*QB*  Warren Moon 
Backup  Dan Fouts 
*Active and frustrated  Drew Brees*

*RB*  Earl Campbell, Barry Sanders 
Backups  Eric Dickerson and O.J. Simpson 
*Active and frustrated  LaDainian Tomlinson*

*WR* (2)  Charlie Joiner, Steve Largent 
Backup  Cris Carter 
*Active and frustrated  Chad Ochocinco*

*OFFENSIVE LINE*

*OT*  Ron Mix, Bob Brown 
Backup  Willie Roaf 
*Active and frustrated  Bryant McKinnie* 

*G*  Dan Dierdorf, Tom Mack 
Backups  Will Shields, Joe DeLamielleure 
*Active and frustrated  Leonard Davis*

*C*  Forrest Blue
Backup  Jeff Van Note 
*Active and frustrated  Kevin Mawae*

*DE*  Deacon Jones, Lee Roy Selmon 
Backup  Elvin Bethea 
*Active and frustrated  Jason Taylor*

*DT*  Merlin Olsen, Cortez Kennedy 
Backup  John Randle 
*Active and frustrated  Albert Haynesworth*

*LB * Dick Butkus, Derrick Thomas, Dave Wilcox 
Backup  Tommy Nobis 
*Active and frustrated  Zach Thomas*

*CB*  Jimmy Johnson, Roger Wehrli 
Backup  Troy Vincent 
*Active and frustrated  Champ Bailey*

*S*  Ken Houston, Larry Wilson 
Backup  Ken Easley 
*Active and frustrated  Ed Reed*


*P*  Greg Montgomery 
Backup  Bryan Barker 
*Active and frustratedd  Mike Scifres*

*Source*

*Greatest players Never To Make the SuperBowl *

*52 Days till the start of the NFL Season *


----------



## Adrian (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey thanx for the list. Reading it brought back a lot of old memories!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *While I let Spanks absorb his much needed "NFL Iggles History Lesson Crash Course"*
> 
> *Other notable NFL fueds.... As we get closer to the Season perhaps things will heat up with other Dimmer/Team participation.....*
> 
> ...


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *NFL's 10 Greatest Defensive Teams *
> 
> *(must have more than just One outstanding season) *
> 
> ...



WOO HOO Doomsday Defense with my man Bob Lilly


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wait a minute, The 1986 Chicago Bears allowed even fewer points than they did in their Superbowl 85 year....so technically the Monsters defense was 84-86, which should rank up there.

Or how about the New England Patriots winning 3 out of 4 and in the process shutting down the high powered Colts not once, but twice.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 25, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Or how about the New England Patriots winning 3 out of 4 and in the process shutting down the high powered Colts not once, but twice.




*
I would compare NE rankings as a "defensive squad" to that of the Great San Francisco 49er teams of the 1980s. That was the team for the 1980's (7 NFC West Titles, 3 SuperBowls);but, you never saw them as the Dominant punishing Defensive Teams that the NY Giants and Chicago Bears were.
*

*Composite NFL Standings for the 1980s *
*Team Won a SuperBowl During the 1980s*

*TEAM* *RECORD *
*1. 49ers 117-51-1* 
*2. Redskins 108-58-0* 
3. Dolphins 100-62-1 
4. Broncos 99-63-1 
*5. Bears 97-64-0 *
*6. Raiders 97-66-0* 
7. Rams 90-73-0 
*8. Giants 87-74-1 * 
9. Bengals 85-74-0 
10. Browns 86-75-1 
11. Cowboys 84-78-0 
12. Patriots 81-77-0 
13. Seahawks 81-78-0 
14. Vikings 81-80-0 
15. Eagles 78-78-2 
16. Steelers 79-79-0 
17. Jets 76-81-2 
18. Chargers 75-83-0 
19. Bills 71-87-0 
20. Packers 66-85-3 
21. Chiefs 66-85-2 
22. Saints 67-86-0 
23. Cardinals 62-89-2 
24. Oilers 64-94-0 
25. Lions 61-92-1 
26. Colts 54-98-1 
26. Buccaneers 45-108-1 

*Source*

The 80's CLub

*
Here's one think to think about - now of all the NE players - Brady is a future HOF. What defensive player would rank up there now? I often think of the great Andre Tippet (Black Belt in Karate) and a pretty tough linebacker. 

*


*60 Days till the start of the NFL Season *


----------



## Spanky (Jul 27, 2009)

The 1980's was a superb decade if you hated the Cowboys. Actually, since 1996, this current Cowboy run is almost as good. What is better, losing playoff game after playoff game or going 4 - 12 for a few seasons? Hmmmmmmm.

I'll get back to ya'll.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> The 1980's was a superb decade if you hated the Cowboys. Actually, since 1996, this current Cowboy run is almost as good. What is better, losing playoff game after playoff game or going 4 - 12 for a few seasons? Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> I'll get back to ya'll.



Pure Nostalgia - also fustration for the Eagles. They had that stretch during the late 1980's (couldn't get to the Big SHow)

---------------------------------------------

*Question of the Day*

*
Michael Vick has been reinstated - which Team Should he play for?

Can you see him in Buffalo? TO had made some noise about the Vick situation earlier this week. 
*

*59 Days till the start of the NFL Season*


----------



## Spanky (Jul 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Pure Nostalgia - also fustration for the Eagles. They had that stretch during the late 1980's (couldn't get to the Big SHow)
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Two words.

FOG BOWL. 

I mean we had big dreams with Reggie and Jerome and Randall and Mike Quick. To have to not see them go to Chicago and not see them be able to see and not see them have the game taken from them. Never got to see how they did it. 

I have a special warm feeling every time the Eagles crush the Bears in the playoffs. Especially in Chicago. When their fans can see it, clear....as...a....bell.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 28, 2009)

Found during the Franken - Coleman recount. 

Obviously it was determined to be a Franken vote in the end after it was found with 350 other ballots in a parked car with Wisconsin plates at the Metrodome parking lot after the Giants - Vikings game, 3 days after the election......


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 28, 2009)

*
Latest from ABCNEWS Favre stays retired. Sorry Spanks that means you have to look at those Iggles games 
*


*58 Days till the start of the NFL Season*


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 28, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Latest from ABCNEWS Favre stays retired. Sorry Spanks that means you have to look at those Iggles games
> *
> 
> ...



Purple was never my baby's color anyway.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 28, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Purple was never my baby's color anyway.



*Mszwebs:
Looks like order has been restored in the Dims NFL Universe. *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 28, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Purple was never my baby's color anyway.



Your baby would look mighty fine in just about any color the sheets are....Oh yeah! I went there!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 28, 2009)

*Just saw this News item on ESPN tonight *










*The Philadelphia Eagles are saddened to announce Jim Johnson has passed away Tuesday afternoon at the age of 68 after a courageous battle with cancer.*

A veteran of 22 years as an NFL assistant, Johnson is regarded as one of the top defensive masterminds in National Football League history. Over the last decade, he gained a great deal of praise as the orchestrator of the renowned Eagles defense. His aggressive style kept Philadelphia at or near the top of the NFL in nearly every major defensive category since joining Andy Reid's staff on January 22, 1999.


Jim Johnson was beloved by his colleagues, players 
From 2000-08, Johnson's units ranked second in the NFL in sacks (390), 3rd down efficiency (34.0%) and red zone touchdown percentage (43.9%), and fourth in fewest points allowed (17.7 per game). During his 10-year tenure in Philadelphia, the Eagles earned seven playoff berths, five trips to the NFC Championship game and one Super Bowl appearance (following the 2004 season).

As the Eagles' defensive chief, Johnson's defense has produced 26 Pro Bowl selections: Brian Dawkins (7), Troy Vincent (5), Jeremiah Trotter (4), Hugh Douglas (3), Lito Sheppard (2), Asante Samuel (1), Trent Cole (1), Michael Lewis (1), Corey Simon (1), and Bobby Taylor (1).

Four of his defensive assistants have gone on to successful careers with other NFL franchises: Steve Spagnuolo (head coach of the St. Louis Rams), John Harbaugh (head coach of the Baltimore Ravens), Ron Rivera (defensive coordinator of the San Diego Chargers) and Leslie Frazier (defensive coordinator of the Minnesota Vikings).

Prior to his tenure in Philadelphia, Johnson served as the linebackers coach with Seattle in 1998. That year, Johnson helped the Seahawks register 10 touchdowns on defense, including eight interceptions returned for scores, second-most in NFL history. He arrived in Seattle after a four-year stint in Indianapolis, the last two as defensive coordinator. While with the Colts, Johnson helped them secure a berth in the AFC Championship game at Pittsburgh in 1995.

Johnson spent eight seasons with the Arizona Cardinals (1986-93). After overseeing the Cards defensive line for four seasons, Johnson excelled as their secondary coach, helping Aeneas Williams become the first rookie cornerback to lead the league in interceptions (6) since 1981.

Johnson began his coaching career as head coach at Missouri Southern (1967-68), before serving four-year tenures at Drake and Indiana. From 1977-83, Johnson served as defensive coordinator and assistant head coach at Notre Dame, a stint that included a national championship in 1977.

An all-conference quarterback himself at Missouri (where he played in the same backfield with long-time NFL executive Bill Tobin), Johnson went on to spend two seasons with Buffalo as a tight end (1963-64).

A native of Maywood, IL, Johnson (born 5/26/41) earned a bachelor's degree in education and a master's degree in physical education from Missouri.

Johnson is survived by his wife, Vicky, two children, Scott and Michelle, and four grandchildren, Katie, Justin, Brandon, and Jax.

*Source*

Philadelphia Eagles News


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Just saw this News item on ESPN tonight *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I saw this also, so sad, only 2 months after he left the NFL too. That made me very sad


----------



## Spanky (Jul 29, 2009)

Jim Johnson was a truly great one. His defensive schemes will live on with his assistants and in many corners of the NFL (like the Giants for example). 

Eagles fans always love a gallant, strong-nosed, smash-mouth defense. Johnson provided that to us year after year after year.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 29, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Purple was never my baby's color anyway.



Now what the hell am I gonna make fun of this season? 

Oh yeah, the Packers still playing on the team! 5 - 11 here we come, WOO HOO! Semi nekkid lost bet pix from mzwebs! In the snow!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Jim Johnson was a truly great one. His defensive schemes will live on with his assistants and in many corners of the NFL (like the Giants for example).



*So true Spanks - after all true progress is when the Student surpasses anything the Master could achieve and not the other way around... :bow:

All kidding aside, Shame about the passing of Jim Johnson.  He truly was an innovative force. Wonder if he'll be posthumously nominated to the HOF at some point? Has any Asst. ever get nominated in the History of the NFL? 

It's going to be a tough year for the Iggles - look when they are 0-6 maybe they can get the NFL Commish to bring in Michael Vick for McNibbits.... Of course if the season become truly unbearable 

*


*2009 Iggles Sunday Special *






*Spanks won't need to look at any of the NFL games - might not even make any bets this season - this will be the screen saver for his Flat Screen TV*

--------------
While fans of Teams with winning traditions will be dining on good tailgate food and starting their day off with "Breakfast of Champions" ... What will Spanks be having....







*The Iggles "Philly Taco"*

*Spanks will be chowing down on these Bad Boys. Don't eat too much ok - they didn't wonders for Ben Franklin - rabid Colonial Iggles Fan 1780-1790*


* 57 Days till the start of the NFL Season *


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 31, 2009)

*Training Camp Opens Today *










*55 Days till the start of the NFL Season *


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 1, 2009)

The Autumn Wind is a pirate
Blustering in from sea
With a rollicking song he sweeps along
swaggering boisterously
His face is weather beaten
He wears a hooded sash
With his silver hat about his head
And a bristly black moustache
He growls as he storms the country
A villain big and bold
And the trees all shake and quiver and quake
As he robs them of their gold
The Autumn wind is a Raider
Pillaging just for fun
He'll knock you 'round and upside down
And laugh when he's conquered and won.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 4, 2009)

Let me just say this
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...phia-eagles?search_query=Philadelphia Eagles"

So what is is now? 51 Days!!!!?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 4, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Let me just say this
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...phia-eagles?search_query=Philadelphia Eagles"
> 
> *So what is is now? 51 Days!!!!?*




*
I think someone will be having a big smile after seeing this post - things are going to get interesting ... .... Yes, Very interesting ...... 

Looks like a certian Dimmer has bought in reinforcements.... 
*


----------



## Spanky (Aug 5, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> I think someone will be having a big smile after seeing this post - things are going to get interesting ... .... Yes, Very interesting ......
> 
> Looks like a certian Dimmer has bought in reinforcements....
> *



Yeah, that article made Spanky spunky all over himself. 

Daddyoh70? Yeah, I know he's an Iggles fan. There's ahelluvalot of them in New Jersey too. Ask Nancy. She's prolly dated a few and not even known it. She should date them on Sundays or Mondays. They always give it away. 

Seriously. Having been born into the Eagles world in the early 70s, Mike McCormick and the pre-Vermeil years, I knew pain. The early 80s and pre-Buddy Ryan era, I knew pain. Two words. Rich Kotite. 

This run of successful teams, contenders, will go down in history of Eagles greatness........































.....and I'd give it all up for one great SB winning year. So I could get all you muthahumpingiggleshatas off my freakin' back.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, that article made Spanky spunky all over himself.
> 
> Daddyoh70? Yeah, I know he's an Iggles fan. There's ahelluvalot of them in New Jersey too. Ask Nancy. She's prolly dated a few and not even known it. She should date them on Sundays or Mondays. They always give it away.
> 
> ...




*Secret Weapon*   

Looks like we have another Eagles Admirer in the Mix...This is on Spanks - 
Ah the SB- you know the pressure is on them more than any other team-
Don't think tooo far ahead- I think a few other Dimmers may have something to add. You know the upcoming Eagles Revenge Tour... 
How is preseason training camp coming along....


*50 Days till the start of the NFL Season *


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, that article made Spanky *spunky all over himself*.
> ...snip...


*I imagine there are other things on Dims that may cause a similar reaction.  You should check with your doctor especially about those hallucenigenic thoughts of iggles dominance.*


----------



## Spanky (Aug 5, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Secret Weapon*
> 
> Looks like we have another Eagles Admirer in the Mix...This is on Spanks -
> Ah the SB- you know the pressure is on them more than any other team-
> ...



We lost only ONE starting linebacker for the whole effin year.

Other than that, Westbrook is looking well enough to be at the 40, he's at the 30, he's at the 20, he's at the 10, TOUCHDOWN EAGLES. 

That would be the sound at the Meadowlands.......


How's Plax holdin' up in court? Is he gonna make training camp or boot camp?


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, that article made Spanky spunky all over himself.





OneWickedAngel said:


> *I imagine there are other things on Dims that may cause a similar reaction.  You should check with your doctor especially about those hallucenigenic thoughts of iggles dominance.*



hahaha

eew.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> We lost only ONE starting linebacker for the whole effin year.
> 
> Other than that, Westbrook is looking well enough to be at the 40, he's at the 30, he's at the 20, he's at the 10, TOUCHDOWN EAGLES.
> 
> ...



*Plax: crap Grand Jury found him guilty (don't you dare gloat Spanky) - cause I know deep down inside you Iggles covet him) You would love to have Plax on the team And since 
Lord Donovan has his own issues and will be in for a harsh season- he might want to rethink his career path in 2010 and become an MMA Fighter like  Matt Leinart ....

This is Donovan's 1 year plan - no SB - no more Eagles- the fans will run him out of town- maybe he'll room with TO in Buffalo next season or the UFC. 

*


*More like 40 ..39 fumble by Westbrook *


*Westbrook FumbleMania* 






*Eagles Current Version*







*Eagles Classic Retro Version *


----------



## Spanky (Aug 5, 2009)

I remember it dis waaaaaaaaaay. 

Memories at the Meadowlands III


----------



## Spanky (Aug 5, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I imagine there are other things on Dims that may cause a similar reaction.  You should check with your doctor especially about those hallucenigenic thoughts of iggles dominance.*



I am thinking of the bets you may accept and lose and the wonderful outfits you may agree to wear......and take pics in.....and post. 

Mmmmmmmmmm. :wubu:


Tony can just send me $20.


----------



## luvembig (Aug 5, 2009)

Seeing that baseball season has ended *WAY* earlier than I could of imagined this year (thank you Omar Minaya ), football season can't come soon enough. 


Though I must say, the Redskins have a knack for pissing me off just as much, if not more, than the Mets. 


So, here's hoping that $150 Snyder spent (*FOR 2 PLAYERS*) this spring pays off. Though I'm not holding my breath....


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I remember it dis waaaaaaaaaay.
> 
> Memories at the Meadowlands III



*LOL Spanky .. well...
In the true circle of NFL Life...some NFL Teams are destined to have 
 Great Moments  while others have  Championship Moments *

*Here's your Breakfast of Champions - Enjoy *







*And be sure to share this tasty treat with Daddyoh70*

*Bridesmaid of the NFC East *


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Seeing that baseball season has ended *WAY* earlier than I could of imagined this year (thank you Omar Minaya ), football season can't come soon enough.
> 
> 
> Though I must say, the Redskins have a knack for pissing me off just as much, if not more, than the Mets.
> ...



Well both teams have had owners that are just beyond belief :doh:

As long as the Redskins kick some Iggles ass I'll be happy :happy: - you know it's all part of the revenge tour. In the outside NFL world - (everyone dislikes Dallas) here in Dims cause Spanks - well has been Spanks about all of this - we just have to put the dislike on Donovan and crew...


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 5, 2009)

Can't wait for the NFL season to start, say hello to Sunday Football and Monday Night Football!  Fave teams? 

Go Hawks!


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 5, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Can't wait for the NFL season to start, say hello to Sunday Football and Monday Night Football!  Fave teams?
> 
> Go Hawks!



4 real...getting ready for a Giant's domination and dethroning of those fake champs :O


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Can't wait for the NFL season to start, say hello to Sunday Football and Monday Night Football!  Fave teams?
> 
> Go Hawks!



Welcome - as you can see from our friendly banter it's a combination of NFL Logic - Defending the rights of our team and a dirt nasty free for all. Rules are to be determined by the commish ... which is not me- so you'll have to wait for their input...

1. Cardinal Rule ( most hated team here Eagles and Vikings) casue they are Spanky's fav team...

Day that I will be watching 

*at Minnesota Vikings at Vikings 
- Sunday Novemeber 22nd, 2009 - 10AM*

2. Feel free to express Fav and Hated team .. welcome to the DIMS NFL Smackdown


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> 4 real...getting ready for a Giant's domination and dethroning of those fake champs :O



*Or no Champs at all *


----------



## luvembig (Aug 5, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Well both teams have had owners that are just beyond belief :doh:
> 
> As long as the Redskins kick some Iggles ass I'll be happy :happy: - you know it's all part of the revenge tour. In the outside NFL world - (everyone dislikes Dallas) here in Dims cause Spanks - well has been Spanks about all of this - we just have to put the dislike on Donovan and crew...




I have no doubt we'll take it to the iggles this year. No issues in sweeping them last year, and with a (supposedly) improved D that was already in the top 5 in the NFL, Donovan better get those legs ready when he comes to FedEx and when we invade the Linc. 


I still don't understand how DeAngelo Fall gets a $50 million contract when of all teams, OAKLAND released his ass mid-season. Even that Hanyesworth contract is suspect. Snyder is like Al Davis, except way younger. And that's the scary part about it


----------



## Spanky (Aug 5, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Welcome - as you can see from our friendly banter it's a combination of NFL Logic - Defending the rights of our team and a dirt nasty free for all. Rules are to be determined by the commish ... which is not me- so you'll have to wait for their input...
> 
> 1. Cardinal Rule ( most hated team here Eagles and Vikings) casue they are Spanky's fav team...
> 
> ...





Don't say "Cardinal" anything, mkay?? Spanky's head is hurting. 

Jints coming to Minnesota for a game? Hmmmm, might throw the Jints fans in the stadium to get taunting from an Iggles fan. 

Not much of a Viqueens fan. Just can't say stuff like BEHOLD THE POWER OF TAVARIS JACKSON. 

Just doesn't hold the strength of the fekkin CAPS even.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 5, 2009)

What the eff is a Hawk??


----------



## Spanky (Aug 5, 2009)

luvembig said:


> No issues in sweeping them last year,



1 win, 2 losses versus the Eagles. Both losses in the Meadowlands. Helluva sweep.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

*A-HEM, Spansker I have it in your own words...*


Spanky said:


> I am going to officially absolve OWA from any Giants hate from this here Eagles fan since she looks so good in leather. Assuming she is a Giants fan.
> 
> I mean I ain't THAT dumb.


*See? I ain't THAT dumb either!*



Spanky said:


> What the eff is a Hawk??



*Easy boy! I'm sure that is for the Seattle SeaHAWKS - you know...those birdies on the other side of the country.*


----------



## luvembig (Aug 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> 1 win, 2 losses versus the Eagles. Both losses in the Meadowlands. Helluva sweep.



!?

I believe the 'Skins took BOTH games from the Eagles last year, and none were in the Meadowlands. 

That week 1 loss to the Giants there was quite glaring, though.....


----------



## Spanky (Aug 5, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *A-HEM, Spansker I have it in your own words...*
> 
> *See? I ain't THAT dumb either!*
> 
> ...



Until they win a SB, I don't give a freakin' flying rip whaaaa.........wait a minute. :doh:


And the "Leather Pact" still stands. Would consider extending it to Coldy and mszwebs and even Barb if they ever posted in leather. 

But alas, methinks I doth protest too much.....


----------



## Spanky (Aug 5, 2009)

luvembig said:


> !?
> 
> I believe the 'Skins took BOTH games from the Eagles last year, and none were in the Meadowlands.
> 
> That week 1 loss to the Giants there was quite glaring, though.....



Oh, yer a Skins fan. Sorry. 

I mean SORRY. Really. Sorry. heh heh. Must have been a loooooooong January down in DC land last year.


----------



## luvembig (Aug 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh, yer a Skins fan. Sorry.
> 
> I mean SORRY. Really. Sorry. heh heh. Must have been a loooooooong January down in DC land last year.





No need to apologize because as an Iggles fan I'm sure you know EVERY January is looooooooooooong down in the city of brotherly love


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 5, 2009)

luvembig said:


> !?
> 
> I believe the 'Skins took BOTH games from the Eagles last year, and none were in the Meadowlands.
> 
> That week 1 loss to the Giants there was quite glaring, though.....



 Redskins fan? hisss boooo.
Die hard Dallas fan here ( waiting for the pelting sure to come from the bird poop contingent)


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 5, 2009)

Cowboys?!? YUCK!!

Being from Denver, and being a DIE HARD Broncos fan, I must mention my intense HATRED for the Raiders. After all, we have the original Raider Haters Fan Club in Denver. Seriously, we have shirts and everything.





cinnamitch said:


> Redskins fan? hisss boooo.
> Die hard Dallas fan here ( waiting for the pelting sure to come from the bird poop contingent)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 5, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Plax: crap Grand Jury found him guilty (don't you dare gloat Spanky)
> This is Donovan's 1 year plan - no SB - no more Eagles- the fans will run him out of town- maybe he'll room with TO in Buffalo next season or the UFC.
> More like 40 ..39 fumble by Westbrook
> 
> ...


*

Or maybe this version, Baby Manning drops back, nobody to throw too...




Manning drops back again, nobody to throw too...




*


----------



## Spanky (Aug 5, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Or maybe this version, Baby Manning drops back, nobody to throw too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of those games, when Baby Manning sneezed, the Eagles front four was there first to say "God Bless You". 

Run, Baby Manning, Run!


----------



## Sugar (Aug 5, 2009)

I cannot believe I missed this thread somehow. From August to February the only thing I make time for is football. 

So sad to say my team is in a rebuilding year...The Broncos. If Josh McDaniels accidentally disappeared I wouldn't be upset or anything.  

I'm thinking 5-11...I'll be happy for other fans will be my mantra this year.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Some of those games, when Baby Manning sneezed, the Eagles front four was there first to say "God Bless You".
> 
> Run, Baby Manning, Run!



I have some pics from the Flight Night I'll post for you Spanky. I think they may actually have a solid receiving corp this year, provided everyone stays healthy.

Now I just read a headline about the Giants spending $97 mil on an average quarterback? What's up with that?


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Aug 5, 2009)

Chiefs in '09


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> I have some pics from the Flight Night I'll post for you Spanky. I think they may actually have a solid receiving corp this year, provided everyone stays healthy.



*
Flight Night - is that when players leave the Iggles for Greener Pastures - Explain  

I guess your beloved departed "Linebacker" will not only getto enjoy being in the "Home of Champions";but,d Have free access to the Trophy room 

Hmmm "Baby Manning" - "Quarterback Spending" - have a nice laugh you Philadelphia Eagle Pranksters. My response will be forthcoming   

*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> Chiefs in '09



How are the fans responding to the arrival of Toomer- hear he was going there?


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I cannot believe I missed this thread somehow. From August to February the only thing I make time for is football.
> 
> So sad to say my team is in a rebuilding year...The Broncos. If Josh McDaniels accidentally disappeared I wouldn't be upset or anything.
> 
> I'm thinking 5-11...I'll be happy for other fans will be my mantra this year.



Welcome to my thread, Sug. 

Look out...the boys don't play nice. But neither do the girls.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 5, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Flight Night - is that when players leave the Iggles for Greener Pastures - Explain
> 
> I guess your beloved departed "Linebacker" will not only getto enjoy being in the "Home of Champions";but,d Have free access to the Trophy room
> ...



Flight Night has taken place of the old Eagles Carnival. Fans get to go to the Linc, they have give aways and activities and you get to watch the team practice. To this point it's basically been the setup for heartbreak. You know, you get there, everybody's healthy, everybody looks great, you get your hopes up. Then come the injuries, the tie games , the playoff losses. Things only our beloved team can pull off. I think we'll be OK without Number 55, at least I hope. It always seem to be the offense I get concerned over.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 5, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Flight Night has taken place of the old Eagles Carnival. Fans get to go to the Linc, they have give aways and activities and you get to watch the team practice. To this point it's basically been the setup for heartbreak. You know, you get there, everybody's healthy, everybody looks great, you get your hopes up. Then come the injuries, the tie games , the playoff losses. Things only our beloved team can pull off. I think we'll be OK without Number 55, at least I hope. It always seem to be the offense I get concerned over.



daddyoh! No public true feelings about being an Iggles fan here amongst the legions of Jints fans.  Ugh. Tony takes that shite and makes a fine stew with which he is more than happy to shove down our throats whenever possible. 

On another note: Chiefs in '67. 

And Zwebby is still taking credit for and ownership in this mess? I mean who better than a Packers fan. Ahhhhh, all is right with the world.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> daddyoh! *No public true feelings about being an Iggles fan here amongst the legions of Jints fans*.  Ugh. Tony takes that shite and makes a fine stew with which he is more than happy to shove down our throats whenever possible.
> 
> On another note: Chiefs in '67.
> 
> And Zwebby is still taking credit for and ownership in this mess? I mean who better than a Packers fan. Ahhhhh, all is right with the world.



Duly noted Spanky, from now on it's Philly vs ? on Feb. 7, 2010. E-A-G-L-E-S!!


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 5, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *A-HEM, Spansker I have it in your own words...*
> 
> *See? I ain't THAT dumb either!*
> 
> ...




That's right, Seattle Seahawks. Wicked you fave any teams?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Duly noted Spanky, from now on it's Philly vs ? on Feb. 7, 2010. E-A-G-L-E-S!!



* A Moving Quote for Iggles Fan- 
This one is for you Spanky & Daddyoh70... *







*I hope the 1960 team remains the last one to win. I hope it stays that way," said Bednarik. *

*So do we... NFL (HOFamer) Mr. Bednarik... So do we... 

To the two vocal Iggles Fans ( S & D ) Connection...Listen to Mr. Bednarik!

That is a statement of both love  :wubu: and honesty to you ungrateful Iggles fans... 

Also cough up "the bets" that you will owe to the entire NFL thread...No sense getting a headache later - we care you know*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Welcome to my thread, Sug.
> 
> Look out...the boys don't play nice. But neither do the girls.



So true and everyone leaves with a good taste in their mouths... not that yucky HP aftertaste...


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> daddyoh! No public true feelings about being an Iggles fan here amongst the legions of Jints fans.  Ugh. *Tony takes that shite and makes a fine stew with which he is more than happy to shove down our throats whenever possible.*
> 
> On another note: Chiefs in '67.
> 
> And Zwebby is still taking credit for and ownership in this mess? I mean who better than a Packers fan. Ahhhhh, all is right with the world.




Don't give that "all innocent" routine Spanks -- you can serve the Stew As well think of it as this

It's A Nice Melting Poit of NFC and AFC regional spices... And I'm sure when I give you a Healthy Dose of the Giant Stew you and Daddyoh70 are happier for it  


*Stay away from this Regional Brand of Stew...*






*Now Mama McNabb is a sweet loving lady. She made the mistake of letting this guy* 

*DANDY ANDY REID*






*Doctor their Soup with this Stuff* :doh:







*Yes this Needed some Major Help - 'Giant Help'*


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I cannot believe I missed this thread somehow. From August to February the only thing I make time for is football.
> 
> So sad to say my team is in a rebuilding year...The Broncos. If Josh McDaniels accidentally disappeared I wouldn't be upset or anything.
> 
> I'm thinking 5-11...I'll be happy for other fans will be my mantra this year.



Ah Josh McDaniels.....leaves Randy Moss, Wes Welker, Tom Brady and one of the best O-Lines in football behind to be head coach of Denver.

Good luck Josh, you're gonna need it.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> daddyoh! No public true feelings about being an Iggles fan here amongst the legions of Jints fans.  Ugh. Tony takes that shite and makes a fine stew with which he is more than happy to shove down our throats whenever possible.
> 
> On another note: Chiefs in '67.
> 
> *And Zwebby is still taking credit for and ownership in this mess? I mean who better than a Packers fan. Ahhhhh, all is right with the world. *



Shut it....


----------



## Spanky (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh, you know I loves ya like that nutty younger sista.

Damn. :doh:


Packers 2009. 7-9. Yer January will be fully open in 2010.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> That is a statement of both love  :wubu: and honesty to you ungrateful Iggles fans...
> 
> Also cough up "the bets" that you will owe to the entire NFL thread...No sense getting a headache later - we care you know*




Ungrateful?!?!?!? I'm grateful everytime Eli comes "face to face" with the Eagles Defense. I'm thinking it goes a little something like this...


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 6, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh, you know* I loves ya like that nutty younger sista.*
> 
> Damn. :doh:
> 
> ...



Yeah...Nutty younger sista that you're always trying to convince to make bets that involve half naked pictures of herself on the internet. 

You're lucky I adore you, or I'd have to call you creepy.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Don't give that "all innocent" routine Spanks -- you can serve the Stew As well think of it as this
> 
> It's A Nice Melting Poit of NFC and AFC regional spices... And I'm sure when I give you a Healthy Dose of the Giant Stew you and Daddyoh70 are happier for it
> 
> ...




You got a little close going after a guy's mother. Mama McNabb is the best. :bow:


Now that mini-me-Manning got the big buckaroos for this season, I am looking at a MAJOR letdown. And for him, that would possibly be approaching Rex Grossman numbers.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 6, 2009)

Spanky said:


> You got a little close going after a guy's mother. Mama McNabb is the best. :bow:
> 
> 
> Now that mini-me-Manning got the big buckaroos for this season, I am looking at a MAJOR letdown. And for him, that would possibly be approaching Rex Grossman numbers.



*Now Spanks - much as the rivarly goes- I would never ever attack the family - that's off limits...


I would only comment that the sweet Mama McNabb choice of allowing Dandy Andy to put that nasty pickle juice in the Stew. You have to watch out for him... 

Now that Stew needs some Giants seasoning  

 But all kidding aside .. here's the rub to your Rex Grossman analogy...

Now let's look at this hypothetical scenario.. assuming both McNabb and Eli have sub-par seasons (both teams miss the playoffs)...

Which QB gets run out of town faster than the Rex Express (remember a certain QB is under the gun)  

*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 6, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Ungrateful?!?!?!? I'm grateful everytime Eli comes "face to face" with the Eagles Defense. I'm thinking it goes a little something like this...



*lol ,,, you know you will get a rebuttal from this Mr. Daddyoh70*


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 6, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Ungrateful?!?!?!? I'm grateful everytime Eli comes "face to face" with the Eagles Defense. I'm thinking it goes a little something like this...



lol...that was a good one...I'm sure Tony is brewing up something special as we speak :O


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 6, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> lol...that was a good one...I'm sure Tony is brewing up something special as we speak :O



*
Yes I am Nykspree8 

I'll only have one thing to say to the S & D connection for now...*

*Will Lord Donovan be smiling when the "Iggles" faithful send him packing to San Diego in 2010 - don't worry it will happen* 

-------------------------------------------------


And Normally I wouldn't even blink about the pre-season- but, heck the S & D 
connection will have me marking this special date


*New York Jets vs Philadelphia Eagles (PRE)
Thursday, Sep 03, 2009 at 7:00 PM*

*
Now I'm not a true AFC fans and I do root for some teams - but, this I liken to the NYC Appetizer for the Iggles - this will be entertaining to watch ..... 
*

------------
*And Speaking of Sons crying to a famous NFL DAD....

I hope that Barry Sanders Jr. doesn't end up in Detroit - wherever he goes. He doesn't need that...

Check these  Videos out.
*

-----------

* 49 Days till the Start of the NFL Season *


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Yes I am Nykspree8
> 
> I'll only have one thing to say to the S & D connection for now...*
> ...



Good find on the Sanders video Tony! At least we can agree on one thing between now and Feb.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Good find on the Sanders video Tony! At least we can agree on one thing between now and Feb.



double post


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Good find on the Sanders video Tony! At least we can agree on one thing between now and Feb.




Yes Daddyoh70: I was very impressed with the Sanders Jr. video - he has the genetics from the Dad and I think he'll do well in the NFL.... I would like to see him in a winning team though (wherever that may be) 



LOL I have the feeling that you two will keep me in top "Mental Debating" form as the weeks progress. I don't think you or Spanks should get to comfy... the ladies have been quiet and you don't know what they might be up to and of course the Loyal Fans on the NFC East ... You two better be ready

Better tell Lord Donovan to stay in bed for the rest of the season..... 












*Endorsed with Love by Mama McNabb- she knows best*

*48 Days till the Start of the NFL Season *


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice touch. :bow:


Should be part of yer damn sig!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Nice touch. :bow:
> 
> 
> Should be part of yer damn sig!



LOL - that would be NFL Dims Team Plagerisim - The NFL DIM Commish (trio of NancyGirl- Cold Comfort - Mszwebs) Heck even the (S & D) Connection & all Loyal Giants fan would have my head for sure.

Now Don't get me wrong Spanks - Mama McNabb appears to be a very sweet lady-but, I don't think she'd be happy with Giant Blue....


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2009)

I know not of this "cold comfort" of whom you speak. 


I know where mszwebs is, kneeling at the altar of Aaron Rodgers, which is right next to the one for Brett Favre. 


Nancy is still stuck over in the NFL 2007 Thread again, hoping, praying, waiting for Eli to dump his wife and come and make baby with her. 




<she's gonna kill me> 
<maybe all three of them> 

yikes!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I know not of this "cold comfort" of whom you speak.
> 
> 
> I know where mszwebs is, kneeling at the altar of Aaron Rodgers, which is right next to the one for Brett Favre.
> ...



I don't even think Daddyoh70 could help you out of this mess


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 7, 2009)

SPANKY!!! I'll deal with YOU later.

But for now ...

*Training Camp!!*

View attachment Training 1.jpg


View attachment Training 2.jpg


View attachment Training 3.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

2009 HOF Class


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

*THU, AUG 13 TIME (ET) * 
New England at Philadelphia 7:30 PM 
Washington at Baltimore 7:30 PM 
Arizona at Pittsburgh 8:00 PM ESPN 
Dallas at Oakland 10:00 PM 

*FRI, AUG 14 TIME (ET) TV *
St. Louis at NY Jets 7:00 PM 
Minnesota at Indianapolis 7:30 PM 
Cincinnati at New Orleans 8:00 PM 
Denver at San Francisco 10:00 PM 

*SAT, AUG 15 TIME (ET) TV *
Atlanta at Detroit 4:00 PM NFL 
Chicago at Buffalo 7:00 PM NFL 
Cleveland at Green Bay 8:00 PM 
Tampa Bay at Tennessee 8:00 PM 
Houston at Kansas City 8:00 PM 
Seattle at San Diego 10:00 PM 

*MON, AUG 17 TIME (ET) TV * 
Jacksonville at Miami 7:30 PM 
Carolina at NY Giants 8:00 PM 


*42 Days till the Start of the NFL Season *


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Oh Spanky....

First they say "NO WAY"





Now they say "Okay"





I'm guessing McNabb is really feeling right sick about now.



*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Oh Spanky....
> 
> First they say "NO WAY"
> 
> ...



*LOL - this is a pre season snack - Poor Lord Donovan ... 

 I bet the S& D connection must be doing 1000's of Hindu Squats right now - cursing at the TV and wishing they were Giants Fans  
*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2009)

_*As the wise OWA stated in a previous thread- here's the full explanation*_






*Video Story*

*Vick an Eagle*

*Wonder if Spanks and Daddyoh70 are ripping up the Lord Donovan posters!!!! Will they name their pooches "Vick" *   

*Now the look on the faces of our Eagle faithful when they read this news -priceless*

*Bye Bye "Lord Donovan" Maybe McNabb can be a Backup for the Jets* 


*41 Days till the Start of the NFL Season *


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _*As the wise OWA stated in a previous thread- here's the full explanation*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Backup to the Jets? Hell let him START....that way when the Jets are down with 3 minutes till play, instead of someone else going into a 2 minute drill....Lord McNabb will just stroll to the line of scrimmage giving more than enough time for Bellichick's defense to get ready and await their victims


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, Spankster. My condolences...and I sincerely mean that! I wouldn't wish this guy on any of my friends teams! LOL

You were the first person I thought of when I saw this story on the morning news, and I just had to let you know, I'm holding your team in my prayers right now. 





tonynyc said:


> _*As the wise OWA stated in a previous thread- here's the full explanation*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Aug 14, 2009)

*THE HATERS CAN HATE ALL THEY WANT!!! My BOYS got Vick!!! 

I am even THAT MORE excited for the 2009 season to start. I love DMcN and I really appreciate all he has down for the city and team, regardless of how the fans have treated him over the years. BUT, we have to do what is best for the TEAM. Winning the NFCC and the SB are our only goals. Everything else, especially the silly dog fighting stuff, NO LONGER MATTERS.

PETA and the rest need to get a life and move on; The League, RG, the Eagles, AR, DMcN, TD and Vick are all ready to start fresh.
Vick deserves a second chance to play football and I'm glad he's got it with My EAGLES!!!!!!!!!!

I wonder if Vick will be draftable for our FFL?

P.S. I really, Really, REALLY love this time of the year!!! 
My favorite sport, college football, is on all day Saturday. The my second favorite sport, pro-football, is on all day Sunday and then Monday night. And, I get tossed a Thursday or Friday night college game every now ... BEST TIME OF THE YEAR!!!*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *LOL - this is a pre season snack - Poor Lord Donovan ...
> 
> I bet the S& D connection must be doing 1000's of Hindu Squats right now - cursing at the TV and wishing they were Giants Fans
> *



There are about a millions things I would rather do than see vick sporting EAGLE Green. 1000's of Hindu squats being one of them. But wishing I was a giants fan... not on my list. My loyalty remains with D-Mac. Maybe they can train vick to be a tight end, we seem to need one of them now.  Besides, they could have spent that money on an "average" QB, like that team I pointed out in an earlier post did.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 14, 2009)

ESPN Cutie said:


> *THE HATERS CAN HATE ALL THEY WANT!!! My BOYS got Vick!!!
> 
> I am even THAT MORE excited for the 2009 season to start. I love DMcN and I really appreciate all he has down for the city and team, regardless of how the fans have treated him over the years. BUT, we have to do what is best for the TEAM. Winning the NFCC and the SB are our only goals. Everything else, especially the silly dog fighting stuff, NO LONGER MATTERS.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the dogs he hanged and drowned didn't think it was silly.

Oh yeah...my team signed a mentally deranged sociopath who thinks murdering helpless dogs was funny.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Aug 14, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> I'm pretty sure the dogs he hanged and drowned didn't think it was silly.
> 
> Oh yeah...my team signed a mentally deranged sociopath who thinks murdering helpless dogs was funny.



*Honestly, I couldn't care less about the torture or killing of animals. There are real problems in the world; I don't consider the torture of animals one of them. Animals are not humans and I don't see why people can't see the difference. But, that's JMHO. 

I'm sure people are going to say that they can't see how I can support Vick, how come I am not outraged at animal toture, and so forth. If that's your stance, fine. That's your HO.

As a fan of The League and the Eagles, I am excited for another season and I will continue to support my team. I am an EaglesFF and if they have decided to welcome Vick aboard, so will I.*


----------



## Spanky (Aug 14, 2009)

The non-football fan part of me never thought much of Vick in general. After the felony, well, I lost all respect for the man. What he did was terrible. At the same time, he since served his jail sentence fully and properly, quote "paid his debt to society" and hopefully will continue penance through helping organizations that promote humane animal treatment and protection. Does he deserve a second chance? Yea, I guess he does. With any team. I kind of wish the Eagles hadn't taken him. 

For me? An Eagles fan? I am torn. I love McNabb. He is a great quarterback and he is the OPPOSITE face of all the shitcraptacularjackassedmofos the NFL prancing around as football stars but horrible human beings. Shootings, murder, womanizers, druggies, etc. This guy is a class act. Fuck the whole choking, throwing up, no SB, Rush Limbaugh, etc, shit. Playoff pressure? Ever hear of 4th and 26? I am proud of him representing my team and city. All football fans should look at him as an example of how to do it right. In football. In life. Mucho :bow:

Maybe Vick can learn something from McNabb. What I think Giants and other NFC East fans should fear and maybe the rest of the league is McNabb under center with Vick spread out wide right, Westbrook in the back field and Jackson wide left. Maybe Celek as TE. Toss it to Vick, Vick runs? Passes? Runs in the backfield and hands off to Westbrook? Wildcat offense possibilities are endless. 

Or, McNabb runs the first and second downs, the opposing defense holds the offense to 3rd and 7, a little tired and slow getting back to the line. Defenders get up ready to hold the Eagles and make 'em punt. On trots Vick for third down. Good effin' luck.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Backup to the Jets? Hell let him START....that way when the Jets are down with 3 minutes till play, instead of someone else going into a 2 minute drill....Lord McNabb will just stroll to the line of scrimmage giving more than enough time for Bellichick's defense to get ready and await their victims



_
That would be Deja-Vu for Donovan ... he might puke before the ball is snapped though 
_



daddyoh70 said:


> There are about a millions things I would rather do than see vick sporting EAGLE Green. 1000's of Hindu squats being one of them. But wishing I was a giants fan... not on my list. My loyalty remains with D-Mac. Maybe they can train vick to be a tight end, we seem to need one of them now.  Besides, they could have spent that money on an "average" QB, like that team I pointed out in an earlier post did.




Daddyoh70: here's the rub - all the pressure was on the Eagles prior to acquiring Vick and now... And if Donovan doesn't have a spectacular season - will the fans still support him?....





Spanky said:


> The non-football fan part of me never thought much of Vick in general. After the felony, well, I lost all respect for the man. What he did was terrible. At the same time, he since served his jail sentence fully and properly, quote "paid his debt to society" and hopefully will continue penance through helping organizations that promote humane animal treatment and protection. Does he deserve a second chance? Yea, I guess he does. With any team. I kind of wish the Eagles hadn't taken him.
> 
> For me? An Eagles fan? I am torn. I love McNabb. He is a great quarterback and he is the OPPOSITE face of all the shitcraptacularjackassedmofos the NFL prancing around as football stars but horrible human beings. Shootings, murder, womanizers, druggies, etc. This guy is a class act. Fuck the whole choking, throwing up, no SB, Rush Limbaugh, etc, shit. Playoff pressure? Ever hear of 4th and 26? I am proud of him representing my team and city. All football fans should look at him as an example of how to do it right. In football. In life. Mucho :bow:
> 
> ...




"On trots Vick for third down???" Stay away from the Grog Spankster... 

Yes McNabb is a nice person off the field from what I've read. It will be interesting to see how this team deals with the Media Circus. It's bad enough what the experts predictions are - now you throw this into the mix...








I guess the Vick acquistion must have pissed off T.O. Wonder how much he'll be smiling now ... No one is going to care about his drama... there's bigger news with Vick.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 15, 2009)

ESPN Cutie said:


> *Honestly, I couldn't care less about the torture or killing of animals. There are real problems in the world; I don't consider the torture of animals one of them. Animals are not humans and I don't see why people can't see the difference. But, that's JMHO.
> 
> I'm sure people are going to say that they can't see how I can support Vick, how come I am not outraged at animal toture, and so forth. If that's your stance, fine. That's your HO.
> 
> As a fan of The League and the Eagles, I am excited for another season and I will continue to support my team. I am an EaglesFF and if they have decided to welcome Vick aboard, so will I.*



Then you're a sociopath. It really scares me that you work around kids.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Throws a yellow flag on the field*

Unsportsmanlike Conduct on the Defense.....

ESPN and Loves, take your beef elsewhere. This is the football thread, REAL issues can be discussed elsewhere.

Or at least both of you watch this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D8aAC4jrPM


ok....now on to important matters:

Guess who torched the Eagles the other night....this man






Heeeeeee's baaaaack


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 15, 2009)

Regarding the whole Vick thing, it sickens me that this is getting nonstop press coverage while Donte Stallworth was driving drunk and killed someone and no one is giving that any attention.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, he's not playing this year. The NFL has suspended him, that's the difference. Nothing to argue about, neither one should be playing.



Ninja Glutton said:


> Regarding the whole Vick thing, it sickens me that this is getting nonstop press coverage while Donte Stallworth was driving drunk and killed someone and no one is giving that any attention.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 15, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Well, he's not playing this year. The NFL has suspended him, that's the difference. Nothing to argue about, neither one should be playing.



Should be interesting to see what happens when/if he does return. Wonder if he'll be met with the same protest when that times arrives.... 


*CLEVELAND, Ohio * _Even diehard Browns fans were stunned that wide receiver Donte Stallworth might be able to suit up again after just a month in jail for killing a man with his car while drunk behind the wheel.

"But prosecutors weighed a lot of factors, including the wishes of the victims family, which accepted what was presumably a large payout from Stallworth to head off civil litigation. (Of course, ordinary people dont have the financial wherewithal)"_

This is a story that recently appeared in our papers..
MADD Doesn't Want Stallworth's $$$


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 15, 2009)

All the Iggles fans that are protesting about Vick will all forgive him and be sporting Vick jerseys when he starts doing good. 



ESPN Cutie said:


> *Honestly, I couldn't care less about the torture or killing of animals. There are real problems in the world; I don't consider the torture of animals one of them. Animals are not humans and I don't see why people can't see the difference. But, that's JMHO.
> *


*

:doh:*


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 16, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> All the Iggles fans that are protesting about Vick will all forgive him and be sporting Vick jerseys when he starts doing good.
> 
> 
> 
> :doh:



You know......I once did a loooooong franchise mode on Madden 2004. I eventually stopped around 2027 after I had won like 6 superbowls in a row.

I should point out in this alternate reality, Donovan McNabb was cut by the Eagles after the 2009 season and was Michael Vick's backup on the 2010 Falcons.

In reality it was the other way around, how eerie is that.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 16, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> All the Iggles fans that are protesting about Vick will all forgive him and be sporting Vick jerseys when he starts doing good.
> 
> 
> 
> :doh:



you know sadly this shit happens. And its part of life. As athletes, they are no less then awesome people. But they made the wrong choices in life.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 16, 2009)

That story make me just as sick as the Vick situation. These guys are role models to kids, wether they want to be or not. People who drink and drive or do drugs and drive or torture animals should not be playing a professional sports!



tonynyc said:


> Should be interesting to see what happens when/if he does return. Wonder if he'll be met with the same protest when that times arrives....
> 
> 
> *CLEVELAND, Ohio * _Even diehard Browns fans were stunned that wide receiver Donte Stallworth might be able to suit up again after just a month in jail for killing a man with his car while drunk behind the wheel.
> ...


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaJVgSf2aBI


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2009)

*Hardy Brown -Short Clip *

Hardy Brown

*** Considered one of the Hardest Hitting players in the NFL ***
*** Can you imagine the Mayhem if today's Pros wore the Equipment of the 1950's **** 

Hardy Brown was banned from practice by Coach Buck Shaw to protect the other players, the only player in history to have that distinction.


*Hardy Brown *(May 8, 1924  November 8, 1991) was an American football linebacker in the National Football League, All-America Football Conference, and the American Football League. He played college football at the University of Tulsa and then professionally for the San Francisco 49ers, Washington Redskins, and the Denver Broncos. He was one of only two men who played in the All-America Football Conference, the National Football League, and the American Football League


----------



## furious styles (Aug 17, 2009)

our mighty head coach tom cable has proven the old adage true once again; when your team sucks and life is hard just start punching your assistants in the face. that's really going to help.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay. Here it is..... Mr. Zwebs signs with Vikings. 

mszwebs? Honey? Sweetums? Are you out there? Time to repack the Favre #4 green and cheese colored panties waaaaaaaaay back in the drawer. Da horns are coming out. 

re: the signing
$12 million? I mean really? E-F-ING stooopid. They could have gotten Vick for minimum plus 2 Our Fathers and at least 2 Hail Marys (sorry for the Catholic Penance joke). 



So.......Yer the Vikings. You have a very good team. Best running back in football (arguably). You need a QB to take it to the next level. Favre? $12 million? Or Vick for $0.27, but a looooooong tail. Or Sage Rosenfels. Who looked mighty good last week. Duhhhhhhh. 


The Cleveland "first touchdown" watch is now officially open. Could be awhile. Any takers? I mean the Indians are scoring more than the Brownies right now. Ugh. 



And the G-duds still suck horsey hooves.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Hardy Brown -Short Clip *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i60L-i7pa60
> 
> ...



**** corrected the link to the Hardy Brown Clip ****

Hardy Brown




Spanky said:


> Okay. Here it is..... Mr. Zwebs signs with Vikings.
> 
> mszwebs? Honey? Sweetums? Are you out there? Time to repack the Favre #4 green and cheese colored panties waaaaaaaaay back in the drawer. Da horns are coming out.
> 
> ...



*
Spanky you and Daddyoh70 put the Grog down - I will have my answer to you two jokesters later...

Heard that Lord Donovan is crying for Plaxico now... who can blame him 

So Spanks- when do you dump the Iggles for the Vikes?....

*


----------



## Spanky (Aug 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> So Spanks- when do you dump the Iggles for the Vikes?....





I will drop them in the year 20-oh-neverrrrrrrrr. :bow:

I will take my two Superbowl losses over four Superbowl losses any day. 


And where the freep is Nancy? She's been gone longer than the Jints playoff run last season, which was........well.....not really that long.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I will drop them in the year 20-oh-neverrrrrrrrr. :bow:
> 
> I will take my two Superbowl losses over four Superbowl losses any day.
> 
> ...



*Careful Spanks - Nancy may lay the smackdown on you & don't forget the lovely OWA..
I like the fact that you feel warmth in SB losses - some organizations are Champions and others are just well... 

I predict you'll drop the Iggles adter 2010 - that's when Lord Donovan McNibbits is sent packing 

*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 18, 2009)

furious styles said:


> our mighty head coach tom cable has proven the old adage true once again; when your team sucks and life is hard just start punching your assistants in the face. that's really going to help.








*Buddy Ryan - Master of Da Punch*

Sports Highlights 1979-1999

Buddy Ryan had the best smackdown ever....
(4:24) of this clip - now that's a Punch ... Note the Coordinator getting out of the way- Ex Football Great Bob Young (brother of Powerlifting Champion Doug Young). Buddy ain't no fool he knows who to lay the smackdown on  



Buddy Ryan at National Football Game


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Aug 18, 2009)

furious styles said:


> our mighty head coach tom cable has proven the old adage true once again; when your team sucks and life is hard just start punching your assistants in the face. that's really going to help.



*What's even better is that according to Mort (ESPN), a Raider's inside/scout is saying that Cable got mad at a comment Hanson (the assistant) made; so he "flipped" Hanson's chair and this caused Hanson to break his jaw on a file cabinet. 

I guess that excuse is supposed to make it better - according to Ol' Al, its not assault this way. Cable just caused an accident.

Maybe Ol' Al and Cable realize this is the only way to keep the Raidaz relevant.*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 19, 2009)

ESPN Cutie said:


> *What's even better is that according to Mort (ESPN), a Raider's inside/scout is saying that Cable got mad at a comment Hanson (the assistant) made; so he "flipped" Hanson's chair and this caused Hanson to break his jaw on a file cabinet.
> 
> I guess that excuse is supposed to make it better - according to Ol' Al, its not assault this way. Cable just caused an accident.
> 
> Maybe Ol' Al and Cable realize this is the only way to keep the Raidaz relevant.*



Cable knows better than to mess with this guy







* 36 Days till the Start of the NFL Season *


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 19, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Cable knows better than to mess with this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After I stop laughing I'll counter with a pic of Bellichick or somethin, but for now I'm on the floor rolling....


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 19, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> After I stop laughing I'll counter with a pic of Bellichick or somethin, but for now I'm on the floor rolling....



*The Ryan Brothers- I could see them in the WWE *







*Rex Ryan*








*Rob Ryan*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 19, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> *ok....now on to important matters*:
> 
> Guess who torched the Eagles the other night....this man
> 
> ...



Twas a shame the Amazing Brady's return to football was soooooo over shadowed by the Eagles signing Michael Vick. I think *one* of the announcers mentioned that Tom hadn't played in a while.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 19, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Twas a shame the Amazing Brady's return to football was soooooo over shadowed by the Eagles signing Michael Vick. I think *one* of the announcers mentioned that Tom hadn't played in a while.




Well Daddyoh70:

Vick's signing overshadowed most of the pre-season news to date....

Eli Manning's Contract 
Tom Brady's return
Brett Farve's return
T.O. in Buffalo 
Tom Cable Smackdown
Where Will Plaxico wind up???
Stallworth legal mess
to name a few....

I guess by collecting the Controversial figures in the NFL - we can consider the Iggles to be the Raiders East (minus the glorious SB History)...

This team will have distractions to boot ( Players and Coach) and even the most loyal Iggles fan has to wonder... What happens to Lord Donovan or Vick next season????


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 20, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Well Daddyoh70:
> 
> Vick's signing overshadowed most of the pre-season news to date....
> 
> ...



Well, I guess this answers one of your questions..
Plaxico Sentenced

And hell, it wouldn't be an Iggles season without distractions


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 20, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Well, I guess this answers one of your questions..
> Plaxico Sentenced
> 
> And hell, it wouldn't be an Iggles season without distractions



*
Darn Shame - well according to the News Report - the NFL Commish was set to suspend him for this season anyway... Also given the tough stance of thr Manhattan DA - this was the best option....

Is the  S & D connection chomping at the bit for Plaxico. You know you are ....

And will you still cheer Lord Donovan when he becomes a Bench warmer for one of the other NFC EAST Teams in 2010... :happy:


Plaxico news is still a minor blip in the scheme of things- you Iggles Fans have to deal with Peta.
Better up those Daily reps to 1500 Hindu Squats



35 Days till the Start of the NFL Season 




*


----------



## Spanky (Aug 20, 2009)

Tony, 

As for the Jints, until the next game, this is all I can remember.......


.....and the pictures that it generated, oh the pictures......:wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 20, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Tony,
> 
> As for the Jints, until the next game, this is all I can remember.......
> 
> ...



*HI Spanks: (Daddyoh70) and other Iggles Supporters... LOL cute photo ( you are the jokester- and between you and your Iggles buddies attempt to keep the Giants faithful on our toes).

Hope Lord Donovan is enjoying the preseason tour at the Colts - if he's nice maybe Big Brother Manning will let him look at the Colts Trophy case ... :happy:

I thought these would have more fonder memories "Cardinal Rules"* 



















*And for the Iggles viewing pleasure*






*Lincoln Bankruptcy Field*

*Where the heck are the Championship Flags?* 

*Wait there aren't any -kindly pick up your "Proceed to Jail Card" on the way out*


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 21, 2009)

after the Browns very sad shut out agianst the Packers, I am alittle nervous about their season!!! I am hoping for the best


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 21, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> after the Browns very sad shut out agianst the Packers, I am alittle nervous about their season!!! I am hoping for the best



*Barb: Sometimes you can or can't read too much into pre-season. You could have a team go 4-0 in preseason and have a horrible year or good year.

This is the latest projection on the Browns...
*

*Cleveland Browns 2009 NFL Projection: *
Last season Cleveland didn't come anywhere close to meeting expectations following a breakout 2007 campaign. Their offense went into a funk. Overall the Browns scored 118 fewer points that they surrendered on the season. In a division with defenses like Pittsburgh's and Baltimore's that simply won't cut it. And as a result, Romeo Crennel was fired. 

In 2009, Cleveland turns to Eric Mangini as their new head coach. Will they turn to Brady Quinn as their new starting quarterback? That remains to be seen. There's no question Derek Anderson had a lot of success two seasons ago. Perhaps he can get his groove back. 

Cleveland is strong on the left side of their offensive line with left guard Eric Steinbach and left tackle Joe Thomas. However, they look to rely on rookie Alex Mack at center. And the right side needs to play much better. Hopefully the addition of Floyd Womack will help. 

I actually thought Jamal Lewis looked quick at times last season. But he had nowhere to run, no thanks in part to a very tough schedule, and a woeful passing game. 

Perhaps their running game will improve this season now that Kellen Winslow is no longer with the team, as Cleveland looks to suit up tight ends they can actually block. Everyone remembers how Cleveland dominated the New York Giants on Monday night football last season with Winslow on the bench! 

If the running game perks up perhaps Braylon Edwards will get his groove back too. 

Cleveland is very solid on the defensive line led by Shaun Rodgers. But at linebacker, a lot is left to be desired, as well as in the secondary. Hopefully, defensive coordinator Rob Ryan can mask deficiencies with a system that takes more risks. 

*Schedule Analysis:*
Cleveland's 2009 schedule shows what on paper looks to be 7 fairly difficult games... In order to make the postseason, the Browns will have to mop up against their lesser to neutral competition, and win at least 2 of the following difficult matchups. 


*Minnesota - Week 1 *

@Baltimore - Week 3 

@Pittsburgh - Week 6 

@Chicago - Week 8 

Baltimore - Week 10 

San Diego - Week 13 

Pittsburgh - Week 14 

*Record Projection:*
Regardless of who wins the starting quarterback job, we think Cleveland's offense will improve year over year thanks to what should be improved blocking up front. So the key will be if the Browns' defense can play better. 

A slight improvement over last season's 4 wins seems likely. But we're not going crazy. *Overall we project a (5-11) outlook for the Browns in 2009.*

*Source: *

*FootBallLocks-2009 NFL Predictions*


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Barb: Sometimes you can or can't read too much into pre-season. You could have a team go 4-0 in preseason and have a horrible year or good year.
> 
> This is the latest projection on the Browns...
> *
> ...



Thanks Babe, Yes, I read that and I am hoping for something more like 11-5 :doh:


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 22, 2009)

Heading to the Seahawks and Broncos game! Let's hope for a win by the HAWKS


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 23, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Heading to the Seahawks and Broncos game! Let's hope for a win by the HAWKS




Judging by this video from the simpsons, I take it the Broncos aren't exactly a top class team!!!!!!!!!!! Lookin cute by the way muffin 

http://broncos.fandome.com/video/75116/Broncos-on-The-Simpsons/


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 23, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Heading to the Seahawks and Broncos game! Let's hope for a win by the HAWKS



my co-worker is a Seahawks fan...he's pleased to see the support lol


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 23, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Heading to the Seahawks and Broncos game! Let's hope for a win by the HAWKS



i was about to :doh: you, it looked like a Eagles shirt for a split second, but living in South Jersey that's all I'm hearing about now a days after the Vick signing so it makes sense that's what I'm seeing


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 23, 2009)

We won 27-13...GO HAWKS 2-0! Good start to the season 

Always gotta support my Seahawks, and I would never ever support a team with Vick on it!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 23, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> i was about to :doh: you, it looked like a Eagles shirt for a split second, but living in South Jersey that's all I'm hearing about now a days after the Vick signing so it makes sense that's what I'm seeing



*Nykspree8:
Dynomite-Gurl way too gorgeous :wubu: to be an Iggles Fan - In fact we have other Gorgeous BBW in this thread that loyal supporters of teams other than the Iggles  *

*
So here's my question to the S&D Connection- where are the loyal BBW of DIMS that are Football Loving Iggles Supporters....
*

======================

*Here's a Sample of our lovely Iggles Fan Below*







*I bet he caused Lord Donovan to throw many duds & TO to drop many passes*  :happy:


*32 Days till the Start of the NFL Season *


----------



## Spanky (Aug 24, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Nykspree8:
> Dynomite-Gurl way too gorgeous :wubu: to be an Iggles Fan - In fact we have other Gorgeous BBW in this thread that loyal supporters of teams other than the Iggles  *
> 
> *
> ...



Hey, HEY, HEEEEEEYYYYYYYY! Don't go dissin' da lady Iggles fans. I mean he, uh, SHE is a cute one. Prolly kick yo ass to the curb after the game, drink yer beer and urinate on yer forehead. 

And that is after a game where they BEAT the Giants. Imagine when they lose. 

Dynomite Gurl is a bird fan, green color, 70s logo, no Superbowls, coastline city. Yeah, sounds familiar. And if they lady fans there all look like her, Tony and I have to make a road trip.


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 24, 2009)

*Spanky:* Well we stick with the logo because we like tradition, and we all know who should have won that Superbowl. Plus we have the loudest fans and the best looking female fans in the NFL


----------



## Spanky (Aug 24, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> *Spanky:* Well we stick with the logo because we like tradition, and we all know who should have won that Superbowl. Plus we have the loudest fans and the best looking female fans in the NFL



Well, you are the only Seahawks fan here, so make a nice nest on the thread and plan on trying to crap on anyone's head when they walk by. That is how I roll. Seems to work well. 

NFL Birdies (a sorry record)

Cardinals 0 - 1
Eagles 0 - 2
Falcons 0 - 1
Seahawks 0 - 1
Ravens 1 - 0

BIRDS: 1 - 6

The Ravens were the old Cleveland Browns. Birds they are, but really, the logo hadn't dried on the helmets. 

The Eagles were the first bird team to make it to the SB in 1980/81 season. The Cardinals were the last (2008/09). But more recently, from the Ravens, Falcons, Eagles, Seahawks and Cardinals last year, birds have been visiting many Superbowls.......and losing. 

Last year in the NFC Championship, it was Bird v. Bird for the first time. AND, if the Ravens had won, it would have been Bird v. Bird in the SB for the first time. Probably would have ended in a tie. 

The time has arrived for Birds. Birds will come to dominate in the NFL and we will again rise from the ashes to regain our.........sorry, got carried away.


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Well, you are the only Seahawks fan here, so make a nice nest on the thread and plan on trying to crap on anyone's head when they walk by. That is how I roll. Seems to work well.
> 
> NFL Birdies (a sorry record)
> 
> ...



I am proud to represent the 12th woMAN for the Hawks! We have signed some damn good players in the off season,,,Aaron Curry, and TJ Houshmandzadeh. And if we can keep our players healthy, I think we have a good chance this year. The only real change we need to make is putting Seneca as our first string QB, and get Hasselbeck outta there.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 24, 2009)

Dyno-gurl! 

Just in case you do not know, I root for the dog fighting team(not good ), the snow ball throwing at Santa Claus team, the Giants bouncing out of the playoffs team, the meen green Cowboys ass kickin macheen. 

E-A-G-L-E-S, Eagles!

Yup, boids, doity steenkin rottin boids. 

Birds of a feather we are not, but birds fans? Yes we are. :bow:








oh, and did I tell you that the Phillies are the reigning World Series Champs?? lol. ugh. <facepalm>


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Dyno-gurl!
> 
> Just in case you do not know, I root for the dog fighting team(not good ), the snow ball throwing at Santa Claus team, the Giants bouncing out of the playoffs team, the meen green Cowboys ass kickin macheen.
> 
> ...



*
Well Spanks - that's how the Football bounces - as far as the NFC East- some teams have Championship Memories :happy: - others can only have just the "memory"..... :doh:

Yes- Seattle road trip is in order :happy:

How will the Iggles handle the upcoming NY Appetizer named THE JETS 
 

*


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 24, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Plus we have the loudest fans and the best looking female fans in the NFL



HOLLER...

Thems fightin words in this here thread


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 24, 2009)

haha. I'm only speaking the truth 

I would say since your from Wisconsin, you're a Green Bay fan?


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 24, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> haha. I'm only speaking the truth
> 
> I would say since your from Wisconsin, you're a Green Bay fan?



Truth is a rather subjective thing in the NFL Thread... ask the boys...sometimes the delusions flow freely, but everyone believes their own shit that they talk haha.

And yes. I am a Green Bay fan.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2009)

*I'm just going to take a time out ,sit back and enjoy the upcoming slugfest- nothing is sexier than NFL Loving BBW Debating Football *
:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Aug 24, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Truth is a rather subjective thing in the NFL Thread... ask the boys...sometimes the delusions flow freely, but everyone believes their own shit that they talk haha.
> 
> And yes. I am a Green Bay fan.



^^^^^^^^^
Still facing west 4 times a day to pray to the great and mighty Favre.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 24, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *I'm just going to take a time out ,sit back and enjoy the upcoming slugfest- nothing is sexier than NFL Loving BBW Debating Football *
> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



No, NFL Loving BBW dressed in YOUR favorite team's too tight jersey. 

Yum. :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> No, NFL Loving BBW dressed in YOUR favorite team's too tight jersey.
> 
> Yum. :wubu:



I don't see a chick in an Eagles jersey anywhere around here.

At least Tony has hope...


----------



## Spanky (Aug 24, 2009)

For Tony. Enjoy. Oh, and this comes from the NY Times. I know you know the first two......


Eagles - Giants Rivalry Top 10 Plays


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 24, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I don't see a chick in an Eagles jersey anywhere around here.
> 
> At least Tony has hope...




Ha, I think the girls supporting the Eagles will be far a few between.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 24, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I don't see a chick in an Eagles jersey anywhere around here.
> 
> At least Tony has hope...



How to get a "chick" which is a small bird, into an Eagles jersey. 

1. Make bet on Giants-Eagles with Nancy.

2. Get bored 4 - 12 Packers fan and 4 -12 Browns fan, both of the lady persuasion, to "help" with taking "sure thing" bet. 

3. After winning bet, send Medium or Large Eagles Jersey to volunteer loser bet payers. 

4. Sit back, pass Go, collect photos.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> How to get a "chick" which is a small bird, into an Eagles jersey.
> 
> 1. Make bet on Giants-Eagles with Nancy.
> 
> ...



Spankles, 

I told you like.. 2 years ago that all you had to do was send the Jersey and I would take a few pics in it.

YOUR TIME HAS COME AND GONE. 

Now you have to beg. 

Come have coffee!!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I don't see a chick in an Eagles jersey anywhere around here.
> 
> At least Tony has hope...



Yes- we can't have our lovely BBW of THE DIMS NFL THREAD in any Iggles outfit - and I did show Spanks the picture of that lovely Iggles fan in 
Post# 581


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Still facing west 4 times a day to pray to the great and mighty Favre.



*Spanks- you and Daddyoh70 will have lots of praying and Hindu Squats to greet ya for the upcoming seasons

1. The Firing of Lord Donovan and Dandy Andy (yes those Iggles will fail this year) - one way or the other

2. PETA 

3. Praying for Farve - abandoning the Iggles    

*




Spanky said:


> How to get a "chick" which is a small bird, into an Eagles jersey.
> 
> 1. Make bet on Giants-Eagles with Nancy.
> 
> ...



*
I will give you my betting terms shortly.... 
*


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 24, 2009)

i'm sorry ... i've been in a drunken stupor ever since the Cleveland Browns decided to score an offensive touchdown again last Saturday... 

BUT HERE I AM, STANDING DECENTLY STRONG ENOUGH TO STAND ON MONDAY NIGHT. 

and did someone seriously say best looking female fans in the NFL? were they from cleveland?

... no? 

... they weren't?

ERRONEOUS.



... carry on.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 24, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> i'm sorry ... i've been in a drunken stupor ever since the Cleveland Browns decided to score an offensive touchdown again last Saturday...
> 
> BUT HERE I AM, STANDING DECENTLY STRONG ENOUGH TO STAND ON MONDAY NIGHT.
> 
> ...



And THERE is the arrival Nancy and I were awaiting.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 24, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> And THERE is the arrival Nancy and I were awaiting.



i'm a little slow these days, i must admit. i'm still waiting to heal from the epic disappointment known as the 2008 season. the wounds still feel fresh for some reason.

but there's no way i'm going to let such a false statement slide like that. it's just not in my willpower to move along after reading something so full of error. i mean, barb over there shouting from the rooftops that Cleveland's superbowl bound, go forth and conquer - that's cool. but i ain't gon' take too kindly to anyone trying to steal the best looking female fans in the nfl title while they haven't even taken a seat in the thread yet.

take off your coat. stay awhile. take some pictures half-naked and THEN, maybe, we'll talk.

but only 'til then, rookie.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 25, 2009)

Cleveland Browns

SUPERBOWL XLIV CHAMPIONS!



There, now yer Brownies are all cursed and shite. 


Spanky runs off to pack some more snowballs. The Giants are coming to Minnesota. I can get some Iggles bile out of my system up here.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 25, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Cleveland Browns
> 
> SUPERBOWL XLIV CHAMPIONS!
> 
> ...



*Hey Spanks:

1960*

*31 Days till the Start of the NFL Season *


----------



## TotallyReal (Aug 25, 2009)

Steelers gonna win another Super Bowl.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *31 Days till the Start of the NFL Season *



Tony, dude. :bow:

Today is August 24th. The first and earliest game of the NFL 2009 season is Tennessee at Shittsburgh on Thursday, Sept. 10 at Ketchup Stain Field. 

So, using simple math........7 days in August PLUS 10 days in September = *17*. 





But then you think the Eagles haven't won a championship in 50 years.....


it's 49 years, Numb-nuts. 



--------------------
And if you can count to two, that is the current losing streak the Giants have going at home versus the Birdies. 

They were 7-2 at home. The two losses were to whom??? Yeah, the Meadowlands has been annexed to North Philly.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 25, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> i'm a little slow these days, i must admit. i'm still waiting to heal from the epic disappointment known as the 2008 season. the wounds still feel fresh for some reason.
> 
> but there's no way i'm going to let such a false statement slide like that. it's just not in my willpower to move along after reading something so full of error. *i mean, barb over there shouting from the rooftops that Cleveland's superbowl bound, go forth and conquer - that's cool. but i ain't gon' take too kindly to anyone trying to steal the best looking female fans in the nfl title while they haven't even taken a seat in the thread yet*.
> 
> ...



No fair, I didnt say shit LMAO


----------



## Spanky (Aug 25, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> *take off your coat. stay awhile. take some pictures half-naked and THEN, maybe, we'll talk.*



Tony and I don't agree on a lot. 

But on this statement, there is NOTHING but agreement. 

Listen to her ladies. She speaks the cold hard snow packed wind whipping down the lane damn theres ice in my light beer and the straw is all blocked from being frozed up TROOF.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 25, 2009)

Spanky said:


> But then you think the Eagles haven't won a championship in 50 years.....
> 
> 
> it's 49 years, Numb-nuts.
> ...



*
49.. 50 heck ...they don't win this year - the streak will live on :bow:

I hope you have your aspirin ready between Farve and the Iggles - you'll be in for plenty sleepless nights *


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 25, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Tony and I don't agree on a lot.
> 
> But on this statement, there is NOTHING but agreement.
> 
> Listen to her ladies. She speaks the cold hard snow packed wind whipping down the lane damn theres ice in my light beer and the straw is all blocked from being frozed up TROOF.



*Yep - that was an awesome picture .. we'll have to come up with some Betting terms Spanks.... *


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 25, 2009)

I want to be respected and known for my knowledge of subjects like football, not due to sleazy half-naked pictures. I dont have any problems getting compliments FULLY clothed in HAWKS gear. 


Come join us at Quest Field, then you will see some good looking REAL female NFL fans.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 25, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> I want to be respected and known for my knowledge of subjects like football, not due to sleazy half-naked pictures. I dont have any problems getting compliments FULLY clothed in HAWKS gear.
> 
> 
> Come join us at Quest Field, then you will see some good looking REAL female NFL fans.



Yeah, Dyno-gurlie, the other Packers, Browns and Giants gurly fans used to say the same things......

Then smack talk ensues, riled feathers, dander is raised and the betting is on. And we don't bet for money. It is sleazy half naked pictures.....

NO WAIT. Really it isn't. It may be simple pictorial respect shown the other team. It may be agreed to be taken fully clothed, or taken in swimsuits in the cold weather. In any case, they are not sleazy. :wubu:

I mean the can of light beer with the umbrella in it may be a leetle beet white trailer trashy, but heck, it is Cleveland. Every country should have a Cleveland to joke about...... 

In Russia, they have a special city that people joke about and laugh at......

























......it is also Cleveland.* 









* nod to Yakoff Smirnoff.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 25, 2009)

I hope the Eagles do take the responsibility to raise awareness and fund to support the proper organizations trying to combat dog fighting and other abuses to animals. 

It is the effing least they can do. Maybe they are trying. 

From espn.com......
--------------------------
PHILADELPHIA -- Animal rights groups and the Philadelphia Eagles are looking at ways they can join forces to combat dogfighting.

The team drew criticism after hiring convicted dogfighting ringleader Michael Vick. He wasn't in attendance at Monday's meeting.

Tom Hickey, chairman and founder of DogPAC, said he believes the upshot of the meeting was that the Eagles have a responsibility to battle dogfighting because they have employed Vick.

According to the Philadelphia Inquirer, Hickey spearheaded a petition last week demanding the Eagles match Vick's salary in donations to local dog shelters and other organizations that protect dogs.

"I was skeptical going in" to the meeting, Hickey said. "I thought they would have a plan in place to give a second chance to Michael Vick. I was concerned this meeting was just going to be telling us why they're doing it.

"I'm leaving with a good feeling they will focus on the local problem."

Eagles spokeswoman Pamela Browner-Crawley called the conversation a tough but constructive beginning.

Browner-Crawley said the team has an obligation to the community and work with kids particularly, to discourage them from engaging in dog fighting or any animal abuse. A second meeting may be scheduled.

Although the Eagles have yet to make an announcement, Vick is expected to debut in their preseason game Thursday at home against Jacksonville.

Information from The Associated Press was used in this report.
----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 25, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> I want to be respected and known for my knowledge of subjects like football, not due to sleazy half-naked pictures. I dont have any problems getting compliments FULLY clothed in HAWKS gear.
> 
> 
> Come join us at Quest Field, then you will see some good looking REAL female NFL fans.



"Tee hee I'm kidding" smiley or not...

One doesn't get respect in this thread unless it is earned.

And it CERTAINLY isn't earned by shit talking the women who are already established here. You're right. You do look totally cute in your little jersey and your face paint.

I was painting my face green and gold before you were born. American flag style, Big ole sequined G, right over my eye. Fully clothed.

I do not suggest questioning my knowledge of football, or Cold Comfort's knowledge of football because we chose to (or choose to) honor a bet and post "sleazy half-naked" pictures. Also, you might want to keep implications that those of us who DO choose to do things such as this are not "Real" football fans, to yourself.


True Fax.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 25, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> "Tee hee I'm kidding" smiley or not...
> 
> One doesn't get respect in this thread unless it is earned.
> 
> ...



i was wondering when she was going to get it hehehehehe


----------



## Spanky (Aug 25, 2009)

Geez. 

Tough crowd. 

<puts on leather jacket and ties up bandanna>

I guess I will have to pack up my Eagles colored tutu Nancy bought and sent to me just in case the Eagles lose to the Giants. Someday. I guess it does look a bit sleazy. Maybe trampy. Trollopy? Nah, just plain trashy. I would look better than Tony's sexy Iggles fan on post 581. 

I mean I am NOT shaving my legs for those pics. Tutu be damned.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 25, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i was wondering when she was going to get it hehehehehe




Oh Barb. Its not a scolding as though she were a naughty child: lol 

Just a statement of facts. GRANTED, CC could have come in and done it with much more flair- and as I enjoy a good read, hopefully she does. 

The fact remains that my being a * real * football fan has nothing to do with my willingness to appear half naked on the internet and I very much resent the implication. 

I'm sure we can all play nice and get along.

Probably.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 25, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Oh Barb. Its not a scolding as though she were a naughty child: lol
> 
> Just a statement of facts. GRANTED, CC could have come in and done it with much more flair- and as I enjoy a good read, hopefully she does.
> 
> ...


I know, it still nice to see someone else get it besides me


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcoming and kind words. I won't be participating in any betting, the only person who gets those pics is my boyfriend.

I thought this thread was suppose to be talking NFL and the teams, not attacking people. so settle down ladies...don't get your feathers ruffled!


----------



## Spanky (Aug 25, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Thanks for the warm welcoming and kind words. I won't be participating in any betting, the only person who gets those pics is my boyfriend.
> 
> I thought this thread was suppose to be talking NFL and the teams, not attacking people. so settle down ladies...don't get your feathers ruffled!





Don't worry about the ladies. They will get used to you, as you will get used to them. 

Betting is NOT at all what this thread is about. Betting has ensued with stronger rivalries, fun bets. Pics are a way of making fun, harmless stuff and enjoyment for all. You can share our posted pics with your boyfriend if you want. 

Just talk some trash, be self deprecating (unless you are an Eagles or Brownies fan since it is almost a prerequisite), laugh along and you'll like it. 

One of our good gurls of the NFL Thread is Nancy. She is a Giants fan and is always trying to rope me in on a Jints-Iggles bet (twice a year). But she has bouts of football depression with her Giants and heads over the the NFL 2007 Thread and sits there reliving the Giants run to the SB waaaaaaaaaay back then. 

She hasn't been heard from in weeks and I am getting concerned. We may have to send in a few Jints fans to coax her out with pictures of Eli Manning or something. Otherwise, they will resort to Plaxico going in with guns a blazing. Well, pop guns, noise makers. I mean it is Plaxico.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 25, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Don't worry about the ladies. They will get used to you, as you will get used to them.
> 
> Betting is NOT at all what this thread is about. Betting has ensued with stronger rivalries, fun bets. Pics are a way of making fun, harmless stuff and enjoyment for all. You can share our posted pics with your boyfriend if you want.
> 
> ...



*
I'm sure our Nancy will make a glorious appearence. Now Spanks- don't make light of us Gints reliving SB moments... Now the 2004 SB tapes are giving you plenty of happy moments :happy:

All kidding aside- I hope that Vick overcomes this hurdle. Not many players get this 2d chance...

Now u know those Iggles- "AKA Raiders East" are drooling for Plaxico- I bet Mama McNabb is bringing him some Chicken Soup (minus Dandy Andy's Pickle Juice)  
*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> 
> Now u know those Iggles- "AKA Raiders East" are drooling for Plaxico- I bet Mama McNabb is bringing him some Chicken Soup (minus Dandy Andy's Pickle Juice)
> *



Plaxi-who? I think we got all we need... This just in... I'm seeing a lot of "GREEN" in these picks. Hmmmm, what's that say about the rest of the NFC East?
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/242182-preseason-edition-all-nfc-east-team-offense?ref=lead


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 25, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Plaxi-who? I think we got all we need... This just in... I'm seeing a lot of "GREEN" in these picks. Hmmmm, what's that say about the rest of the NFC East?
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/242182-preseason-edition-all-nfc-east-team-offense?ref=lead



Interesting article on Bleacher Report - I will say this about both McNabb and Romo - all eyes (the media/critics) etc. will be on them this season and if they produce... McNabb is a Boderline HOF and that all depends on who he is up against when that voting time comes. 

As far as the NFC East - the preseason prediction at this point... 

1. NY Giants
2. Philadelphia Eagles
3.Washington Redskins
4. Dallas Cowboys

Depending what happens in Washington (haven't really followed them) and Dallas ( departure of distractions TO and Romo's girlfriend)this should be a very competitive Division. 

*Source*

NFC East 2009 Predictions  

*
The Green you will be seeing - why that is the NY Appetizer to be served next week when the Iggles meet The Jets 
*

===============


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 25, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Thanks for the warm welcoming and kind words. I won't be participating in any betting, the only person who gets those pics is my boyfriend.
> 
> I thought this thread was suppose to be talking NFL and the teams, not attacking people. so settle down ladies...don't get your feathers ruffled!



You're welcome. 

I am completely unruffled. And, I was not attacking you... only the words that you chose to use. While CC said 'take some pictures half naked, then we'll talk', she basically meant that perhaps walking into the classroom full of hot chicks and announcing you're the hottest one really wasn't the best way to make friends on the first day of school.

^^This, however, I could have lived with.^^

THEN, you implied that we were not real football fans because we posted "sleazy half-naked" pics on the internet/in this thread. And also implied that we had issues getting compliments clothed. Um, Ow? Like, Seriously. Ow.

I am not attacking you, Dyno. I don't know you. But I do know what you said.

Think of it however you want. This thread IS certainly about NFL Football. It just also happens to have all the locker-room, ass slapping (stick to your side of the locker room gentlemen!!) and shit talking that comes along with it. Think of it as...hazing lol. Paddling in so to speak 

Dyno, I look forward to your contributions in the thread.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, Daddyoh! 

I love this part. 100% true. 

-----------------------------
Quarterback

Starter: Donovan McNabb (Second: Tony Romo)

For me, and really mostly anyone *besides delusional Giants fans*, Donovan McNabb and Tony Romo are the obvious choices here. McNabb gets the nod for obvious reasons, among them the fact that he has won in the playoffs and has taken his team to the biggest stage that the NFL has to offer, only to fall three points short of the ultimate prize.

McNabb is borderline Hall of Fame quarterback, with a Super Bowl ring (or lack thereof) being the only thing that will keep him out of Canton. By the time his career is over, he will join only three other quarterbacks to pass for over 30,000 yards, and rush for over 5,000. The other three are Steve Young, Fran Tarkenton, and the late Steve McNair.

Two of those quarterbacks (Young and Tarkenton) are in the Hall of Fame, and McNair could be enshrined one day. Young is the only one of the three to have a Super Bowl ring.

Romo has the skills, but needs to start winning games for his team, rather than throwing them away. Eli Manning has proved he's capable, but is not a standout in terms of production or overall talent.

Jason Campbell is still progressing and while I believe he has more upside than Manning or even Romo, he must show it before being considered.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 26, 2009)

TONY!

'splain this one to me....

"The Giants anointed as the top team in the NFC last season ran into the magical season of the Arizona Cardinals to find themselves one step short of the Super Bowl."

If I am correct, and PLEASE correct me if I am wrong.......the anointed arrogant ones ran into the Eagles TWICE in the last few weeks of the season. At home. In front of their fans. Two ass kickings. Wasn't even close either time. 


Cardinals magical season? Larry Fitz doesn't go all ape-shit in the backfield in the fourth quarter, we're in the Superbowl introducing Big Ben to the turf over and over and over again. 

/delusion



I like your list. I will take second (though I don't agree), wildcard and still head up to way north Philly Stadium (that mosquito infested swamp called the Meadowlands) to hand the Jints another spanky-ing in Joisey for the playoffs.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 26, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> <snipped> blah blah blah <snipped>



Oh, shut up and post some sleazy half naked pics wiping yer azz on an old Favre jersey.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Thanks, Daddyoh!
> 
> I love this part. 100% true.
> 
> ...



*
Spanks - we shall see where Eli ranks in 5 years. Winning one SB is pretty good - Winning a second one golden...Time will tell

The clock is ticking the season on both Romo and McNabb for different reasons. 

Hey I thought you Iggles fans had the market on delusional.... 
*


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh, shut up and post some sleazy half naked pics wiping yer azz on an old Favre jersey.



Dude. You're gross.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> TONY!
> 
> 'splain this one to me....
> 
> ...



*I kinda like history repeating itself- for every year that you have an Iggles success - there is the downfall the next* :happy:

*December 27, 1981: the Giants defeated the defending NFC Champion Philadelphia Eagles 27-21 in the NFC wild card game.* 

*Source:*

*NY Giants History*


----------



## Spanky (Aug 26, 2009)

Tony,

Check this out. Looky at the team far and away ahead of the rest of the NFC. 100 wins this decade is stratified air. Consistent success. Year after year.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 26, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Dude. You're gross.



Gross? Maybe.

Creepy? No.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Gross? Maybe.
> 
> Creepy? No.



Did I SAY creepy???

NO. I SAID GROSS lol.

:kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Aug 26, 2009)

So what is the plan for GB v. Cleveland? 

You gonna go there? Pics of you two in the stands, hugging, taking pics laughing....

Second quarter, quiet, sitting next to each other, Coldy starting to grumble as Rodgers throws for his second touchdown. 

Third Quarter, Coldy snaps her fingers at a couple of "friends" who pour a beer over Zwebby as the Packers kick a FG to go up 24 - 3. Zwebby keeps singing "I don't wanna work, I just wanna bang on my drum all day" 

Fourth Quarter, Coldy is all sloppy and hugging Zwebby, laughing and crying having downed three 24 oz beers in the third quarter before the sales cut off. Zwebby is having flashbacks to a couple of bad dates years ago. 

Final Score: GB 34: Cleveland.....uh......Cleveland??? 9. 


Brings a tear to my eye just thinking about it.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Tony,
> 
> Check this out. Looky at the team far and away ahead of the rest of the NFC. 100 wins this decade is stratified air. Consistent success. Year after year.



*Interesting stats- some teams have consistent success and others meltdowns. *


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Interesting stats- some teams have consistent success and others meltdowns. *



And then there are those teams that have a glorious mixture of both. Like this...
http://history.giants.com/page/New+York+Giants+in+the+21st+Century


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> And then there are those teams that have a glorious mixture of both. Like this...
> http://history.giants.com/page/New+York+Giants+in+the+21st+Century



What is this a double team - what are you doing up  - shouldn't you be busy doing those Hindu Squats? It looks like I'm going to have to be ready for a double barrel attack ... Yes, the Giants have had a glorious mixture... but, they only have just more great years ahead....


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 26, 2009)

Just a statement of facts or not Mszwebs I feel that was an unnecessary verbal smackdown you laid upon my other half. Please dont for one minute assume that Im being biased simply because she is my girlfriend but I felt the need to address some of these so called facts which you based your comments upon. 

One doesn't get respect in this thread unless it is earned. This is a rather ironic statement seeing as Coldcomfort was implying that my girlfriend wont receive the time of day on the thread without first posting semi naked photos of herself, as this will somehow improve her current ranking of rookie! To me that doesnt seem to be a very sophisticated way of garnering respect for ones self, but if you and CC feel it necessary then that is your prerogative. 

The fact remains that my being a * real * football fan has nothing to do with my willingness to appear half naked on the internet and I very much resent the implication. So why is CC implying that my girlfriend is only a rookie? According to her it would appear that a persons willingness to appear semi naked in a photo is a perfect indication of their ranking as a fan! I would be interested to know my ranking as a so called fan if I decided to post a photo of myself with the Patriots logo plastered across my naked backside, seeing as I cant even watch American football over here!

I am completely unruffled. And, I was not attacking you... only the words that you chose to use. While CC said 'take some pictures half naked, then we'll talk', she basically meant that perhaps walking into the classroom full of hot chicks and announcing you're the hottest one really wasn't the best way to make friends on the first day of school. So you are essentially saying that CC was merely being sarcastic? Well in that case I claim the same on behalf of my gf since she used, in your own words, the Tee hee I'm kidding smiley while shit talking.

THEN, you implied that we were not real football fans because we posted "sleazy half-naked" pics on the internet/in this thread. And also implied that we had issues getting compliments clothed. Um, Ow? Like, Seriously. Ow. Again Ill address you to the fact that CC was implying she isnt nothing more than merely a rookie until she does post semi naked pics!

already established here You would do well to remember that your so called establishment here is based upon the amount of rep and number of posts one has to their name, both of these are virtual numbers on a virtual board floating in cyberspace! But I fail to see how this entitles anybody to any luxuries over someone else here on the boards.

announcing you're the hottest at what point in her comments did she announce that she was the hottest girl in the thread? Perhaps you could point that out to me please Mszwebs, as I dont seem to have noticed such a comment! Why should a person be hazed upon joining any thread on this forum? I thought the idea of DIMS was to be a socially accepting community in which people are free to join in and voice their opinions?

This thread IS certainly about NFL Football. It just also happens to have all the locker-room, ass slapping (stick to your side of the locker room gentlemen!!) and shit talking that comes along with it. isn't earned by shit talking Im so confusticated right now, so how exactly does someone gain respect in this here thread then? Youve admitted in your own words that my gf was shit talking, so why not shit talk back at her rather than giving a lecture and a scolding using chiding remarks so as to emphasis her apparent social standing in the thread? It would seem as though you have taken my gfs shit talking unnecessarily to heart as no one else has voiced their opinion on the supposed implications of her words.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 26, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Just a statement of facts or not Mszwebs I feel that was an unnecessary verbal smackdown you laid upon my other half. Please dont for one minute assume that Im being biased simply because she is my girlfriend but I felt the need to address some of these so called facts which you based your comments upon.
> 
> One doesn't get respect in this thread unless it is earned. This is a rather ironic statement seeing as Coldcomfort was implying that my girlfriend wont receive the time of day on the thread without first posting semi naked photos of herself, as this will somehow improve her current ranking of rookie! To me that doesnt seem to be a very sophisticated way of garnering respect for ones self, but if you and CC feel it necessary then that is your prerogative.
> 
> ...



First and foremost, I'm on my phone so I'm not sure if I'm addressing everything that you'd like.

However.

If you have a problem that Cold Comfort said, please address that to her. I am not going to be held responsible for the interpretation of her words, one way or the other. I did give my spin on it but knowing her as I do, she would probably want to address things herself.

And I never said that Dyno said she was the hottest girl in the thread. I was using an analogy to the fact that she said that the best looking female football fans were in Seattle. post 583I even commented to her, lightly, when she made the initial post that they were fighting words. She then restated her comment again.

There is a difference between shit talking and insulting, Fonzy. Shit talking Spanky saying that when the Packers play the Browns, the Packers will win 34-9 and I'm flashing back to bad dates while drunken Cold Comfort laments and longs for the days of Bernie Kosar. Shit talking is the picture if the crying Eagle after a nasty loss or before a big game against the Giants. Implying that we can't get compliments while fully clothed, or that the posting of the pictures that we did-WHICH, was a BET, by the way. Not like... Woo hoo! Let's be naked and support the Eagles! - was SLEAZY. There was no sleaze. They were pictures in bathing suits in the middle of winter. Stupid, possibly, as in Wisconsin it was 7 degrees. Sleazy, no.

I'm not sure what I've missed because the screen I'm reading on is rather small, but if you'd like me to address any additional points, please bring them to my attention.

Again, if you have problems with Cold Comfort's words, I would ask that you address HER and not ME.

As I said. I was not attacking your girlfriend. I don't care if she participates in the damn thread or not, to be honest. If she wants to, fantastic. We don't have a Seahawks fan around here, so it will be a welcome addition. If don't even know if we have very many NFC West fans IN this thread. If she doesn't want to, then fine... but let it be known that NO ONE IS TRYING TO CHASE HER AWAY. I just didn't like the words "sleazy" and "real football fans" being tossed around they way they were, as they were being applied to ME. I'm not even really going to touch the implications that you, yourself make in your post about the same things, because honestly its just not worth it. But I will say that I have never had to garner anyone's respect by taking off my clothes, so for you to imply that was the reasoning is also a little insulting.

If you'd like to go back and read every post in the last 3 years worth of NFL threads, please do. Maybe that will give you a little more insight. Otherwise, as I said in my post last night:



Dyno, I look forward to your contributions in the thread.


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 26, 2009)

Dudes and dudettes! It's just a game! We played it as kids, in parks, on the lawn, in our backyards, in the street! It's just a game! This is not life and death we're talking about!

Take a moment, take a death breath, and relax. It's not worth the time or effort to get all bent out of shape over.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 26, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Thanks for the warm welcoming and kind words. I won't be participating in any betting, the only person who gets those pics is my boyfriend.
> 
> I thought this thread was suppose to be talking NFL and the teams, not attacking people. so settle down ladies...don't get your *feathers ruffled!*



I'm not here...to feather this ruffle, I'm just here to do the Superbowl Shuffle *dances*



Fonzy said:


> “Just a statement of facts” or not Mszwebs I feel that was an unnecessary verbal smackdown you laid upon my other half. Please don’t for one minute assume that I’m being biased simply because she is my girlfriend but I felt the need to address some of these so called facts which you based your comments upon.
> 
> “One doesn't get respect in this thread unless it is earned.” This is a rather ironic statement seeing as Coldcomfort was implying that my girlfriend won’t receive the time of day on the thread without first posting semi naked photos of herself, as this will somehow improve her current ranking of rookie! To me that doesn’t seem to be a very sophisticated way of garnering respect for one’s self, but if you and CC feel it necessary then that is your prerogative.
> 
> ...



Settle down Beavis, you should re-read the entire thread before posting such an outrageous comment. EVERYONE shit talks each other on here, its all in good fun. I don't give a damn what your g/f looks like, if the Seahawks play the Patriots, I'm either gonna gloat when the Pats win or shake my fist in rage if they lose. So to get my two cents in on the shit talking....time to show why most players avoid Seahawks in the locker room.







If I were Wes Welker I wouldn't drop the soap with this guy around.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> What is this a double team - *what are you doing up  - shouldn't you be busy doing those Hindu Squats?* It looks like I'm going to have to be ready for a double barrel attack ... Yes, the Giants have had a glorious mixture... but, they only have just more great years ahead....



Eh, sleeping is for sissies  Besides, it's almost FOOTBALL SEASON!!! Who the hell can sleep? Once again the NFC East is destined to be one of the toughest divisions in the league. Plus I gotta dig up all the dirt I can on the New York Football Gints. I'll wait till about mid season before I start keeping count on the Hindu Squats too. As for the double team, you better send a search party out for Nancy, unless she's planning a grand entrance sometime soon.

What is it now? 15 Days till the start of the season?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Eh, sleeping is for sissies  Besides, it's almost FOOTBALL SEASON!!! Who the hell can sleep? Once again the NFC East is destined to be one of the toughest divisions in the league. Plus I gotta dig up all the dirt I can on the New York Football Gints. I'll wait till about mid season before I start keeping count on the Hindu Squats too. As for the double team, you better send a search party out for Nancy, unless she's planning a grand entrance sometime soon.
> 
> What is it now? 15 Days till the start of the season?



*
Digging up Dirt- heck you Iggles will be dreaming which Giant would look good in Iggles Green.... One more Day till the unvieling of the Vick Experiment....

Yes- hard to believe (less than two weeks away)-   

Mid Season- isn't that when you lose one of the Iggles faithful to 'BrettMania'... 

The NFC East will be one of the more competitive Divisions for sure. I cannot wait for the PreSeason Appetizer Next week.... 

Don't fret ... Nancy will appear shortly :happy:
*


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Don't fret ... Nancy will appear shortly :happy:
> [/COLOR][/I][/B]



What is that...Nancy's personal bat signal? same nancy time, same nancy channel? lol


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> What is that...Nancy's personal bat signal? same nancy time, same nancy channel? lol



*Only the Bling serves as the personal signal and that only comes out in the most extreme circumstances *


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 26, 2009)

Kevin! Don't call people Bevis. That isn't any nicer than anything else and we're trying to move on here. 

Football, Kevin. FOOTBALL. 

Spanky, I don't think anything is happening for the Packers Browns game.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Kevin! Don't call people Bevis. That isn't any nicer than anything else and we're trying to move on here.
> 
> Football, Kevin. FOOTBALL.
> 
> Spanky, I don't think anything is happening for the Packers Browns game.



*
What is DarthSpanky up to (along with the Evil Sidekick- Daddyoh70) - are they pulling an old fashioned shell game here....

I think Spankster is using every trick in the book to disassociate himself as an Iggles fan - what's next The Oorang Indians *












*Founded 1922 -Folded 1923*


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 26, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Kevin! Don't call people Bevis. That isn't any nicer than anything else and we're trying to move on here.
> 
> Football, Kevin. FOOTBALL.
> 
> Spanky, I don't think anything is happening for the Packers Browns game.



Once upon a time, there was a magic bean...which had a magic spell. That fame and glory could come to whomever could throw it straight...and handle it well.

All across the land wisemen plotted and planned, that they could be the man who could control this bean in hand. But alas, it was such a difficult task...that no sollution could be found. So they dashed it and smashed it in anger on the ground!

Now far far away in a kingdom on the coast, there was a little prince who made a mighty boast. "I'll throw that bean and straight I'll make it go, there's no doubt about it" said the boy....named Broadway Joe.

Now to make this story short I'll have to report, Broadway Joe was right. For...in his arm, was a magic charm that could control the bean and its flight. 

Broadway Joe traveled far and wide....and threw the bean so well, that everyone gathered around and told him he was swell. Hordes of lovely maidens tended to his wharms, and a guard of honor followed him to all of his usual carms.

But then from out of the ground, there came a sound that shook the entire shore. It came from some men who said "This Joe is simply a bore!" From their fearsome faces smoke would spew while their heads were as hard as an old horseshoe. They were rough, and tough....and worked all day in the sun. They were cranky and cruel and spoiled other people's fun.

But Joe's days were filled with smiles and zest. He turned to these villains and said with a jest "Ah if I happen to run into you guys some day, ah it would be best for you if you get out of my way! 

"What's that?!?" growled these men who were terribly gruff. "How can you say such ridiculous stuff? We'll meet you in battle and steal your bean, then use it ourselves to be nasty and mean!"

And so it came to pass, in a big round castle way down in the south. These merciless men came to take the bean and shut Joey's mouth. The castle was filled with faces familiar, and faces stranger....but all of them knew that Joe was in danger. They gathered together and put their hands on their breasts...and sincerely wished him their very best.

But Broadway Joe would need luck of more than one kind as they attacked form in front and in from behind. They gave him such a knock on the crown, that he forgot his bean and left it on the ground. The Melee's in blue grabbed the thing, and turned it over to their old wizard king.

Now everyone rose and stood in alarm, to see if the ancient wizard still had magic in his arm. Now in his prime, many ages ago, he could have thrown that bean and hit a dime. But by now, his magic arm had spent its course and when he threw the bean it just....fluttered off course.

The wizard's men looked solemn and tragic, and sadly they spoke. "This bean is not magic. Its a fraud...a joke, give it back to the kid. If it obeys his command we'll admit defeat, and crown him king of the land."

But...the bean was magic, and everyone knew it....and watched in amazement whenever Joey threw it. He hopped and popped and swung with a swish as the bean obeyed his every wish.

As darkness fell on this incredible day, the melee's in blue just...faded away. Everyone cheered for Broadway Joe as he put on such a spectacular show. His bean was turned to silver as bright as the eye could see, and Joe returned a hero to his kingdom by the sea.


The End


----------



## Spanky (Aug 28, 2009)

Geez, like a few days until week one. 

Brings back memories from the last bash. 

Found an oldie but a goodie. 

<hee hee>


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Geez, like a few days until week one.
> 
> Brings back memories from the last bash.
> 
> ...



*
Wow - firing the 1st pre-season shot... you know that you are going to have to answer to the Angry Loyal NFL Loving BBW of this thread... I don't think the Bonded & Broad Chested Daddyoh70 can protect you now.... 
*


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you for your concern Mr. Hayes, or may I refer to you as Butthead, but I wasnt aware that I wasnt calm or that I had lost my temper! I would like to apologise to you for having to sit in front of your computer for so long while reading my outrageous comment, oh...........wait.............hmm you didnt have to since it wasnt intended for your eyes, so you read it at your own discretion. I fail to see how reading the entire thread (Ive glanced over most of it btw) suddenly entitles someone to start posting outrageous comments, last time I checked this was a public forum and hence any Joe Blog can waltz in of the street and post a comment so long as it doesnt encroach any rules. I also dont give a damn about what my gf looks like since that isnt the issue Im trying to raise. Anyway Im rambling now and I dont have any issues with you Mr. Hayes, but I would like to thank you for reaffirming the fact that EVERYONE shit talks to everyone else here on this thread, its all for a few shits and giggles or in the name of fun so to speak and that is completely fine. My issue lies with the fact that Mszwebs suddenly felt the need to mount a virtual pedestal in order to chastise my gf over her comment, which wasnt aimed at you by the way Mzswebs. I dont have an issue with CCs comment about posting semi naked photos either as that was simply shit talk to the newb, nor do I think my gfs comment was anything other than shit talking back and standing her virtual ground in the thread. You admitted yourself Mszwebs that you dont know my gf, but I think if you did then you would perhaps be more aware that she wouldnt intentionally make such an apparently malicious comment with character debasing implications or assumptions. I guess ultimately what Im trying to ask is why you took such personal displeasure to her comment and felt the need to rebuke it, when it wasnt addressed or directed at you and it certainly wasnt made with the intention of bitching about your character or questioning your loyalty as a fan.

I would like to apologise Mszwebs if you were insulted or offended by any of my points in my pervious comment, that wasnt my intention as Ive tried to remain as impartial as possible. Ill finish up by saying that I wont be commenting further in this thread on this as I think Ive consumed enough bandwidth on the topic, so if you feel inclined to answer or respond to this comment then please feel free to pm me.

I dont know the first thing about American football but Id like to jump on the shit/trash talking band wagon and say, Giants, Patriots, Seahawks, Iggles, Packers and the Browns, ppfffffffttttt .

Dallas Cowboys for the win............. well perhaps!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Thank you for your concern Mr. Hayes, or may I refer to you as Butthead, but I wasnt aware that I wasnt calm or that I had lost my temper! I would like to apologise to you for having to sit in front of your computer for so long while reading my outrageous comment, oh...........wait.............hmm you didnt have to since it wasnt intended for your eyes, so you read it at your own discretion. I fail to see how reading the entire thread (Ive glanced over most of it btw) suddenly entitles someone to start posting outrageous comments, last time I checked this was a public forum and hence any Joe Blog can waltz in of the street and post a comment so long as it doesnt encroach any rules. I also dont give a damn about what my gf looks like since that isnt the issue Im trying to raise. Anyway Im rambling now and I dont have any issues with you Mr. Hayes, but I would like to thank you for reaffirming the fact that EVERYONE shit talks to everyone else here on this thread, its all for a few shits and giggles or in the name of fun so to speak and that is completely fine. My issue lies with the fact that Mszwebs suddenly felt the need to mount a virtual pedestal in order to chastise my gf over her comment, which wasnt aimed at you by the way Mzswebs. I dont have an issue with CCs comment about posting semi naked photos either as that was simply shit talk to the newb, nor do I think my gfs comment was anything other than shit talking back and standing her virtual ground in the thread. You admitted yourself Mszwebs that you dont know my gf, but I think if you did then you would perhaps be more aware that she wouldnt intentionally make such an apparently malicious comment with character debasing implications or assumptions. I guess ultimately what Im trying to ask is why you took such personal displeasure to her comment and felt the need to rebuke it, when it wasnt addressed or directed at you and it certainly wasnt made with the intention of bitching about your character or questioning your loyalty as a fan.
> 
> I would like to apologise Mszwebs if you were insulted or offended by any of my points in my pervious comment, that wasnt my intention as Ive tried to remain as impartial as possible. Ill finish up by saying that I wont be commenting further in this thread on this as I think Ive consumed enough bandwidth on the topic, so if you feel inclined to answer or respond to this comment then please feel free to pm me.
> 
> ...



If you have a Danny White jersey than all is forgiven


----------



## Spanky (Aug 28, 2009)

The Cowboys......

why did he have to say the Cowboys......:doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> The Cowboys......
> 
> why did he have to say the Cowboys......:doh:



*
Hmmm definitely keeps things interesting ....wonder which QB has the tougher season... Romo or McNabb???? *


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> The Cowboys......
> 
> why did he have to say the Cowboys......:doh:




My thoughts exactly lol...not knowing American Football could be the reason for his choosing


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Hmmm definitely keeps things interesting ....wonder which QB has the tougher season... Romo or McNabb???? *



lol Romo's trouble is all media creation, McNabb has legit QB competition. Its different but equally tough


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 28, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Dallas Cowboys for the win............. well perhaps!



:doh: no...nobody likes the Cowboys....


----------



## Spanky (Aug 28, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> lol Romo's trouble is all media creation, McNabb has legit QB competition. Its different but equally tough



Really? 

McNabb vs. Vick. 

See, having had YEARS of Randall Cunningham (QB Eagles) who I loved, I also knew his limitations. Whip of an arm, runs like the wind, hit 'em Harry Carson (Giant extraordinaire) couldn't knock him off his legs. 

Great quarterback? Throwing, decision making? Playoffs? Season after season? Nah. Never happened. 

Vick is the same. damn. thing. 

McNabb? If he stays healthy to 35 and keeps posting numbers like in the past, he should be in the HOF. 

Big difference.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Really?
> 
> McNabb vs. Vick.
> 
> ...



Yes but McNabb is also moving past his prime and if he goes down, Vick will be right there.

Least Romo has absolutely no competition at all.

Love the Randall Cunningham reference though, props


----------



## Spanky (Aug 28, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Yes but McNabb is also moving past his prime and if he goes down, Vick will be right there.
> 
> Least Romo has absolutely no competition at all.
> 
> Love the Randall Cunningham reference though, props




Thanks. :bow:

I learned early on with Cunningham that he was special. Just a wonder to watch. When he would roll out, watch the fuck out, shit was going to happen. I kinda think the same with Vick. If nothing else, Vick could be the ready QB to step in if McNabb goes down, or in Philly, when the fans want to string him up. 

Many forget Cunningham engineered the 15 - 1 Vikings to the 1999 NFC Championship at home v. Atlanta. Missed the win on a FG miss by Andersen. First miss of the season. He would have had his trip to the SB. And deserved it for that season. But alas.....


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Thanks. :bow:
> 
> I learned early on with Cunningham that he was special. Just a wonder to watch. When he would roll out, watch the fuck out, shit was going to happen. I kinda think the same with Vick. If nothing else, Vick could be the ready QB to step in if McNabb goes down, or in Philly, when the fans want to string him up.
> 
> Many forget Cunningham engineered the 15 - 1 Vikings to the 1999 NFC Championship at home v. Atlanta. Missed the win on a FG miss by Andersen. First miss of the season. He would have had his trip to the SB. And deserved it for that season. But alas.....



lol Morten Anderson kicked the game winner, Denver pretty much laughed the Falcons out of the Superbowl.

Sad thing is, I don't think the Vikings could have beaten Denver anyway


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 28, 2009)

Posted this in Random Youtube Links already but WTF? I LOL'd. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VfHnCwLp14


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Really?
> 
> McNabb vs. Vick.
> 
> ...



Spanks: 
The Cunnigham/Ryan Eagles - another team of missed opportunities that should have won the Big Won-they had all the pieces in place... AH 1990 to be repeated in 2009/1010 (dejavu- Iggles lose to Redskins in Wild Card Playoffs & The Noble Giants win the SB) all good stuff. Thanks for the memories :happy: 








The Great Harry Carson - HOF

Now is McNabb -HOF material (all depends who he is coming up against) when that Class is announced- does he ever get in??? Maybe...he might want to save some Ice Cold bottles of the Pickle Juice for the Selection Committee...


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Posted this in Random Youtube Links already but WTF? I LOL'd.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VfHnCwLp14



*Classic who knew of the History and NFL connection .. seems like some of the Vikes are not to happy with Brett (deja-vu) NY Jets last season.... *


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> The Cowboys......
> 
> why did he have to say the Cowboys......:doh:



Cause he knows whos going to win this season.


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 28, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> :doh: no...nobody likes the Cowboys....



Um i do...


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> lol Romo's trouble is all media creation, McNabb has legit QB competition. Its different but equally tough



*Kevin: 

So true - and you know what else they have in common

1. They both can't win the Big One :happy:

2. both will be run out of town at the end of the 2009 season
Romo becomes a Saint - McNabb a Raider :happy:
(Spanks and Daddyoh70 dance for joy!!!!!) 
*


----------



## luvembig (Aug 28, 2009)

I am SOOOOO ready for the NFL right now. I'm sick of the Mets. Over 10 guys on the DL and no shot at anything, so this is rock bottom.


Absolutely NO ONE is giving the 'skins a shot. There are no stand-out in the NFC East (no, not the Iggles. Seems everyone on ESPN has given it to them before the first snap). Eli is nothing without Plax, so I hope he packs a file into a cake for him. McNabb is bound to start bitching at some point this season, and Romo is, well.........Romo . 

Yes, I know J. Campbell isn't Brady or Cutler, but he'll finally have a system that he used the previous year and learned. He's actually an above average QB IMO. And hopefully he's not too pissed off about Snyder trying to replace him on more than on occasion this summer . And hopefully Thomas and Kelly can get some decent PT this year. Zorn's an offensive guy so I couldn't understand why the rookies weren't used more often. There's a reason why they drafted these guys.....


Let's just start this damn thing already!!!!!!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hmm. 

I'm not gonna go so far as to say Brett Who?

But my boy Aaron certainly learned well by being number 2, and last season did him a world of good. 

The boy looks DAMN good... The whole team looks damn good. 

The Cardinals were in the Superbowl...right? 


Now that i've said this, the game will be blown haha. 
Sigh. I take full responsibility.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2009)

luvembig said:


> I am SOOOOO ready for the NFL right now. I'm sick of the Mets. Over 10 guys on the DL and no shot at anything, so this is rock bottom.
> 
> 
> Absolutely NO ONE is giving the 'skins a shot. There are no stand-out in the NFC East (no, not the Iggles. Seems everyone on ESPN has given it to them before the first snap). Eli is nothing without Plax, so I hope he packs a file into a cake for him. McNabb is bound to start bitching at some point this season, and Romo is, well.........Romo .
> ...



Comparing Jay Cutler to Tom Brady is almost as funny as J. Campbell to Joe Theisman lol

Jim Zorn rules though....


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh Crosby... You dumb fuck lol. 

But since your missed field goal resulted in an interception and an additional 7 points, I can't be TOO mad. 

38 - 10 at halftime? Outscored opponents 76- I believe 10 in the first half in the preseason?

I GUESS I can accept that. 

Now keep it up for the rest of the game, and let's do it during the season when it actually counts,K?


----------



## luvembig (Aug 29, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Comparing Jay Cutler to Tom Brady is almost as funny as J. Campbell to Joe Theisman lol
> 
> Jim Zorn rules though....




Few QB's have the gun Cutler has......that's why I used his name. Is he a knucklehead, hell yea. But I'd def. take him over Campbell. Apparently the 'skins front office thought so too.......

Zorn is an offensive mind. I just hope we could put more points on the board this year.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you second string. 

I knew I shouldn't have opened my mouth. 

Clearly the second string should not be allowed on the field. 

Except for that guy. Number 82. 

He can stay. But i'm not sure at this point in time which string he is lol.

Ah well. A win is a win haha.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 29, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Thank you second string.
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have opened my mouth.
> 
> ...



You need these guys:


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 29, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> If you have a Danny White jersey than all is forgiven



No, I only have this baby helmet named Riddell!  

View attachment dc.JPG


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 29, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Cause he knows whos going to win this season.



you kidding me? ROmo is probably going to be in a state of depression this whole season from the Jessica break-up and screwing everything up, maybe 2011


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 29, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> No, I only have this baby helmet named Riddell!



Really, seriously Simon?? lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 29, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> you kidding me? ROmo is probably going to be in a state of depression this whole season from the Jessica break-up and screwing everything up, maybe 2011



I seriously doubt Tony Romo will have any trouble getting over Jessica. Plus with Owens gone he's gotten rid of two drama queens, if anything he'll play even better.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 29, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> *I seriously doubt Tony Romo will have any trouble getting over Jessica.* Plus with Owens gone he's gotten rid of two drama queens, if anything he'll play even better.



No one ever REALLY gets over Jessicas.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 29, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> No one ever REALLY gets over Jessicas.



*wraps arm around you and kisses your cheek softly* :wubu:


huh, where was I? Oh yeah.....Brady's hurt, already.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 29, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> You need these guys:



Hey, you got this one wrong. I prefer to remember him this way...


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 29, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> *wraps arm around you and kisses your cheek softly* :wubu:
> 
> 
> huh, where was I? Oh yeah.....Brady's hurt, already.







daddyoh70 said:


> Hey, you got this one wrong. I prefer to remember him this way...



pffffffft.


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 29, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> *wraps arm around you and kisses your cheek softly* :wubu:
> 
> 
> huh, where was I? Oh yeah.....Brady's hurt, already.



wut a wimp


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 29, 2009)

Jess you know you love me 



daddyoh70 said:


> Hey, you got this one wrong. I prefer to remember him this way...




lol you mean like this guy?


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 29, 2009)

i think the Patriots need to put Brady in a protective glass enclosure while he's out on the field lol. I just saw the replay of that hit, it wasn't even that hard, but I guess he fell on his shoulder wrong...well I hate the Patriots and their cheating ways, so I can care less if he's injured


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 29, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> i think the Patriots need to put Brady in a protective glass enclosure while he's out on the field lol. I just saw the replay of that hit, it wasn't even that hard, but I guess he fell on his shoulder wrong...well I hate the Patriots and their cheating ways, so I can care less if he's injured



lol @ cheating ways.

They got "caught" videotaping hand signals which change week to week depending on the coach. Every team does it, the Pats were the only ones that got caught.

Ugh, Nancy's gonna love this but the Patriots were 2 minutes away from stuffing all the "cheating" charges down the throats of millions of pathetic fans. Still though......I'll never forget week 2 in 2007. Everyone falls on the floor saying the Patriots "cheated" to win Superbowls, the Chargers "want revenge" for the Patriots celebrating their huge win in the playoffs. All the pressure was on the Pats to fail....and they shitstomp the fucking Chargers 38 to 14. Then New England went on to win their next 16 straight games with all eyes on them...even emphatically. 2 minutes....2 minutes from shutting the whole damn world up.


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 29, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> lol @ cheating ways.
> 
> They got "caught" videotaping hand signals which change week to week depending on the coach. Every team does it, the Pats were the only ones that got caught.
> 
> Ugh, Nancy's gonna love this but the Patriots were 2 minutes away from stuffing all the "cheating" charges down the throats of millions of pathetic fans. Still though......I'll never forget week 2 in 2007. Everyone falls on the floor saying the Patriots "cheated" to win Superbowls, the Chargers "want revenge" for the Patriots celebrating their huge win in the playoffs. All the pressure was on the Pats to fail....and they shitstomp the fucking Chargers 38 to 14. Then New England went on to win their next 16 straight games with all eyes on them...even emphatically. 2 minutes....2 minutes from shutting the whole damn world up.



And then my boy Plaxico caught the ball with his head!! LOL....ohhh Plaxico why did you have to shoot yourself in da club >=(


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 29, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> And then my boy Plaxico caught the ball with his head!! LOL....ohhh Plaxico why did you have to shoot yourself in da club >=(



lol you don't watch football do you? That was David Tyree that caught the ball on his head, Burress caught the eventual TD pass


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 29, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> lol you don't watch football do you? That was David Tyree that caught the ball on his head, Burress caught the eventual TD pass



ooooh shit...whoops, i'm just thinking of Plaxico cause the Patriots couldn't stop him so in my mind he caught every single pass ;P, only that silver bullet put a stop to his eventual greatness. I'm telling you if that never happened and he was playing last year it would've been a wrap and Giants would be the repeating champs, but it's ok, we're taking it this year and hopefully stomp pretty boy Brady in the process


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 30, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> ooooh shit...whoops, i'm just thinking of Plaxico cause the Patriots couldn't stop him so in my mind he caught every single pass ;P, only that silver bullet put a stop to his eventual greatness. I'm telling you if that never happened and he was playing last year it would've been a wrap and Giants would be the repeating champs, but it's ok, we're taking it this year and hopefully stomp pretty boy Brady in the process



Burress never could beat the Patriots while he was a Steeler....apparently you forgot the 2001-02 and 2004-05 AFC Championship games. He was stopped many times lol. 

The Giants don't play the Patriots to the best of my knowledge so we won't have a rematch this year.

Also, the defense is what won Superbowl 42 for the Giants......Burress helped but he didn't hold the Pats to 14 points. They didn't repeat last year because they didn't have the luck. Normally 10-6 teams don't win Superbowl's, somehow the Giants did....their luck ran out in 2008-09


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 30, 2009)

It was defense that won us the Superbowl, you're right and definitely not luck, cause if anyone's luck ran out it was the Patriot's ;P But we shall see how this season unfolds


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 30, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> pffffffft.





Got one of these in Green Bay 







KHayes666 said:


> Jess you know you love me
> lol you mean like this guy?



To quote mszwebs.... pffffffft.

Anybody seen or heard from tonynyc? Or do you suppose he's trying to figure out how many times 9/21+ 91 yards +1 TD - 1 Int goes into 97.5 Million?


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 30, 2009)

Seahawks 3-0 in the pre-season. A good start to what's to come in the regular season!


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 30, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Seahawks 3-0 in the pre-season. A good start to what's to come in the regular season!



Yeah, they will be all played out by regular season and be at the bottom of the standings by seasons end


----------



## luvembig (Aug 30, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Seahawks 3-0 in the pre-season. A good start to what's to come in the regular season!




Just remember, the Lions went 4-0 in the preseason last year......


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 30, 2009)

::brushing up on the Super Bowl Shuffle:: Can Cutler wear a headband in the new version? It'd be pretty funny to see Urlacher rap, too.


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 31, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Just remember, the Lions went 4-0 in the preseason last year......



Lol and then they didn't win a jot in the regular season, haha hate them apples! 

I picked the Cowboys because it was the first ever American football team I heard of, plus I knew that picking them would annoy at least one person here, ain't that right Dyno lol  Oh and they have a "controversial" stadium  , how can they not win :bounce:


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 31, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Lol and then they didn't win a jot in the regular season, haha hate them apples!
> 
> I picked the Cowboys because it was the first ever American football team I heard of, plus I knew that picking them would annoy at least one person here, ain't that right Dyno lol  Oh and they have a "controversial" stadium  , how can they not win :bounce:



We will see who's laughing on Nov.1, when the Seahawks spank the Cowboys butt!


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 31, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> We will see who's laughing on Nov.1, when the Seahawks spank the Cowboys butt!




Oh hardee hardee har har..Turn that around and lets see who wipes whos butt.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 31, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> ::brushing up on the Super Bowl Shuffle:: Can Cutler wear a headband in the new version? It'd be pretty funny to see Urlacher rap, too.



oh hell no.....there's only one punky Qb and he's known as McMahon.

Also, unless Brian Urlacher has a baby voice like Gary Fencik, it won't work haha.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 31, 2009)

_
I am looking forward to this Thursday - it will be an interesting Pre-Season Snack 
_








_Spanks and Daddyoh70 will be glued to their respective TV screens & busy doing Hindu Squats _


----------



## luvembig (Sep 2, 2009)

Anybody see that dirty-ass hit Favre laid out in a meaningless pre-season game on Monday night!? 


He's now officially a dirt bag in my book. I never had an opinion on him before, even when ran the Jets season into the ground last year right before my very eyes, but now he's a total jackass. As a vet he should know better. Now he's bitchin' about cracked ribs. Ugh......


I hope he knows he has a target on his back (if he didn't have one before).


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 2, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Anybody see that dirty-ass hit Favre laid out in a meaningless pre-season game on Monday night!?
> 
> 
> He's now officially a dirt bag in my book. I never had an opinion on him before, even when ran the Jets season into the ground last year right before my very eyes, but now he's a total jackass. As a vet he should know better. Now he's bitchin' about cracked ribs. Ugh......
> ...



Brett Favre has been a target for about 17 years. This is nothing new...his, as Cris Collinsworth put it, "nasty little crack-back block" aside. 

Yeah, he should know better. 

They should ALL know better.


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmmm what team is he going to un-retire for in 2010/2011?? Taking bets!


----------



## Spanky (Sep 2, 2009)

Who is this Bratt Fevre y'all are speaking about?


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 2, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Hmmm what team is he going to un-retire for in 2010/2011?? Taking bets!



The Bears.......seriously


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Who is this Bratt Fevre y'all are speaking about?



_
 Spanks You will be juggling your share of Quarterbacks woes this season Brett, Vick & Lord Dononvan better up the rep on them Squats 
_


----------



## Spanky (Sep 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _
> Spanks You will be juggling your share of Quarterbacks woes this season Brett, Vick & Lord Dononvan better up the rep on them Squats
> _



If Eli and Donovan go down, I prefer my chances with a back-up over yours.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> If Eli and Donovan go down, I prefer my chances with a back-up over yours.



_
Spanks, I wouldn't wish harm to any quarterback despite team rivalry. The whole Backup thing is an unknown quantity. You look at the body of work - Vick is an amazing QB - but, it's still wait and see come game time. 

Sometimes a backup can shine (Earl Morrall '72 Dolphins - Jeff Hostetler '90 Giants) and others (Kellen Clemmons- Jets) miss the boat. 


_


----------



## Spanky (Sep 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _
> Spanks, I wouldn't wish harm to any quarterback despite team rivalry. The whole Backup thing is an unknown quantity. You look at the body of work - Vick is an amazing QB - but, it's still wait and see come game time.
> 
> Sometimes a backup can shine (Earl Morrall '72 Dolphins - Jeff Hostetler '90 Giants) and others (Kellen Clemmons- Jets) miss the boat.
> ...



Actually, I am not sure how Manning Jr. has not gotten hurt more often. Must be that that pocket passing stuff does have some merit. 

Naw, I wouldn't wish any football player hurt. 





Look, maybe we can hold off on each other until the Super Bowl..

You can come over and root for the Eagles with me. 


uh.......maybe not.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Actually, I am not sure how Manning Jr. has not gotten hurt more often. Must be that that pocket passing stuff does have some merit.
> 
> Naw, I wouldn't wish any football player hurt.
> 
> ...




_
LOL .. 
Hmmm - well I think you and Daddyoh70 would have inhaled all those wonderful Cheesesteaks (nothing was left only gallons of cold pickle juice) and possibly be wishing for some real NY food treats. 


Most QB these days are built pretty strong - years ago they would have been linebackers. I don't know if you've seen the recent issues of Muscle & Fitness about QB Brady Quinn. He looks more like a linebacker/Defensive lineman than QB 
_


----------



## Spanky (Sep 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _
> LOL ..
> Hmmm - well I think you and Daddyoh70 would have inhaled all those wonderful Cheesesteaks (nothing was left only gallons of cold pickle juice) and possibly be wishing for some real NY food treats.
> 
> ...




Yeah, in 1999, McNabb was listed at 6'4" and 245 and Dante Culpepper was 6'5" and 265. That is a lot of beef for Mamma McNabb to keep satisfied. 

More Chunky Soup all around.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, in 1999, McNabb was listed at 6'4" and 245 and Dante Culpepper was 6'5" and 265. That is a lot of beef for Mamma McNabb to keep satisfied.
> 
> More Chunky Soup all around.



Now after that workout session - you are chowing down on a heaping bowl of Mama McNabb's Special Soup...

Wouldn't you, rest of the family and especially the family pooch ( you do have a dog ) be happy admiring your pooch wearing this...







*Best Dressed- Happy Pooch*


----------



## Spanky (Sep 10, 2009)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey yooooooooouuuuuuu Guuuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyssss! 
<in Electric Company intro screaming voice>


How many days until football season? <hint.....same as the Lions number of wins last year.....or the number of Eagles SB wins....which is what Tony was thinking.....>

Questions from preseason:

1. Where the effity is Nancygirl?
2. Where the effity is coldy aka clevelandgirl?
3. Is Tony going to hold up all season against the Eagles Nation? 
4. Is Zwebbygirl gonna reject Mista Favre when he lays the smackdown on the Packy-girls in Lammmmmboooooooooooo Field? 
5. When will Al Davis die? 
6. Will the Seahawks join the new NFL Far East Division to take on Tokyo, Seoul and Hong Kong and finally have a chance at a division championship? 
7. Who is the madhatter and will he ever come back?
8. Will the Colts ever go back to Baltimore where they effing belong?
9. Will Andy Reid continue to be the reigning BHM of the NFL? 
10. Will the New York Giants have better aim when shooting themselves in the foot? Figuratively, I mean, of course I mean on the field during the game. 

One can only hope. :bow:


----------



## desi7482 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey,what's going on everybody? Just want to throw some Ravens love on this thread.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 10, 2009)

*ARE YOU READY FOR SOME* *
!!! FOOTBAAAAAAAALL !!!*
*Steelers *vs *Titans*
*!TONIGHT!*​


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 10, 2009)

I am more into football then I use to be. However I can remember watching it as a little girl with my grandpa. Back then I would pick my favorite animal ( BEARS)... LOL My Grandpas team was the 49ers.. 

Now its all about the Saint's and of course Harris likes the Giants and Jets. Sorta funny that we have the southern and northern thing going on... 
I however have made Harris A LSU fan in College football. Live AND Bleed purple and Gold ...


GO SAINTS! Can't wait for Sunday FOOTBALL ALL DAY BABY!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 10, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey yooooooooouuuuuuu Guuuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyssss!
> <in Electric Company intro screaming voice>
> 
> 
> ...



*Answers for Spanks Preseason Question:* :bow:

1. Where the effity is Nancygirl? *Spanks is nervous*
2. Where the effity is coldy aka clevelandgirl? *Spanks is nervous*
3. Is Tony going to hold up all season against the Eagles Nation? *Yep-better than the grounded Iggles- hope you and 
Daddyoh70 been getting in those Hindu Squat reps*


4. Is Zwebbygirl gonna reject Mista Favre when he lays the smackdown on the Packy-girls in Lammmmmboooooooooooo Field? *Will Favre get up- or how many games will he play ... think NY Jets revisited *


5. When will Al Davis die? *Now Spanks are you submitting Al for the Celebrity Death Watch. He may surprize us all*



6. Will the Seahawks join the new NFL Far East Division to take on Tokyo, Seoul and Hong Kong and finally have a chance at a division championship? 
*these Birds may get another HOF inductee before the Iggles *

7. Who is the madhatter and will he ever come back?

8. Will the Colts ever go back to Baltimore where they effing belong?


9. Will Andy Reid continue to be the reigning BHM of the NFL? 
*Not if Rex Ryan will have any say*

10. Will the New York Giants have better aim when shooting themselves in the foot? Figuratively, I mean, of course I mean on the field during the game. 
*NY Giants another great season & the pressure is off them anyway* 

*The Iggles offense give their fans many restless nights (McNibbits Stumbles,Vick & Peta, Andy and and his Pickle Juice,No RB) - they are on the bubble now- 2 year Plan and Counting. 2010Spanks begs the DIMS NFL Trio to change fan affilaition and become a Giants Fan *






blueeyedevie said:


> I am more into football then I use to be. However I can remember watching it as a little girl with my grandpa. Back then I would pick my favorite animal ( BEARS)... LOL My Grandpas team was the 49ers..
> 
> Now its all about the Saint's and of course Harris likes the Giants and Jets. Sorta funny that we have the southern and northern thing going on...
> I however have made Harris A LSU fan in College football. Live AND Bleed purple and Gold ...
> ...



*A true rarity - wow you are not even a Jet Fan.
The Saints do have that Pooch Mascot "Gumbo"
*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 10, 2009)

*Holy cow! Overtime on the 1st game of the season?! 
I love football!*


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 12, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Holy cow! Overtime on the 1st game of the season?!
> I love football!*



A classic game - I just hope the rest of the Sunday Games are that good. Not sure if folks were aware of the latest news on whether certain games would be blacked out;but, here's the article. 

*NFL Makes Concession on Blackout Games
Sept 10, 2009*

-By Anthony Crupi 


_Although the National Football League has said it will not lift the blackout rule, the league made somewhat of a concession Thursday, announcing it will make all affected games available in the local markets via tape-delay.

Beginning at midnight Monday, or anywhere from eleven to eight hours after opening kickoff, the league will stream the blacked-out games in their entirety on NFL.com. Fans who were prevented from seeing their teams play live will be able to view the contests at no charge.

All delayed Webcasts will be available for streaming for 72 hours. Re-broadcasts will not be offered for ESPN’s Monday Night Football telecasts, and while Monday night matchups generally sell out, the 2009 schedule does include home games set in at-risk markets like New Orleans and Minneapolis.

Per the NFL’s long-standing blackout rule, games are not telecast in markets when the local franchise fails to sell out its home stadium within 72 hours of kickoff. The rule applies to all TV outlets, including broadcast (NBC, Fox, CBS), cable (ESPN) and satellite DirecTV’s Sunday Ticket package. (NBC’s Sunday Night Football games will also be streamed live on NBCSports.com and NFL.com.)

Blackout restrictions also apply to the NFL Network, which runs a slate of eight games in the latter half of the season. Among the at-risk games on the NFL Net schedule are a Dec. 17 Colts-Jaguars meeting and a Dec. 24 Cowboys-Saints duel.

“We understand that the economy is limiting some families and corporations from buying as many game tickets as they had previously,” said NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, in a statement. “These free re-broadcasts on NFL.com will allow our fans that can’t get to a blacked-out game an opportunity to see the entire game.”

Last season, only nine of the NFL’s 256 regular-season games were blacked out due to underperformance at the gate, but the recession has put more teams (and fans) at risk than ever before. Given the impact of the economic meltdown, it is believed that as many as 10 franchises may face insufficient ticket sales this season, including: Oakland, Detroit, St. Louis, Jacksonville and New Orleans.

While Goodell has the wherewithal to waive the blackout rule, he has already publicly stated that he has no plans _

*Source:*

*Media Week *


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 12, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> A classic game - I just hope the rest of the Sunday Games are that good. Not sure if folks were aware of the latest news on whether certain games would be blacked out;but, here's the article.
> 
> *NFL Makes Concession on Blackout Games
> Sept 10, 2009*
> ...




This is only ONE of MANY good things about being a Green Bay fan...I don't have to worry about this for like, at least 10 years haha.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 12, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> This is only ONE of MANY good things about being a Green Bay fan...I don't have to worry about this for like, at least 10 years haha.



Isn't that the truth - but , with the recession you would think that the NFL would make some concessions for the fans.

The average ticket price is $75 (4%) increase. The Dallas Cowboys had the highest average price with $160 (90%) increase. Time for Romo and Wade to start packing if they have a lousy season. The fans and Media will be really pissed.

*Source*
NFL Today


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Poor Lord Donovan suffered a couple broken ribs today, where Prince Michael when you need him??


----------



## luvembig (Sep 13, 2009)

Watching the game today makes me wonder just what the hell the Redskins did all training camp. Eli was barely touched, almost as if the D didn't know if they were allowed to tackle him. Nothing about this game made me say 'hey, there's something to build upon'. Long season ahead in DC-land. Again.



When's hockey season start?


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Lol, well I would feel bad, but I'm a Giants fan so I was liking how the Skins' weren't touching him ;D


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 13, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Poor Lord Donovan suffered a couple broken ribs today, where Prince Michael when you need him??



_
Gaints won - I'm happy. Jets did well too
_

_Now the Eagles_
Lord Donovan has had more than enough injuries to deal with over the years -This is a tough one for sure. I guess Kevin Kolb starts next week. 

Prince Vick was at the game(seems that he had to get special permission from the commish to be at the game). 

Where the heck is Daddyoh70 and Spanks


----------



## luvembig (Sep 13, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Lol, well I would feel bad, but I'm a Giants fan so I was liking how the Skins' weren't touching him ;D




I'm sure you did.........


We got the St. Louis Lambs next week, fresh off a complete and total shutdown by the Hawks today. Hopefully we can get on track by beating up on a bad NFC West team at home. But I ain't counting on it.......


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _
> Gaints won - I'm happy. Jets did well too
> _...snip...
> 
> Where the heck is Daddyoh70 and Spanks



Prince Michael wasn't on sched to appear until Week3, wonder if they'll bring him in early now in light of Darth Donovan's injuries. Give Spanks & DaddyOh a moment to grieve over McRibb. 

Yea Big Blue & Gang Green!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 13, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Prince Michael wasn't on sched to appear until Week3, wonder if they'll bring him in early now in light of Darth Donovan's injuries. Give Spanks & DaddyOh a moment to grieve over McRibb.
> 
> Yea Big Blue & Gang Green!



Sure thing and it only get tougher for them too - next week is going to be another long Sunday for them


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 13, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Prince Michael wasn't on sched to appear until Week3, wonder if they'll bring him in early now in light of Darth Donovan's injuries. Give Spanks & DaddyOh a moment to grieve over McRibb.
> 
> Yea Big Blue & Gang Green!



rofl McRibb....


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Sep 13, 2009)

It was a tough start to the Seahawks vs.Rams game, with 3 turnovers, but the hawks pulled it out with a 28-0 win!

Go Hawks!


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 14, 2009)

OK. I already said it on Facebook...but...this reaches different people.

I thought that Da Bears got RID of Grossman 

On a related side note, Jay Cutler REALLY has that pout down pat.


HOWEVER. The Packers offense needs to get their shit together. I'm not exactly sure what I was watching, but it wasn't pretty. A Safety? COME ON.

The Bears, however, were not that much better with Cutler at the helm...

Defense of both teams were good...the Bears stacked up way better against our offensive line than we should have allowed them to...However, the Packers D was straight up ON it. 

4 picks against Rex Cutler. 

I was reading someone's Facebook status and it said (in reference to the pickoff by Johnny Jolly) that when you are intercepted by someone over 300 lbs, it should be an automatic game ender...like catching the golden snitch in Quidditch.

It made me giggle.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 14, 2009)

Dearest Giants fans,

Keep talking smack. Juuuuuuust keep talking. Just like last year. 

Lub,

Spanky


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Dearest Giants fans,
> 
> Keep talking smack. Juuuuuuust keep talking. Just like last year.
> 
> ...



Spanks - it's never smack - I'm sure your team will have fun with the Home Opener next week with The Saints...


----------



## Friday (Sep 14, 2009)

I think the Hawks are going to do just fine.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 14, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> It was a tough start to the Seahawks vs.Rams game, with 3 turnovers, but the hawks pulled it out with a 28-0 win!
> 
> Go Hawks!



I have to laugh reading this... not at your team, but I was watching the Bears press conference after the game and Cutler made a comment about how it was tough to come back after 3 turnovers in the first half. 

Seattle had 3 in the first QUARTER and managed to do it.

Not that I'm complaining or anything


----------



## Spanky (Sep 14, 2009)

Dear Vikings and Seahawks fans, and any fans of a team playing Detroit. 


Puleeez. When you play NFL caliber teams, perhaps next week, then you can feel good about the team. 

The Viqueens will have to wait two weeks. 




PS/ Favre would have never taken that safety. He would have hurled it 40 maybe 45 yards in the air on the run off of one foot, it would have been easily intercepted and taken in for a touchdown. But he would have avoided the safety.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Dear Vikings and Seahawks fans, and any fans of a team playing Detroit.
> 
> 
> Puleeez. When you play NFL caliber teams, perhaps next week, then you can feel good about the team.
> ...



Old as the hills, but IN ONE PIECE.

And Rodgers couldn't throw anything because Manning was all over the ball.

But again. Rodgers, for all his suckitude for most of this game, and the inability of the Offensive Line to protect him...is STILL IN ONE PIECE. :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Sep 14, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Old as the hills, but IN ONE PIECE.
> 
> <snipped>



Old as the hills + 1 year = Spanky's age 





yer ded.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Old as the hills + 1 year = Spanky's age
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spanky...I CLEARLY meant in football years. 

Its kinda like dog years, but measured in millions. 

:wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Sep 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _
> Gaints won - I'm happy. Jets did well too
> _
> 
> ...



Tony secretly loves the Eagles. :wubu: It is all who he talks about, well, besides the craptascular Midgets. They are exciting, interesting, yes, painful. It is like a trainwreck about the happen or a car race waiting for the first accident. 

Yes, he can't look away. He has to look, he wants to look, he MUST look.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 14, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Spanky...I CLEARLY meant in football years.
> 
> Its kinda like dog years, but measured in millions.
> 
> :wubu:



Okay, okay. :bow:

Gramps is happy again......<runs to take another shot of Geritol>


----------



## Friday (Sep 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Dear Vikings and Seahawks fans, and any fans of a team playing Detroit.
> 
> 
> Puleeez. When you play NFL caliber teams, perhaps next week, then you can feel good about the team.



I just checked Phillies schedule for the next 4-5 weeks and other than NO next week I see KC, bye, Tampa Bay and Oakland. Hardly a rigorous schedule.

It's been 2 years since Seattle won their division, 5 years since Philly won theirs, both wins led to the Superbowl where both teams lost. Let's revisit this in another 10-12 weeks.


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 14, 2009)

Hope 'Da Bears are happy with the little whiny pouter!! 

And I know it was really more luck than anything, but...

How 'bout dem BRONCOS?!?!?



mszwebs said:


> OK. I already said it on Facebook...but...this reaches different people.
> 
> I thought that Da Bears got RID of Grossman
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (Sep 14, 2009)

Friday said:


> I just checked Phillies schedule for the next 4-5 weeks and other than NO next week I see KC, bye, Tampa Bay and Oakland. Hardly a rigorous schedule.
> 
> It's been 2 years since Seattle won their division, 5 years since Philly won theirs, both wins led to the Superbowl where both teams lost. Let's revisit this in another 10-12 weeks.



Friday, Friday, Friday <shakes head>

The MLB 2009 Board is over yonder......

The Phillies are......well, you know. 

Go Mariners.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Tony secretly loves the Eagles. :wubu: It is all who he talks about, well, besides the craptascular Midgets. They are exciting, interesting, yes, painful. It is like a trainwreck about the happen or a car race waiting for the first accident.
> 
> Yes, he can't look away. He has to look, he wants to look, he MUST look.



_
Sorry;but,I can't be bribed by those Magical Philly CheeseSteaks... 
And yes Giants vs. Eagles make for an interesting afternoon 

_


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Spanks - it's never smack - I'm sure your team will have fun with the Home Opener next week with The Saints...



That will definitely be a good game. I think the Saints are going to wreck them, esp. if McRib is out, but we'll see


----------



## Spanky (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, the word on the street was that the Panthers were gonna wreck us. 

Dinnt happen. 

McNabb will be back on the field in the next few weeks. Early season injury like this will affect things, but the overall team is a lot more than just McNabb. McNabb didn't rush, didn't sack and didn't make all of those interceptions. 

Oh, he didn't make that 85 yard return for a TD. 

Actually, it is a damn good division again. Every win will count.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, the word on the street was that the Panthers were gonna wreck us.
> 
> Dinnt happen.
> 
> ...



Even the Redskins?


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 14, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Even the Redskins?



Yes even the lowly Redskins - The Hogs


----------



## Spanky (Sep 14, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Even the Redskins?



What if?????


"President Obama decrees Washington to be in the NFC North Division in 2009, moves Chicago to the new NFC Chicago Division"

*Future NFC North 2009 Standings
*
*Redskins 10 - 6 Division 6 - 0
Vikings 9 - 7 Divison 3 - 3
Packers 9 - 6 - 1 Division 2 - 3 - 1
Lions 0 - 15 - 1 Division 0 - 5 - 1

*division winner

*Future NFC Chicago 2009 Standings*

*Chicago 6 - 10

* division winner





That's right. Packers choke a tie with the Lions. At home. In Lambeau. (cause that's all you saw anyways.....)


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> What if?????
> 
> 
> "President Obama decrees Washington to be in the NFC North Division in 2009, moves Chicago to the new NFC Chicago Division"
> ...



Hank. WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT???

I think that panic has set in and you're spouting nonsense at this point.Panic about what, I'm not sure...

Weirdo...


----------



## luvembig (Sep 15, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Even the Redskins?






Hey Hey now!!!!!!


----------



## luvembig (Sep 15, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yes even the lowly Redskins - The Hogs




Ugh, one W and gA'INTS fans are on cloud 9.......


----------



## Friday (Sep 15, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Friday, Friday, Friday <shakes head>
> 
> The MLB 2009 Board is over yonder......
> 
> ...



Sorry, the EEEEEEagles although I said Philly, not Phillies (and you know perfectly well what I meant although I DO prefer baseball I admit).


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 15, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Hey Hey now!!!!!!



haha Calm down. The two football shirts I own are Green Bay and Washington... 

They are girly and bedazzled and FAN-TASTIC!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 15, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _
> Gaints won - I'm happy. Jets did well too
> _
> 
> ...



Here I am. GO EAGLES!!!

Then there's this..
Date & Time Favorite Spread Underdog 
9/20 8:20 ET At Dallas -3 NY Giants


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 15, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Here I am. GO EAGLES!!!
> 
> Then there's this..
> Date & Time Favorite Spread Underdog
> 9/20 8:20 ET At Dallas -3 NY Giants



*Another key NFC East showdown - doesn't get any better than that... *:happy:

*2009 NFL Power Rankings: Week 2*

*I only listed the top 10*

1 (1) Steelers 1-0-0 
2 (2) Patriots 1-0-0 
3 (3) Giants 1-0-0 
4 (4) Eagles 1-0-0 
5 (6) Colts 1-0-0 
6 (5) Chargers 1-0-0 
7 (8) Falcons 1-0-0 
8 (9) Vikings 1-0-0 
9 (7) Titans 0-1-0 
10 (10) Ravens 1-0-0

_The New Orleans Saints and the New York Jets are riding the escalator in the latest edition of the ESPN.com NFL Power Rankings.

The Jets have vaulted from a No. 23 ranking in Week 1 to No. 16, according to a poll of our experts. Rookie Mark Sanchez's crew might be able to flirt with the penthouse should it upend the seemingly vulnerable New England Patriots when the AFC East rivals meet in Week 2.

The Saints, who have moved up six places to No. 12, could make a bid for the upper echelon if they can upset the host Philadelphia Eagles on Sunday. The Eagles are part of the upper crust that has remained unchanged in the 2009 rankings -- the Pittsburgh Steelers, the Patriots, the New York Giants and the Eagles rank Nos. 1 through 4, respectively, once again.

The biggest tumbler this week: The Carolina Panthers have fallen from No. 14 to No. 22. One notable change: The Detroit Lions (No. 31) have leapfrogged the St. Louis Rams (No. 32) to escape the rankings' lowest rung._


*Source *

*ESPN NFL Power Rankings*


----------



## Spanky (Sep 17, 2009)

New Orleans at Philly. 

Okay, I am trying to wrap my head around this one. They KILLED the Detroit Lions, who were 0 -16 last year, at home. Brees threw for skeenteen touchdowns, said he could have bagged a few more. Detroit still managed 27 points. 

The Eagles lost their starting QB who did not need to put up any numbers for his team to win (see Brett Favre and the Vikings vs. Cleveland). They beat a 12-4 team away at their opener. Held them to 10 points. 


I am just trying to see where this game will go. On paper, the Eagles have a way better defense. The Saints' weakness has been their defense. On the flip side, with Brees, they are a potent offense. I just don't see them cranking more than 20 points on the Eagles. Mr. Brees could be in for a much tougher day. 

The Eagles have to score points. They did this with offense (running, passing), defensive turnovers, and special teams. Is New Orleans better than Carolina? I guess we'll see. And the Eagles are at home. Tough place to play. The fans are nice and will be very welcoming to the Saints. NOT. 

These early games, non-division, are real head-scratchers. 

Any thoughts from the Saints fans out there? I know what Tony thinks. Yes, he is probably a Saints fan this week.......


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 17, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Any thoughts from the Saints fans out there? I know what Tony thinks. Yes, he is probably a Saints fan this week.......



As am I  If the Eagles can win this one, I'll give them some credit, not full credit, just some


----------



## Spanky (Sep 17, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> As am I  If the Eagles can win this one, I'll give them some credit, not full credit, just some



That is HUGE from a dyed-in-the-wool Jints fan. 

You think the Saints are that good? Or do you think the Eagles are not much better than them and possibly worse with McNabb* out. 

I mean they beat Detroit. Is there anything to hang your hat on? 





* McRib to you Jints fans.....


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well people keep saying to watch out for the Saints this year. I'm jumping on the bandwagon, at least for this week, and next stop for it is Philly! ;P As for the Eagles w/o McRib, hmmm, you're probably right, they have a lot of other weapons, esp. their D, it should be an interesting game


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 17, 2009)

Spanky said:


> That is HUGE from a dyed-in-the-wool Jints fan.
> 
> You think the Saints are that good? Or do you think the Eagles are not much better than them and possibly worse with McNabb* out.
> 
> ...




Spanks:
I'm predicting a very good and close game. The expectations fall on the Eagles to win this game...

Wonder what mood Westbrook will be in - heard that his  option  was not extended...






_*Hi Spanks - I'm hear to wish Prince Vick A good night sleep..
"Remember me Prince Vick" *_ :happy:

Now as for the Game... It all depends on the Eagles backup QB's and how well they do. As for Prince Vick - I would have him look at the classic "Cujo" the night before the big game.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 17, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Spanks:
> I'm predicting a very good and close game. The expectations fall on the Eagles to win this game...
> 
> Wonder what mood Westbrook will be in - heard that his  option  was not extended...
> ...



Had to correct that typo - what a great weekend this will be. So many good games ...Looking forward to the Jets and the Giants this weekend.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 20, 2009)

This has been a day of surprizes - with more to follow...


----------



## Linda (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link Tony. 

I am here and ready for some football!!!

Ok I have one gripe...

I am in this family football pool. My folks, my brother, my brother's wife and myself.

I look at Stat and injuries and homefield advantage and stat from the last few weeks before I place my picks.

Now my sister-in-law merely goes down the list and places her picks according to the prettiest uniforms and cutest players.

I know it's only week 2 but she does this every year and she kicks my butt. This year has started out no different.

This frustrates me.


----------



## Friday (Sep 20, 2009)

There is no reliable way to pick Linda although many of us like to try. :happy: That's why bookies take bets.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 20, 2009)

*HOLY SHIT! GO BEARS!
Talk about upset!*


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 20, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *HOLY SHIT! GO BEARS!
> Talk about upset!*



_Of all teams who would have figured that - but, the Jets game was something else. Ryan gives them that swagger that they haven't had since Parcells._


----------



## Linda (Sep 20, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *HOLY SHIT! GO BEARS!
> Talk about upset!*



Holy Crap!!! (high five)


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 20, 2009)

:happy: How bout dem Cowboys :happy:

*Giants 33 *- *Dallas 31 *


*As for the Iggles 
The Spirit of Cujo Speaks *






*Spanks & Daddyoh70 :Not only do I root for the Saints - I own the Iggles* :bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics, for Spanky, from when I flew into Philly, on my way back to NJ. AS you can tell from the pics, the weather was rainy and cloudy,.. and of course the beautiful Philly smog. hahaha 

View attachment DSC01741.JPG


View attachment DSC01744.JPG


----------



## Spanky (Sep 22, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> :happy: How bout dem Cowboys :happy:
> 
> *Giants 33 *- *Dallas 31 *
> 
> ...





I was watching that game and had to kick myself MORE THAN ONCE, after finding myself rooting FOR the Cowboys. Then I would root against them again and get upset that I was rooting for the Giants. 

I had to turn the damn game off.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 22, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Here are a couple of pics, for Spanky, from when I flew into Philly, on my way back to NJ. AS you can tell from the pics, the weather was rainy and cloudy,.. and of course the beautiful Philly smog. hahaha



Thanks for the pics, Barb! :kiss2:

One shot is close to the place where fans egg the Giants team bus before it enters the stadium.


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eagles got spanked, sorry spanky


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ...snip...
> You think the Saints are that good? Or do you think the Eagles are not much better than them and possibly worse with McNabb* out.
> ...snip...
> * McRib to you Jints fans.....





Spanky said:


> I was watching that game and had to kick myself MORE THAN ONCE, after finding myself rooting FOR the Cowboys. Then I would root against them again and get upset that I was rooting for the Giants.
> 
> I had to turn the damn game off.



*Mama said never kick a man when he's down so here's a song just for DaddyOh and Spanks...

Oh when the Saints, come marching in, to whoop some ass on the Eagles,
Spanky roots, roots, roots for the Giants, and DaddyOh remains silent!*

*Aww c'mon now! *



* We all know I'm not the type of gal that always listened to Mama!*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 22, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *HOLY SHIT! GO BEARS!
> Talk about upset!*



Those missed field goals were beautiful to watch update on my web browser... LoL Yay Bears!


----------



## Fonzy (Sep 22, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> :happy: How bout dem Cowboys :happy:



Awww they lost  , so much for the big video screen hampering the opposition lol. On a lil side note does anybody know if there are any good sites where I could maybe watch NFL games online?


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 22, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Here are a couple of pics, for Spanky, from when I flew into Philly, on my way back to NJ. AS you can tell from the pics, the weather was rainy and cloudy,.. and of course the beautiful Philly smog. hahaha



_I hope you weren't tempted to getting one of those Philly CheeseSteaks- stay away from them Barb...._


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I was watching that game and had to kick myself MORE THAN ONCE, after finding myself rooting FOR the Cowboys. Then I would root against them again and get upset that I was rooting for the Giants.
> 
> I had to turn the damn game off.



Sounds identical to my Sunday.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 22, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Sounds identical to my Sunday.



*I just don't get it- two of the toughest Dimmers had to turn the game off *







*Probably wishing for another Heidi  moment ... Ain't gonna happen - No Alps to be scaled ever again *


----------



## Spanky (Sep 22, 2009)

Jints fans,

Yup. Yer kings and queens of the hill. Version: Week 2. 

Just like last year. 

Keeeeeeeeep smilin'............

And where is Nancy? Would one of you run over and check on her? I mean ya'll live on top of one another. 

OWA and Nancy could have swayed me to root for the Giants versus the Cowboys. Oh, but the shower I would have had to take after that........:wubu:


And daddyoh knows the Iggles are good for one or two spankin's a year. Usually the Colts come in and do a 40 - (something much less than 40) or a Ravens ass-whoopin' like last year. No problem. We are still on board. :bow:

As long as the Phillies are winning, the Eagles will have no heat on them.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Jints fans,
> 
> Yup. Yer kings and queens of the hill. Version: Week 2.
> 
> ...



_
Spanks:

I sent a note to Nancy in Dims - so hopefully she will read it OR if any Dimmer knows of her email address they can contact her.

Ahh the Phillies - an equally fustrating comparison is the state of the NY Mets.

As crazy as the NFL season can get - one can only hope for thier team to be healthy at the end of the season and to peak at the right time (should they be lucky enough to make the playoffs)...

This weekend should be interesting ...

On other-related NFL news- Plaxico got 2 year sentence 


_


----------



## Spanky (Sep 22, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _
> Spanks:
> 
> I sent a note to Nancy in Dims - so hopefully she will read it OR if any Dimmer knows of her email address they can contact her.
> ...



I figured you see her in line at the corner bagel shop tomorrow morning. 

Plax has a spot waiting for him on the Eagles roster in 2012........


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Sep 22, 2009)

I think those huge TV screens hanging over the field at the new Cowgirls stadium are a tad too much


----------



## italianmike21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*GO JETS.... sorry I couldnt help it lol*


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Sep 22, 2009)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I think those huge TV screens hanging over the field at the new Cowgirls stadium are a tad too much



Ya think?? It was said that the huge screen would hinder the opposing team winning because in any case of hitting it, it would result in a redo.......well I guess that plan failed since they lost their opening game at there $1.2 billion stadium! Seems Tony Romo was blinded by the 160-foot long, 90-foot high video board throwing those 3 interceptions:doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I figured you see her in line at the corner bagel shop tomorrow morning.
> 
> Plax has a spot waiting for him on the Eagles roster in 2012........



_Salivating for 2012 already - though who knows what your team will look like then....will McNabb still be with the team- and what of Westbrooks? _


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 23, 2009)

Nancy is alive... Just taking a break form the boards


----------



## Spanky (Sep 23, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Nancy is alive... Just taking a break form the boards



Oh great. She talks to you.......and the rest of us are chopped steak, you know, with fried onions and some Whiz on a fresh Italian roll. Mmmmmmmm. :eat2:


How 'bout the Pack NOT TYING the Bengals. Beats that embarrassing tie we had last year, huh? 

They are counting the days here in "Sota-land" fer the Pack to meet Mista Favre again.....


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh great. She talks to you.......and the rest of us are chopped steak, you know, with fried onions and some Whiz on a fresh Italian roll. Mmmmmmmm. :eat2:
> 
> 
> How 'bout the Pack NOT TYING the Bengals. Beats that embarrassing tie we had last year, huh?
> ...



Yeah, how about there was actually a lack of false startage, and that play should have either been re-done or just plain allowed to continue (and how about receivers that can actually catch AND HOLD ON TO a ball?)

Whatever. They probably would have dropped it anyway.

As far as the great meet-up, Are the Twins still in the running for the MLB playoffs? Because I heard if they are and they tie Detroit for something or other, the tue breaker game is scheduled for October 5th at the Metrodome... so... the NFL was looking to possibly switch up the home games, which would put Bretty's return to Lambeau in just over a week.

OH. Also, for all that were concerned... he has a bent fingernail, but he's scheduled to start this week


----------



## Spanky (Sep 23, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> As far as the great meet-up, Are the Twins still in the running for the MLB playoffs? Because I heard if they are and they tie Detroit for something or other, the tue breaker game is scheduled for October 5th at the Metrodome... so... the NFL was looking to possibly switch up the home games, which would put Bretty's return to Lambeau in just over a week.
> 
> OH. Also, for all that were concerned... he has a bent fingernail, but he's scheduled to start this week



When Wisconsin FINALLY gets a real MLB team, you will understand.........

:kiss2:


btw: Twins are 2.5 games back with about 12 to play.....


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> When Wisconsin FINALLY gets a real MLB team, you will understand.........
> 
> :kiss2:
> 
> ...



DON'T EVEN GO THERE, SPANKLES.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 23, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> DON'T EVEN GO THERE, SPANKLES.



Oh, I WENT there, raided the pantry for some pretzels, grabbed a beer from the fridge and sat down on the sofa, put my feet up on the table and then later went to bathroom, didn't even lift the lid. 

Yup, I went there. <flushed too> 

Iggles fans are not nice a few days after a loss by more than 5 bajilliony points.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh, I WENT there, raided the pantry for some pretzels, grabbed a beer from the fridge and sat down on the sofa, put my feet up on the table and then later went to bathroom, didn't even lift the lid.
> 
> Yup, I went there. <flushed too>
> 
> Iggles fans are not nice a few days after a loss by more than 5 bajilliony points.



What is the point of flushing if you're going to piss on the LID of the toilet and subsequently, MY FLOOR?

And I will not get into a baseball discussion in this thread, but just know that when we have coffee, you'll have issues haha.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 23, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> What is the point of flushing if you're going to piss on the LID of the toilet and subsequently, MY FLOOR?



When you can answer this question, my young padawan, you will have reached a level of male understanding rarely achieved by women.

Namaste. :bow:


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> When you can answer this question, my young padawan, you will have reached a level of male understanding rarely achieved by women.
> 
> Namaste. :bow:



Right. So basically you meant to say lift the seat.

Got it


----------



## Spanky (Sep 23, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Right. So basically you meant to say lift the seat.
> 
> Got it



Da wimmenz.......


----------



## Linda (Sep 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> They are counting the days here in "Sota-land" fer the Pack to meet Mista Favre again.....





I really have been waiting for this game for a very long time.


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _I hope you weren't tempted to getting one of those Philly CheeseSteaks- stay away from them Barb...._


haha No Tony, we didnt have time for a yummy cheesesteak, I am pretty upset by it actually. LOL


Spanky said:


> Thanks for the pics, Barb! :kiss2:
> 
> One shot is close to the place where fans egg the Giants team bus before it enters the stadium.


No Prob Spanks, I knew you would love em


----------



## Spanky (Sep 23, 2009)

Linda said:


> I really have been waiting for this game for a very long time.



Yeah, no matter who wins and loses, it will be one heck of a three ring circus. 


Right now, Vikings at Pack, I would go Vikings -1 or -2, Pack at Vikings, I would go Pack +6.

I foresee Favre and the Vikings playing more inspired ball at Lambeau. I could see an upset of the Vikings at home in that hothouse they call a stadium.


----------



## Linda (Sep 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, no matter who wins and loses, it will be one heck of a three ring circus.
> 
> 
> Right now, Vikings at Pack, I would go Vikings -1 or -2, Pack at Vikings, I would go Pack +6.
> ...




I totally agree. The game will be all heart played at Lambeau.
Hopefully Farve is working on his arm.
He didn't really have any real long throws last week. Just kind of short throws down the field. His age is probably showing but I would like for the Vikings to win that game. Just cause


----------



## Fonzy (Sep 23, 2009)

Seen this article on yahoo and thought it was amusing, I googled it and found out its not exactly the NFL, but still, perhaps I should start supporting the Hawks, never know I might be in with a chance of becoming a millionaire LOL 

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/footba...ck-fans-Chip-Kelly-respects-?urn=ncaaf,191245


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Sep 23, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Seen this article on yahoo and thought it was amusing, I googled it and found out its not exactly the NFL, but still, perhaps I should start supporting the Hawks, never know I might be in with a chance of becoming a millionaire LOL
> 
> http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/footba...ck-fans-Chip-Kelly-respects-?urn=ncaaf,191245




Fonzy Fonzy Fonzy, LOL Good job, knowing that they arent in the NFL, but there is no way in *you know what* that the Seahawks would ever act like that. We never start fights and let alone participate in them. So babe, I dont think you should hold your breath for that big payday


----------



## Crystal (Sep 23, 2009)

So, what the HELL is up with my Titans? 0-2? 

Seriously??

Granted, both games were very close (including an OT game against Pittsburgh), but stillll.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 23, 2009)

Linda said:


> I totally agree. The game will be all heart played at Lambeau.
> Hopefully Farve is working on his arm.
> He didn't really have any real long throws last week. Just kind of short throws down the field. His age is probably showing but I would like for the Vikings to win that game. Just cause



Sworn enemy.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 24, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Sworn enemy.




Deep NFL thoughts by Spanky.......

Remember that the Viking you swear is your enemy today may be the future Packer to which you swear your allegiance tomorrow. 


:bow:


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Deep NFL thoughts by Spanky.......
> 
> Remember that the Viking you swear is your enemy today may be the future Packer to which you swear your allegiance tomorrow.
> 
> ...



lol dude, I meant HER. (Sorry Linda. Nothing personal haha)


----------



## Spanky (Sep 24, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> lol dude, I meant HER. (Sorry Linda. Nothing personal haha)



LOL msgurlypants, I didn't want to waste a "deep thoughts" for nothing. 

But your allegiances will be tested in that first game. 

I have a strange desire to go to Lambeau for that game and help BOOOOOOO through the game. I mean who better to learn good booing from than a boo-bird, uh, Eagles fan.....


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> LOL msgurlypants, I didn't want to waste a "deep thoughts" for nothing.
> 
> But your allegiances will be tested in that first game.
> 
> I have a strange desire to go to Lambeau for that game and help BOOOOOOO through the game. I mean who better to learn good booing from than a boo-bird, uh, Eagles fan.....



IF you're going... you better be taking me with you.


----------



## Linda (Sep 24, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> IF you're going... you better be taking me with you.



I'm in. lol Do you think I will survive sitting there with a vikings jersey and a Cheesehead on my head? 

I seriously doubt it. lol

I have serious issues people!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Deep NFL thoughts by Spanky.......
> 
> Remember that the Viking you swear is your enemy today may be the future Packer to which you swear your allegiance tomorrow.
> 
> ...



:happy: *Even Deeper NFL thoughts for Spanky by all Loyal Giant fans* :happy:

_Remember that the Iggles you swear is your enemy today may be the future Giant to which you swear your allegiance tomorrow_ :bow: :bow: :bow:




Linda said:


> I'm in. lol Do you think I will survive sitting there with a vikings jersey and a Cheesehead on my head?
> 
> I seriously doubt it. lol
> 
> I have serious issues people!!



_You would look pretty darn cute in my books_


----------



## Linda (Sep 24, 2009)

Aww Thanks Tony. I may need some protection though. I have been to Lambeau field. Those fans are serious!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 24, 2009)

Linda said:


> Aww Thanks Tony. I may need some protection though. I have been to Lambeau field. Those fans are serious!!



Minus the jail 

All kidding aside - I'm sure when you have those games that will be a heated rivalry something is bound to happen...


----------



## Spanky (Sep 24, 2009)

Linda said:


> Aww Thanks Tony. I may need some protection though. I have been to Lambeau field. Those fans are serious!!



"Lamb"-eau fans are just that. Tony can tell you stories about Jints-Iggles games. 

I mean in Philly, a visiting Cowboys fan was kicked down the stadium stairs a few years back during a game. When a concerned person saw him falling, and asked the people around if they should help, he was told " it's just a Cowboys fan". 

Jints fans are treated worse. 

My rules on going to visiting stadiums are as follows:

1. Don't ever go to Philly dressed in other teams apparel. Unless you are handicapped, visibly pregnant or dressed as an officer. Even then, just something small. 

2. If you visit another stadium, a hat, shirt, something non-flashy is best. 

3. Your outward enthusiasm should be indirectly proportional to the amount you team is winning. That means, the more your team is winning, the quieter you should be. 

4. Be prepared to smell like beer after the game. 

I have many friends who have been to Lambeau and the Hump-dome. Vikings fans are much worse. Packers fans were very nice to us after the Iggles won with a last second touchdown. We didn't buy drinks the rest of the evening. 

Our attire? Eagles hardhats. I recommend them also in another stadium.


----------



## Linda (Sep 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> "Lamb"-eau fans are just that. Tony can tell you stories about Jints-Iggles games.
> 
> I mean in Philly, a visiting Cowboys fan was kicked down the stadium stairs a few years back during a game. When a concerned person saw him falling, and asked the people around if they should help, he was told " it's just a Cowboys fan".
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tips. I was laughing so hard I almost pissed myself.


----------



## luvembig (Sep 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> "Lamb"-eau fans are just that. Tony can tell you stories about Jints-Iggles games.
> 
> I mean in Philly, a visiting Cowboys fan was kicked down the stadium stairs a few years back during a game. When a concerned person saw him falling, and asked the people around if they should help, he was told " it's just a Cowboys fan".
> 
> ...




My beef with the city of Philadelphia runs along the lines of numbers 1, 2 and 4.


Though it wasn't a football game, back when I was about 7 me and my grandfather drove to Philly for a Mets-Phillies game at the vet. Both teams stunk back then so tickets were easy. I was excited. My first Mets game not at Shea. I went with my little Howard Johnson jersey on and had seats in the bleachers, not I believe from the 700 level (first mistake). It was a day game, and by the 3rd inning there were a group of Phillies fans already thrashed 10 rows above us. Much to mine and my grandfather's surprise they began to heckle me. Bad. Every curse word and anti-Met and anti-New York taunt was thrown our way as well as food and beverage product. I was petrified and crying. My grandfather did his best to avert that nonsense but security had gotten us out of there. To this day I have no idea what happened to the goons above us. Stadium officials tried to appease us but we swore off any event of any kind in Philadelphia ever again. 

To this day I haven't been to any kind of game there, even though 3 of my teams are division rivals to Philly teams (Mets, Devils and Redskins). And I don't understand how some fans equate passion and love of team to brutal, immature treatment of visiting fans, especially children.


----------



## Linda (Sep 26, 2009)

luvembig said:


> My beef with the city of Philadelphia runs along the lines of numbers 1, 2 and 4.
> 
> 
> Though it wasn't a football game, back when I was about 7 me and my grandfather drove to Philly for a Mets-Phillies game at the vet. Both teams stunk back then so tickets were easy. I was excited. My first Mets game not at Shea. I went with my little Howard Johnson jersey on and had seats in the bleachers, not I believe from the 700 level (first mistake). It was a day game, and by the 3rd inning there were a group of Phillies fans already thrashed 10 rows above us. Much to mine and my grandfather's surprise they began to heckle me. Bad. Every curse word and anti-Met and anti-New York taunt was thrown our way as well as food and beverage product. I was petrified and crying. My grandfather did his best to avert that nonsense but security had gotten us out of there. To this day I have no idea what happened to the goons above us. Stadium officials tried to appease us but we swore off any event of any kind in Philadelphia ever again.
> ...





Me thinks it's mainly the alcohol.

Where da whiskey at??


----------



## luvembig (Sep 26, 2009)

Linda said:


> Me thinks it's mainly the alcohol.
> 
> Where da whiskey at??




I dunno. They used to have a courtroom and jail down there. Methinks it's a bit more than just blaming the 'a-a-a-a-a-alcohol-baby'.



Back on topic.......we lose to the Lions Sunday, everyone from Jim Zorn down to the popcorn guy should be fired. No excuses for giving a team that hasn't won a game in 2 years a win. None. Rookie QB with a top-rated D facing him should be W. That Rams 'win' wasn't so convincing last week, so this game makes me a bit uneasy....


----------



## Friday (Sep 27, 2009)

It's a freakin' game people. I dislike hometown fans who root for other teams but totally understand it if you're from there/a transplant (unless you're a Yankee fan, no quarter granted there ). But harassing children? Hurting people? Finding amusement in watching someone fall down stairs? That's sick and those kind of people should be banned from stadiums forever. Not only do they need to stay home and take their meds, they ruin it for sane people. Thank heavens few Seattle fans (of any sport) are like that. I took my cousin to a Mariners game back in the concrete wart (Kingdome) days. He was a VERY small town kid from north central Minnesota (ever hear of Akeley?) in a Twins jersey and I wore my Mariner gear. People around us teased him and then shook his hand. That's how it should be. It ain't Rollerball people. (The first one with Caan, the second one was abysmal.)


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Sep 27, 2009)

Friday said:


> It's a freakin' game people. I dislike hometown fans who root for other teams but totally understand it if you're from there/a transplant (unless you're a Yankee fan, no quarter granted there ). But harassing children? Hurting people? Finding amusement in watching someone fall down stairs? That's sick and those kind of people should be banned from stadiums forever. Not only do they need to stay home and take their meds, they ruin it for sane people. Thank heavens few Seattle fans (of any sport) are like that. I took my cousin to a Mariners game back in the concrete wart (Kingdome) days. He was a VERY small town kid from north central Minnesota (ever hear of Akeley?) in a Twins jersey and I wore my Mariner gear. People around us teased him and then shook his hand. That's how it should be. It ain't Rollerball people. (The first one with Caan, the second one was abysmal.)




Agreed! That's why I'm glad to be a Hawks fan


----------



## luvembig (Sep 27, 2009)

It's official. The Washignton Redskins are THE worst football team the NFL!!!


As a skins fan I've had to deal with quite a bit of heartache and pain in my lifetime. This may be the worse of all. This game wasn't even seen by anyone IN Detroit! That's how bad the Lions are. And we still lost! There is no coming back from this. Jim Zorn needs to go yesterday and I wish someone would force Snyder to sell this team because success isn't in his intrest. 


Everyone needs to go NOW!!!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 27, 2009)

luvembig said:


> It's official. The Washignton Redskins are THE worst football team the NFL!!!
> 
> 
> As a skins fan I've had to deal with quite a bit of heartache and pain in my lifetime. This may be the worse of all. This game wasn't even seen by anyone IN Detroit! That's how bad the Lions are. And we still lost! There is no coming back from this. Jim Zorn needs to go yesterday and I wish someone would force Snyder to sell this team because success isn't in his intrest.
> ...



_
You figure some team had to lose eventually - you just didn't want it to be your own.

It will be interesting to see what Snyder does. But, the sad fact with sports -You've had clueless owners run losing organizations (in other sports) and you still get fans (in a big market area) still coming to the arena.
_


----------



## Linda (Sep 27, 2009)

luvembig said:


> It's official. The Washignton Redskins are THE worst football team the NFL!!!



Worst than Detroit??? lol


----------



## Linda (Sep 27, 2009)

Grenn Bay and the Vikings win this week. Woohoo!!!!

What happened with the Steelers?? Cincy wins by three?? Oh Vey!! (Is that how you even spell that?)


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 27, 2009)

Linda said:


> Grenn Bay and the Vikings win this week. Woohoo!!!!
> 
> What happened with the Steelers?? Cincy wins by three?? Oh Vey!! (Is that how you even spell that?)



_
Gotta Love Parity in the NFL
_


----------



## Friday (Sep 27, 2009)

I picked Cincy in my pool. Didn't everybody?






Not a lot of Pittsburgh fans in this neck of the woods and Roethlisberger is vastly overrated.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 27, 2009)

luvembig said:


> It's official. The Washignton Redskins are THE worst football team the NFL!!!
> 
> 
> As a skins fan I've had to deal with quite a bit of heartache and pain in my lifetime. This may be the worse of all. This game wasn't even seen by anyone IN Detroit! That's how bad the Lions are. And we still lost! There is no coming back from this. Jim Zorn needs to go yesterday and I wish someone would force Snyder to sell this team because success isn't in his intrest.
> ...



No. The Lions still suck.

I refuse to name any team that I own a T-shirt for, THE worst team in football... thus, the Redskins will always be saved that offense.

Until it gets a big ass hole in it and I throw it away. Then my true feelings will come out.

Just kidding.

But no. Lions still bad. Redskins...not as bad. 

Yet.


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Sep 27, 2009)

Friday said:


> I picked Cincy in my pool. Didn't everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Picking Cincy in my pool this week, against the Browns....this should be a no brainer *crossed fingers*


----------



## Spanky (Sep 28, 2009)

Attention!

1. Cleveland quite possibly may be the worst team in football since the Detroit Lions waaaaaaaaay back in 2008. 

2. Washington will have to prove their worthiness in the soft schedule of one Giants, two Iggles and two Cowboys over the rest of the season.

3. Giants-Eagles match up will be as good as it has ever been. 

4. Brett Favre, with all of the shite and carp still has an arm and can still work the magic. Packers will very much enjoy their team in the Hump Dome next week. NOT. 

5. Seahawks in 2010! or 2011! Yea! 

6. I like Kevin Kolb. May be the Iggles starting QB in 2010 or 2011. 

7. Week three SB prediction.......NY Jets vs. NY Giants. 

8. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! ROTFLMAO. Sorry, #7 made me laugh thinking of all the NY shitty-ites who thought I was cereal. I mean super cereal.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Attention!
> Blah Blah Blah
> 
> Blah.



Spankles, Nancy will be back when (if) the Giants lose. She's not going to jinx them by coming back before they do, cause she's waited too long lol.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 28, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Spankles, Nancy will be back when (if) the Giants lose. She's not going to jinx them by coming back before they do, cause she's waited too long lol.



Yer not Nancy's keeper.........


But if you by some miracle are. 

Post pix plz rite NOW!!


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yer not Nancy's keeper.........
> 
> 
> But if you by some miracle are.
> ...



No No. She TOLD me. silly.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 28, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> No No. She TOLD me. silly.



tee hee. 




Then tell her to get her Jints lovin' 3 - 0 azz back here for the bettin'. The Iggles are gonna again turn her rack into Mt. Nancy Rushmore. And your cold snowy lovin' patooty into another Eagles sign holding picture taking bet handler.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Attention!
> 
> 1. Cleveland quite possibly may be the worst team in football since the Detroit Lions waaaaaaaaay back in 2008.
> 
> ...



_
I had to laugh with No.2 : The Redskins are in one of the toughest Divisions... wonder when the firings will begin. 
_

_
No. 8 - I knew you were a Giants & Jets fan. I bet you have the Sanchez poster proudly displayed in the family room. Lord Donovan is probably placed in the Attic :happy:



_


----------



## furious styles (Sep 28, 2009)

i was all ready to come in here and pass the mantle of "bearer of the worst team in the nfl thread" decidedly to jen 'brown streak' kron .. i mean i was going to have a grand coronation ceremony for this historic passing of the gaurd, as the raiders would have ousted the broncos for a 2-1 record and share of the division lead, the hapless brownies having been turned into hamburger by the ravens earlier. 

2 interceptions and 3 fumbles from the "futures of the franchise" later things have become cloudy again ...

what's new.


----------



## Friday (Sep 28, 2009)

Counting them chickens awful early Spanks. A couple of key injuries on your team and all of a sudden you're in deep doodoo, just like the Seahawks are now with their starting quarterback and three other starters out for the last two weeks. Hasselback out with a broken rib, Jones, Tatupu, Wilson, the list goes on. We'll talk serious smack along about week 15, until then, it's all just a cheap way to heat the room.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 28, 2009)

Friday said:


> Counting them chickens awful early Spanks. A couple of key injuries on your team and all of a sudden you're in deep doodoo, just like the Seahawks are now with their starting quarterback and three other starters out for the last two weeks. Hasselback out with a broken rib, Jones, Tatupu, Wilson, the list goes on. We'll talk serious smack along about week 15, until then, it's all just a cheap way to heat the room.



Juuuuuuust makin sure you're awake out there.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 28, 2009)

Does Cleveland have a hockey team?


----------



## Adrian (Sep 28, 2009)

The 49ers discovered yesterday how it felt to the losing team all the times Joe Montana and Steve Young worked their magic! Two stinkin' seconds on the clock.
My personal opinion, the 'prevent defense' only prevents a team from winning! When I saw the 49ers rushing just three people, I threw my hands up!! Any good quarterback Brett Favre, etc. with good protection from his offensive line can work miracles (or a reasonable facsimile)!
This years Niners have a great attitude and as a team seemed to be scrappy and fights hard to win.


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Does Cleveland have a hockey team?



Leave poor Clevland alone,.. Big, mean, Spanky!! The poor things are drowning in misery already from their pathetic season so far. All that talent and they STILL suck ass?!?!?! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Leave poor Clevland alone,.. Big, mean, Spanky!! The poor things are drowning in misery already from their pathetic season so far. All that talent and they STILL suck ass?!?!?! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr



I wonder how long before the fans run Mangini out of town....

*Browns coach defends philosophy*

*Updated: September 21, 2009, 8:01 PM ET*

*BEREA, Ohio -- Eric Mangini has strict rules for his players. Break them and pay.*

*Two games into Mangini's coaching tenure with the Cleveland Browns, his team doesn't seem able to do what he wants.

The Browns' offense can't find the end zone with a GPS. Their defense can't tackle and had a second straight second-half collapse. Their starting quarterback, though wildly popular, has been indecisive, inaccurate and unable to complete passes longer than 10 yards.


AFC North blog
ESPN.com's James Walker writes about all things AFC North in his division blog. 

 Blog network: NFL Nation


So bad for so long, the Browns are awful -- still.

They dropped to 0-2 on Sunday with a 27-6 loss to the Denver Broncos, who put the Browns away much the same way the Minnesota Vikings did one week earlier in the opener. Trailing 13-6 entering the fourth quarter, Cleveland couldn't come up with a big offensive play or defensive stop and dropped its eighth consecutive game dating to last season.

"I'm tired of it," linebacker D'Qwell Jackson said in a sparse locker room on Monday. "I'm just frustrated. It's to the point now where it's my fourth year. Something has to be different."

Mangini was supposed to make a difference, but the former New York Jets coach has yet to see his system take hold and produce wins. He already has overhauled a Cleveland roster that likely will undergo many more makeovers before this season ends.

No one expected Mangini, who was fired after three seasons in New York, to transform the Browns into contenders overnight, but Sunday's loss was reminiscent of so many others since Cleveland's 1999 expansion return -- new faces, old results.

Wide receiver Braylon Edwards, who caught six passes for 92 yards against the Broncos, is at a loss to explain the losses.

"I usually come in and say the same thing -- get back to the drawing board -- which has been the answer for a lot of questions over the last couple of years," he said. "We practice hard. We worked hard and it felt like we were moving in the right direction both weeks, especially last week, so Sunday definitely was a shock to us for the way we practiced.

"It's going to take guys to make up their mind on game day to do what we do during the week and bring that to the field on Sundays."

Mangini said the first thing he pointed out to the Browns during their Monday meeting was that they were in position to get victory No. 1.

"It's about an inherently winnable game or as competitive a game as you're going to see most weeks," he said.

True to form, the Browns found a way to lose it.

Quarterback Brady Quinn had his second straight rough outing. Chosen by Mangini over Derek Anderson to be Cleveland's starter, Quinn went 18 of 31 for 161 yards with one interception. He was sacked four times, but there were plays when he simply held the ball too long.

Many of Quinn's errant throws sailed high over their intended target. He rarely tested Denver's secondary with deep throws, preferring to drop it off underneath coverage.

Despite Quinn's poor showing -- his 66.9 rating ranks him 28th among the league's 32 quarterbacks -- Mangini has no plans to change QBs.

It's not all Quinn's fault, Mangini said.

"It starts with the quarterback, usually that's what everybody looks at and typically they get the lion's share of the credit and the lion's share of the blame," Mangini said. "But as you watch any play, it comes down to everybody doing what they're supposed to be doing in that spot."

In addition to an 0-2 start, Mangini's eight months in Cleveland have been marked by several peculiar incidents.

Not long after taking the job, Mangini had a squabble with Pro Bowl nose tackle Shaun Rogers that was later attributed to a miscommunication. He also drew some negative press for making Cleveland's rookies take a 10-hour bus ride to attend his football camp in Connecticut.

During training camp, where he blared music during practices to sharpen his team's focus and made players run laps when they made a mistake, it was learned that he had threatened to fine players for offenses like failing to park in their assigned spots and other conduct he felt was "detrimental" to the team.

There was also his drawn-out quarterback competition between Quinn and Anderson, which concluded with Mangini keeping the winner a secret until an hour before kickoff of the season opener.

Mangini didn't make many friends in New York, where he was dubbed "Mangenius" after taking the Jets to a playoff bid in his first season.

Last week, former NFL quarterback and CBS analyst Boomer Esiason criticized Mangini's secretive ways.

"Eric Mangini can take the fun out of a 10-year-old's birthday party with Big Bird there," Esiason said. "That's how miserable this guy is becoming."

Yahoo!Sports reported that Mangini recently fined an unidentified Browns player $1,701 for failing to pay for a $3 bottle of water he drank in his hotel room during a preseason road trip.

Mangini did not confirm or deny the bottled-water fine, but said he imposes guidelines for his team to follow "because we have a very diverse group of people, and the rules are set up to make sure we can operate effectively as possible."

"I don't ask anybody to do anything that normal, mature people aren't asked to do," he said. "When we go to hotels, we pay incidentals. We don't park in handicapped spots. We don't park in fire lanes. We don't park in somebody else's spot. I believe people should be mature and approach things in a responsible way. And I believe that people in the organization should have that respect from everybody.

"I'm going to keep believing that, I'm going to keep demanding that we have mature, responsible people as part of the Browns. I make no apologies for that."

Mangini has his standards and rules. So does the NFL, which fined him $25,000 last week for failing to put quarterback Brett Favre on the injury report late last season in New York.

It's not known if he's paid up yet.


Copyright 2009 by The Associated Press*

*Source*

*ESPN*


----------



## Crystal (Sep 28, 2009)

0-3.

What the *#&$! bloody hell is going on?!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry folks, been kind of busy. Just to weigh in.. Week 2  Week 3 :happy: .............and whatever Spanky said. Hopefully a lot of recovering will happen during the bye week.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 28, 2009)

Just to be fair to bustin on the Cleveland football team, for all the Steelers fans who pop in to say things like "thanks for the bajillionieth SB ring"! Ta! I give you a steaming heaping pile of "How's it lookin down there in the basement?"

YA FREAKIN LOST TO THE BUNGLES. NO EFFIN TIE, A L-O-S-S. 

News flashes.

#1 The Browns are one win away from getting a basement roomie in the AFC North.

#2 The Super Bowl curse is supposed to beset the LOSING team from the year before. 

#3 Why we no see no stinkin' Steelers fans when dey iz loozin an shit. 

#4 Direct from Coldy in Cleveland, an oldy but a goodie........


----------



## Friday (Sep 29, 2009)

In '06 after 'winning' Superbowl XL the Stealers (I know how _they_ spell it) went 8-8 and finished one spot out of the basement in their division. Guess we're watching an instant replay.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 29, 2009)

I read today that the Eagles had two things happen in the game last week that have never happened in the history of the NFL. 

1. Kevin Kolb, QB, was the first player in history to throw for more than 300 yards in his first two NFL starts. 

2. DeSean Jackson was the first player to have a reception for over 60 yards in his first three games. (I am not sure if it is ANY three games in a row or not). 

Mr. Kolb has been in the shadow of Mr. McNabb for the past two years, learning and developing. He is showing the promise of the future for the Eagles. Kind of like Aaron Rodgers of the Packers. 


The Eagles, having beaten two teams that have both not won a game and heading into a bye coming out against a 0-3 Bucs team, I can't get too excited about anything at this point. Parity is what they call it when your team loses to an 0 - 3 team. Doing what they should do is the answer when they destroy an 0 - 3 team. 


And Zwebbi-pants, official spokeswoman for Nancygirl1971 version 2.0, Jints fan in hiding, what is her official position on the future 16 - 0 Giants playing the 10 - 6 Eagles in the Meadowlands in the Divisional Playoffs in Jan 2010? Will she still be askeered and fa-fraid?


----------



## Spanky (Sep 29, 2009)

Friday said:


> In '06 after 'winning' Superbowl XL the Stealers (I know how _they_ spell it) went 8-8 and finished one spot out of the basement in their division. Guess we're watching an instant replay.



"winning" versus winning? Why the quotes? Stealers like Cheatriots? Is there a pattern here? Please explain. Inquiring minds want to know. Me too.....


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> And Zwebbi-pants, official spokeswoman for Nancygirl1971 version 2.0, Jints fan in hiding, what is her official position on the future 16 - 0 Giants playing the 10 - 6 Eagles in the Meadowlands in the Divisional Playoffs in Jan 2010? Will she still be askeered and fa-fraid?




Nancy says:

_*I ain't askeered of his stoopid Hatchlings. He shouldn't be worried about Jan. He needs to worry about Nov 1st which is when my boys are gonna hand them their eggshell covered asses..*_.


I think she meant to add... Bring it, Beeotch.


And get your ass down here for coffee.


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 29, 2009)

Even though I despise the Eagles and all they stand for, I will admit Kevin Kolb has one heck of a throwing arm.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 30, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Nancy says:
> 
> _*I ain't askeered of his stoopid Hatchlings. He shouldn't be worried about Jan. He needs to worry about Nov 1st which is when my boys are gonna hand them their eggshell covered asses..*_.
> 
> ...



The coffee will be soon, my young padawan. :bow:

As for being spokeswoman........DAY-UM! That sounded just like something she would say. 

Now for your take on the Puckers - Viqkweens match-up this week? Predictions?


----------



## Spanky (Sep 30, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Even though I despise the Eagles and all they stand for, I will admit Kevin Kolb has one heck of a throwing arm.



zOMG! I will never wash this post again. :wubu:


Heck, who knows, one of them (Kolb or McRib)* may be backing up Eli Manning in two years.....







*yeah, I wrote McRib. Funny is funny.:bow:


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> The coffee will be soon, my young padawan. :bow:
> 
> As for being spokeswoman........DAY-UM! That sounded just like something she would say.
> 
> Now for your take on the Puckers - Viqkweens match-up this week? Predictions?



If the offensive line can manage to get their ass in gear and protect Rodgers, then I think we have a decent shot.

However, this has not been the case and I see no reason to assume that magically this will happen on Monday.

Rodgers has stayed quite calm under various degrees or pressure over the last year (and including the Dallas game on 2007) so should that continue, it will work in our favor.

Our defense is all about the Pickoffs, and so is Bretty pants haha... so that should make a good combination.  We just need to be able to convert and expect the Hail Mary's.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 30, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> If the offensive line can manage to get their ass in gear and protect Rodgers, then I think we have a decent shot.
> 
> However, this has not been the case and I see no reason to assume that magically this will happen on Monday.
> 
> ...



Excellent breakdown. I am slightly aroused. (Football speaking.....otherwise that would be creepy, right? )

That offensive line zone blocking scheme has not turned out so well for the Pack. They now have a small line and are have trouble moving the other teams' poundage off of the line. 

Vikings pass rush has been decent. Secondary, not so decent. Run defense has been excellent and the Packers haven't been running well. Aaron Rodgers will have to win this game with some pure West Coast offensive. The Vikings are not all that.....yet. I don't think they have faced a quarterback as good as Rodgers. It will be telling.....


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> zOMG! I will never wash this post again. :wubu:
> 
> 
> Heck, who knows, one of them (Kolb or McRib)* may be backing up Eli Manning in two years.....
> ...




_
Spanks: I'm truly touched :happy: and to get you and Daddyoh70 off on the right track... Here's a screen saver that you can each put on your respective computers.

No fighting as there are enough pics for all to share 

I know the Team photo will match well with the Eli Manning posters that you each have in your respective homes. 
_







_
Heard that Garcia was sent packing. Think your team missed the boat by not going after Derrick Ward ( if he was available)?
_




Spanky said:


> Excellent breakdown. I am slightly aroused. (Football speaking.....otherwise that would be creepy, right? )
> 
> That offensive line zone blocking scheme has not turned out so well for the Pack. They now have a small line and are have trouble moving the other teams' poundage off of the line.
> 
> Vikings pass rush has been decent. Secondary, not so decent. Run defense has been excellent and the Packers haven't been running well. Aaron Rodgers will have to win this game with some pure West Coast offensive. The Vikings are not all that.....yet. I don't think they have faced a quarterback as good as Rodgers. It will be telling.....



_
This should be the marquee game of the week- I wonder how big the ratings will be. 

_


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Excellent breakdown. *I am slightly aroused. (Football speaking.....otherwise that would be creepy, right? )*
> 
> That offensive line zone blocking scheme has not turned out so well for the Pack. They now have a small line and are have trouble moving the other teams' poundage off of the line.
> 
> Vikings pass rush has been decent. Secondary, not so decent. Run defense has been excellent and the Packers haven't been running well. Aaron Rodgers will have to win this game with some pure West Coast offensive. The Vikings are not all that.....yet. I don't think they have faced a quarterback as good as Rodgers. It will be telling.....




Totally trying to decide if I should laugh or cry...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 1, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Totally trying to decide if I should laugh or cry...



You have summed up most women's reaction to me. 



And TONY? This is the first time I could look at that pic and not THROW UP. I mean that SB was eons ago.....quit living in the past.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> And TONY? This is the first time I could look at that pic and not THROW UP. I mean that SB was eons ago.....quit living in the past.




*Yes- and what a glorious past that was AND many more great future moments to come :happy: - but, now to matters of the present*


*Sun, Nov 1 Giants @ Philadelphia 4:15 PM FOX *

_ 4 weeks away- wonder how the teams will be then _


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 5, 2009)

I really, really thought I was going to be able to make a commitment on which side I want to win this game...but I can't.

I will be overjoyed if the Packers manage to win (which they don't deserve to if they can't keep their hands on the ball and they can't defend Rodgers) but as I said on Facebook...Brett Favre is Brett Favre.

To me, he is football, and really...if the Vikings win... So be it.

I just love watching him play. :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I really, really thought I was going to be able to make a commitment on which side I want to win this game...but I can't.
> 
> I will be overjoyed if the Packers manage to win (which they don't deserve to if they can't keep their hands on the ball and they can't defend Rodgers) but as I said on Facebook...Brett Favre is Brett Favre.
> 
> ...



There needs to be more shots of Ted "fucking" Thompson every time Favre throws another touchdown. And this "if the Vikings win so be it" is just not right. Stop it, yer making Vincew Lombardi cry.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> There needs to be more shots of Ted "fucking" Thompson every time Favre throws another touchdown. And this "if the Vikings win so be it" is just not right. Stop it, yer making Vincew Lombardi cry.



I agree about the Ted Thompson shots.

And Lombardi has been crying all damn season, every time Aaron Rodgers goes crashing to the ground, sacked AGAIN. Or every time Jennings and Driver drop passes that CLEARLY should have been caught.



Also, let's face it. The REAL story of this game is that Ryan Longwell is facing his former club for the first time in over a year


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I agree about the Ted Thompson shots.
> 
> And Lombardi has been crying all damn season, every time Aaron Rodgers goes crashing to the ground, sacked AGAIN. Or every time Jennings and Driver drop passes that CLEARLY should have been caught.
> 
> ...



Did you say "dropped passes" ? OUCH.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Did you say "dropped passes" ? OUCH.



NO SHIT.

I was going to include Lee in the diatribe above, but I couldn't remember the passes he dropped. 

I certainly hope HE remembers THAT ONE. 

FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> NO SHIT.
> 
> I was going to include Lee in the diatribe above, but I couldn't remember the passes he dropped.
> 
> ...



I'm LOLing my ass off right now. I'll post pics later for you.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I'm LOLing my ass off right now. I'll post pics later for you.



Yes, thank you. Be sure to include one of yourself, sweet cheeks.

ALSO, maybe, possibly, could the refs, oh, I dunno...be...IMPARTIAL?

HANDS TO FACE!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Yes, thank you. Be sure to include one of yourself, sweet cheeks.
> 
> ALSO, maybe, possibly, could the refs, oh, I dunno...be...IMPARTIAL?
> 
> HANDS TO FACE!!!!



The refs will get it right. No fumble but a safety. McCarthy is doing a great job scoring points for the Viqueens.:doh:

Start drinking........heavily.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> The refs will get it right. No fumble but a safety. McCarthy is doing a great job scoring points for the Viqueens.:doh:
> 
> Start drinking........heavily.



Clearly, this is just all a big set up for the Packers Revenge/ Favre ass whooping that will occur in 1 month at Lambeau.


hahahahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 6, 2009)

THREE HUNDRED EIGHTY EFFIN FOUR USELESS YARDS. I love Aaron Rodgers and will be sad when his career is over in 3 weeks because he is BUSTED after throwing 384 yards and not being able to walk away, much less with a win, because his linemen can't protect him.


On another note, I too would like to have beaten every team in the NFL. 

And, I will always love Brett Favre, no matter what. :kiss2: To me, he IS Football.


----------



## luvembig (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it at all possible for ESPN to kiss Brett Favre's ass any more.........?


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 6, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Is it at all possible for ESPN to kiss Brett Favre's ass any more.........?



Probably, so you should be glad they're not 

That might get annoying.


----------



## luvembig (Oct 6, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Probably, so you should be glad they're not
> 
> That might get annoying.





Everyone on that network, from Jaws to Merreil Hoge to Tony Kornheiser to Mike Tirico to Stewart Scott speak of him as if he should be the 5th head on Mt. Rushmore. It's beyond laughable now.

We get it guys! You love the man! Now get off his sack!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2009)

Just listening to WFAN - here's one record that might last for a long while.
Favre is the only QB to have beaten all 32 NFL teams.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Everyone on that network, from Jaws to Merreil Hoge to Tony Kornheiser to Mike Tirico to Stewart Scott speak of him as if he should be the 5th head on Mt. Rushmore. It's beyond laughable now.
> 
> We get it guys! You love the man! Now get off his sack!!!!



Season is still early- let's see what happens a few weeks from now


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Just listening to WFAN - here's one record that might last for a long while.
> Favre is the only QB to have beaten all 32 NFL teams.



Toooooony, I said dat already!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Toooooony, I said dat already!!!



Sorry for the double post Mszwebs


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Sorry for the double post Mszwebs



hahaha It's ok. Mine was hiding in between "I love you Aaron, so try not to die even though the line can't defend you" and "I love you Brett Favre even though you're wearing purple."

Yours was much easier to read


----------



## luvembig (Oct 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Season is still early- let's see what happens a few weeks from now



Words spoken by every Jets fan around here


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 6, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Words spoken by every Jets fan around here



The Jets have fans?








KIDDING, as I basically am one haha. They're part of my AFC posse lol.


----------



## luvembig (Oct 6, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> The Jets have fans?



They are among THE most tortured in sports.



Ask any Jets fan about the fake snap game.


----------



## Friday (Oct 6, 2009)

Spanky said:


> "winning" versus winning? Why the quotes? Stealers like Cheatriots? Is there a pattern here? Please explain. Inquiring minds want to know. Me too.....



Google 'Worst officiating in SuperBowl history' and see what it gets you.


----------



## luvembig (Oct 6, 2009)

luvembig said:


> They are among THE most tortured in sports.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask any Jets fan about the fake snap game.





I meant to say fake 'spike' game. Marino played them for fools that day....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 6, 2009)

Dear Fans of Long Time Sucky-assed Teams But Still Have a Super Bowl to Their Name,


Suck it. 

And spare me your whining. Joe Namath. Mkay? Feel better now? There ain't no torture like not having a Super Bowl. Or worse not even getting to one. 

- Spanky


----------



## Spanky (Oct 6, 2009)

I loved this snippet from ESPN.com. Referring to Favre. That play where the Pack dropped back into....what would you call it? Timeout? Tea time? Vacation? 


_*"He had his way because the Vikings' offensive line didn't give up a sack. There was one play in the third quarter where Favre pumped once, pumped twice, did a Sudoku, baked a pot roast, recited the capitals of the 50 states and then completed a 25-yarder to tight end Jeff Dugan. On the next play, he hit Berrian for the 31-yard TD."*_


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 6, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I loved this snippet from ESPN.com. Referring to Favre. That play where the Pack dropped back into....what would you call it? Timeout? Tea time? Vacation?
> 
> 
> _*"He had his way because the Vikings' offensive line didn't give up a sack. There was one play in the third quarter where Favre pumped once, pumped twice, did a Sudoku, baked a pot roast, recited the capitals of the 50 states and then completed a 25-yarder to tight end Jeff Dugan. On the next play, he hit Berrian for the 31-yard TD."*_



lol I don't think that you're going to find anyone arguing, Spankles. He probably few down to Hattiesburg and cut his lawn while he was at it.



Someone needs to fire Thompson. NOT because of the Favre thing in general, but because he talks about how great Rodgers is, but he doesn't hire players that can give him time and protect the investment. Sacked 8 time in ONE GAME. I wonder if I could do a better job. 

Seriously.  I mean...I weigh more than any of them lol.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 6, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I wonder if I could do a better job.
> 
> Seriously.  I mean...I weigh more than any of them lol.



Why do I close my eyes and see you in a Packers uniform. You run over to Jared Allen, who is just lifting himself off of Mr. Rodgers for the 4.5th time, grab him by both ears and head butt him back onto the turf. Then you kick him in his junk, slightly slip the football pants down and girly wee wee on his helmet. 

Then you get disqualified. 15 yard penalty against the Pack. And you give the whole Metrodome the finger on the way into the tunnel. 

All this just because you missed your block and Aaron got knocked on his cute widdle can. And cuz you hate Jared Allen.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Why do I close my eyes and see you in a Packers uniform. You run over to Jared Allen, who is just lifting himself off of Mr. Rodgers for the 4.5th time, grab him by both ears and head butt him back onto the turf. Then you kick him in his junk, slightly slip the football pants down and girly wee wee on his helmet.
> 
> Then you get disqualified. 15 yard penalty against the Pack. And you give the whole Metrodome the finger on the way into the tunnel.
> 
> All this just because you missed your block and Aaron got knocked on his cute widdle can. And cuz you hate Jared Allen.



I imagine our lovely MszWebs: as a NY Giant for the day. We'll even un-retire Frank Gifford's HOF #16 Jersey.







I envision MszWebs and Brandon Jacobs running down the Hapless Iggles Defense. Even the great Iggles LB -Jeremiah Trotter will call it a day


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I loved this snippet from ESPN.com. Referring to Favre. That play where the Pack dropped back into....what would you call it? Timeout? Tea time? Vacation?
> 
> 
> _*"He had his way because the Vikings' offensive line didn't give up a sack. There was one play in the third quarter where Favre pumped once, pumped twice, did a Sudoku, baked a pot roast, recited the capitals of the 50 states and then completed a 25-yarder to tight end Jeff Dugan. On the next play, he hit Berrian for the 31-yard TD."*_



There was an interesting comment made by a few of the local commentators here. Many do give Favre his due. To play at this level just shy of his 40th birthday... reminds one of the great George Blanda.

Hopefully the Vikings won't become the 2009 version of the (2008 NY Jets)...


----------



## CLUB AMPLE (Oct 7, 2009)

just chiming in 

GIANTS


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 7, 2009)

CLUB AMPLE said:


> just chiming in
> 
> GIANTS



_
Welcome to the NFL Thread - always good to see another loyal Giants fan
_


----------



## Friday (Oct 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _
> Welcome to the NFL Thread - always good to see another loyal Giants fan
> _



Now, since not everyone discloses there location, how many of them are loyal and how many just jumping on the popular bandwagon?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 7, 2009)

Friday said:


> Now, since not everyone discloses there location, how many of them are loyal and how many just jumping on the popular bandwagon?



Gobs, my dear Friday, gobs of them.

Only Stealers fans are worse.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 7, 2009)

Friday said:


> Now, since not everyone discloses there location, how many of them are loyal and how many just jumping on the popular bandwagon?



lol True Dat.

Though I'm going to assume he's not a bandwagon jumper since he's the guy that does the dances up in CT, so he's at least in the vicinity lol. Not that you HAVE to be local to love a team...just sayin'.

I went to one in Rocky Hill in Feb of 2008. Thumbs up.

Welcome to the thread, Bill (If it is in fact Bill who posted that lol)


----------



## luvembig (Oct 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Gobs, my dear Friday, gobs of them.
> 
> Only Stealers fans are worse.



They are some of the most annoying fans in sports.

Their away games are awful things in endure. They invade your stadium like it's a home game and they wave that silly ass wash cloth in your face. 

That's why Lendale White is my boy. He did what fans of 31 other teams have wanted to do since the 70's.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 7, 2009)

This is the first time I've posted in the NFL thread, and it's actually about a complaint.

I SUCK I choosing games for a pool. I work in an office so there's obviously a weekly pool for the games, 5 bucks buy in, winner take all . . . I suck suck SUCK at choosing games. I have the great ability to NOT be able to see upsets. 

Anyways . . . what am I supposed to say? Oh yeah, 

CARDINALS RULE!!!


----------



## CLUB AMPLE (Oct 7, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> lol True Dat.
> 
> Though I'm going to assume he's not a bandwagon jumper since he's the guy that does the dances up in CT, so he's at least in the vicinity lol. Not that you HAVE to be local to love a team...just sayin'.
> 
> ...



for the record....

this is the bill who throws club ample parties in several states .. thank you for the thumbs up, when ya coming back ?? 

and my teams are as follows... just in case my (*allegiance* love spellcheck!) is questioned from this point on lol

Giants ..ive ony been to one game in person...but i seldom miss a game on tv
.... i root against the cowboys... the eagles... and the patriots

Yankees.... i have a ball autographed by bucky dent  .. my favorite player of all time on the yankees is thurman munson... my favorite recent yankee is bernie williams... my favorite current yankee is derek jeter...my second favorite team is whoever is playing the red sox.

Celtics... bird parish mchale lol i root against the lakers and the knicks 

all these teams I have liked since I was old enough to know what sports were... because that's what my dad liked and no other reason than that.

for hockey 
Whalers.. and since the Whalers left town I just can't get into another hockey team.  but i still love watching it.. and playing it on EA sports lol


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Dear Fans of Long Time Sucky-assed Teams But Still Have a Super Bowl to Their Name,
> 
> 
> Suck it.
> ...





*Have lost a SuperBowl - as of 2009*

Buffalo Bills (0-4) consecutively 1991-1994 
Cincinnati Bengals (0-2) 1982, 1989 
Tennessee Titans (0-1) 2000 
San Diego Chargers (0-1) 1995 
Philadelphia Eagles (0-2) 1981, 2005 
Minnesota Vikings (0-4) 1970, 1974, 1975, 1977 
Carolina Panthers (0-1) 2004 
Atlanta Falcons (0-1) 1999 
Seattle Seahawks (0-1) 2006 
Arizona Cardinals (0-1) 2009 


*Have never played in a Super Bowl :*

The Cleveland Browns 
Jacksonville Jaguars 
Houston Texans 
Detroit Lions 
New Orleans Saints [/COLOR]


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Have lost a SuperBowl - as of 2009*
> 
> Buffalo Bills (0-4) consecutively 1991-1994
> Cincinnati Bengals (0-2) 1982, 1989
> ...



THE Cleveland Browns? Are they somehow special?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 8, 2009)

Spanky said:


> THE Cleveland Browns? Are they somehow special?



At least Braylon Edwards gets a free pass to a better team (at least at this point)... didn't know that Lebron James had so much pull.

Braylon Edwards Trade


----------



## Friday (Oct 8, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Gobs, my dear Friday, gobs of them.
> 
> Only Stealers fans are worse.



You can root for even my least favorite team and I have no issue with that, but be consistent. Don't have a different favorite team every damn year, especially when it's whoever is favored to win going in to the SuperBowl. Yeah, we all pick a side for the Bowl been when your pick is always the favorite? You're not even a football fan when you do that.


----------



## Linda (Oct 9, 2009)

I am sooooo tired...I just got my picks in to the family pool. Fashionably late. I feel like I had to rush through so watch me get them all right this week. LOL Less thinking=better score??


----------



## Friday (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Spanks. Hasselback is back. Didja notice huh? Didja?


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 11, 2009)

Friday said:


> Hey Spanks. Hasselback is back. Didja notice huh? Didja?



Ha,he's back and we look damn good!


----------



## Friday (Oct 11, 2009)

The Jags aren't the toughest team for sure, but Arizona, Bye, Dallas, Detroit and Arizona again give him plenty time to hit 100% before we visit Minnesota.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 12, 2009)

Friday said:


> Hey Spanks. Hasselback is back. Didja notice huh? Didja?



I missed it while watching McNabb. He's back too.


----------



## Friday (Oct 12, 2009)

Meh, he didn't win 41-0 and the Bucs are an even bigger pushover than the Jags.


----------



## luvembig (Oct 12, 2009)

The Washington Redskins are officially the NFL slump busters.

Another win-less team gets their first victory off the backs of Jim Zorn and his magnificent offense and that terrific Greg Blache defense.

We got another win-less team up next week. Looking forward to making those guys smile coming off the field again.......


Please Dan Snyder, *SELL THE TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Linda (Oct 12, 2009)

Linda said:


> I am sooooo tired...I just got my picks in to the family pool. Fashionably late. I feel like I had to rush through so watch me get them all right this week. LOL Less thinking=better score??





Less thnking= I sucked this week. 
I hate it when my brother pulls ahead.
Bah Humbug!!


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 12, 2009)

Linda said:


> Less thnking= I sucked this week.
> I hate it when my brother pulls ahead.
> Bah Humbug!!



Don't feel bad . I have been in a fantasy league for 3 years and this is the worst i have ever done. I am tied for last place. My mistake was letting my football fan daughter and her bf pick my team this year. I did better when i picked my own.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 12, 2009)

Linda said:


> Less thnking= I sucked this week.
> I hate it when my brother pulls ahead.
> Bah Humbug!!



Don't feel bad- the season is not over yet...



 NFL:Week 6 matchups


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Oct 17, 2009)

Been a long time since I have been here because I have been so dang busy what can I say it truely is a rebuilding year for my tampa bay bucs we had the talent just nothing came of it I don't know about getting rid of gaines adams though I mean yea he didn't play to potential but atleast he somewhat contributed but oh well I'll still be watching every sunday waiting for us to turn things around just wishful thinking I know


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 18, 2009)

In light of the brutal beating taken by the New York Giants this afternoon, I only have one thing to say...


WELCOME BACK NANCY!

:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 18, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> In light of the brutal beating taken by the New York Giants this afternoon, I only have one thing to say...
> 
> 
> WELCOME BACK NANCY!
> ...




MsZwebs: 

I'm sure Nancy will be all smiles at the welcome & yes that was a beating that The G-Men took. Will be interesting to see what happens in the next few weeks. 

Didn't see much of the game only the final minutes since I jsut got a back from the Jersey Bash..Looking at the scoreboard for the later games-I'm sure we will be in for some surprizes


----------



## Friday (Oct 18, 2009)

Very odd week. Seattle got their asses stomped by Arizona at home fercriessake. Only thing standing between us and the basement is St Loius (thank goodness). Hope Hasselbeck can get his dookey together.

Lots of favored teams lost today (or didn't cover their spreads which matters in my pool). I feel your pain Spanks. Glad that 14 point spread scared me away from the Philly game.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 18, 2009)

*stomps in, throws self down on the NFL Thread couch, and crosses arms* I don't wanna talk about it!


----------



## Friday (Oct 18, 2009)

Nothing shameful about a 15-1 season Nance.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *stomps in, throws self down on the NFL Thread couch, and crosses arms* I don't wanna talk about it!



Don't worry nancy it will work itself out come December...


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I missed it while watching McNabb. He's back too.



So...which Version of DarthSpanky should we prepare for this week....

DarthSpanky version 1.0 "Rabid Iggles fan"  OR
DarthSpanky version 2.0 "The Loyal Viking"


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 18, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> In light of the brutal beating taken by the New York Giants this afternoon, I only have one thing to say...
> 
> 
> WELCOME BACK NANCY!
> ...



'Twas brutal. I am partly to blame. I didn't root properly as I was goodbye-ing it at the Jersey Bash. I take full responsibility for not being there to cheer my boys on in my Giants jersey and cap sitting in the lucky corner of the couch. 

Superstitious? Who, me?

And thank you, m'dear Bellzie for the text with only a few seconds left in the game reminding me of my pledge to return to the NFL Thread ONLY when the Giants finally lost. Such a sweet girl is our Bellz!



tonynyc said:


> Didn't see much of the game only the final minutes since I jsut got a back from the Jersey Bash..Looking at the scoreboard for the later games-I'm sure we will be in for some surprizes



I can't believe I missed you at the bash! How did that happen?!?!?



tonynyc said:


> Don't worry nancy it will work itself out come December...



Things better work themselves out by November 1st, Tony! NOVEMBER 1ST!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I can't believe I missed you at the bash! How did that happen?!?!?




_
   

What a Bummer- Now Nancy where you at the Meet n Greet and did you go to the Dinner Buffet? 

Debra and I didn't get in until Saturday. We missed the Buffet and ended up going to the Diner for Dinner.... So, by the time we got to the Dance (which was around 10pm) everything was going in full blast... so it's so easy to miss...

I'm posting some pics on the NJ BAsh thread tonight 
_


----------



## Spanky (Oct 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *stomps in, throws self down on the NFL Thread couch, and crosses arms* I don't wanna talk about it!



:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Ah yes. Lovestruck Spanky.

The worst of them all


----------



## luvembig (Oct 19, 2009)

On a day where yet another winless team beats our inept offense, on a day where the team announces that Jim Zorn will no longer be the offensive play caller, on a day where our starting QB is benched for a mid-30's lifetime backup, on a day where FedEx Field looked half-empty for the first time in my memory, I am yet cautiously optimistic. 

Why you ask....................? 

Because our next opponent lost to a team equally as bad, if not worse!!!! I had to double-take at the iigles-Raiders score to make sure I wasn't seeing things. All the NFC East teams (except the cowpokes) took a beating today. BTW Giants fans, what happened today is what happens when you face a real NFL offense. One that can score when it wants to. New Orleans, Minnesota and Atlanta are just some of these teams. And all will be there to meet you in January. 

Will we beat Philadelphia next week on Monday Night? I HIGHLY doubt it. However, if that putrid D in Oakland can hold them to only 3 field goals, why can't we have a shot next week?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 19, 2009)

even the pigeons were helping us!


----------



## Linda (Oct 19, 2009)

furious styles said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> OMG! I love that!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 19, 2009)

The greatest quarterback of all time leads the way to a 59-0 massacre. Its a good thing he's a professional, otherwise he could have had about 12 TD passes in that game if he wanted ;-)


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 20, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> The greatest quarterback of all time leads the way to a 59-0 massacre. Its a good thing he's a professional, otherwise he could have had about 12 TD passes in that game if he wanted ;-)



This ranks with other Historical losses

*1940* Chicago Bears annihilation of the Washington Redskins 73-0
*1989* Cincinnati beating the then Houston Oilers 61-7

It will be something when these teams meet again (if they do) next season


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 20, 2009)

One word:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 20, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> One word:



Well Lloyd- they did play a heck of a game - will be interesting to see what happens the rest of the season.. The latest power rankings ...

1. Colts
2.Saints
3.Vikings
4. Broncos
5. Giants
6. Patriots
7. Falcons
8. Steelers
9.Bengals
10.Bears

Power Rankings


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 20, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> This ranks with other Historical losses
> 
> *1940* Chicago Bears annihilation of the Washington Redskins 73-0
> *1989* Cincinnati beating the then Houston Oilers 61-7
> ...



It wasn't like the Patriots tried to run up the score, I couldn't believe how bad the Titans defense completely quit in the second half when all the New England backups were in the game.

BTW, In the Cincinatti/Houston game....the Bengals DID run up the score because Sam Wyche and Jerry Glanville hated each other. I remember Icky Woods getting on a microphone in the middle of the game and saying something like "It feels great being up 34 to nothing!" 

Funny thing was, Houston made the playoffs that year...Cincinatti didn't.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 20, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> It wasn't like the Patriots tried to run up the score, I couldn't believe how bad the Titans defense completely quit in the second half when all the New England backups were in the game.
> BTW, In the Cincinatti/Houston game....the Bengals DID run up the score because Sam Wyche and Jerry Glanville hated each other. I remember Icky Woods getting on a microphone in the middle of the game and saying something like "It feels great being up 34 to nothing!"
> 
> Funny thing was, Houston made the playoffs that year...Cincinatti didn't.



Kevin:
Wasn't aware of that - only saw the score later & didn't know that all the backups were in the game. Still an embarrassing loss.... Talk about a nightmare season for the Titans.... 

Ah yes Icky Woods and that Shuffle of his.......


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Kevin:
> Wasn't aware of that - only saw the score later & didn't know that all the backups were in the game. Still an embarrassing loss.... Talk about a nightmare season for the Titans....
> 
> Ah yes Icky Woods and that Shuffle of his.......



1989 AFC Central.....Bubby, Boomer, Bernie and Moon, sounds like a law firm don't it.

Kinda funny how Bubby almost beat Elway in the divisional round, imagine the 89 STEELERS against the Niners in the Superbowl? haha


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 21, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> PS...Spanky must lose a bet this year!




Well, Spanky...I'm back and I'm raring to go. I'd say that after the display of awfulness that was my team's performance last week the Giants and Eagles are on fairly even footing. This rivalry is begging for a stupid and childish wager. Shall we kick off the betting season? November 1st Giants vs Eagles...whadyasay?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 21, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> One word:



My 'Nawlins cousin was calling, texting and emailing me to gloat Sunday before the game was over. But I couldn't fault him, we had our Giant asses handed to us on a golden fleur de lis platter. :bow: You get that _ONE_ :bow:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 21, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Well, Spanky...I'm back and I'm raring to go. I'd say that after the display of awfulness that was my team's performance last week the Giants and Eagles are on fairly even footing. This rivalry is begging for a stupid and childish wager. Shall we kick off the betting season? November 1st Giants vs Eagles...whadyasay?



wha? WHA? Oh, sorry, I was distracted by the Phillies game. I think they are tuning up for a revenge series for the 1950 Wiz Kids 0 - 4 series against the Crankees. 

So in the meantime, the ever "invincible" Giants will venture down to Philly again. That annual ritual. Name the bet, Nancy. Bring.....it......on.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 21, 2009)

Two words, Spanky....






_PINK TUTU!_


----------



## Spanky (Oct 21, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Two words, Spanky....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nancy, Nancy, Nancy <shaking head>.......DRESSING me like Eli Manning, will never MAKE me Eli Manning.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright, Spanky. What are your suggestions?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 21, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Alright, Spanky. What are your suggestions?



The following when the Midgets lose......

1. Get OWA to agree to wear a nice leather thingy with some wippies and chainies accessories. Indoor pics. 

2. Get Zwebby to wear a Favre #4 Vikings jersey. Pics in the snow with the temperature at least below 15 F. 

3. Get Coldy to take a picture kicking Brady Quinn in the ass, in the snow, with wippies and chainies as accessories. 

4. You can sit back to watch the Jints lose and not feel guilt about it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not dragging anyone else down with me this time. It's me and you, Spanky. Can you handle it?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 21, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm not dragging anyone else down with me this time. It's me and you, Spanky. Can you handle it?



I am just glad you are back. :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 21, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm not dragging anyone else down with me this time. It's me and you, Spanky. Can you handle it?





Spanky said:


> I am just glad you are back. :wubu:



^^^^For those of you following along at home, That means NO. He can NOT handle it.^^^^


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 22, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm not dragging anyone else down with me this time. It's me and you, Spanky. Can you handle it?





Spanky said:


> I am just glad you are back. :wubu:





mszwebs said:


> ^^^^For those of you following along at home, That means NO. He can NOT handle it.^^^^



*WU (cough, cough) SS *


----------



## Spanky (Oct 22, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> ^^^^For those of you following along at home, That means NO. He can NOT handle it.^^^^



No coffee for you.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> No coffee for you.



That's fine. I actually hate coffee. I was going more for than the conversation than anything... but I'm perfectly happy to sit across from you and just stare. We can give each other dirty looks. It will be fabulous.

Now bet the woman and lets get this started.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> wha? WHA? Oh, sorry, I was distracted by the Phillies game. I think they are tuning up for a revenge series for the 1950 Wiz Kids 0 - 4 series against the Crankees.
> 
> So in the meantime, the ever "invincible" Giants will venture down to Philly again. That annual ritual. Name the bet, Nancy. Bring.....it......on.



Well Spanks :

Betting vs. our sweet ladies tsk tsk ..... 

I think a Bare Chested challange of sorts is in order.... Where's that dangerous enforcer of yours aka "Daddyoh70".....

I think the lovely ladies of this NFL Board would love to see the ultimate Iggles supporters with the NY symbol Branded on your Bare Chest....








*Don't worry it can be a temporary tattoo * :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think it was the pink tutu idea that made him nervous. Don't fret, Spanky. I was only joking (sorta). Everyone has their personal limits and apparently pink tutu wearing is one of Spank-a-doo's. Understandable. Especially when odds are he'll lose the bet. After all, the Giants may have been piss poor lousy during their last game....but they ain't no Eagles. (The Raiders? I mean, f'serious???) So, if we're betting I can totally understand why Spanky would want to keep it mild. *Smirky grin*





PS....Spanky, are you suuure you're glad I'm back???


----------



## nykspree8 (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh I cannot wait to visit Philly and shut those damn Philly fans up. They're gonna get their hearts broken by two NY teams, Giants and the Yankees


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 22, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Two words, Spanky....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*SUBSCRIBES*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 22, 2009)

Hol-ee shite. 

Attention NY. A new college for all of you to attend. 


EFF U. 


First of all. The Yankees are going to have their hands full. Don't get too high on CC. I had Brewers fans telling me about how much he was going to mow through the Phillies last year. Attention: same shit different year. Also, last time I checked, the Phillies ARE the champs. Until further notice and currently 5 runs, the Yanks are just another wanna bee. And my father and my father's father told me what the Yanks did to the Wiz Kids. Payback will be sweet 60 years later. Bring.....it.....on......

As for the bet, Nancy-pancy, I do not own a tu-tu and do not know where to get one. Second, I think we are more concerned with what YOU will be doing since it will be YOU doing it this time. 

Also, talk all you want, when the Iggles and Jints play, eff the records. Just.....like....last...year.....rememberrrrrrrr????

So I will offer drawing something like a NY on my ass or chest or whatever and taking a pic. And what about OWA and Tony-baloney? I assume they will join you?? 

Filly. It is a way of life. :bow:







PS/ Zwebby and I can discuss the cauwfee tawk in private. :wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh....


Hi-deee-hoo, Lilly! Welcome. Stay awhile, stir some NFL shite and have fun. But watch out for the Giants fans. They bite. Hard. 

(yes, that was a double meaning)


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Hol-ee shite.
> 
> Attention NY. A new college for all of you to attend.
> 
> ...



*I'm in :happy: 
And what is this talk of biesbol 
It's all about the GridIron. Let's see Iggles outcoached/outplayed by lowly Raiders last week ...

This Monday Iggles vs. Redskins (yes this will make for an interesting start for Next Week)  
*


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 22, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Oh I cannot wait to visit Philly and shut those damn Philly fans up. They're gonna get their hearts broken by two NY teams, Giants and the Yankees



Double Heartbreak for sure -


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Hol-ee shite.
> 
> Attention NY. A new college for all of you to attend.
> 
> ...



A bit touchy, are we?




Spanky said:


> As for the bet, Nancy-pancy, I do not own a tu-tu and do not know where to get one. Second, I think we are more concerned with what YOU will be doing since it will be YOU doing it this time.



It's nearly Halloween, a tutu is not that hard to find. Perhaps a certain someone just doesn't feel that confident in his team? So don't counting your "Iggles" before they hatch, Spanky. I have a feeling it is you who is a little nervous that your team will be on the losing end this time. 



Spanky said:


> Also, talk all you want, when the Iggles and Jints play, eff the records. Just.....like....last...year.....rememberrrrrrrr????



Agreed...and yeah, I remember. It's on, baby. It's gonna be down and dirty. 



Spanky said:


> So I will offer drawing something like a NY on my ass or chest or whatever and taking a pic.



Accepted!



Spanky said:


> And what about OWA and Tony-baloney? I assume they will join you??



I'm not speaking for anyone but me, myself, and I. Any bets made with other people are separate from the one between us. I'm not dealing with that guilt again. Lesson learned. LOL

I'll do Eagles or a specific player's name (NOT VICK) written on a body part (no nekkid). OR, I'll announce my love of the Eagles on the crush thread or something equally humiliating. Whatcha got? Lets be creative.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 22, 2009)

No, I am not wavering on my Eagles. They will be ready, they match up with the Giants well and they are at home. 

If the Iggles woop ass on the Skins on Monday, how will ya'll be feeling about the bet? 

The bet will be accepted with Nancy writing her love on a PG rated part of her body for an Eagles player to be named. It will not be Donovan since you OWN that one already. It will not be Vick due to obvious reasons. 

I will be sticking with the NY logo. Anywhere on my body accept the male junk. No hair will be removed so choose wisely. 

If Tony accepts my part of the bet, then I would prefer a 10 sentence essay on the crush thread or here on the NFL Thread. Wait. It needs to be posted on both. Theme?

"Why Donovan McNabb will be a HOF Quarterback" And I will want to FEEL the true love, Tony dude! 


I just wouldn't assume you will be getting the "Raiders" Eagles. you will be getting the "2009 Giants Early Exit from the Playoffs at Home with a Full Extra Week Rest" Eagles.


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 23, 2009)

I wish I could watch the NFL to have a clue about what was goin on and to make a worthwhile contribution to this thread :blush:


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 23, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> I wish I could watch the NFL to have a clue about what was goin on and to make a worthwhile contribution to this thread :blush:



LOL well in due time, you can watch it with a real football fan


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> No, I am not wavering on my Eagles. They will be ready, they match up with the Giants well and they are at home.
> 
> If the Iggles woop ass on the Skins on Monday, how will ya'll be feeling about the bet?
> 
> ...



*You got it- I will post a 10 sentence essay (with Pictures) should your team win that will have "Mama McNabb" cooking me some soup* :happy:

And I'll happily post on another thread in DIMS - I'm game.... 

*
Now what are the rules of the bet- does this mean the two games 

Nov.1 Giants at Eagles.
Dec. 10 Philadlephia at Giants 

Also.. what happens in the event of a tie 
What are other things to consider 

Which team goes furthest in the playoffs.... Not sure on the rules.... 
*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Also.. what happens in the event of a tie



Games can end in a TIE? 

Really?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> I wish I could watch the NFL to have a clue about what was goin on and to make a worthwhile contribution to this thread :blush:






dynomite_gurl said:


> LOL well in due time, you can watch it with a real football fan



*Fonzy & Dynomite_Gurl: great that you two can both enjoy and root for your fav team. As you can see in the boards - Our NFC East rivalry can get pretty intense. I guess among the NFC West- it depends which team the Hawks hate more.... *


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Games can end in a TIE?
> 
> Really?



LOL - I meant if the teams split the series ......


----------



## Spanky (Oct 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> LOL - I meant if the teams split the series ......



Nancy will have to agree with me first, but we have taken the bets one game at a time, not a series. So the first is Nov. 1st.


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Fonzy & Dynomite_Gurl: great that you two can both enjoy and root for your fav team. As you can see in the boards - Our NFC East rivalry can get pretty intense. I guess among the NFC West- it depends which team the Hawks hate more.... *



Are the Cowboys in the western......... is it conference?  
BOLLOX
Still, honestly, I haven't a f***ing bull's notion about whats happening, ignorance is bliss I guess, GO RIDDELL lol


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 23, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Are the Cowboys in the western......... is it conference?
> BOLLOX
> Still, honestly, I haven't a f***ing bull's notion about whats happening, ignorance is bliss I guess, GO RIDDELL lol



Cowboys are in the same conference as the Eagles and the Giants actually lol.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Are the Cowboys in the western......... is it conference?
> BOLLOX
> Still, honestly, I haven't a f***ing bull's notion about whats happening, ignorance is bliss I guess, GO RIDDELL lol



"ignorance is bliss for Iggles fans"  you are doing just fine Fonzy :happy: 

The way the Dallas Cowboys have been playing... they might wish they were in the Western Conference....

However , your Hawks has the St. Louis Rams, Az Cardinals and SF 49er's to deal with....


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Nancy will have to agree with me first, but we have taken the bets one game at a time, not a series. So the first is Nov. 1st.



Ok - we'll make our bet for the December game then... if this is ok.....


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 23, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> My 'Nawlins cousin was calling, texting and emailing me to gloat Sunday before the game was over. But I couldn't fault him, we had our Giant asses handed to us on a golden fleur de lis platter. :bow: You get that _ONE_ :bow:



Aww, don't be hatin'! lol

But y'know, I really hope this is our year this year.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> Aww, don't be hatin'! lol
> 
> But y'know, I really hope this is our year this year.



Does the Saints still have the Gumbo the St. Bernard as the team Mascot & does the pooch still roam the sidelines?????


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 23, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Cowboys are in the same conference as the Eagles and the Giants actually lol.



 Like SO many people have being saying lately.......Eh wut? (like spelling it wrong is gonna emphasize one's failure to comprehend the statement in question more than you couldn't already!) Sorry Mszwebs, but my understanding of conference was obtained from watching the NBA, so I thought it meant like a teams area, where a group of teams fight out for dominance before heading to the all out finals? Like east vs west in the All Stars weekend!


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 23, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Like SO many people have being saying lately.......Eh wut? (like spelling it wrong is gonna emphasize one's failure to comprehend the statement in question more than you couldn't already!) Sorry Mszwebs, but my understanding of conference was obtained from watching the NBA, so I thought it meant like a teams area, where a group of teams fight out for dominance before heading to the all out finals? Like east vs west in the All Stars weekend!



Actually... I meant division, anyway.

The NFL has 32 teams... the National Football Conference (NFC) and the American Football Conference (AFC). 16 teams in each conference, divided into 4 divisions, AFC and NFC East, North, South and West respectively.

Each team plays the other 3 teams in its division 2 times during the season, and the other games are determined in a way that I can't remember right now... but I'm sure someone else can chime in.

This is a list of the current NFL standings. Take a look, because it shows how things are divided up.

Your team, the Cowboys, plays in the same division as Spanky/DaddyOh (Eagles) and Tony/Nancy/OWA/Nykspree8 (Giants) and Luvembig (Redskins). This generally means a HUGE rivalry.

My apologies if I forgot anyone. lol


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 23, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Actually... I meant division, anyway.
> 
> The NFL has 32 teams... the National Football Conference (NFC) and the American Football Conference (AFC). 16 teams in each conference, divided into 4 divisions, AFC and NFC East, North, South and West respectively.
> 
> ...



Go raibh mille maith agat Mszwebs :bow:, thats the equivalent of saying mucho gracias stateside I guess but with an Irish twange lol. That was like the simplest and most condensed wiki version of the NFL I've seen anywhere, cheers :bow:. Now if I could only find somewhere to watch it I'd be away in a hack lol . Sorry to say muffin but your ole Hawks are doin fairly p*** poor in their division . SSOOOOooooooooooooooo bookmarking that web page Webs :happy:, all the scores for everyone, like POW right in the kisser, just there to gawgle at! But why is a team based in Teaxs playing against three other teams based on the east coast? Me thinks I still have a wee bit to learn before I can say I'm a fan of anyone!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Go raibh mille maith agat Mszwebs :bow:, thats the equivalent of saying mucho gracias stateside I guess but with an Irish twange lol. That was like the simplest and most condensed wiki version of the NFL I've seen anywhere, cheers :bow:. Now if I could only find somewhere to watch it I'd be away in a hack lol . Sorry to say muffin but your ole Hawks are doin fairly p*** poor in their division . SSOOOOooooooooooooooo bookmarking that web page Webs :happy:, all the scores for everyone, like POW right in the kisser, just there to gawgle at! *But why is a team based in Teaxs playing against three other teams based on the east coast? Me thinks I still have a wee bit to learn before I can say I'm a fan of anyone*!



*
We all do Fonzy- especially with the rule changes each year on what is legal and what garners a penalty -but, that is another discussion...

You look at Tampa Bay Buccanners and the Carolina Panthers - there are more "east" geographically than the Dallas Cowboys -but, they are in the NFC South.

The best answers is that the NFL wants to preserve key rivalries between Dallas and the other NFC East teams. 
*


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 23, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Go raibh mille maith agat Mszwebs :bow:, thats the equivalent of saying mucho gracias stateside I guess but with an Irish twange lol. That was like the simplest and most condensed wiki version of the NFL I've seen anywhere, cheers :bow:. Now if I could only find somewhere to watch it I'd be away in a hack lol . Sorry to say muffin but your ole Hawks are doin fairly p*** poor in their division . SSOOOOooooooooooooooo bookmarking that web page Webs :happy:, all the scores for everyone, like POW right in the kisser, just there to gawgle at! But why is a team based in Teaxs playing against three other teams based on the east coast? Me thinks I still have a wee bit to learn before I can say I'm a fan of anyone!



You're welcome lol.

From what I can tell, the Cowboys have been there for a while, but I'm not sure why. There were a few teams added a few years ago, which prompted the re-arranging of divisions (2002) and a new division in each Conference... the SOUTH.

This made more sense, because the current teams that make up the NFC South, Atlanta Falcons, Carolina Panthers, New Orleans Saints, and Tampa Bay Buccaneers...well, Tampa Bay was in a division called the NFC Central, with the 4 teams that currently make up the NFC North (Chicago Bears, Detroit Lions, Green Bay Packers, and Minnesota Vikings) and the other 3 teams currently in the NFC South were in the NFC West division. 


So really, geographic location is only partially observed.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> No, I am not wavering on my Eagles. They will be ready, they match up with the Giants well and they are at home.
> 
> If the Iggles woop ass on the Skins on Monday, how will ya'll be feeling about the bet?
> 
> ...



Let's define PG here because I want something daring from you, Spanks. No face melting picture this time. AND I don't just want the logo. I want "Giants are the Best!" or "NY RULES!" or something along those lines. I had to display love for McNibblet on my chest (*Cringe* painful memory) so I want love from you for my team. Oh, yes I do! Oh, yes! Yes! Yes! *que maniacal laughter*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 23, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> You're welcome lol.
> 
> From what I can tell, the Cowboys have been there for a while, but I'm not sure why. There were a few teams added a few years ago, which prompted the re-arranging of divisions (2002) and a new division in each Conference... the SOUTH.
> 
> ...



I love it when you bust out the knowledge, all wise and footballie-ish :wubu: :bow: :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I love it when you bust out the knowledge, all wise and footballie-ish :wubu: :bow: :wubu:



I think we have the sexiest NFL fans here period :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 24, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Does the Saints still have the Gumbo the St. Bernard as the team Mascot & does the pooch still roam the sidelines?????



As seeing him on the television during the game Sunday, I'd say yes.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 24, 2009)

*turns on Rule Britania* one more day till a bloody good show ;-)


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well that was rather boring, the game was over in the first quarter.....hope the Brits didn't whistle too loudly.

However the best line at the bar came from my uncle. His expert, in-depth analysis on the Green Bay/Cleveland game was "Mangini's just looking fat"

Oh and way to go Brett Farve on beating the Steelers.....not.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 25, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Well that was rather boring, the game was over in the first quarter.....hope the Brits didn't whistle too loudly.
> 
> *However the best line at the bar came from my uncle. His expert, in-depth analysis on the Green Bay/Cleveland game was "Mangini's just looking fat"*
> 
> Oh and way to go Brett Farve on beating the Steelers.....not.









Mangini must have been enjoying all these treats at the Rib Cook-Off -who can Blame Him :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I think we have the sexiest NFL fans here period :wubu: :wubu:



Awww shucks :blush:, thanks Tony 

On another note, been kind of busy lately and haven't been here to take the beatings as they come in. Glad to see Nancy finally made it to the party. 
Yet another interesting week of football.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 25, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Awww shucks :blush:, thanks Tony
> 
> On another note, been kind of busy lately and haven't been here to take the beatings as they come in. Glad to see Nancy finally made it to the party.
> Yet another interesting week of football.



LOL ... start betting no blushing :blush: .... 

I do have a pending bet with your Eagles Buddy- Spanky on the 2nd Giant/Eagles game..... see the earlier post (from 10/22 -10/23)....


----------



## Archangel (Oct 25, 2009)

meh, at least the Lions didn't lose this week....


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 25, 2009)

Archangel said:


> meh, at least the Lions didn't lose this week....



:happy: Yes this has been a perfect week for Detroit - too bad they can't have more of them :happy:


----------



## Archangel (Oct 25, 2009)

I hear you Tony, even my Fantasy teams have been underachieving. Sunday's have turned into Yell at the TV day


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 25, 2009)

i have no idea how it happened but ... zwebsipoo got me to actually BET ON THE CLEVELAND BROWNS WINNING earlier today. 

so obviously.



i lost.


and i hate everything colored orange. fuck the color orange. 



WHY GOD. WHY AM I FROM CLEVELAND. WHY DID I GROW UP A BROWNS FAN. I CAN'T TAKE THIS SHIT NO MO'. :doh:


... being on this thread depresses me.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 25, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> i have no idea how it happened but ... zwebsipoo got me to actually BET ON THE CLEVELAND BROWNS WINNING earlier today.
> 
> so obviously.
> 
> ...





O

MY

GAWD!!



The Browns LOST?? 


Yeah, that was a royal ass kicking. I hope we all get a nice picture of you to remember you by. You never come by anymores.........


----------



## Spanky (Oct 25, 2009)

ATTENTION JINTS FANS.



YOU CURRENTLY HAVE THE SAME NUMBER OF LOSSES AS THE PHILADELPHIA EAGLES FOOTBALL TEAM. and the Clownboys. 


SEE YA'LL IN PHILLY NEXT WEEK TO EVEN THE SCORE. 


YA AIN'T ALL THAT NOW ARE YA? 

Hello? HELLO? Jints fans?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 25, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ATTENTION JINTS FANS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now Spanks doesn't your team play the Redskins tommorrow ... you know anything can happen there.

Hmm what a trio (Giants- Cowboys - Eagles) plenty of smackdown to go around... now this is when the season starts to get interesting


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 26, 2009)

*weeps* Someone hold me!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *weeps* Someone hold me!



Gives NancyGirl a *GIANT Hug *- Sends evil Glare  to any Iggles fan that comes near her....

*Today's Appetizer.... NY Yankees are in the WS *:happy:

*Iggles fan still have Monday Night to worry about *


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Now Spanks doesn't your team play the Redskins tommorrow ... you know anything can happen there.
> 
> Hmm what a trio (Giants- Cowboys - Eagles) plenty of smackdown to go around... now this is when the season starts to get interesting



Spanks would it be possible for me have even less respect for your Ickles than I already do? We'll see tomorrow night.

:really sad: I know Nancy, I know. :really sad:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Group hug with the Giants fans* We'll get past this. I know we will!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 26, 2009)

*pelts Giants fans in group hug with garbage* bah humbug!


----------



## luvembig (Oct 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Now Spanks doesn't your team play the Redskins tommorrow ... you know anything can happen there.
> 
> Hmm what a trio (Giants- Cowboys - Eagles) plenty of smackdown to go around... now this is when the season starts to get interesting





Please, don't jinx us. Last thing I need right about now is a Philthy Pigeon win at FedEx........


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 26, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Please, don't jinx us. Last thing I need right about now is a Philthy Pigeon win at FedEx........



I guess this means I should wear my Redskins shirt tomorrow...


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 26, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> i have no idea how it happened but ... zwebsipoo got me to actually BET ON THE CLEVELAND BROWNS WINNING earlier today.
> 
> so obviously.
> 
> ...




You love me and you know it. :batting:


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd like to be able to pretend to understand the NFL and contribute to this thread in a meaningful or sarcastic way that others would appreciate, especially after the run down Webbzy gave me the other night! Buuuuuuuuuuttttt, why doesn't every state have it's own team? Then there would be plenty of rivalries!!! I still cant understand why a team (Dallas Cowboys) is playing against teams on the far east coast! By the way Tony, the rules seems completely silly, wasn't some guy "done" for celebrating after making an interception recently.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 26, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> I'd like to be able to pretend to understand the NFL and contribute to this thread in a meaningful or sarcastic way that others would appreciate, especially after the run down Webbzy gave me the other night! Buuuuuuuuuuttttt, why doesn't every state have it's own team? Then there would be plenty of rivalries!!! I still cant understand why a team (Dallas Cowboys) is playing against teams on the far east coast! By the way Tony, the rules seems completely silly, wasn't some guy "done" for celebrating after making an interception recently.



Fonzy, when the Cowgirls entered the league back in the early 60s, the open spot to put them was the NFC East. Why? Probably because it had one less team or the other teams had too many in that regional division. But in that time, a couple of things happened, in a league of old school teams, NY Giants, Philadelphia Eagles, Washington Redskins and St. Louis Cardinals (before they moved to Arizona), not many had had much long term success. By the time the Super Bowl era occurred in 1966, the Cowboys were a strong and becoming dominant team, dare I say the future "America's Team". They proceeded to go to SB 5, 6 (WIN), 10, 12 (WIN), and 13 BEFORE ANY of the other old school teams in the division even made it. 

I mean Tony will cringe when I say this, but the Eagles were the FIRST NFC East team to even go to the Super Bowl without the name Cowboys, Super Bowl 15. In that time of the late 60s and all of the 70s, Dallas romped in the NFC and especially NFC East. They dominated the other teams. They showboated, they flaunted. They came into our stadiums and wiped up while showing us their asses. The hate grew. Dallas also represented the new America in the 70s. Rich oil, new economy while NY, Philly, Washington and St.Louis (though in the Midwest) were rusting and old in a constant state of stagflation/inflation and recession. 

From 1980 on, the Giants and Redskins finally made their mark while the "Boys" continued to rule. Only in the late 80s for a few years and half of the 90s and all of the 00s have the Cowboys been rendered human as a franchise. 

The reason they were not moved is this. That seething hatred for that team and what they represent and represented, the memories of the swashbuckling arrogance, translated into and still translates into the LARGEST MEDIA MARKET in the US (Philly, Washington, NYC) all tuning into anything where their team played Dallas. It means Huge revenue, TV ratings and continued interest across the NFL. Dallas-Philly, Dallas-NY and Dallas-Washington games are usually the highest rated games solely because the biggest NFL populations are interested in watching. There is no team I will root against when they are playing Dallas. Maybe if playoffs are on the line for my team I will waver, but I need a hot shower later on for how dirty I feel. 

Again, I speak as a Philadelphia Eagles fan circa 1974-75. It has been an ugly stretch for me. Prime time to learn to hate the Cowboys and the worst time for finding any success in the franchise. But I do not care. Stay with your team. When they finally win, it is that much more real and sweeter. 

I know, Zwebbin-steiny-pants could have 'splained this all in 4 sentences. 

I hope it makes some sense.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> I'd like to be able to pretend to understand the NFL and contribute to this thread in a meaningful or sarcastic way that others would appreciate, especially after the run down Webbzy gave me the other night! Buuuuuuuuuuttttt, why doesn't every state have it's own team? Then there would be plenty of rivalries!!! I still cant understand why a team (Dallas Cowboys) is playing against teams on the far east coast! *By the way Tony, the rules seems completely silly, wasn't some guy "done" for celebrating after making an interception recently*.




Hi Fonzy:

The NFL wasn't too happy about the celebrating of completed plays by athletes. It wasn't done in earlier periods (inception of Pro Football- to 
late 60's) the mindset of the athletes at that time "This is what you are getting paid to do"...

The celebration think exploded during the 70's -90's ;but, is frowned upon today....

Top 10 NFL Celebration You will Never See Again

Best NFL Dances


*Trivia Question for you NFL Fans... Name the 1st Football Player to Spike the Ball in the Endzone after a Touchdown*


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Fonzy, when the Cowgirls entered the league back in the early 60s, the open spot to put them was the NFC East. Why? Probably because it had one less team or the other teams had too many in that regional division. But in that time, a couple of things happened, in a league of old school teams, NY Giants, Philadelphia Eagles, Washington Redskins and St. Louis Cardinals (before they moved to Arizona), not many had had much long term success. By the time the Super Bowl era occurred in 1966, the Cowboys were a strong and becoming dominant team, dare I say the future "America's Team". They proceeded to go to SB 5, 6 (WIN), 10, 12 (WIN), and 13 BEFORE ANY of the other old school teams in the division even made it.
> 
> I mean Tony will cringe when I say this, but the Eagles were the FIRST NFC East team to even go to the Super Bowl without the name Cowboys, Super Bowl 15. In that time of the late 60s and all of the 70s, Dallas romped in the NFC and especially NFC East. They dominated the other teams. They showboated, they flaunted. They came into our stadiums and wiped up while showing us their asses. The hate grew. Dallas also represented the new America in the 70s. Rich oil, new economy while NY, Philly, Washington and St.Louis (though in the Midwest) were rusting and old in a constant state of stagflation/inflation and recession.
> 
> ...



One of the reasons why the Plowboys are in the NFC was, during the merger between the AFL and NFL, Tex Shram, then President of the Dalls team, was asshole buddies with then Commissioner Pete Rozell, and did NOT want to lose his team's appearance in the largest market every year, NYC. He was afraid that he'd lose money.

Read up on the merger talks and the fights that happened when they were realigning the 26-team league. Hell, there was talk of major relocations for the 1970 season:

1. Jets to Los Angeles
2. Rams to San Diego
3. Chargers to New Orleans
4. Saints to Memphis
5. Raiders to either Portland or Seattle

And aligning the teams on East-West geography.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Fonzy, when the Cowgirls entered the league back in the early 60s, the open spot to put them was the NFC East. Why? Probably because it had one less team or the other teams had too many in that regional division. But in that time, a couple of things happened, in a league of old school teams, NY Giants, Philadelphia Eagles, Washington Redskins and St. Louis Cardinals (before they moved to Arizona), not many had had much long term success. By the time the Super Bowl era occurred in 1966, the Cowboys were a strong and becoming dominant team, dare I say the future "America's Team". They proceeded to go to SB 5, 6 (WIN), 10, 12 (WIN), and 13 BEFORE ANY of the other old school teams in the division even made it.
> 
> *I mean Tony will cringe when I say this, but the Eagles were the FIRST NFC East team to even go to the Super Bowl without the name Cowboys, Super Bowl 15.* In that time of the late 60s and all of the 70s, Dallas romped in the NFC and especially NFC East. They dominated the other teams. They showboated, they flaunted. They came into our stadiums and wiped up while showing us their asses. The hate grew. Dallas also represented the new America in the 70s. Rich oil, new economy while NY, Philly, Washington and St.Louis (though in the Midwest) were rusting and old in a constant state of stagflation/inflation and recession.
> 
> ...




   Sorry Spanks   

You may have to cringe further..... 

*SuperBowl VII 1973 :January 14, 1973 **Miami Dolphins **vs **Washington Redskins *


----------



## Spanky (Oct 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Sorry Spanks
> 
> You may have to cringe further.....
> 
> *SuperBowl VII 1973 :January 14, 1973 **Miami Dolphins **vs **Washington Redskins *



Damn, I thunk I double checked. 

Well, maybe second, or third. Either way, before the Jints.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 26, 2009)

Eagles - Cowboys Rivalry in Video. 

See the play at 5:00. Classic. Buddy. Ryan. He knew how we felt. And delivered. 

Eagles - Cowboys


"Eagles fans: Mustard and pretzels, Cowboy fans: Chanel No. 5"

Luv it.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Damn, I thunk I double checked.
> 
> Well, maybe second, or third. Either way, before the Jints.



Ahh... But all those NFC East teams delivered when the opportunity came.... the Iggles blew their Golden Moment...*TWICE * :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Ahh... But all those NFC East teams delivered when the opportunity came.... the Iggles blew their Golden Moment...*TWICE * :happy:



Cardinals? You are forgetting the Cardinals. 

Just keeping you honest too.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Cardinals? You are forgetting the Cardinals.
> 
> Just keeping you honest too.



LOL ... wait a minute ... you are pulling a fast one on me...well we could only consider the Cardinals if the old alignment had been in place....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> LOL ... wait a minute ... you are pulling a fast one on me...



Like faking a game ending kneel down and throwing to the end zone?? 


or did you not watch the video......


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Like faking a game ending kneel down and throwing to the end zone??
> 
> 
> or did you not watch the video......



Are you talking about last nights game- I was splitting time betweeen Football and the ALCS so I may have missed it


----------



## Spanky (Oct 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Are you talking about last nights game- I was splitting time betweeen Football and the ALCS so I may have missed it



WTF is an ALCS? Oh, yeah, decides the team the Phillies will beat. 

Is that the biesbol you kept telling me not to mention? Any way, back to the point.

Phillies. In six.





Wait a minute, hold on, waaaaaaaait..........


































Yup. Mets still suck. 



No, I was talking about the video with Cunningham faking a kneel down about skeen teen years ago. :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

_Ah yes Randall Cunningham 
I will say this hell of an athlete- I recall that Punt in a game vs. my beloved Giants in 1989

Randall Cunnigham Record 91 yard Punt (1989) 

But as great as Cunnigham was ...that Eagles team (11-5) missed the chance in winning the Big One. The Giants (12-4) also missed out that year. They both lost in the 1st round of the Playoffs.... _


And Spanks... Yankees in Six!!!!  :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> And Spanks... Yankees in Six YEARS!!!!  :happy:



Fixed that fer ya. 

And yes, I modified a quote. Sue me. <but don't tell the mods> sshhhhhh!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Fixed that fer ya.
> 
> And yes, I modified a quote. Sue me. <but don't tell the mods> sshhhhhh!



Spanks: Forget the Dims Mods- it's the "NFL Commish Trio" of this thread you have to worry about & answer to


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Fixed that fer ya.
> 
> And yes, I modified a quote. Sue me. <but don't tell the mods> sshhhhhh!



Hmmm - sounds like the SIX YEAR plan would work perfectly for the Iggles and Phillies


----------



## Spanky (Oct 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Hmmm - sounds like the SIX YEAR plan would work perfectly for the Iggles and Phillies



Okay. You can bust on the Iggles. Never won a SB. But taking shots at the reigning world champs in biesboll? I mean you would go there? Try to go there?

New York. <shakes head>

I thought you were a Mets fan. Jets fan. Some -ets fan. Can't remember........... Reid's play calling is even making Jim Zorn sick right now.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Okay. You can bust on the Iggles. Never won a SB. But taking shots at the reigning world champs in biesboll? I mean you would go there? Try to go there?
> 
> New York. <shakes head>
> 
> *I thought you were a Mets fan. Jets fan. Some -ets fan. Can't remember........... Reid's play calling is even making Jim Zorn sick right now*.



I needed a good laugh - I am a supporter of the Giants and Yankees... 
Mild support for the Mets & Jets. 

But, to take a brief note to discuss baseball... I was listening to WFAN and most of the Met fans that called the radio show were absolutely miserable... what do they do...

1. Root for the Yankees
2. Root for the Phillies
3. Root for Neither team


----------



## NoWayOut (Oct 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Fonzy, when the Cowgirls entered the league back in the early 60s, the open spot to put them was the NFC East. Why? Probably because it had one less team or the other teams had too many in that regional division. But in that time, a couple of things happened, in a league of old school teams, NY Giants, Philadelphia Eagles, Washington Redskins and St. Louis Cardinals (before they moved to Arizona), not many had had much long term success. By the time the Super Bowl era occurred in 1966, the Cowboys were a strong and becoming dominant team, dare I say the future "America's Team". They proceeded to go to SB 5, 6 (WIN), 10, 12 (WIN), and 13 BEFORE ANY of the other old school teams in the division even made it.



That's not true. Back in 1960, the NFL had only two divisions, the Eastern and Western Conferences. Dallas was originally placed in the Western Conference. It was moved to the Eastern Conference when Minnesota joined in 1961. This was odd, because Baltimore remained in the West, but Dallas was originally separated from the Redskins, Eagles and Giants. 

Second, while the AFC decided on its divisions by geography, the NFC did it with regards to playoff positioning. With the Colts and Browns off to the AFC, the Cowboys and the Vikings were the two strongest teams in the league by a wide margin. Because of that, teams were trying to avoid being placed with them. What happened was that five divisional plans were thrown into a hat, with the one picked being the alignment. This is how Dallas and St. Louis ended up in the East and Atlanta and New Orleans were in the West. 

Had the NFL done things geographically in 1970, the East would have been a four-team division with the Falcons joining the Redskins, Giants and Eagles, the Cardinals going to the Central and Dallas being sent to the West with New Orleans, San Francisco and Los Angeles.


----------



## luvembig (Oct 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I needed a good laugh - I am a supporter of the Giants and Yankees...
> Mild support for the Mets & Jets.
> 
> But, to take a brief note to discuss baseball... I was listening to WFAN and most of the Met fans that called the radio show were absolutely miserable... what do they do...
> ...



Speaking as a Mets fan, I hope a sinkhole swallows Yankee Stadium whole on Wednesday......


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 26, 2009)

....Well, that can't be good.....


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Speaking as a Mets fan, I hope a sinkhole swallows Yankee Stadium whole on Wednesday......



Yes, this cannot be good and shouldn't the sinkhole be in Shea Stadium.. and when shall this imaginary Sinkhole occur....

1. Before the Game
2. During the Game 
3. After the Game


----------



## luvembig (Oct 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yes, this cannot be good and shouldn't the sinkhole be in Shea Stadium.. and when shall this imaginary Sinkhole occur....
> 
> 1. Before the Game
> 2. During the Game
> 3. After the Game




I wish Shea was one big sinkhole. Would of been a lot quicker demolition.


And during the game, for maximum effect.......









Sorry, the latest deadskin loss has me with a gloomy look on the sports world


----------



## Spanky (Oct 27, 2009)

I do not feel good about this win. 

The Redskins are really awful. They still managed to show the weakness of our offensive line. McNabb needs a second or two at least. Come on gents. Geez. 

Giants prescription? Blitz early and often. 

Eagles prescription? Blitz early and often. Even Eli-baby can't throw from his widdle back, cuz daddy Manning sez so. 

How's Nancy feeling after two losses going into Philly? How's Spanky feeling with 4 wins against opponents all with losing records and a suddenly anemic offense, injuries and crappy playcalling to boot? 

Ugh. :doh:


----------



## luvembig (Oct 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I do not feel good about this win.
> 
> The Redskins are really awful. They still managed to show the weakness of our offensive line. McNabb needs a second or two at least. Come on gents. Geez.
> 
> ...





While the offence maybe putrid, our D is solid. Or at least above average. So give us as at least give us that much.


Our crappy ass O line was on display for the whole nation to see. This was hopefully the wake up call to Danny-boy to make wholesale changes come this off-season. And I don't mean spending $100 million on one player. Thought I douubt it.......


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 27, 2009)

There are some really....REALLY..bad teams in the NFL right now. I've never seen this kind of disparity in football before, the Patriots have twice the wins than 5 teams COMBINED.

If next year goes uncapped, put your bottom dollar on a Patriots vs Cowboys superbowl


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I do not feel good about this win.
> 
> The Redskins are really awful. They still managed to show the weakness of our offensive line. McNabb needs a second or two at least. Come on gents. Geez.
> 
> ...




Nancy is feeling very confident one minute and not so much the next. The Giants are quite capable of knocking the Hatchlings from their precarious perch. The question is can they get it together long enough to do so? I admit I'm not so sure. Eek! Still, the bet is on so lets finalize this thing before I decide to move to Canada and become a curling fan. Whose names are we writing and what body part will they be on? I've already done McNibbles on my tiny Tetons so I don't really want to go there again. Up to you. *shrug* For you, Spanky dear I'm thinking something involving the hiney area. I _did _say I wanted this to be as "challenging" as possible for you. *evil grin*


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 27, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> There are some really....REALLY..bad teams in the NFL right now. I've never seen this kind of disparity in football before, the Patriots have twice the wins than 5 teams COMBINED.
> 
> If next year goes uncapped, put your bottom dollar on a Patriots vs Cowboys superbowl



Crazy Season up to this point... who would have figured The Bengals and The Saints with respectable standings in the 8th Week of the " NFL Power Rankings" & the (Bucs, Rams, Titans) still Winless :doh:

Not that Power rankings mean much anyway.. all that matters is which Team is able to make the playoffs ,Peak at the Right Time & Stay Healthy... 

Week 8 NFL Power Rankings


----------



## warwagon86 (Oct 27, 2009)

was at the london game and it was phenomenal!!!

love american football and glad its catching on in the UK!!!!


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 27, 2009)

warwagon86 said:


> was at the london game and it was phenomenal!!!
> 
> love american football and glad its catching on in the UK!!!!



!! Wish I could have gone to that game!!
LOL sad part is the people in London weren't very loud and it was funny to see Vikings and other various jerseys in the stands 

But it's nice to see the international support of American football!


----------



## warwagon86 (Oct 27, 2009)

well they wont be - in the UK its more tradition to sing songs for teams but there doesn't appear to be anything like that

if the game had been a bit better i can imagine more noise - last years chargers and saints one was AWESOME

but i can complain about jerseys i was wearing my patrick willis pro bowl jersey haha


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 27, 2009)

warwagon86 said:


> well they wont be - in the UK its more tradition to sing songs for teams but there doesn't appear to be anything like that
> 
> if the game had been a bit better i can imagine more noise - last years chargers and saints one was AWESOME
> 
> but i can complain about jerseys i was wearing my patrick willis pro bowl jersey haha



lol true. never thought that people sings songs rather than just cheer and scream as we do here  And yes if it wasn't such a blowout, it would have been better! As for the jersey's, I suppose it's better to support any team rather than not one at all, unless you're supporting the 'cowgirls'


----------



## warwagon86 (Oct 27, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> lol true. never thought that people sings songs rather than just cheer and scream as we do here  And yes if it wasn't such a blowout, it would have been better! As for the jersey's, I suppose it's better to support any team rather than not one at all, unless you're supporting the 'cowgirls'



i just went for the love of football! i found it in 2000 while visiting family in the bay area!

and its been a love affair ever since!

as for the cowgirls lol my best friends is a follower but he can be forgiven


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 27, 2009)

warwagon86 said:


> i just went for the love of football! i found it in 2000 while visiting family in the bay area!
> 
> and its been a love affair ever since!
> 
> as for the cowgirls lol my best friends is a follower but he can be forgiven



It's all for the love of football, I can watch any game no matter whose playing, but I'll 99.9% of the time root for the team playing against the 'girls'  Yea they can all be forgiven I suppose, my boyfriend is a "supporter" of the cowgirls as well


----------



## Spanky (Oct 29, 2009)

warwagon86 said:


> as for the cowgirls lol my best friends is a follower but he can be forgiven



For some reason, I just like this guy.......A LOT.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 29, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Nancy is feeling very confident one minute and not so much the next. The Giants are quite capable of knocking the Hatchlings from their precarious perch. The question is can they get it together long enough to do so? I admit I'm not so sure. Eek! Still, the bet is on so lets finalize this thing before I decide to move to Canada and become a curling fan. Whose names are we writing and what body part will they be on? I've already done McNibbles on my tiny Tetons so I don't really want to go there again. Up to you. *shrug* For you, Spanky dear I'm thinking something involving the hiney area. I _did _say I wanted this to be as "challenging" as possible for you. *evil grin*




Name the name and place the place. Just no Houmandezmanzehdah or any carp like that. 

Your new Eagles love will be none other than DeSean Jackson. I <3 DeSean should do juuuuuuust fine.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Name the name and place the place. Just no Houmandezmanzehdah or any carp like that.
> 
> Your new Eagles love will be none other than DeSean Jackson. I <3 DeSean should do juuuuuuust fine.



Name: Eli Manning

Place: The tushy zone, the hiney area, the rear sector...you get my meaning?

_When_ the Giants win I want your payment to be huge. I'm out for blood...and then I'm out. If I ever make another crazy bet again someone lock me up. I mean it this time!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 29, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Name: Eli Manning
> 
> Place: The tushy zone, the hiney area, the rear sector...you get my meaning?
> 
> _When_ the Giants win I want your payment to be huge. I'm out for blood...and then I'm out. If I ever make another crazy bet again *someone lock me up*. I mean it this time!



I'll be standing by, but I may have to use the tie to secured you properly.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 29, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> I'll be standing by, but I may have to use the tie to secured you properly.



_Daddyoh70: Did you get a call from Spanks? I see the Philly Muscle has been bought in & packing too: The Tie - The Badge - Other Surprized Weapons....  _

_A Philly Tie on a Beloved NY Giants fan - just the thought of this is sacrilegious_


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 29, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _Daddyoh70: Did you get a call from Spanks? I see the Philly Muscle has been bought in & packing too: The Tie - The Badge - Other Surprized Weapons....  _



The surprise weapon is under the left arm, behind the badge. I'm thinking A-Rod may have a Plaxico type "accident." (Wink wink, nudge nudge). I'm only a half hour from Philly ya know. 



tonynyc said:


> _A Philly Tie on a Beloved NY Giants fan - just the thought of this is sacrilegious_



I was actually thinking it would be kinda hot, being that it's Nancy.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 29, 2009)

Aww shucks, daddyoh that's sorta sweet. Still, Tony is right. The only tie I'm getting "secured" with better look something like this...

View attachment 72319


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 30, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Aww shucks, daddyoh that's sorta sweet. Still, Tony is right. The only tie I'm getting "secured" with better look something like this...



I like this tie - it matches better with Daddyoh70's shirt :happy:
A winning style statement :bow:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I like this tie - it matches better with Daddyoh70's shirt :happy:
> A winning style statement :bow:



A great tie ruined with all that Giants crap.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> *A Great Giants tie ruined with all that Philly crap. *



:happy: *Fixed it for ya Spanks* :happy:

*
Spanks all Happy Now - looking at the Manning Posters in his Den, enjoying a late night snack of NY Style Cheesecake... Sharing Happy thoughts with the Dims Giants Contingent
*

*Spank's Morning's routine*







_
*1. Gets coffee
2. Has Breakfast of Champions (No McNibbits on the Box)* _
:eat2:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> :happy: *Fixed it for ya Spanks* :happy:
> 
> *
> Spanks all Happy Now - looking at the Manning Posters in his Den, enjoying a late night snack of NY Style Cheesecake... Sharing Happy thoughts with the Dims Giants Contingent
> ...





....and in an odd twist of fate, or until the Yankees win three more games BEFORE the Phillies do...........there would be several MORE Phillies on that box than Yankees. 


DADDYOH, 

Supa cool tie. All the Phillies fans in New Jersey would agree. Nancy??


----------



## Spanky (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh ZWEBBY!


I have been patient long enough. Please note the following:

1. We need to know the lost bet Coldy made with you. 

2. Post pix of the results of lost bet, please now tanks. 

3. Don't take any sure thing bets from Nancy concerning the Eagles/Giants. Wolf/sheep's clothing, Greeks bearing gifts, Trojan horses, and all that guff.....


And just to sweeten the pot......prediction that the Packers will win in a romp, 35 - 17 over the Viqueens. Aaron Rodgers will still be sacked 29-1/2 times.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ....*and in an odd twist of fate, or until the Yankees win three more games BEFORE the Phillies do...........there would be several MORE Phillies on that box than Yankees.*
> 
> DADDYOH,
> 
> Supa cool tie. All the Phillies fans in New Jersey would agree. Nancy??



_
One game at a time Spanky.. we shall see AND....
_

_
Still no McNibbits on that Breakfast Cereal Box 
_


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 30, 2009)

DaddyOh looks dashing in blue. Shame about the tie though.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh ZWEBBY!
> 
> 
> I have been patient long enough. Please note the following:
> ...



I caught Jenka at a particularly weak moment, when she was feeling sad that she couldn't catch the MEGAbus from Cleveland to Chicago for the Boo Bash last week, and I bet her that the loser of the bet had to go visit the winner.

Being that I want as much time with my Jenka as humanly possible - which includes a Friday, Saturday, Sunday AND a Monday wake-up... and I want to celebrate my birthday with her...AND her PTO time doesn't renew until February 1, there will be no pics posted until...HAHA The SUPERBOWL.

Holy Shit. I don't think that either of us realized that the weekend she's thinking about coming IS Superbowl weekend. Not like either of our teams will be playing lol.

But either way, pics will be taken with love and posted JUST for YOU, Spankles 

:kiss2:

And I swear to God if Rodgers gets sacked that many times, I will go to Green Bay MYSELF and kick that O-line into shape.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 31, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I caught Jenka at a particularly weak moment, when she was feeling sad that she couldn't catch the MEGAbus from Cleveland to Chicago for the Boo Bash last week, and I bet her that the loser of the bet had to go visit the winner.
> 
> Being that I want as much time with my Jenka as humanly possible - which includes a Friday, Saturday, Sunday AND a Monday wake-up... and I want to celebrate my birthday with her...AND her PTO time doesn't renew until February 1, there will be no pics posted until...HAHA The SUPERBOWL.
> 
> ...



God help me but someday I may be blessed with a simple hug from you and Jenka. :bow:

I mean I have never hugged a Browns fan........or a Packers fan. I mean.......ewwww. But for you two, I just may make an exception. 

She needs to stop in......uh.....stomp in.....from time to time, crash those stiletto heels on the floor in that leather thingy and show Tony who is really boss. Uh, Jenka that is......unless Zwebby want to don the heels. 

And I almost feel like I may have to expose the Spanky derriere even if Nancy's pretenda team loses this week in South Philly. Just to keep her a little bit sane.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 31, 2009)

Spanky said:


> DADDYOH,
> Supa cool tie. All the Phillies fans in New Jersey would agree. Nancy??


Thanks Spank. About 25 hours to go before the festivities begin.



tonynyc said:


> _
> One game at a time Spanky.. we shall see AND....
> _
> 
> ...


That's because Donovan has one of those things..... oh yea, a personality 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0ZVWi7SzbY



NancyGirl74 said:


> DaddyOh looks dashing in blue. Shame about the tie though.


:blush: Thanks Nancy, but I thought the tie made the outfit


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 31, 2009)

Spanky said:


> And I almost feel like I may have to expose the Spanky derriere even if Nancy's pretenda team loses this week in South Philly. Just to keep her a little bit sane.



Don't worry, Spanky. You'll get your chance to expose your derriere after tomorrow. Just remember that it should be exposed with _*I <3 Eli*_ some where on it.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 31, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks Spank. About 25 hours to go before the festivities begin.
> 
> That's because Donovan has one of those things..... oh yea, a personality
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0ZVWi7SzbY



Daddyoh70: that is a very funny commercial - also an omen as to what may happen tommorrow.... 

The anticipation of this game. I cannot wait for tommorrow.... Talk about Sports Overload between the Marathon - Football - WS  :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 1, 2009)

Today is the big day.


*Lets Go GIANTS!*


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 1, 2009)

*kicks back on bye week* ahhhhhhh....nothing like relaxing. Everyone can beat the shit out of each other for all I care, especially the AFC East teams, Denver, Indy and Pittsburgh

Enjoy your games


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Nov 1, 2009)

GO HAWKS! against those cowgirls.....Make Romo cry again!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> GO HAWKS! against those cowgirls.....Make Romo cry again!



Right on.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 1, 2009)

Nancy mentioned something about me writting Eagles players names on her butt if the GIants lost. Something tells me I better find out what their names are and get a big "washable" marker.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Today is the big day.
> 
> 
> *Lets Go GIANTS!*



Just in case, it is spelled D-e-S-e-a-n-J-a-c-k-s-o-n.

You know I feel your pain. 

:kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> Nancy mentioned something about me writting Eagles players names on her butt if the GIants lost. Something tells me I better find out what their names are and get a big "washable" marker.



Oh gawd no. I respect Nancy. I don't want her doing that on her butt if she didn't agree to it.Did she say that? That is not like her. I assumed it would be the chest or something. I trust her completely she will stand by her word.

And as any real Eagles fan knows, this game is NOT over. It never is when you are an Eagles fan.

Still, I like 30 - 7. Will look nicer at the end of the fourth quarter.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2009)

It's never over - things just better turn around


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> It's never over - things just better turn around



I told Donovan about the McRib comment before the game. Talk about being ......


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

Somebody shut Siragusa up.

Somebody tell the Giants to hold onto the ball.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 1, 2009)

It was just a funny conversation we had last night. I dont think she would actually let me do it on her butt but we did joke about it.

If they come back from this - I would be very surprised.



Spanky said:


> Oh gawd no. I respect Nancy. I don't want her doing that on her butt if she didn't agree to it.Did she say that? That is not like her. I assumed it would be the chest or something. I trust her completely she will stand by her word.
> 
> And as any real Eagles fan knows, this game is NOT over. It never is when you are an Eagles fan.
> 
> Still, I like 30 - 7. Will look nicer at the end of the fourth quarter.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> It was just a funny conversation we had last night. I dont think she would actually let me do it on her butt but we did joke about it.
> 
> If they come back from this - I would be very surprised.



I agreed to a butt inscription with I <3 Eli with a win for the Giants. Nancy agreed to an inscription but I do not remember it being agreed to on her butt. 

This is not over. I am always askeered about come backs.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

This is hard to comprehend but the Giants are scant minutes from sole possession of THIRD place in the NFC East.

Wow. Own it.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 1, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> It's never over - things just better turn around



OH, I think it's over


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 1, 2009)

I benched Ahmad Bradshaw in favor of Stephen Jackson....good thing I did, however I didn't expect Matt Schuab to shit the bed :doh:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello? HELLO?

Where are all the Jints fans? I would like you all to stop by and tell us whoz yer Daddy?

I mean the coronation by the media has to be called into question. Are the Giants a playoff team? Can they run an offense a wee bit faster in the third quarter when down by 26 points?
Can daddy Manning help out? Will Nancy ever reappear? Is Tony feeling good about the bet coming up in the Swampland? Will Coughlin EVER wipe that beady-eyed wtf stare he seems to get on his face when his team is getting spanked by the Eagles?

Think of it this way....the Jints were major league pwned by the Eagles, a team who got beat by the Oakland Raiders. I mean it could be said that the Raidazzz may just be the best team in the NFC East. 

C'mon guys......own it.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Hello? HELLO?
> 
> Where are all the Jints fans? I would like you all to stop by and tell us whoz yer Daddy?
> 
> ...




I'm here Spanks and the Eagles were the better team today... but, there is still a season to finish...







*December 10th, 2009 Philadelphia Eagles at NY Giants *

*If the Jints Win.....*

_1.Bare Chested challange of sorts is in order. I think the lovely ladies of this NFL Board would love to see the ultimate Iggles supporters with the NY symbol Branded on your Bare Chest...._

*If the Iggles Win *

2. Tony accepts the bet, On the "Crush thread" & on the "NFL Thread". Theme? 10 Words 

_"Why Donovan McNabb will be a HOF Quarterback" _

And you & all Eagles Fan will FEEL the true love

*Momma McNabb will be crying when I'm done with that - but, only if those Iggles win...

Wonder if Daddyoh70 would like to wager....
It was a crime to see that blue shirt of his assualted by that Philly Tie.
*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm here...Not happy but here. 

*That


Was


PATHETIC!!!!*

The Giants deserved to lose (_I_ don't deserve to lose but they sure do). I mean, where was their spirit? Where was their motivation? Where the frick was our defense???? Can we get Spags back, please?

As for the bet.....

Spanky, I assumed that when I asked you to put I <3 Eli on your ass the deal would go both ways. Granted, I was SURE my team would turn their resent slump around (clearly I was wrong) and you would be the one awkwardly trying to write legibly on your "tight end." Since I asked it of you I'm honor bound to hold myself to the same stipulation.

UNLESS.........

Would you consider double or nothing? I'm not exactly sure how we would go about that but perhaps we can work something out. For example, if the Giants lose the next match up I will not only write I love whatshisname on my tush but I will also do something else. Your call. If the Giants win (and they [email protected]#$%^&*in' better) you can just do the I <3 Eli thing. Or something along those lines. Maybe? Thoughts? Am I grasping at straws? Fighting a losing battle? Am I digging my hole even deeper? 

SOMEONE SAVE ME FROM MYSELF!....or is it my team?



PS...Minn vs Green Bay = hellava game. Bret Favre + touching and emotional = Nancy wants to give him a big ol hug.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> PS...Minn vs Green Bay = hellava game. Bret Favre + touching and emotional = Nancy wants to give him a big ol hug.



STOP trying to STEAL MY MAN. First the Favre sex dream and now this?

Arrgh.


Yeah, it was a really good game. In the second half. When the Packers actually showed up and played. For the most part. 

I've come to the conclusion (and I can say this because I stand by my Brett and always have) that Brett Favre HAD to leave the Packers to truly be the greatest Quaterback of ALL TIME (Time-Time-Time-Time-echo-echo-echo-echo).

Yeah, ok, the Jets didn't have the greatest season last year... but they did much better with Favre than they did with Pennington the season before. And he's certainly going to Town with Minnesota. 

He's proved that he can perform in multiple offensive styles, on turf and on grass, in highly intense emotional climates and is a leader on the field. Regardless of the BS that surrounds him and distracts from our ability to pay attention to the game sometimes, he is the best out there. Maybe not on paper (though, he looks pretty damn good there too) but on the field, when it really comes down to it...its true.

And Kevin, if you try to spout Tom Brady nonsense at me I will punch you. 

Also to anyone who is going to throw the interception record up at me...There is no reward without risk. 

/monologue by Jessica


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm here...Not happy but here.
> 
> *That
> 
> ...





I will save you from yourself. 

Pay up the bet you made, as you feel you made it. I will show leniency with the location of "I <3 DeSean (Jackson)". I don't want you exposing yourself in any way you feel uncomfortable. That is not what this is about. :bow:

If you want to bet along with Tony, for the December game, I am all for it. Maybe we can get Daddyoh to join in so it is two vs. two. 

...and just so you don't think I am all nice.

Eagles still rule. Giants still drool.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 1, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> STOP trying to STEAL MY MAN. First the Favre sex dream and now this?
> 
> Arrgh.



But it was such a good dream, Bellz! 




mszwebs said:


> I've come to the conclusion (and I can say this because I stand by my Brett and always have) that Brett Favre HAD to leave the Packers to truly be the greatest Quaterback of ALL TIME (Time-Time-Time-Time-echo-echo-echo-echo).
> 
> Yeah, ok, the Jets didn't have the greatest season last year... but they did much better with Favre than they did with Pennington the season before. And he's certainly going to Town with Minnesota.
> 
> He's proved that he can perform in multiple offensive styles, on turf and on grass, in highly intense emotional climates and is a leader on the field. Regardless of the BS that surrounds him and distracts from our ability to pay attention to the game sometimes, he is the best out there. Maybe not on paper (though, he looks pretty damn good there too) but on the field, when it really comes down to it...its true.



Agreed :bow:



mszwebs said:


> And Kevin, if you try to spout Tom Brady nonsense at me I will punch you.



Also agreed 





Spanky said:


> I will save you from yourself.
> 
> Pay up the bet you made, as you feel you made it. I will show leniency with the location of "I <3 DeSean (Jackson)". I don't want you exposing yourself in any way you feel uncomfortable. That is not what this is about. :bow:
> 
> ...



Ok, fine. I'll pay this debt and leave it at that. I may change my mind as we get closer to December because I REEEEAAAALLY want to see you lose a bet, Spanks. I mean REEEEAAAALLLY! But for now I'm leaving this bet thing alone.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I will save you from yourself.
> 
> Pay up the bet you made, as you feel you made it. I will show leniency with the location of "I <3 DeSean (Jackson)". I don't want you exposing yourself in any way you feel uncomfortable. That is not what this is about. :bow:
> 
> ...



*Fixed it for ya Spanks* 


*
I'm open to the additional side bets Giants or Eagles fan want to join in - whatever terms can be agreed upon later... it's all a nice friendly betting 
(our original bets stands) if that's ok 
*







*Enjoy your Soup for now Spanky & Daddyoh70 *

*Don't make Mamma McNabb mad and let that soup get cold*


----------



## furious styles (Nov 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Think of it this way....the Jints were major league pwned by the Eagles, a team who got beat by the Oakland Raiders. I mean it could be said that the Raidazzz may just be the best team in the NFC East.



i support this type of math.


----------



## Crystal (Nov 1, 2009)

My Titans won their first game today! Excellent work against the Jags. 

We should have started Vince Young from the beginning.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Think of it this way....the Jints were major league pwned by the Eagles, a team who got beat by the Oakland Raiders. I mean it could be said that the Raidazzz may just be the best team in the NFC East.





furious styles said:


> i support this type of math.




Is this new math?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 1, 2009)

No body understands new math anyway.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 1, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Wonder if Daddyoh70 would like to wager....
> It was a crime to see that blue shirt of his assualted by that Philly Tie.
> [/I][/B]




Not much of a betting man. Considering where I took that picture, if I'd only had a Gnats or Yankees tie, I could have found a use for them


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Is this new math?



Four. 

That is your nummer, mznewmathbby

Don't ferget it.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Not much of a betting man. Considering where I took that picture, if I'd only had a Gnats or Yankees tie, I could have found a use for them



Gad, me no wanna wiping my azz wid no Yankees tie. 

Mah ass got class.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 1, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Not much of a betting man. Considering where I took that picture, if I'd only had a Gnats or Yankees tie, I could have found a use for them



We can always get you a Giants tie for just such an occasion...as in losing a bet. 





Good grief...had to come back and edit my comment fast!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Not much of a betting man. Considering where I took that picture, if I'd only had a Gnats or Yankees tie, I could have found a use for them



*Daddyoh70: I'm sensing bad thoughts if the beloved NY Giants tie was there *

*And yes - I love Nancy's way of thinking * :wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

Tony,

You watching the WS right now?


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Four.
> 
> That is your nummer, mznewmathbby
> 
> Don't ferget it.



Not in a million years, Spankles.

4 will always be my number. Though, I do enjoy 12 as well lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jeez...You people need a baseball thread already. This here is the NFL Thread!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> We can always get you a Giants tie for just such an occasion...as in losing a bet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing.

I thought you were starting to help the cause. The Iggles cause. The Dark Side. Where we have soft pretzels, cheesesteaks and scrapple.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Tony,
> 
> You watching the WS right now?





NancyGirl74 said:


> Jeez...You people need a baseball thread already. This here is the NFL Thread!



For shizz... Don't bring that kind of talk to my thread!!

:kiss2:

**goes off to find pictures of hot Hockey players to post...**


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Jeez...You people need a baseball thread already. This here is the NFL Thread!



Right now it is NY v. Philly stage three. 

Knicks out
Giants out
Yankees.........well, we're trying hard....


But if you want to continue about today's game.....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Right now it is NY v. Philly stage three.
> 
> Knicks out
> Giants out
> ...



Bite me


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> For shizz... Don't bring that kind of talk to my thread!!
> 
> :kiss2:
> 
> **goes off to find pictures of hot Hockey players to post...**



I got yer shizz right here girlie. 

After 10,000 losses, can't i enjoy some NY ass whoopin in South Philly. Even if it is not the Giants? 

If the Brewers make it to the World Series, then, <giggle> I promise <snort> to <aaaa hahahahahahah>

Sorry. Just couldn't keep it straight there.... 

double :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Bite me



Not until you are done writing on yo ass. 

I <3 DeSean Jackson.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 1, 2009)

I thought it was just DeSean?!?! I mean my butt is big but it ain't that big!



PS...Psst, Bellz! Shirtless Favre pics. There's gotta be a few!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I thought it was just DeSean?!?! I mean my butt is big but it ain't that big!
> 
> 
> 
> PS...Psst, Bellz! Shirtless Favre pics. There's gotta be a few!



DeSean is fine. Most of the Giants secondary only saw Jackson as it faded in the distance towards the endzone.......


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> PS...Psst, Bellz! Shirtless Favre pics. There's gotta be a few!



HAHA actually, no, there isn't. There are pics of shirtless OBAMA, ffs, but not Brett Favre.

Sigh.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Good thing.
> 
> I thought you were starting to help the cause. The Iggles cause. The Dark Side. Where we have soft pretzels, cheesesteaks and scrapple.





Spanky said:


> Right now it is NY v. Philly stage three.
> 
> *Knicks out*
> Giants out
> ...



_*Enjoy this NFL moment*_

Aren't your 76ers also in the Lebron hunt.... :happy:

========================

Hey Spanks : 

Heck of a Baseball game 

(two great teams and pretty much in the drivers seat for the Yanks for now) 

Given the choice... what would you have preferred 

1. Philly Winning And Eagles losing ....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> DeSean is fine. Most of the Giants secondary only saw Jackson as it faded in the distance towards the endzone.......



Someone hold my earrings!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Someone hold my earrings!



Your earrings are safe- I think the Mighty Spanks and Daddyoh70 are probably cursing a storm right now over the latest Baseball Scores 

*Yanks 7* *Phillies 4* *(Yanks lead series 3-1)* :bow:


*
Whats a real pisser - winning a mere Football Game or Possibly losing the WS and Having No Ticker Tape Parade 
*


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _*Enjoy this NFL moment*_
> 
> Aren't your 76ers also in the Lebron hunt.... :happy:
> 
> ...



I would take an ass pic for the Phillies. If they could have pulled it out, I would have been VERY confident with Lee tomorrow and going back to NY having to win one to clinch. 

Now it is over. The Phillies will battle, but against these Yankees, no way they win three in a row. 

<barf>


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Someone hold my earrings!



Hold her earrings?? Me no understand.....


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Hold her earrings?? Me no understand.....



As in like, she's going to beat the shite out of you, so someone needs to hold her earrings so they don't get ripped out of her head.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I would take an ass pic for the Phillies. If they could have pulled it out, I would have been VERY confident with Lee tomorrow and going back to NY having to win one to clinch.
> 
> Now it is over. The Phillies will battle, but against these Yankees, no way they win three in a row.
> 
> <barf>



Stranger things have been known to happen - it's not over yet...

Now Basketball - you have to admit that both teams have been pretty crummy over the years .. I guess it would have to go down to a battle of the stadium snacks.... :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 1, 2009)

I love that Bellz understands me.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> As in like, she's going to beat the shite out of you, so someone needs to hold her earrings so they don't get ripped out of her head.



I thought that first. But Nancy is a lovable fuzzy little furball. Fight? Jersey girlz don't fight. They just pay someone to shoot you. Fighting breaks finger nails.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 2, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> As in like, she's going to beat the shite out of you, so someone needs to hold her earrings so they don't get ripped out of her head.



Ouch!! Ouch!! Ouch!!


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I thought that first. But Nancy is a lovable *fuzzy little furball*. Fight? Jersey girlz don't fight. They just pay someone to shoot you. Fighting breaks finger nails.



Are you calling Nancy HAIRY???

*holds out hand for the earrings*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I thought that first. But Nancy is a lovable fuzzy little furball. Fight? Jersey girlz don't fight. They just pay someone to shoot you. Fighting breaks finger nails.



Jersey girls don't pay someone to shoot you....

They'll shoot you themself but only if they think they are about to lose the fight. 

PS: I am not lovable! I'm tough! I'm hardcore! So what if Favre's choked up interview with Pam Oliver made me misty eyed....Oh, shut up!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 2, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Are you calling Nancy HAIRY???
> 
> *holds out hand for the earrings*



*Dumps huge gold Giants logo earrings into Bellz hands*

Oh, it's on!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 2, 2009)

Woah, I got the warning from a friend.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 2, 2009)

*takes and running leap and pounces*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Whats a real pisser - winning a mere Football Game or Possibly losing the WS and Having No Ticker Tape Parade
> *



Meh, don't try to down play the Spanking the Iggles put on the Gnats. I support the Phils, but I kinda take the George Carlin point of view when it comes to Football v. Baseball. I live for football season. I watch maybe 2-3 baseball games a year. 
For your entertainment
Baseball v. Football


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 2, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Meh, don't try to down play the Spanking the Iggles put on the Gnats. I support the Phils, but I kinda take the George Carlin point of view when it comes to Football v. Baseball. I live for football season. I watch maybe 2-3 baseball games a year.
> For your entertainment
> Baseball v. Football



Enjoyed the Carlin skit and no that Giant loss can't be played down- I cannot wait for the rematch in December....


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 2, 2009)

Im sorry - i know im not a regular here but this was funny as hell.



Spanky said:


> Woah, I got the warning from a friend.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 2, 2009)

Please don't encourage him, Berna!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Enjoyed the Carlin skit and no that Giant loss can't be played down- I cannot wait for the rematch in December....



Hopefully the Gnats will be coming off a win the previous week. The 2 times a year I hope they win....when they play Dallas. We'll see what happens.



bigsexy920 said:


> Im sorry - i know im not a regular here but this was funny as hell.



Have to agree with you on that. I still chuckle everytime I see it.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 2, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Please don't encourage him, Berna!



YES! Encourage him, Berna, encourage him!!!! 


...and could you slip some bread and water into the cage? Nancy said I get nothing til the Giants beat the Iggles again. 

I R scared. It could be a looooooooooong time.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 3, 2009)

Spanky said:


> YES! Encourage him, Berna, encourage him!!!!
> 
> 
> ...and could you slip some bread and water into the cage? Nancy said I get nothing til the Giants beat the Iggles again.
> ...



*pokes cage with stick* Hush you!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 3, 2009)

<clanks cage bars with empty metal cup>

Hey! Yo Nancy! How about the pics while yer at it? You know, a little something for the effort.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 4, 2009)

What's this "pics" thing? Pic! No S. One pic and it will be delivered this weekend (maybe) and not sooner. I'm busy recovering from the blow of losing to the.......

*shakes head* I can't even say it.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 4, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> What's this "pics" thing? Pic! No S. One pic and it will be delivered this weekend (maybe) and not sooner. I'm busy recovering from the blow of losing to the.......
> 
> *shakes head* I can't even say it.



Pic, Pics, whatever. All I know is when your catalog comes out, Daddyoh and I will be checking out the centerfold.....


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 4, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> What's this "pics" thing? Pic! No S. One pic and it will be delivered this weekend (maybe) and not sooner. I'm busy recovering from the blow of losing to the.......
> 
> *shakes head* I can't even say it.





Spanky said:


> Pic, Pics, whatever. All I know is when your catalog comes out, Daddyoh and I will be checking out the centerfold.....



Takes a seat at the nearest News Stand...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 4, 2009)

Meh, it's Wednesday, figured I'd save tonynyc the hassle of posting this...

Current NFL Power Rankings


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 4, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Meh, it's Wednesday, figured I'd save tonynyc the hassle of posting this...
> 
> Current NFL Power Rankings



No Hassle at all- now things get interesting 2nd half of the season upon us.... we shall see what surprises await....


----------



## Spanky (Nov 4, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> No Hassle at all- now things get interesting 2nd half of the season upon us.... we shall see what surprises await....



I have been searching feverishly looking for a power ranking putting the Giants one spot below the Oakland Raidazzzzz just because of all the shite we got for choking out there. 

But boy oh boy they really stomped on the Giants' ranking. 

This just in.........Tom Coughlin still looks confused.......

......wid his EDBD eyes.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 4, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I have been searching feverishly looking for a power ranking putting the Giants one spot below the Oakland Raidazzzzz just because of all the shite we got for choking out there.
> 
> But boy oh boy they really stomped on the Giants' ranking.
> 
> ...




Seasons not ever yet Spanks- plenty of room left for your Eagles to still choke


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 4, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I have been searching feverishly looking for a power ranking putting the Giants one spot below the Oakland Raidazzzzz just because of all the shite we got for choking out there.
> 
> But boy oh boy they really stomped on the Giants' ranking.
> 
> ...



_EDBD eyes - I thought that was Dandy Andy _


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 4, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Meh, it's Wednesday, figured I'd save tonynyc the hassle of posting this...
> 
> Current NFL Power Rankings



From this site ^^^




> They are an example of how fast things can go bad in the NFL. If that defense doesn't play better soon, they could be playoff-less.



Yes! Can we haz Spags back pweeeeze!?!?



> We get Eagles-Cowboys this week for first place in the NFC East. That should be fun. The Eagles are rolling after that Oakland disaster two weeks ago.



This is physically painful but I'm actually rooting for the Cowgirls on this one.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 5, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> From this site ^^^



There's always this site... ESPN
Or this one... Fox Sports
Or this one... NFL Fanhouse
Yaaaaawwwwn, or this one... It is what it is
Just tell me when to stop




> This is physically painful but I'm actually rooting for the Cowgirls on this one.


 I take back any rep I ever gave you...


----------



## Spanky (Nov 5, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> I take back any rep I ever gave you...



zOMG!!!!

Nancy really DOES hate us. 

Rooting FOR the Cowgirls? Really? I mean even after you saying that, when the Giants play the Cowgirls, I will still have to root Giants. 

By that time, the Giants will be playing spoilers anyways.....


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> zOMG!!!!
> 
> Nancy really DOES hate us.
> 
> ...



What do you have in your possession Spanky- "A Time Machine" ? "PredictaBall" ? U are just jumping a wee bit ahead of yourself aren't you. U have to wait for December to come around just like the rest of us.....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 5, 2009)

Spanky and Daddyoh...Tell you guys what, if the Eagles make it to the big game I'll root for them wholeheartedly. That's a promise.

_*Disclaimer: Unless they are against the Vikes (Favre, you know) or the Colts (It's a family thang) or my Giants (naturally)._


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 5, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky and Daddyoh...Tell you guys what, if the Eagles make it to the big game I'll root for them wholeheartedly. That's a promise.
> 
> _*Disclaimer: Unless they are against the Vikes (Favre, you know) or the Colts (It's a family thang) or my Giants (naturally)._



Pssssssst. The Eagles can't play the Vikings in the Superbowl. They're in the same conference. 

NFC Championship, maybe. Likely? Probably not.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 5, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Pssssssst. The Eagles can't play the Vikings in the Superbowl. They're in the same conference.
> 
> NFC Championship, maybe. Likely? Probably not.




And as we all know, whenever the Eagles play in the NFC Championship pick the OTHER team. :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 5, 2009)

NFL Thread Confession:

I confess I am a terrible Packers fan, as I just found out tonight that Aaron Rodgers is single.

I just assumed he was married. In fact, I swore I read it somewhere. Apparently not lol. :doh:


ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 6, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Pssssssst. The Eagles can't play the Vikings in the Superbowl. They're in the same conference.
> 
> NFC Championship, maybe. Likely? Probably not.



This is why you are the mother of this thread. :bow:

Added to the list of NFL Thread rules.....
(Whatever rule number here) Whenever needling a rival remember the basic truths of the NFL so you don't look like a moron. 



Spanky said:


> And as we all know, whenever the Eagles play in the NFC Championship pick the OTHER team. :doh::doh::doh:



Alright, alright! If the Eagles make it to the _*NFC Championship*_ I will root for them...HOWEVER, I can no longer promise wholeheartedness. You'll have to settle for halfheartedness.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 6, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky and Daddyoh...Tell you guys what, *if the Eagles make it to the big game I'll root for them wholeheartedly*. That's a promise.
> 
> _*Disclaimer: Unless they are against the Vikes (Favre, you know) or the Colts (It's a family thang) or my Giants (naturally)._



All is right in the world again 




NancyGirl74 said:


> Alright, alright! If the Eagles make it to the _*NFC Championship*_ I will root for them...HOWEVER, I can no longer promise wholeheartedness. You'll have to settle for halfheartedness.



I settle for that. :happy:


----------



## Archangel (Nov 6, 2009)

Dear Detroit Lions,

Can you try to win this week? For the love of Bob, Seattle's been awful. Just do your best, I know you can't work miracles.

Love,
Your fan


Ps) the best part of being a Lions Fan? No fair weather fans or people jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 7, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Ps) the best part of being a Lions Fan? No fair weather fans or people jumping on the bandwagon.



i know how that goes. it's almost a badge of courage. it's all we really have.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 7, 2009)

Do you know how hard it is to write "I <3 DeSean" on your own ass? It ain't easy! Pics later....



I hate you, Spanky


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok, so the I <3 DeSean pictures didn't come out so great. First of all, it's very hard to write on one's own tush. Second of all, they were all blurry for some reason. Third of all, most of them showed a little more than I am willing to expose for a bet. However, a bet is a bet and since I would have demanded it of Spanky I must man up and post. So, here is the one pic (I _did_ say that I would only be posting on picture after all) I did manage to take that I am willing to post. Debt paid in full! 

Stoopid Eagles! Stoopider Giants! Stoopidest ME!!!:doh:

View attachment 72682


PS...No comments on the smeared heart and crazy letters. _You_ try writing on your ass!


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 8, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, so the I <3 DeSean pictures didn't come out so great. First of all, it's very hard to write on one's own tush. Second of all, they were all blurry for some reason. Third of all, most of them showed a little more than I am willing to expose for a bet. However, a bet is a bet and since I would have demanded it of Spanky I must man up and post. So, here is the one pic (I _did_ say that I would only be posting on picture after all) I did manage to take that I am willing to post. Debt paid in full!
> 
> Stoopid Eagles! Stoopider Giants! Stoopidest ME!!!:doh:
> 
> ...



HOTTEST PICTURE EVER IN THE HISTORY OF THE NFL THREADS!!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 8, 2009)

You should see the out takes. Hysterical!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 8, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, so the I <3 DeSean pictures didn't come out so great. First of all, it's very hard to write on one's own tush. Second of all, they were all blurry for some reason. Third of all, most of them showed a little more than I am willing to expose for a bet. However, a bet is a bet and since I would have demanded it of Spanky I must man up and post. So, here is the one pic (I _did_ say that I would only be posting on picture after all) I did manage to take that I am willing to post. Debt paid in full!
> 
> Stoopid Eagles! Stoopider Giants! Stoopidest ME!!!:doh:
> 
> ...



Gorgeous Picture Nancy :wubu: - I know a Bet is a Bet & you are a true sport ... but, such cuteness only to be defiled by that horrible "Iggles" Name....


----------



## Archangel (Nov 8, 2009)

I have love for DeSean too...


he's on my fantasy football team.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 8, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> HOTTEST PICTURE EVER IN THE HISTORY OF THE NFL THREADS!!!!



I'll second that! If they could just blow that up and hang it up in the Linc, there wouldn't be an empty seat.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 8, 2009)

...No Fucking Comment


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 8, 2009)

What the?!?!?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 8, 2009)

..........


----------



## Spanky (Nov 8, 2009)

ZOMG. 

That pic is sooooo worth it. You are gorgeous my dear. :wubu::wubu::wubu:

If DeSean only knew. Lub the red panties. You are welcome to pose in those anytime. 

:kiss2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 8, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> ..........



If you are refering to the Giants game...Exactly! 



Spanky said:


> ZOMG.
> 
> That pic is sooooo worth it. You are gorgeous my dear. :wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 9, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> If you are refering to the Giants game...Exactly!
> 
> Thank you.









*Figured the S & D connection may also want to borrow the Sad Klingon*


----------



## Spanky (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry, I have to throw the red flag. Why? Why the hell not? I got ten of them.

And only three time outs. 




How'd the Jints do Tony?


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Sorry, I have to throw the red flag. Why? Why the hell not? I got ten of them.
> 
> And only three time outs.
> 
> ...



*Seems like we both had a hell of a weekend didn't we ...

Don't forget to say hello to the Chargers next week 
*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 9, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> If you are refering to the Giants game...Exactly!





tonynyc said:


> *Figured the S & D connection may also want to borrow the Sad Klingon*





Spanky said:


> Sorry, I have to throw the red flag. Why? Why the hell not? I got ten of them.
> And only three time outs.
> How'd the Jints do Tony?



Yes, Nancy it was for the Giants. Tony, I'm willing to let S & D connection get in on some of this facepalm action. It was one sucked-up Sunday all around, ugh...

And now the round of Thursday games begin!


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 9, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yes, Nancy it was for the Giants. Tony, I'm willing to let S & D connection get in on some of this facepalm action. It was one sucked-up Sunday all around, ugh...
> 
> And now the round of Thursday games begin!



Um, Rai, having been beaten by the BUCCANEERS, I think I deserve some of that facepalm action too.

For effing shizzle.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Figured the S & D connection may also want to borrow the Sad Klingon*



Right click, Save As, "Eagles vs Cowboys" WTF happened this weekend????????


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 9, 2009)

A little something for all of us...




*WHAT*




*THE*




*ARRGGHH!*


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yes them COWBOYS won didn't they ..


----------



## Spanky (Nov 9, 2009)

I don know bout yall, but I just scroll up an take a lil look at Nancy's cute widdle tushy and then all is right wid da worl. 


And Cinnamitchy? Cowboy farts to you :kiss2:. See ya in the playoffs........those fun little games in January where Romo cries and fans weep about another first round exit.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I don know bout yall, but I just scroll up an take a lil look at Nancy's cute widdle tushy and then all is right wid da worl.
> 
> 
> And Cinnamitchy? Cowboy farts to you :kiss2:. See ya in the playoffs........those fun little games in January where Romo cries and fans weep about another first round exit.



Spankypoo as long as Romo manages to throw the ball in the right direction, he can cry all he wants to. We fans don't really weep ( unless it is remembering the disgraceful firing of Coach Tom Landry). I mean its not like we have never won the Superbowl, but it would be fun to win it again.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 9, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Spankypoo as long as Romo manages to throw the ball in the right direction, he can cry all he wants to. We fans don't really weep ( unless it is remembering the disgraceful firing of Coach Tom Landry). I mean its not like we have never won the Superbowl, but it would be fun to win it again.



Oh, I just figured when Yankees fans talk about a drought in WS wins being single digit years and Phillies fans see a drought as the most of the 20th Century, I figured the Cowpies would look on a playoff win drought of 10 years as an ETERNITY.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 9, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Um, Rai, having been beaten by the BUCCANEERS, I think I deserve some of that facepalm action too.
> 
> For effing shizzle.



Hey, its Turkey Hunting Season in Wisconsin right now. Deer season opens in less than 2 weeks. 

Just sayin. 

Your January Sunday schedule will be WIDE OPEN. Cuz Spanky sez so. :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh, _I just figured when Yankees fans talk about a drought in WS wins being single digit years _and Phillies fans see a drought as the most of the 20th Century, I figured the Cowpies would look on a playoff win drought of 10 years as an ETERNITY.



Wonder what Iggles fan look as their drought .... hmm SB appearence every 25 years  

In past seasons.. the closest thing to a "championship" for them is if they are lucky enough to even sweep the Redskins, Cowboys or Giants during the regular season and maybe that rare playoff win....

Pending how things go the 2nd half of the season....This is the best year for them to even think of getting any type of playoff momentum... Better make sure that Donovan takes his Dramamine... 

---------------
_Speaking of our summer pastime- did you enjoy the ticker tape parade... _:happy:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 9, 2009)

NFL 2009 THREAD

Welcome the newest member of the TOP 100 Hottest Threads on Dims. 


1186 posts will make it surpass the NFL 2007 Thread, which I dare say was a classic, for most popular. Keep posting.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> NFL 2009 THREAD
> 
> Welcome the newest member of the TOP 100 Hottest Threads on Dims.
> 
> ...



It's the great discussion and rivalries that keep this thread going ( Even after the season has ended) and one of the fun sections in DIMS ... where else can we debate sports and still be level headed at the end of the day and better yet still have a good laugh and dare i say  .. share a glass of *Ice Cold Pickle Juice*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 9, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> A little something for all of us...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This has nothing to do with anything but Jean-Luc was the best captain. Just sayin'. 



Spanky said:


> I don know bout yall, but I just scroll up an take a lil look at Nancy's cute widdle tushy and then all is right wid da worl.



Is there a mortally embarrassed gif out there somewhere? Please insert here.



cinnamitch said:


> Spankypoo as long as Romo manages to throw the ball in the right direction, he can cry all he wants to. We fans don't really weep ( unless it is remembering the disgraceful firing of Coach Tom Landry). I mean its not like we have never won the Superbowl, but it would be fun to win it again.



And I usually enjoy reading your posts, Cinna. Cowboys fan? Tis a shame. 


I can't help it. I feel so bad for my boys. They played well. Ok, not great. Not what we should be seeing from them but they _HAD_ that game. They didn't just give up half way through like they did with the Eagles. They didn't go into it expecting to have a win handed to them like they have in the past. This was a big game for us and they worked for it. I'm just so bummed for them. 
:really sad: :really sad:


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 9, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> This has nothing to do with anything but Jean-Luc was the best captain. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What can i say. I am a born and raised Texan. I will die a Cowboy fan.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 9, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> This has nothing to do with anything but Jean-Luc was the best captain. Just sayin'.
> 
> Is there a mortally embarrassed gif out there somewhere? Please insert here.



I was gonna ask, "Who's yer Daddy?" about the gif comment, but alas, Captain Jean Luc Picard is yer Daddy. 


How about DeSean Luc Picard??


----------



## Spanky (Nov 9, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> I will die a Cowboy fan.



I like this sentence. It has "die" and "Cowboy" in it. 



Yeah, I'm messin with Texas. So what?


----------



## Spanky (Nov 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> It's the great discussion and rivalries that keep this thread going ( Even after the season has ended) and one of the fun sections in DIMS ... where else can we debate sports and still be level headed at the end of the day and better yet still have a good laugh and dare i say  .. share a glass of *Ice Cold Pickle Juice*



I thought you liked it cause you could post all kinds of pics and movs without someone giving you shite for it. 

Unless the NFL police come in and stop it. They're Patriots fans you know. <mumbles "effin tuck rule my lilly white ass">

I gotta love me some pickle juice. :happy:


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I like this sentence. It has "die" and "Cowboy" in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm messin with Texas. So what?




You messed with Texas? Didn't feel a thing ( betcha heard that before)


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I thought you liked it cause you could post all kinds of pics and movs without someone giving you shite for it.
> 
> Unless the NFL police come in and stop it. They're Patriots fans you know. <mumbles "effin tuck rule my lilly white ass">
> 
> I gotta love me some pickle juice. :happy:



*NFL Police*
LOL - well, they have left the building... and I love posting the pictures and this is the NFL thread- it's all old school "Smash Mouth" Dims Debating here- * And Quit Hogging the Pickle Juice*








*Jim Brown*






*Bronko Nagurski*






*Douglass "Fritz" Pollard*







*Jim Thorpe*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I was gonna ask, "Who's yer Daddy?" about the gif comment, but alas, Captain Jean Luc Picard is yer Daddy.
> 
> 
> How about DeSean Luc Picard??



I don't have a "daddy", Spanky so . 

Jean-Luc is a Captain. DeSean is a.....

Mustard. :doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who repped me for my pic. Good to know my it was worth something besides embarrassment


----------



## Spanky (Nov 9, 2009)

Donovan, DeSean.....just working through the D's. Maybe David Akers next. A KICKER? Where to put that name I wonder.....hmmmmmmmm. 

Or we could stay young and go LeSean from DeSean. Maybe Brian if his head is back in the game.

So, I got Tony online for an essay. Are you up for another bet, m'lady?? More nakediditty parts? Love letters? 

No bet with me and you have to wait alllllll winter for another shot in 2010! Owich. 

Here's yer daddy running roughshod over that vaunted Giants secondary. :doh:


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 10, 2009)

Aight.

I'ma bring it back to straight up bitching about my team. Because that's why I'm here. And to make fun of Spanky.


So anyway, I pretty much have to agree with like... everything this damn article (By Today's TMJ4's Lance Allen) has to say.

*Packers Make Us Say Enough!
Enough of this, enough of that
By Lance Allan*

_In my business, it's not good to say I'm out of words to describe the futility of the Packers improving things and turning over a new leaf. So I'll keep my thoughts about the game against the Bucs to a minimum....just the way you'd like the memories of this game to be.

6 sacks? Enough already. Drafting more project linemen? Enough already. Not developing young linemen, other than Josh Sitton and maybe T.J.Lang? Yeah, I've seen enough of that too. Time for Ted Thompson or whomever is GM of this team next year to sign a solid free agent or two to protect Aaron Rodgers and not get him killed. I'm not talking Pro Bowlers or All-Pros. I'm just talking good, solid, competent run and pass blockers.

Sure, the penalties were down...but again, enough of the key mistakes at the worst possible times. That hold on Daryn Colledge when the Packers had a shot down 3? A sign of desperation since the line was getting manhandled at that point.

I asked Aaron Rodgers in an exclusive one-on-one interview if he needed to make quicker decisions. He told me he thinks he's made good decisions this year. I also asked him if he's concerned that there's a growing perception that he hasn't won a "big game." He said he doesn't listen to that stuff. Even though he's had a good year, he has a chance to finally make a statement that he's more than a QB who puts up nice fantasy stats when the NFC East leading Cowboys come to town. Just ask Burlington's Tony Romo....he's shutting up the critics by just leading his team, to gritty, solid wins.

Aaron Kampman in coverage? Enough! The guy is too classy to come out and say it...so I'll say it for him. ENOUGH! Let him do what he does best, which is put his hand down and rush the passer...and let somebody else worry about covering TE's and backs out of the backfield.

And multiple special teams breakdowns? Enough! Some of that is scheme, and some is effort. At the midway point, if you're thinking playoffs with this many deficiencies? ENOUGH!_




Anyone who wants to read a "play by play" blog of the game can go Here. It was rather amusing at parts... when I WASN'T CRYING.

I'm formulating a monologue on Aaron Rodgers and the Packers in my head. 

To Be Continued...


----------



## furious styles (Nov 10, 2009)

the raiders didn't lose this week. awwwriiiigghhhhht.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 10, 2009)

furious styles said:


> the raiders didn't lose this week. awwwriiiigghhhhht.



A bye week is no reason to be smug.

Then again, you didn't get beat by the BUCS, so I guess you can gloat away  

FAR AWAY


----------



## furious styles (Nov 10, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> A bye week is no reason to be smug.
> 
> Then again, you didn't get beat by the BUCS, so I guess you can gloat away
> 
> FAR AWAY



if anything i'm jealous of the suckaneers. they at least have a young quarterback that looks promising. ours is regressing faster than charlie at the end of flowers for algernon. don't get me started on the receiving core.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 10, 2009)

furious styles said:


> if anything i'm jealous of the suckaneers. they at least have a young quarterback that looks promising. *ours is regressing faster than charlie at the end of flowers for algernon.* don't get me started on the receiving core.



HAHAHAHA. 

I tried to rep you for that but it was a fail.

Instead, I'll just say for this second, I love you and don't tell Patty


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 10, 2009)

furious styles said:


> if anything i'm jealous of the suckaneers. they at least have a young quarterback that looks promising. *ours is regressing faster than charlie at the end of flowers for algernon*. don't get me started on the receiving core.





mszwebs said:


> HAHAHAHA.
> 
> I tried to rep you for that but it was a fail.
> 
> ...snip...



I gave Furious rep before I saw your post Zwebbie, but I'mma let you in on this one 'cause Sir Styles has some of the best reference comments of all time!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 10, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Aight.
> 
> I'ma bring it back to straight up bitching about my team. Because that's why I'm here. *And to make fun of Spanky.*



Bolded for truth and 100% agreement! 

Speaking of.....


Spanky said:


> Donovan, DeSean.....just working through the D's. Maybe David Akers next. A KICKER? Where to put that name I wonder.....hmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Or we could stay young and go LeSean from DeSean. Maybe Brian if his head is back in the game.
> 
> ...



Don't temp me, Spanky. It might have been painful but I could get used to the exposing of the "nakediditty parts" if only for one chance to see you in that @!#$%^&* pink tutu. I mean, the Giants gotta win one against the Eagles sometime. 

Right?

Shut up!

Don't make me take back my promise to root for the Eagles if they (please God no) make it to the NFC Championship. That would be unfair to Daddyoh seeing as he has made the sad mistake of being an Eagles fan too but is not a Meanie McMeanerson like you.

Just leave me and my Giants alone! *Gathers her 2007 NY Giants Champion action figures and goes home*


----------



## Spanky (Nov 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Bolded for truth and 100% agreement!
> 
> Speaking of.....
> 
> ...



I am NOT a Meanie McMeanerson. I am a Rubitin McRubitinerson. 

Any more McRib comments out there in Giants land???? Going once, going twice....

Here is the super cereal comment on the Giants Eagles. Right now, for this specific period, the Eagles match up VERY well with the Giants. We somehow can handle or keep in check, their strengths, while our strengths are exploiting their weaknesses. Three games in a row now. Last year, the first Giants-Eagles was in Philly and it was close, the Giants were coming off the Super Bowl win, but the Eagles showed they could beat them even though they lost. Then a Meadowlands defeat at the hands of those same Eagles and a playoff defeat and then another over a week ago. The games are pretty predictable. Manning not picking up and exploiting the blitz packages. The Eagles playing long ball and having success. Usually there is one breakout run and we end up in the twenties and the Giants in the teens. 

At some point, something will change.....injuries, a complete change in gameplan, trick plays, something that will change the progression. But for now, I feel pretty confident of the Eagles going into that Swamp and winning. Again.

If Nancy agrees with me, she won't bet. <insert taunting laughter> Tony has to bet, because, well, he just has to. 

But (or butt) if I don't get arrested for graffiti perpetrated on the body of Nancy Q. Giantsfan, she should bet. What is the worse that could happen, more rep and wonderful compliments on Nancy's NFL-not-for-profit BBW paysite or a custom designed pic of Spanky's old wrinkly Iggles butt not even suitable for laughing at. 

You think about it, Girlie. And if this post peeves Missywebzmeisterburgerburgermeistergreenbayfreaktowninstein, maybe she can join in the fun. 

Not much else going on in Packerville other than matching pairs like 3 - 3 or 4 - 4 or 8 - 8 (if you're lucky). 

Oh, the Raiders rule until further notice. I got nothing. Sorta like our offense when it is in California in general. <trembles at the thought of the game in SD this week>


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 10, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ...snip...
> 
> You think about it, Girlie. And if this post peeves *Missywebzmeisterburgerburgermeistergreenbayfreaktowninstein*, maybe she can join in the fun.
> 
> ...



Hank. Lay off the damn crack.

Also - Make your own damn bets.

:kiss2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 10, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I am NOT a Meanie McMeanerson. I am a Rubitin McRubitinerson.
> 
> Any more McRib comments out there in Giants land???? Going once, going twice....
> 
> ...



I can't bet you! I'm all out of naked parts!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 11, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I am NOT a Meanie McMeanerson. I am a Rubitin McRubitinerson.
> 
> *Any more McRib comments out there in Giants land???? Going once, going twice....*
> 
> ...



Yes, this is going to be an interesting week for your Eagles... will it be the start of a losing skid... have they peaked.... we shall see.....

Oh and until & if the Eagles win the Big show... McRib shall always be affectionately known as "McPuke" :wubu:


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 11, 2009)

This sunday night, the greatest quarterback of all time battles with his more popular nemesis from Indy.

These could be the 2 best teams in the conference, lets see how this turns out.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 11, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> [
> 
> This sunday night, the *greatest quarterback of all time* battles with his more popular nemesis from Indy.



No No, Kevin. Favre and the Viqueens play Detroit this week... Not the Colts


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 11, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> No No, Kevin. Favre and the Viqueens play Detroit this week... Not the Colts



Hmmmmmm....Brady has more rings and Superbowl MVP's than Farve and Manning combined, but as I said both of them are far more popular. Can't wait till Sunday


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 11, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Hmmmmmm....Brady has more rings and Superbowl MVP's than Farve and Manning combined, but as I said both of them are far more popular. Can't wait till Sunday



..........


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 11, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Hmmmmmm....Brady has more rings and Superbowl MVP's than Farve and Manning combined, but as I said both of them are far more popular. Can't wait till Sunday



I think he's working on having as many baby mamas as super bowl rings. Yeah, Brady is a special, special guy.


----------



## nykspree8 (Nov 13, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> This sunday night, the greatest quarterback of all time



I lol'd at this.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spanks: How'd the Iggles do?

Daddyoh70 are you there? 
*


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know if I would consider this QUITE as Topsy Turvy a weekend as the last one (I'm still burning about the Bucs. Fcuk.)...but 


*WE BEAT THE COWBOYS!!!!*Unlike the Eagles.

NFC East, you're welcome. :kiss2:


PS. The Redskins beat Denver? Hell, the Redskins WON? Maybe this IS a Topsy Turvy week...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats, Bellz and thanks


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 15, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I don't know if I would consider this QUITE as Topsy Turvy a weekend as the last one (I'm still burning about the Bucs. Fcuk.)...but
> 
> 
> *WE BEAT THE COWBOYS!!!!*Unlike the Eagles.
> ...



*MsZwebs: That must make for a Romolicious Sunday*:happy:


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 15, 2009)

can I just say that I am one sad Bears fan this season. 

In the middle of watching the Colts/Pats game (only b/c I live in Indy) and so far not impressed.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 16, 2009)

Indianapolis you will always have my heart! :wubu: Thank you for never disappointing with an interesting game! :bow:

Am I the only one who thinks Tom Brady has a resemblance to Frankenstein?!

Either way, Go Colts!!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 16, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I don't know if I would consider this QUITE as Topsy Turvy a weekend as the last one (I'm still burning about the Bucs. Fcuk.)...but
> 
> 
> *WE BEAT THE COWBOYS!!!!*Unlike the Eagles.
> ...





I sat in the woods of WI all day today with my son trying to hunt turkey. Then went into my buddy's house around 3:30PM to watch the Eagles lay an egg and then cheer the Packers on to a Cheesehead ass kicking. Had a couple of Old Mil Lights too. So I was feeling a little bit Wisconsin today. I am a Big Packers fan when they plant Romo in the turf at Lambeau. 

ATTENTION: The Giants are STILL in third place, Tony, my main man. Third. And the Redskins are coming up the rear. 

And somebody PLEASE get Andy Reid a ham sandwich. He just needs one.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 16, 2009)

In Bill We Trust......not so much anymore.

Gave the game away on a silver platter.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 16, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> In Bill We Trust......not so much anymore.
> 
> Gave the game away on a silver platter.



Oh, come on. He just had an Andy Reid kinda day. 

Except Reid has them EVERY day. Every football day, that is.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 16, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I sat in the woods of WI all day today with my son trying to hunt turkey. Then went into my buddy's house around 3:30PM to watch the Eagles lay an egg and then cheer the Packers on to a Cheesehead ass kicking. Had a couple of Old Mil Lights too. So I was feeling a little bit Wisconsin today. I am a Big Packers fan when they plant Romo in the turf at Lambeau.
> 
> *ATTENTION: The Giants are STILL in third place, Tony, my main man. Third. And the Redskins are coming up the rear*.
> 
> And somebody PLEASE get Andy Reid a ham sandwich. He just needs one.



_
By the slimmest of margins Spanks- and who knows how things will change from week to week 
_




Spanky said:


> Oh, come on. He just had an Andy Reid kinda day.
> 
> Except Reid has them EVERY day. Every football day, that is.



_
I looked at your avatar- how the hell did you get Andy's Book - give it back- no wonder he was lost...
_


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 17, 2009)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Tom Brady has a resemblance to Frankenstein?!



Oh my God, I cannot stop laughing at this. All he needs is the scar and the bolts, oh and the grayish/greenish skin tone, but I'm totally seeing it 

Edit: I just threw this together, but I'm seeing it. Sorry KHayes666, but all if fair in love and football. 








tonynyc said:


> _
> By the slimmest of margins Spanks- *and who knows how things will change from week to week *
> _



Apparently no one knows tony. Christ, Gnats and Iggles lose to San Diego, Dallas loses to Green Bay. Talk about your any given Sundays  WTF is going on in the NFC East?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 17, 2009)

*...Dick Jauron*

*ESPN: Bills fire head coach Jauron*


----------



## Spanky (Nov 17, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *...Dick Jauron*
> 
> *ESPN: Bills fire head coach Jauron*



Quit diverting our attention. :batting:

Giants are on a four game slide....which by the way is twice as good as our 2 game slide. 


Giants conference domination hopes and dreams......:goodbye:*







*just wanted to try using the goodbye smilie.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 17, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Oh my God, I cannot stop laughing at this. All he needs is the scar and the bolts, oh and the grayish/greenish skin tone, but I'm totally seeing it
> 
> Edit: I just threw this together, but I'm seeing it. Sorry KHayes666, but all if fair in love and football.
> 
> ...



LOL Holy shit it's Bradystein 

*** NBA news Allen Iverson next "rumored" Jersey... just remove the Starbury name... Philly fans must be fuming at this 






----------------------------------------- 



Spanky said:


> Quit diverting our attention. :batting:
> 
> Giants are on a four game slide....which by the way is twice as good as our 2 game slide.
> 
> ...




And Spanks... who knows if your slide is beginning or ending ... then again ... the NFL Universe is all screwy these days. 

Well pending how the next couple of weeks stack up somebody in the NFC East is in for plenty of this


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 17, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Oh my God, I cannot stop laughing at this. All he needs is the scar and the bolts, oh and the grayish/greenish skin tone, but I'm totally seeing it
> 
> Edit: I just threw this together, but I'm seeing it. Sorry KHayes666, but all if fair in love and football.
> 
> ...




Ooooooooooh goodness gracious! I may have peed a little from laughing so hard when I saw this! I'm so printing that out and hanging it up next to my Colts poster!

Thanks for that!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 17, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Quit diverting our attention. :batting:
> 
> Giants are on a four game slide....which by the way is twice as good as our 2 game slide.
> 
> ...



And you say your not a meanie. Just wait, Spanky....just you wait!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> And you say your not a meanie. Just wait, Spanky....just you wait!



Yes, I am a meanie. 

I am Spartacus......uh......Spankinstein.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yes, I am a meanie.
> 
> I am Spartacus......uh......Spankinstein.



EYE ROLL...


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> And you say your not a meanie. Just wait, Spanky....just you wait!



You have just three weeks to decide to bet one last probable time on Iggles - Giants 2009. 

Tony and I have already locked horns. My butt with a NY logo on it vs Tony's brain doing a difficult writing assignment. 

All the rest of the Jints fans <cough> OWA <cough, cough> nykspree <cough> have wimpily opted out from jumping in on the bet. 

You can sit on the sidelines NancychickLXXIV. I'll understand. But the loss of direct satisfaction having risked taking the bet against me versus watching Tony enjoy the spoils having risked the bet. He he. You have to bet. You want to bet. You NEED to bet. Half the Dims people who saw yer azz on the thread want you to bet........


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> (blah blah blah)...snip...
> 
> *All the rest of the Jints fans <cough> OWA <cough, cough> nykspree <cough> have wimpily opted out from jumping in on the bet. *
> 
> (more blah blah blah) ...snip...



Oh no you did not! Don't go there! You just want to see more (less?) leather! And stop trying to goad our Nancy! (Ignore that icky iggle fan sweetie, you honored your bet admirably, you can sit this one out, I'll cover your end ) 

Luckily for you Spankticusmcribsuxbigtime, I happen to like hirsute pecs, and will not demand you shave "JINTS" on your chest.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 18, 2009)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Ooooooooooh goodness gracious! I may have peed a little from laughing so hard when I saw this! I'm so printing that out and hanging it up next to my Colts poster!
> 
> Thanks for that!



My pleasure, you planted the seed :bow: I never knew how much fun photo editing could be  I was in a bit of a hurry otherwise I would have done the real scar and bolts. Glad I could make you laugh.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> You have just three weeks to decide to bet one last probable time on Iggles - Giants 2009.
> 
> *Tony and I have already locked horns. My butt with a NY logo on it vs Tony's brain doing a difficult writing assignment.*
> 
> ...



_*Spanks:* I enjoy the spoils of "the bet" - that is what makes this thread so fun...I have a feeling that the fair ladies of Dims would rather look at your 
NFL Tated Glutes rather than reading my praise of Lord Donovan..._


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have nothing to say except.... on Spanky and Tony, I hope you WIN!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have nothing to say except.... on Spanky and Tony, I hope you WIN!



Spoken with true wisdom :bow:

(I have a sneaky suspicion that Spanks may have unleashed even more Philly haters amongst our lovely BBW of Dims with that bet)


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Spoken with true wisdom :bow:
> 
> (I have a sneaky suspicion that Spanks may have unleashed even more Philly haters amongst our lovely BBW of Dims with that bet)



That is why we need a sub for the bets. OWA is on the sidelines, put the leather and helmet on and is raring to go. 

Bet woman! Co'mon! Bet bet bet bet bet.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have nothing to say except.... on Spanky and Tony, I hope you WIN!



Did somebody learn her lesson about betting against the Eagles? 


But damn, woman, the pic was so cute, I forgot to see the name you put on your bottom! :kiss2:


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 20, 2009)

I winned.

Super Sweet pic to come


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 20, 2009)

OK people.

Be jealous.

View attachment Me and Spanky.jpg



And you know what? He really IS an Eagles fan in real life. That's not just an online thing to try to be cool. (which is good, cause he should have picked a different team if that were the case  hahaha)

Just kidding. This guy is AWESOME.

If the Spanky tour stops near you, I highly recommend.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 20, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> OK people.
> 
> Be jealous.



 *TOTAL JEALOUS RAMPAGE - ENGAGED!* 

:bow: *Zweb is the Queen* :bow:
*and that guy standing next to her ain't bad either!*:kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 20, 2009)

The honor was mine. :bow:

I have to admit that I was genuinely nervous upon arriving. Zwebby was cool and collected as always. 

I think we both did fine for meeting for the first time. 

Oh, and I never found Route N. But got to Madison.


----------



## nykspree8 (Nov 20, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> LOL Holy shit it's Bradystein
> 
> *** NBA news Allen Iverson next "rumored" Jersey... just remove the Starbury name... Philly fans must be fuming at this



No Iverson for the Knicks, Tony =) I'm very happy, even though we're abysmal, he would have taken away playing time from people who need to develop or guys we need to showcase to trade lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 20, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> OK people.
> 
> Be jealous.
> 
> ...



I only wanna know one thing.....Did he diss my Giants???? 

Glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## BarbBBW (Nov 20, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> OK people.
> 
> Be jealous.
> 
> ...


completely Jealous!!!! I would love to Bet Spanky, to meet him, but you know what?? There is no way my BROWNS will be winning any bets this year!! haha Go Figure!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 20, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> OK people.
> 
> Be jealous.
> 
> ...



*No!* *No!* *No!* 

*This is Horrible-All of the Packer Legends past and present will look at this picture with Sadness... Stop that grinning MsZwebs and stop that Smirking Spanky* :happy:

*Seriously - I'm glad that the Spanky tour hits the midwest. Spanks is one of the many great folks here in Dims and I'm happy to debate football with him... Will he appear in Giant country? - don't go all "Palin" on us ok *

*Perhaps we can have an NFL meetup of all the posters at the next NJ Bash in 2010 *


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 20, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> No Iverson for the Knicks, Tony =) I'm very happy, even though we're abysmal, he would have taken away playing time from people who need to develop or guys we need to showcase to trade lol.



I heard about that - Walsh wanted to bring him in ;but, the GM and Coach didn't want Iverson messing with the chemistry of the Knicks 

Another wasted NBA season for most of the Eastern teams..... 






The most expensive ticket listed on  Ticket Triangle  is $112.00 a true bargain...


----------



## mulrooney13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ravens still can't cover anybody. I'm surprised the Colts haven't blown us out yet.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you God!

Nice recovery, NYG. Dallas...for real? 1 pt win over the REDSKINS? I may have to wear my shirt today in honor of their almost kicking your ass.

Eagles, please DO take out Chicago.

Oh and:

OMGCLEVELANDTHATSUX.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Nov 22, 2009)

I think not having Columbo probably hurt Dallas more than people will realize. Once again the idiot Ravens screwed themselves over in the fourth quarter and failed to win a very winnable game. 

At least the Steelers lost.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 22, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Thank you God!
> 
> Nice recovery, NYG. Dallas...for real? 1 pt win over the REDSKINS? I may have to wear my shirt today in honor of their almost kicking your ass.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Bellzie. And congrats on GB's win. :bow:

Sadly, I'm going to have to hope the Eagles do NOT take out Chicago. Today I'm all for DA BEARS!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 22, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Thank you, Bellzie. And congrats on GB's win. :bow:
> 
> Sadly, I'm going to have to hope the Eagles do NOT take out Chicago. Today I'm all for DA BEARS!



Yep- sorry MsZwebs - also rooting for the Bears.... It may be one of those knockout games that may go down to the last quarter..

Talk about close games .... and the Browns wow that is the lowest of the low... first the embarrassing MNF game with The Ravens now this.... & the Cowboys barely eeking a victory over the Redskins.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 22, 2009)

You know... I've tried rooting for the Eagles, but my heart just isn't in it.

NOT that I want to root for Crybaby, either.

At least Rexy was Sexy.

Sigh.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2009)

Dear Cris Collinsworth,

STFU

And here's a "h" for your effin first name, pussy. 

Lub,

Spanky


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> You know... I've tried rooting for the Eagles, but my heart just isn't in it.
> 
> NOT that I want to root for Crybaby, either.
> 
> ...



Try harder. :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Thank you, Bellzie. And congrats on GB's win. :bow:
> 
> Sadly, I'm going to have to hope the Eagles do NOT take out Chicago. Today I'm all for DA BEARS!



Did we bet? I forget.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yep- sorry MsZwebs - also rooting for the Bears.... It may be one of those knockout games that may go down to the last quarter..
> 
> Talk about close games .... and the Browns wow that is the lowest of the low... first the embarrassing MNF game with The Ravens now this.... & the Cowboys barely eeking a victory over the Redskins.



Tony! How's it going, buddy! I have three words for you and Nancy for the rest of the week. 

STILL.



THIRD.



PLACE.


For now. I'll think about it while we are all eating turkey. Y'all can pretend it is roast eagle.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 23, 2009)

Now I know how the rest of the NFL felt when the Patriots went undefeated 2 years ago.....watching the Colts win games they have no business winning like the last 2 weeks make their eventual defeat that much sweeter.

Much props to the Chargers and Raiders for knocking off the Broncos and Bengals, 2 teams the Patriots ahead of the Patriots in the standings. 

If the Patriots can beat the Saints and the Fins in the next 2 weeks, they got the division title and a wild card round home game all but locked up.


----------



## Archangel (Nov 23, 2009)

Lions second win Woot! 21 point comeback baby, all right! Now I gotta hope Matt Stafford isn't broken completely.

I'm thinking someone else is going to be wearing the 'worst team in the NFL' moniker this year...


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 23, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Lions second win Woot! 21 point comeback baby, all right! Now I gotta hope Matt Stafford isn't broken completely.
> 
> I'm thinking someone else is going to be wearing the 'worst team in the NFL' moniker this year...



The Lions weren't the worst team going into the year anyway, in fact I can name not 1...not 2...but THREE teams I consider worse than the Lions.

I actually want them to do good, now that Millen's gone they may have a chance to build a team.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Did we bet? I forget.



No we did NOT! 



Spanky said:


> Tony! How's it going, buddy! I have three words for you and Nancy for the rest of the week.
> 
> STILL.
> 
> ...



This Thanksgiving I'm going to be thankful for friends, family....and Spanky not being within arms reach so I don't have to spend the holidays in jail.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 23, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> No we did NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> This Thanksgiving I'm going to be thankful for friends, family....and Spanky not being within arms reach so I don't have to spend the holidays in jail.



Zwebby was within arms reach (and NOT because she was stiff arming me )

And we were NOT in jail. I got a three day leave. 

Third place. 
Third place. 
Third place.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Zwebby was within arms reach (and NOT because she was stiff arming me )
> 
> And we were NOT in jail. I got a three day leave.
> 
> ...



Come to Jersey, Spanks....just for a minute....that's all I need....a minute and some duct tape......


----------



## Spanky (Nov 23, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Come to Jersey, Spanks....just for a minute....that's all I need....a minute and some duct tape......



Keep tawkin like that and I will start feeling obligated to pay $3.99 per minute.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 23, 2009)

Listen, Spanks, my team won! They are back (Ok, this might be an overstatement but a girl can hope) so you and your fungal green Hatchlings better watch it! No, more taunting because it's going to backfire one of these days right in your smug face. Take it from the gal who has had to write other men's names in lipstick and eyeliners on her various body parts. 


PS...Totally worth waaay more than $3.99 per minute


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 23, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Listen, Spanks, my team won! They are back (Ok, this might be an overstatement but a girl can hope) so you and your fungal green Hatchlings better watch it! No, more taunting because it's going to backfire one of these days right in your smug face. Take it from the gal who has had to write other men's names in lipstick and eyeliners on her various body parts.
> 
> 
> PS...Totally worth waaay more than $3.99 per minute



I love you. :kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Zwebby was within arms reach (and NOT because she was stiff arming me )
> 
> And we were NOT in jail. I got a three day leave.
> 
> ...





Spanky said:


> Tony! How's it going, buddy! I have three words for you and Nancy for the rest of the week.
> 
> STILL.
> 
> ...



*DarthSpanky* things are still too close to call. According to the  NFL Playoff Seedings as of week 11. You have one game seperating the 3rd to the 7th seed in both the AFC and NFC. 

It's all still week to week & anything can happen. And Don't gloat too much just yet...Spanky Spanky McSpanky ... we still have a game to be played..... :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 23, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Listen, Spanks, my team won! They are back (Ok, this might be an overstatement but a girl can hope) so you and your fungal green Hatchlings better watch it! No, more taunting because it's going to backfire one of these days right in your smug face. Take it from the gal who has had to write other men's names in lipstick and eyeliners on her various body parts.
> 
> 
> PS...Totally worth waaay more than $3.99 per minute



*Yes those curves are worth at least $3,999,000,000,000,000,000,000.00 per minute*


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 24, 2009)

If I had to watch or cheer for Jay Cutler on a weekly basis I'd probably kill myself.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> If I had to watch or cheer for Jay Cutler on a weekly basis I'd probably kill myself.



Could be worse.....could be watching JaMarcus Russell week after week


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 24, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Could be worse.....could be watching JaMarcus Russell week after week



Or Brady Quinn


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 24, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Or Brady Quinn



Or Rex Grossman 

SHUDDER.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 24, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Or Rex Grossman
> 
> SHUDDER.



Yes ol Grossman - I know the Chicago fans were happy to see him go...
he deserves the Joe Pisarcik  Award

*MsZwebs:* 21 days of hell.... 

Eagles - Packers - Giants all fighting for the wild card spots....


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 24, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> If I had to watch or cheer for Jay Cutler on a weekly basis I'd probably kill myself.



I'm attributing it to growing pains, and a bit of immaturity on the field. Give it a year or even two, and I think he'll work things out. I am glad, however, that I can't even watch the games if I wanted to. It would be hard to watch the Bears right now.

I'm noticing a trend in Chicago sports lately... LoL Go Blackhawks?


----------



## Spanky (Nov 24, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Or Brady Quinn



C'mon Tony. You WANTED to say McNibblets, uh, McRib, uh, McGonnakickyo assesindaswamp, YEAH that's it.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 24, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yes ol Grossman - I know the Chicago fans were happy to see him go...
> he deserves the Joe Pisarcik  Award
> 
> *MsZwebs:* 21 days of hell....
> ...



Lol-ing @ Pisarcik. MITM*































*now that you're down here, it stands for Miracle in the Meadowlands. Herm Edwards......the play that created the victory formation used by all teams when running out the clock at the end of a game. Oh, the Iggles won THAT game too. Nancy supposedly wrote "I Love Wilbert Montgomery" on her teenaged ass. For me. If I remember.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> C'mon Tony. You WANTED to say McNibblets, uh, McRib, uh, McGonnakickyo assesindaswamp, YEAH that's it.



Lord Donovan is loved in Philly not to sure about Grossman 




Spanky said:


> Lol-ing @ Pisarcik. MITM*
> 
> 
> *now that you're down here, it stands for Miracle in the Meadowlands. Herm Edwards......the play that created the victory formation used by all teams when running out the clock at the end of a game. Oh, the Iggles won THAT game too. Nancy supposedly wrote "I Love Wilbert Montgomery" on her teenaged ass. For me. If I remember.



You Iggles should be worshiping the ground Pisarcik walks in - after all didn't he finish his career there.. AND

*S*panks: only NY greatness is worthy of the Cute Curves of NancyGirl -

_Ready for your 21 Days of Hell _


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Or Brady Quinn



don't let Jen see that....I'll have to call up The Undertaker when she's done with you lol


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 24, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> don't let Jen see that....I'll have to call up The Undertaker when she's done with you lol



Kevin: who is Jen?  

And wouldn't these guys be on the head of any Cleveland Browns admiration list...


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Kevin: who is Jen?
> 
> And wouldn't these guys be on the head of any Cleveland Browns admiration list...



don't forget this guy too


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Or Brady Quinn





KHayes666 said:


> don't let Jen see that....I'll have to call up The Undertaker when she's done with you lol





tonynyc said:


> Kevin: who is Jen?
> 
> And wouldn't these guys be on the head of any Cleveland Browns admiration list...





KHayes666 said:


> don't forget this guy too



i just want you all to know that i broke like a fucking fifteen month hiatus from this board to let you know that y'all are going to pay in unmeasurable amounts of pain when i get through with all of you.

i just have to take a shower, put some fresh threads on and complete my work day first.

dear nfl thread, i apologize for being so mia. i urge you to examine the nfl season that i've had to endure, however, and understand my need for a breather.

why was i born in cleveland?

:doh:

ps: i miss you guys.

pss: where's all of barb's big talk about a postseason now? bahahahahahahaha yeah. i didn't think so.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 25, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> i just want you all to know that i broke like a fucking fifteen month hiatus from this board to let you know that y'all are going to pay in unmeasurable amounts of pain when i get through with all of you.
> 
> i just have to take a shower, put some fresh threads on and complete my work day first.
> 
> ...



you need Ozzie Newsome, he'll save the day


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 25, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> i just want you all to know that i broke like a fucking fifteen month hiatus from this board to let you know that y'all are going to pay in unmeasurable amounts of pain when i get through with all of you.
> 
> i just have to take a shower, put some fresh threads on and complete my work day first.
> 
> ...



YAY! Our dysfunctional family is back together for the holidays!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 25, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> i just want you all to know that i broke like a fucking fifteen month hiatus from this board to let you know that y'all are going to pay in unmeasurable amounts of pain when i get through with all of you.
> 
> i just have to take a shower, put some fresh threads on and complete my work day first.
> 
> ...




*H*i Jen: Welcome Back to the Threads 

*** P*ushes DarthSpanky to the front of the line to recieve his "CC" payment. :happy: I figured Spanks would be the first to recieve his just due :happy: 


Wanna trade Basketball teams ...













*Billboard in front of the Mecca of Basketball - Madison Sq Garden *


*B*arb: where are you....

Hmmm ... I think some of the love & magic was sent to the Arizona Cardinals and unfortunately, Magini didn't get any... 

----------------------


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm calling it now, Broncos are going to be that mediocre team that sneaks into the playoffs, they look like a loss against every team on paper, and then takes the whole thing. I'm looking at you 2008 Steelers and 2007 Giants.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 25, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> I'm calling it now, Broncos are going to be that mediocre team that sneaks into the playoffs, they look like a loss against every team on paper, and then takes the whole thing. I'm looking at you 2008 Steelers and 2007 Giants.



2008 Steelers didn't sneak in anywhere, they did go 13-3 didn't they?


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 25, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> I'm calling it now, Broncos are going to be that mediocre team that sneaks into the playoffs, they look like a loss against every team on paper, and then takes the whole thing. I'm looking at you 2008 Steelers and 2007 Giants.



*2007* Giants were no slouches... they finished 2nd in the NFC East and were the 5th seed in the playoffs & won all their Road games to the SuperBowl...

...


----------



## BarbBBW (Nov 25, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> i just want you all to know that i broke like a fucking fifteen month hiatus from this board to let you know that y'all are going to pay in unmeasurable amounts of pain when i get through with all of you.
> 
> i just have to take a shower, put some fresh threads on and complete my work day first.
> 
> ...



I dunno about BIG TALK,,... as It was more of BIG hopes,.. crushed by a great team with horrible management!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 25, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I dunno about BIG TALK,,... as It was more of BIG hopes,.. crushed by a great team with horrible management!



*B*arb- Welcome Back :happy: and what did you to Arizona... they are doing well these days...


----------



## BarbBBW (Nov 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *B*arb- Welcome Back :happy: and what did you to Arizona... they are doing well these days...



Hey Tony! Muahhhh Thank you sir 

Arizona is doing Very well!! I have to hear about them all the time from the hubby. Maybe its the beautiful weather here? End of November, and 75 degrees, mid day that is.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 25, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Hey Tony! Muahhhh Thank you sir
> 
> Arizona is doing Very well!! I have to hear about them all the time from the hubby. Maybe its the beautiful weather here? End of November, and 75 degrees, mid day that is.



*postpixplsthnx* 

Your hubby should be worshiping the ground you walk on .. somehow your positive vibes is doing the Cardinals well


----------



## BarbBBW (Nov 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *postpixplsthnx*
> 
> Your hubby should be worshiping the ground you walk on .. somehow your positive vibes is doing the Cardinals well



Ummm Yeah , somehow, I dont ever see that happening!! LMAO Maybe more like he gets quite annoyed with my "joyfulness" hehehe But we even eachother out, its all good!!

I will def take some pics and post them very soon! We went to a Cardinals game , i will see if we still have the pics of that!


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 25, 2009)

Awww... the family really IS back together.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!



Now pardon me while I vomit, as I'm making myself sick with all this love and do-goodery.



:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 25, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Awww... the family really IS back together.
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> ...



*
Save the vomit for the Iggles
*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 25, 2009)

Spanky said:


> *snipped* Oh, the Iggles won THAT game too. Nancy supposedly wrote "I Love Wilbert Montgomery" on her teenaged ass. For me. If I remember.



You leave my teenage ass out of this! 



BoomSnap said:


> I'm calling it now, Broncos are going to be that mediocre team that sneaks into the playoffs, they look like a loss against every team on paper, and then takes the whole thing. I'm looking at you 2008 Steelers and _*2007 Giants*_.



Highlighted for the fond memories. :happy:



tonynyc said:


> *2007* Giants were no slouches... they finished 2nd in the NFC East and were the 5th seed in the playoffs & won all their Road games to the SuperBowl...
> 
> ...



Yeah, what he said! 



mszwebs said:


> Awww... the family really IS back together.
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the barf bucket is in Spanky's lap.....


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 26, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm pretty sure the barf bucket is in Spanky's lap.....








*Pops Reid got his barf bag ready for Lord Donovan for the end of the playoffs this year ... if they make it *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving, NFL Thread! Hugs to everyone!



Yeah, I guess Spanky too....But only just this once!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 27, 2009)

Disaster in Denver-


----------



## Linda (Nov 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Disaster in Denver-



Yes what the heck happened? I thought it would be a lot closer. I even picked the Giants in our family football pool. Boy did my mom rub it in.


----------



## nykspree8 (Nov 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Disaster in Denver-



i dunno what the fuck is going on with them...


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 27, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> i dunno what the fuck is going on with them...



karma...

*takes leather jacket off exposing my Tom Brady jersey and walks away*


----------



## pdesil071189 (Nov 27, 2009)

Bengals are going to the Superbowl. Hands Down


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 27, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> karma...
> 
> *takes leather jacket off exposing my Tom Brady jersey and walks away*



Kevin, I don't care what you're exposing, but don't do it in my thread


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 27, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Kevin, I don't care what you're exposing, but don't do it in my thread



I'm sure if I had on Green Bay underwear you wouldn't say that lol


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 27, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm sure if I had on Green Bay underwear you wouldn't say that lol



Not to break up the fantasy of me looking at you in your underwear, , but for you to be wearing Green Bay undies...you would have had to have been killed and had someone put them on you as a terrible last act of revenge.

So, if you were wearing Green Bay underwear, yes, I would protest, because do I really want to look at a half naked dead guy? Not to mention, in my THREAD???

I dont THINK so.

:kiss2:


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Disaster in Denver-




Twas an exquisite experience. LOL @ McNugget's F-Bomb caught on tape. And it was on a delay too.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 27, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Not to break up the fantasy of me looking at you in your underwear, , but for you to be wearing Green Bay undies...you would have had to have been killed and had someone put them on you as a terrible last act of revenge.
> 
> So, if you were wearing Green Bay underwear, yes, I would protest, because do I really want to look at a half naked dead guy? Not to mention, in my THREAD???
> 
> ...



I think Superbowl 31 was a bad enough experience that left me wanting to hop off a bridge, so I don't see any "revenge" taking place unless it was from me.

So with that said, watch out for a decapitated cheesehead in your bed someday lol


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Disaster in Denver-



Ditto on that , Tony....A little :doh::shocked::huh:and :really sad:thrown in for good measure. 



Linda said:


> Yes what the heck happened? I thought it would be a lot closer. I even picked the Giants in our family football pool. Boy did my mom rub it in.



I feel like I owe you an apology for my team.



nykspree8 said:


> i dunno what the fuck is going on with them...



I don't know nyk but whatever it is ain't good. 


KHayes666 said:


> karma...
> 
> *takes leather jacket off exposing my Tom Brady jersey and walks away*



Seriously???? I mean...seriously? First of all, who wears leather with a football jersey? Second of all, Tom Brady is a pretty boy with some talent and a good team. Nothin' _great_ there. My team may be shit right now but Tom Brady? Nope...still not impressed. 



BoomSnap said:


> Twas an exquisite experience. LOL @ McNugget's F-Bomb caught on tape. And it was on a delay too.



Yeah that was classic! Still, I hate your farkin' team right now (They play funny! What the hell kinda defense is that "ameba effect" thingie anyway?)....but not nearly as much as I hate mine.


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 27, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yeah that was classic! Still, I hate your farkin' team right now (They play funny! What the hell kinda defense is that "ameba effect" thingie anyway?)....but not nearly as much as I hate mine.




We have 3 players over 30 in our secondary, its hard for them to cover with the walkers and IV drips.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 27, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> We have 3 players over 30 in our secondary, its hard for them to cover with the walkers and IV drips.



Nate, I hope you are not saying people over 30 are old.........


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 27, 2009)

You guys can talk all you want about the Pats, and the Jints, but I am still a die hard New York Jest (I meant that...) fan. I've been bleeding green since the days of Joe Willie Namath, and used to see the team work out at Hofstra University back in the late 80's to early 90's.

So, I AM suffering this season, knowing that they are "investing in their future", but damn, it's hard to stick with them while they make all of these dumb moves, from ownership down to coaching. To top it off, one of my co-workers sent this to me this morning. Great New England fans you got up there.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 27, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> You guys can talk all you want about the Pats, and the Jints, but I am still a die hard New York Jest (I meant that...) fan. I've been bleeding green since the days of Joe Willie Namath, and used to see the team work out at Hofstra University back in the late 80's to early 90's.
> 
> So, I AM suffering this season, knowing that they are "investing in their future", but damn, it's hard to stick with them while they make all of these dumb moves, from ownership down to coaching. To top it off, one of my co-workers sent this to me this morning. Great New England fans you got up there.



*W*restlingGuy: Welcome to the Boards... Well in all fairness to the Jets-this is a first year for both Coach and QB ( they can only get better)...

I was listening to WFAN 66 AM NY with "Boomer" Esiason and Craig Carton
and they were telling most of the radio critics that in all fairness ... who does Sanchez have to show him the ropes as QB - Kellen Clemmens  
(Best to go the course with Sanchez- for the end of the season)....







*WFAN 660 AM -NY*


----------



## Linda (Nov 27, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> We have 3 players over 30 in our secondary, its hard for them to cover with the walkers and IV drips.





 At 37... am I dead?? :doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome Phil! *hugs* I loves ya even if you are a Jets fan.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *W*restlingGuy: Welcome to the Boards... Well in all fairness to the Jets-this is a first year for both Coach and QB ( they can only get better)...
> 
> I was listening to WFAN 66 AM NY with "Boomer" Esiason and Craig Carton
> and they were telling most of the radio critics that in all fairness ... who does Sanchez have to show him the ropes as QB - Kellen Clemmens
> ...



Maybe they should go get Vinny Testaverde out of retirement if Kellen Clemens isn't cutting it lol


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 27, 2009)

Linda said:


> At 37... am I dead?? :doh:




They are agists in Denver apparently...A young (and cuuuute for a potty mouth) Coach, a baby-faced quarterback (Did you see him get in Osi Umenyiora's face? Wonder what that was aboot?), and Boomsnap the young idealist fan who thinks his team is going to be like the '07 Giants. Ahhh...such innocence. Does my _old_ heart good.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 27, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Maybe they should go get Vinny Testaverde out of retirement if Kellen Clemens isn't cutting it lol



The conversation of the Jets not having that veteran backup was bought up on a few of the sports show one of the name that a caller had mentioned was Jeff Garcia. I don't think Clemmens is what the organization wants- he had his chance & Sanchez has to go through his trial by fire. Heck the 1989 Dallas Cowboys were 1-15 with Troy Aikman ... 2000 Patriots (Brady's rookie season - though I think he only played one game) was 5-11...Wonder if the Pats are given Mo Lewis a cut of the SuperBowl $$$$$ after all, you have Mo to thank for :happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 28, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> The conversation of the Jets not having that veteran backup was bought up on a few of the sports show one of the name that a caller had mentioned was Jeff Garcia. I don't think Clemmens is what the organization wants- he had his chance & Sanchez has to go through his trial by fire. Heck the 1989 Dallas Cowboys were 1-15 with Troy Aikman ... 2000 Patriots (Brady's rookie season - though I think he only played one game) was 5-11...Wonder if the Pats are given Mo Lewis a cut of the SuperBowl $$$$$ after all, you have Mo to thank for :happy:



Patriots went 5-11 in 2000 and Brady had nothing to do with that. Bellichick had the clean up the mess that Pete Carroll and Bobby Grier made. Bledsoe was the starting QB for that disaster.

1989 Troy Aikman went through the same trial by fire as Sanchez, but the difference is Cowboy fans knew they weren't going to win....these Jets fans (as usual) think Sanchez is just as good as Tom Brady NOW and they're contenders. HA! Ask Ben Rothlisburger if a rookie QB wins a suprbowl (2004-05 season)

I still say Mo Lewis should be given an honorary ring for obvious reasons


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 28, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Patriots went 5-11 in 2000 and Brady had nothing to do with that. Bellichick had the clean up the mess that Pete Carroll and Bobby Grier made. Bledsoe was the starting QB for that disaster.
> 
> 1989 Troy Aikman went through the same trial by fire as Sanchez, but the difference is Cowboy fans knew they weren't going to win....*these Jets fans (as usual) think Sanchez is just as good as Tom Brady NOW and they're contenders.* HA! Ask Ben Rothlisburger if a rookie QB wins a suprbowl (2004-05 season)
> 
> I still say Mo Lewis should be given an honorary ring for obvious reasons




True Belichick had to clean up that mess in 2000 and Bledose hung around next season to get that ring....Rex Ryan has to clean house and this season is what it is... Some of the Media here just had crazy expectations... 
I think the closest that a rookie QB had an amazing season would be Joe Flaco.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 28, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> True Belichick had to clean up that mess in 2000 and Bledose hung around next season to get that ring....Rex Ryan has to clean house and this season is what it is... Some of the Media here just had crazy expectations...
> I think the closest that a rookie QB had an amazing season would be Joe Flaco.



There's never been a rookie QB to win a Superbowl, so I don't get what Jet fans were salivating over.

You're right about Flacco though (I had him in fantasy last year, sweet!), but rookie QB's generally don't have that amount of success. 

New York media always has crazy expectations, how the 2008 Yankees were supposed to win the world series I'll never know. Comes with the territory I guess


----------



## NoWayOut (Nov 28, 2009)

Matt Ryan also had a lot of success last year.


----------



## NoWayOut (Nov 28, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Could be worse.....could be watching JaMarcus Russell week after week



That's by far the worst. That's an idea for what to do to terrorists, make them watch JaMarcus Russell for the rest of their lives.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 28, 2009)

We're gonna go NFL confessions style here for a moment:

I confess that I can not decide who I want to win on Monday night... The Patriots, whom I despise or the Saints, whom I have nothing against, but clearly want them to be beaten as to stop their Undefeated momentum (and looking over the remainder of their schedule...its possible, but not probable, as they've beaten 3 of the 5 teams they play after New England and another is the Redskins)


This is a tough weekend lol.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 28, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> We're gonna go NFL confessions style here for a moment:
> 
> I confess that I can not decide who I want to win on Monday night... The Patriots, whom I despise or the Saints, whom I have nothing against, but clearly want them to be beaten as to stop their Undefeated momentum (and looking over the remainder of their schedule...its possible, but not probable, as they've beaten 3 of the 5 teams they play after New England and another is the Redskins)
> 
> ...



MsZwebs: Nothing wrong with the Saints losing one game. Will any of the remaining perfect teams go unbeaten in December... we shall see...


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 28, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> MsZwebs: Nothing wrong with the Saints losing one game. Will any of the remaining perfect teams go unbeaten in December... we shall see...



lol Right. But I can't decide if I want their loss to be to New England, because I hate them...or to one of the other teams so they can BEAT New England 

We know how Kevin votes


----------



## NoWayOut (Nov 28, 2009)

I need the Vikings to start losing. I'd rather take my chances with the Saints than face those lines.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 28, 2009)

Giants fans,

I think this group therapy session has been great. A lot of progress has been made.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 28, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> We're gonna go NFL confessions style here for a moment:
> 
> I confess that I can not decide who I want to win on Monday night... The Patriots, whom I despise or the Saints, whom I have nothing against, but clearly want them to be beaten as to stop their Undefeated momentum (and looking over the remainder of their schedule...its possible, but not probable, as they've beaten 3 of the 5 teams they play after New England and another is the Redskins)
> 
> ...



Agreed...However, I loath the Patriots so if they lose won't frown. 



Spanky said:


> Giants fans,
> 
> I think this group therapy session has been great. A lot of progress has been made.



*Takes back her Thanksgiving day hug*


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Giants fans,
> 
> I think this group therapy session has been great. A lot of progress has been made.



We shall see Mr. Spanks ... who knows which team will be seated for the next session ( it's a weekly admission type of thing) & leave the Pickle Juice at home


----------



## Adrian (Nov 29, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I confess that I can not decide who I want to win on Monday night... The Patriots, whom I despise or the Saints


I would like to see some team, any team have a perfect season. New England almost did last year and I would like to see either the Colts or the Saints do it now. It has been thirty-seven years since Miami did and I get tired of the way the former team members behave whenever a team comes close to their record.
Gawd knows the Saints fans have suffered enough over the years and that would be great for the faithful -the 'bag heads' to cheer on their team to not only a super bowl but, also a perfect season. Besides, they are no longer in the western division of the NFL, so their record would have no bearing on the poor 49ers.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay, with respect to the Redskins, there were some scary things about that game. 

Without seemingly half of their starting team, many the leaders of that team, they took the two leaders of the division to the brink. In some cases, outplayed both the Eagles and Cowboys. 

If they left the coach in place and got healthy next year, WOW, they could be a hell of a team. 

And they always play the Eagles well. Always. :bow:




<smack on the Giants to follow>


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 29, 2009)

Adrian said:


> I would like to see some team, any team have a perfect season. New England almost did last year and I would like to see either the Colts or the Saints do it now. It has been thirty-seven years since Miami did and I get tired of the way the former team members behave whenever a team comes close to their record.
> Gawd knows the Saints fans have suffered enough over the years and that would be great for the faithful -the 'bag heads' to cheer on their team to not only a super bowl but, also a perfect season. Besides, they are no longer in the western division of the NFL, so their record would have no bearing on the poor 49ers.



Bah. 



On another note, Fuck You Washington.

:kiss2:


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 29, 2009)

Apparently there must be a new disease that grips the NFL....when the second half rolls around every brain of every NFL Coach who plays against the Colts shuts down.

I've never seen 5 straight wins by a team who didn't deserve it....not even the 2001 Patriots came back 5 straight times.

However, this will only make Indy's first loss that much sweeter


----------



## Spanky (Nov 29, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Bah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, you want the Packers in the 6th spot. That way they would get New Orleans instead of the Vikings. We know how those games go. So " Yay Iggles" !!




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
makes no sense, disregard. 






In other news, Giants solidify THIRD place going into December.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Actually, you want the Packers in the 6th spot. That way they would get New Orleans instead of the Vikings. We know how those games go. So " Yay Iggles" !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THIRD TIME IS THE CHARM!!! 

The fact still remains that your ass was almost beat by the REDSKINS. (Yes. We lost to the Bucs. But that was weeks ago and doesn't count anymore  )


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 29, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> THIRD TIME IS THE CHARM!!!
> 
> The fact still remains that your ass was almost beat by the REDSKINS. (Yes. We lost to the Bucs. But that was weeks ago and doesn't count anymore  )



I love your logic


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Actually, you want the Packers in the 6th spot. That way they would get New Orleans instead of the Vikings. We know how those games go. So " Yay Iggles" !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*D*ecember isn't over yet. We'll have to see what happens throughout the Month...


----------



## Spanky (Nov 29, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> THIRD TIME IS THE CHARM!!!
> 
> The fact still remains that your ass was almost beat by the REDSKINS. (Yes. We lost to the Bucs. But that was weeks ago and doesn't count anymore  )



Shhhhhhh! Don't bring up ass and football at the same time. 


Nancy ends up instinctively running for the marker and camera. Poor thing!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Shhhhhhh! Don't bring up ass and football at the same time.
> 
> 
> Nancy ends up instinctively running for the marker and camera. Poor thing!



It was eye liner, not marker...and I know what you are doing. You are trying to make me so annoyed with you that I'll want to seek revenge through another bet. Well, it's not going to happen! 


Unless.....


No! No! NO! I won't do it! Not even if you promised me pictures of you prancing around in a pink tutu if you lose......

Ok, maybe for the pink tutu....BUT NOTHING LESS THAN THAT!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2009)

HEY TO-NEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


Just a note from the heartland. Kansas to be exact. Couldn't believe it. They can feel it out here. It is that luke warm, queezy, wishy-washy, hopeful season of the Iggles. 

He's back. Ready your pen, get your paper.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> It was eye liner, not marker...and I know what you are doing. You are trying to make me so annoyed with you that I'll want to seek revenge through another bet. Well, it's not going to happen!
> 
> 
> Unless.....
> ...




I know you won't bet. But you might be able to use your charms on Mz. Coldypants, who is looking for NFL love in all the wrong places. She is the equivalent of our thread's Mikey. 

"Hey let's get Coldy...........yeah, Coldy, she'll bet on anything....."


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> HEY TO-NEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> 
> Just a note from the heartland. Kansas to be exact. Couldn't believe it. They can feel it out here. It is that luke warm, queezy, wishy-washy, *hopeful season of the Iggles. *
> He's back. Ready your pen, get your paper.



*L*ol: Spanks - you are just chomping at the bit waiting for my magical prose aren't you ... we shall see.. I had to laugh at the Sign...McRib :happy:

Well it's gut check time for all the teams (injured or not) the home stretch... The next set of gmaes are very important ( Boys - Eagles - GMen) all seperated by one game....


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I know you won't bet. But you might be able to use your charms on Mz. Coldypants, who is looking for NFL love in all the wrong places. She is the equivalent of our thread's Mikey.
> 
> "Hey let's get Coldy...........yeah, Coldy, she'll bet on anything....."



*W*ell Spanks you know after our bet .. there is only one that truly remains... are you confidant enough the Eagles can run the table and win it all? Pending any other game bets to be made...


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *W*ell Spanks you know after our bet .. there is only one that truly remains... are you confidant enough the Eagles can run the table and win it all? Pending any other game bets to be made...



Hey, I may be dumb, but I ain't stoopid. Iggles win it all? Heh. Maybe we bet on who gets farther towards the Super Bowl......that is if you are as confident on the Giants going all the way like ESPN and everybody else at the beginning of the season. 

Yeah, I saw the McRib thing and thought of you. :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Hey, I may be dumb, but I ain't stoopid. Iggles win it all? Heh. Maybe we bet on who gets farther towards the Super Bowl......that is if you are as confident on the Giants going all the way like ESPN and everybody else at the beginning of the season.
> 
> Yeah, I saw the McRib thing and thought of you. :wubu:





*D*amn I thought I could sell you Brooklyn Bridge while I was at it...
We are going to have to see at the end of the season who makes the playoffs for this bet...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I know you won't bet. But you might be able to use your charms on Mz. Coldypants, who is looking for NFL love in all the wrong places. She is the equivalent of our thread's Mikey.
> 
> "Hey let's get Coldy...........yeah, Coldy, she'll bet on anything....."



I don't think Coldy or Bellz will be betting on behalf of the Giants any time soon. So, stop egging people on. Unless you have something awesome to lay on the betting table you're on your own...for now. 

And don't think your team is going to do any more than they do every other year, Spanks. They'll look good until they look bad until they look good until they look bad again. Same ol story. Wake me when it ends with one more non-championship win.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Wake me when it ends with one more non-championship win.



Stop it. Yer making Spanky cry.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey! Hey! Hey! There's no crying in the NFL Thread!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hey! Hey! Hey! There's no crying in the NFL Thread!



I'll quietly wimper in the corner.......



.....in my tutu......




.....the pink one........



You know, the one you like.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 30, 2009)

Speaking of suckage...

Tom who?


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Speaking of suckage...
> 
> Tom who?



Coughlin. That's C-O-U......


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2009)

This is how bad it is for the Patriots. 

They are now 7 - 4. 

They have the same record as the Eagles. 

Worse yet, same record as the PACKERS. 

:doh:


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> This is how bad it is for the Patriots.
> 
> They are now 7 - 4.
> 
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 30, 2009)

SAINTS, 11-0, BABY! Take that, nonbelievers! BWAH HAH HAH HAH HAAAAAAAAAH!

(No offense to anyone on here, I mean the OTHER nonbelievers.)


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Coughlin. That's C-O-U......



*Iggles : their SuperBowl is in December*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I'll quietly wimper in the corner.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen! 



mszwebs said:


> Speaking of suckage...
> 
> Tom who?



There is nothing I like better than seeing the Perfect Patriots and Tommy boy getting knocked down a peg or two.....

Nothing except the Eagles getting trampled into the mud by any old team but most especially the Giants. Ahhh yes, that puts a smile on this gal's face every time. :happy::happy:



Spanky said:


> Coughlin. That's C-O-U......



Though it pains me to agree (ouch) (and I _do_ like Coughlin), the Giants coaching staff has been super sucktastic of late. Just so much can be blamed on the team the rest has to land right at Coughlin's feet. He's the man in charge after all. The whole team has lost their edge and it's Coughlin's job to sharpen them up and fast!



bmann0413 said:


> SAINTS, 11-0, BABY! Take that, nonbelievers! BWAH HAH HAH HAH HAAAAAAAAAH!
> 
> (No offense to anyone on here, I mean the OTHER nonbelievers.)



Juuuuust wait, Bmann. Juuuust wait. The Patriots were singin' the same tune in 2007 but a little underdog team came along and made them "perfect except for one"....and that's all it takes. The Saints have yet to meet up with their version of that team but odds are they will. 

Not that I'm rainin' on your parade or anything... 



tonynyc said:


> *Iggles : their SuperBowl is in December*



Heh


----------



## nykspree8 (Dec 1, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> SAINTS, 11-0, BABY! Take that, nonbelievers! BWAH HAH HAH HAH HAAAAAAAAAH!
> 
> (No offense to anyone on here, I mean the OTHER nonbelievers.)



I didn't know who I wanted to win this game. I want the Saints to lose, but I hate New England =) I don't think the Saints are winning it all btw, I just don't see it. Now onto the Giants...it's do or die for us these next 2 games...we have to beat the Cowboys and the Eagles, no ifs, ands or buts. The 2 games after that are totally winnable for us (Redskins & Panthers) and the cherry on the cake would be beating Brett , I shoulda retired 2 seasons ago but wanted to surpass all Dan Marino's records to feed my ego, Favre's face in.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 1, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> I didn't know who I wanted to win this game. I want the Saints to lose, but I hate New England =) I don't think the Saints are winning it all btw, I just don't see it. Now onto the Giants...it's do or die for us these next 2 games...we have to beat the Cowboys and the Eagles, no ifs, ands or buts. The 2 games after that are totally winnable for us (Redskins & Panthers) and the cherry on the cake would be beating Brett , I shoulda retired 2 seasons ago but wanted to surpass all Dan Marino's records to feed my ego, Favre's face in.




Spree. You were doing fine until the Favre commentary.

Please continue if you'd like to find yourself sacked 

Otherwise... Let's just address our hatred of the Pats, ok?


:kiss2:


I'm mostly kidding. HA.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 1, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Spree. You were doing fine until the Favre commentary.
> 
> Please continue if you'd like to find yourself sacked
> 
> ...



*M*sZwebs: what of the Iggles do they get a Pardon


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *M*sZwebs: what of the Iggles do they get a Pardon



Tony, the Eagles don't get a pardon unless they're playing the Pats


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2009)

To Resident Packer fan: Heh, 4th and 26. 

to Resident Jints fans: I have now decided to attend the Giants last game of the season, in Minnesota, to taunt and shout Iggles-laden obscenities. 




Okay, the tickets were offered for free. Now to think of a sign.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> To Resident Packer fan: Heh, 4th and 26.
> 
> to Resident Jints fans: I have now decided to attend the Giants last game of the season, in Minnesota, to taunt and shout Iggles-laden obscenities.
> 
> ...



That's right Spankles... keep your head in the past, so you can't see the losses in your future.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> To Resident Packer fan: Heh, 4th and 26.
> 
> to Resident Jints fans: I have now decided to attend the Giants last game of the season, in Minnesota, to taunt and shout Iggles-laden obscenities.
> 
> ...



*WELCOME NY GIANTS*

*would be a good sign for you* :happy:


*S*panks: I knew you'd rather see the Giants play in person instead of those Eagles...What are you going to tell the lovely NancyGirl....

*P*ost pix please- though I suspect if you were in the presence of Eli - you would be begging him for a photo op, autograph AND if you can see the SB trophy case...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

I smell a bet....If the Giants beat Minnesota Spanky has to find a way to get his "I Love Eli!" sign on national TV. Naturally, he'll be wearing the famous pink tutu as well.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I smell a bet....*If *the Giants beat Minnesota Spanky has to find a way to get his "I Love Eli!" sign on national TV. Naturally, he'll be wearing the famous pink tutu as well.



if






^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Now that's a big if.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 2, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I smell a bet....If the Giants beat Minnesota Spanky has to find a way to get his "I Love Eli!" sign on national TV. Naturally, he'll be wearing the famous pink tutu as well.



*T*hat would be epic..... :happy:


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 6, 2009)

I know that by posting in this thread I may Eff it up, which is what usually happens but...


*OMFG REDSKINS!!!*


----------



## GregW (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, the Saints need to pick it up against the Redskins - they've got about 10 mins. to do so.

I'm still a little bummed about my beloved Florida Gators getting outperformed across the board last night.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 6, 2009)

GRADKOWSKIIIIIIII

THE HEARTBREAK KID





...

honestly


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 6, 2009)

I have dug my Redskins shirt out of the laundry and am clutching it to my heart with my fingers crossed right now.



ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 6, 2009)

But on a happy note...

*THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS!*

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 6, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> But on a happy note...
> 
> *THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS!*
> 
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:



:happy: :happy: :happy: *NancyGirl: what a great game and now we have the rematch next week .. all the smack ... all the bets... next week is epic *

*S*panks, *D*addyoh70: ready for next week ... it's going to be a blow-out or a real dogfight (pending) which team shows up... 

*D*allas having the toughest schedule in the NFC East.. December is another deja-vu month for them....

Brett having two interceptions so far this evening... I think our lovely BarbBBW put the whammy on the Vikes... what an adorable lady and a good job


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2009)

My younger son sat down with me while watching the first few minutes of the Cowgirls - Jints game and asked me that special question, "Who are you rooting for Dad?"

I sat there dumbfounded trying to figure out who TO root for. I thought long and hard. The Giants have been beaten by us and the Cowboys have the advantage against us. But the Cowboys have a better chance choking late in the season and the Jints, like the Eagles, have a habit of coming on in December........But the Cowboys are still in the lead of the division. We get the Giants in our far north Philly home field next week. 

So I <urp> finally decided to root for the Jints. They then took the lead and never looked back. You're all welcome. :kiss2:

So now Nancy and other Giants fans are buying tickets to Miami again.......

Don't overlook the power of the Eagle. What a game it should be. The Eagles are playing well and Giants are feeling confident. 

Oh, I am not rooting for the Giants next week. Okay?? 


And this just in, the Giants are STILL in third place. 

Also, the Cleveland Browns have been mathematically eliminated from the playoffs.....unit 2018.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> :happy: :happy: :happy: *NancyGirl: what a great game and now we have the rematch next week .. all the smack ... all the bets... next week is epic *
> 
> *S*panks, *D*addyoh70: ready for next week ... it's going to be a blow-out or a real dogfight (pending) which team shows up...
> 
> ...



Did Nancy decide to join in this bet? I mean the Giants are back on top of the NFL. It is a lead pipe lock cinch.........I wanted her writing assignment to be either "Why Brian Westbrrok is a better all around back than Tiki Barber" or "How I felt for those 5 seconds while Herm Edwards ran that Pisarcik fumble into the endzone for the win so many years ago." And she can write her essay on the computer, not on her fine azzzz.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I have dug my Redskins shirt out of the laundry and am clutching it to my heart with my fingers crossed right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!



When did you become a Redskins fan? I watched that whole game. If that had been my team, the TV would have flown out the front window of my house at about 3:40 in the afternoon CST of course. 

Seriously. 

And see? Those Redskins are a damn good team. I think the defense is very very good. The Eagles beating them doesn't look like such a lucky wimpy thing. They are one or two plays, players from being a force.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> When did you become a Redskins fan? I watched that whole game. If that had been my team, the TV would have flown out the front window of my house at about 3:40 in the afternoon CST of course.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> And see? Those Redskins are a damn good team. I think the defense is very very good. The Eagles beating them doesn't look like such a lucky wimpy thing. They are one or two plays, players from being a force.



My Redskins fandom is a long and drawn out story...I'm mostly a fan cause otherwise, I just have this shirt I'll never wear...so since I'm wearing the shirt, I might as well root for the damn team. 

But, in answer to your question...May or June. lol.

And I only got to see about 20 minutes total, as Fox went to it when the Bears game was over and went to the Giants/Cowboys game...but I was ready to throw the computer out the window, believe me.

So. Effing. ANGRY!!!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> My Redskins fandom is a long and drawn out story...I'm mostly a fan cause otherwise, I just have this shirt I'll never wear...so since I'm wearing the shirt, I might as well root for the damn team.
> 
> But, in answer to your question...May or June. lol.
> 
> ...



Look at it this way. 

1. The Cowboys lost.
2. Babies have been spared being eaten because the Eagles won. 
3. Coldy has plenty to look forward to with the Indians in the upcoming Spring Training. 
4. The Vikings lost. 
5. The Packers still are in the hunt for the playoffs. 

Comon, have a warm cup of Joe.  On me.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Did Nancy decide to join in this bet? I mean the Giants are back on top of the NFL. It is a lead pipe lock cinch.........I wanted her writing assignment to be either "Why Brian Westbrrok is a better all around back than Tiki Barber" or "How I felt for those 5 seconds while Herm Edwards ran that Pisarcik fumble into the endzone for the win so many years ago." And she can write her essay on the computer, not on her fine azzzz.



*N*o two for one deals  sweet Nancy has to wait ... this is our bet :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *N*o two for one deals  sweet Nancy has to wait ... this is our bet :happy:



Yeah, but it is you on the Giants side and me and Daddyoh on the other. We need another Jints fan. 


Nancy will come around. I know it. I mean how could the Giants lose? It is a sure thing. Suuuuuuuuurrrrrrreeeee thiiiiiiinnnnnnnnggggggggg.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, but it is you on the Giants side and me and Daddyoh on the other. We need another Jints fan.
> 
> 
> Nancy will come around. I know it. I mean how could the Giants lose? It is a sure thing. Suuuuuuuuurrrrrrreeeee thiiiiiiinnnnnnnnggggggggg.



*W*ell since you put it that way... :happy: though the idea of seeing Daddyoh70 wearing a "I LOVE NY GIANTS Button" is a good thing...

*H*owever... sweet Nancy will have to decide and on her terms 

*
Nothing is a sure thing with this game.. don't eat any snacks and get the Tums ready...But, How about them Cowboys
*


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> ...But, How about them Cowboys
> [/COLOR][/I][/B]



God, something we can agree on. :bow:

How 'bout dem Cowboys?


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> God, something we can agree on. :bow:
> 
> How 'bout dem Cowboys?



*T*he Cowboys have the toughest schedule. Then I heard commentary on the Sunday Night NFL program that Romo went to Vegas during the Thanksgiving Day weekend... Now, there is nothing wrong with this . all players need a break;but, with the disasterous December History that the Cowboy have ( already 0-1) as of now.. this news couldn't have come in a worse time... I cannot imagine Wade Phillips getting an extension for next season.

*
What's with the "Kitty" in you avatar.. are you hinting that you also root for the Carolina Panthers 
*


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 7, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> But on a happy note...
> 
> *THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS! THE GIANTS BEAT THE COWBOYS!*
> 
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:



Don't remind me:doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, but it is you on the Giants side and me and Daddyoh on the other. We need another Jints fan.
> 
> 
> Nancy will come around. I know it. I mean how could the Giants lose? It is a sure thing. Suuuuuuuuurrrrrrreeeee thiiiiiiinnnnnnnnggggggggg.





tonynyc said:


> *W*ell since you put it that way... :happy: though the idea of seeing Daddyoh70 wearing a "I LOVE NY GIANTS Button" is a good thing...
> 
> *H*owever... sweet Nancy will have to decide and on her terms
> 
> ...



Thank you for defending my honor, Tony. :kiss2:

Spanky....The taunting is driving me nuts. I want to leap through the computer and strangle you with my Giants jersey. I mean that in the nicest way possible. You're the only person I know who can make me feel like commiting murder and yet make me chuckle at the same time. Its a rare talent. Don't abuse it. 

Betting? Again? Hmmm....

The only way I'm getting in on this bet is if you offer something up reeeaaaaly good. If not pink tutu good then something else. AND daddyoh70 has to be involved (where the heck is he?). AND I'm not writing no essay on my "fine azz" (thank you) or any where else. AND I'm not exposing skin that is otherwise normally covered. AND.....

Looks like this bet is all yours, Tony. Good luck! :bow:



PS...Spanky, 98.9% of New Jesery thanks you for rooting for the Giants.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Thank you for defending my honor, Tony. :kiss2:
> 
> Spanky....The taunting is driving me nuts. I want to leap through the computer and strangle you with my Giants jersey. I mean that in the nicest way possible. You're the only person I know who can make me feel like commiting murder and yet make me chuckle at the same time. Its a rare talent. Don't abuse it.
> 
> ...



I have been looking for Giants bikini underwears or garanimals or heck even thermal underwear to pose in. But then I am not sure that is an incentive or a way to make the women (and men especially) run away and hide, shivering in fright and fear. 

You just sit back and enjoy the game. Dave Meggett will not be upset with you, nor Phil Simms, LT or Tiki. They know you believe in the Giants DEEP DOWN. Heck, Frank Gifford was just talking to me about you the other day. Limping on his still busted leg, the leg he busted defending Giants honor against the evil Iggles. He knows that you really really stand by your team. 


God, I get 5 or 6 more daze of this. Po' Nancygirl. Hehe.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 7, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Thank you for defending my honor, Tony. :kiss2:
> 
> Spanky....The taunting is driving me nuts. I want to leap through the computer and strangle you with my Giants jersey. I mean that in the nicest way possible. You're the only person I know who can make me feel like commiting murder and yet make me chuckle at the same time. Its a rare talent. Don't abuse it.
> 
> ...



*N*ancy Now come January 3rd...I can picture Spanks waiting at the passenger arrival section at Hubert H. Humphrey Terminal for our beloved Giants :happy:

Spanks will have a big smile - yell Squee & mention his long devotion as a Giants fan ( he will apologize for his past mistakes of ever rooting for the Eagles) . He will also get some autographs and a picture... 

*W*here is Daddyoh70.. the big week is here... just make sure to share the tums for all involved....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I have been looking for Giants bikini underwears or garanimals or heck even thermal underwear to pose in. But then I am not sure that is an incentive or a way to make the women (and men especially) run away and hide, shivering in fright and fear.
> 
> You just sit back and enjoy the game. Dave Meggett will not be upset with you, nor Phil Simms, LT or Tiki. They know you believe in the Giants DEEP DOWN. Heck, Frank Gifford was just talking to me about you the other day. Limping on his still busted leg, the leg he busted defending Giants honor against the evil Iggles. He knows that you really really stand by your team.
> 
> ...



You, sir, are a bad, bad man...*Shakes head* Dragging Phil Simms into this! Why, some of my greatest memories of rooting for the Giants with my Dad and brothers involve Phil Simms. *Sniffle* 

Meanie! 

I do believe in my team! I do stand by the Giants! I totally believe they can and will lay the smack down on the Hatchlings this weekend. AND I don't need to prove my devotion to you! Unless you can promise me this _"Giants bikini underwears"_ or a flippin' pink tutu you've got nuthin' I want, cheif. 


At least my team is worth standing by.... 
Super Bowl XXI
View attachment 73978


Super Bowl XXV
View attachment 73975


Super Bowl XLII
View attachment 73976


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 7, 2009)

*WHAT THE FCUK IS GOING ON RIGHT NOW???*




Also... someone explain the 41 yard penalty, because I wasn't watching the tv for like 20 seconds and I missed it.


ETA: GOD DAMN IT CROSBY!!!


I give up. And the Ravens QB is ugly. I'm really against Ugly QB's.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2009)

TAKE THE FCUKING REDSKINS JERSEY OFF! 


Hmmm, Joe Flacco. The Unibrowmer.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> You, sir, are a bad, bad man...*Shakes head* Dragging Phil Simms into this! Why, some of my greatest memories of rooting for the Giants with my Dad and brothers involve Phil Simms. *Sniffle*
> 
> Meanie!
> 
> ...



I know what yer sellin'.







And I ain't buyin'.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> TAKE THE FCUKING REDSKINS JERSEY OFF!
> 
> 
> Hmmm, Joe Flacco. The Unibrowmer.



All requests to see me naked must come after the game is over.  


And yes. UGH. Unibrow.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> All requests to see me naked must come after the game is over.
> 
> 
> And yes. UGH. Unibrow.



Damn, I thought I would get you in a fit of rage followed by incensed nakediditty. 

But really, step away from the Redskins jersey. No matter what Obama says, they are NOT too big to fail. 

All the Packers are trying to do is keep up with the Eagles. Tie up with the Cowboys. Stay ahead of the 
































NEW YORK GIANTS!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 8, 2009)

From ESPN.com

_"Eagles receiver DeSean Jackson will play Sunday against the New York Giants despite suffering a concussion two weeks ago, he told ESPN 950 in Philadelphia on Monday.

Jackson was a show guest and said he did lose consciousness briefly against the Washington Redskins two weeks ago in the third quarter.

He said he wasn't sure if he'd practice Wednesday when the team regroups because he has to undergo more evaluations Tuesday.

Monday marked his first extensive comments since the concussion. When pressed, Jackson commented on the beautiful picture of NancyGirl74 on dimensions.com. It featured her love for him written in lipstick and eyeliner. "I can't let such a committed Eagles fan down when playing our arch rivals." _


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 8, 2009)

Let's leave the Redskins out of this as they really have nothing to do with, well... anything.

Except for trying to play spoiler to the Giants and Cowboys in weeks 15 and 16.

But anyway. Phew.

And seriously, the more I look at that guy's ugly mug, the more...just yuck lol. 

PLUCK THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## Adrian (Dec 8, 2009)

It is good to see the NFL and other levels of football taking concussions more seriously than they have in the past. I will be happier when high school football takes concussions far more seriously than they currently do. Pop Warner or Pee Wee league keep EMTs on the sideline during ALL games. The local high schools depend on the first aid skills of the team trainer!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I know what yer sellin'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










*B*ednarik to Spanky... "I don't want no SuperBowl"  ok!!!!


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 8, 2009)

GO CHARGERS! 9-3!

Heres to hoping we win against Dallas!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 8, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Monday marked his first extensive comments since the concussion. When pressed, Jackson commented on the beautiful picture of NancyGirl74 on dimensions.com. It featured her love for him written in lipstick and eyeliner. "I can't let such a committed Eagles fan down when playing our arch rivals." [/I]



DeSean is a bit delusional from that concussion...Seems to have trickled down to some of his fans too. So sad when that happens. Pathetic, really. 

By the way, I'm not sellin' anything, Spanks. Just bringin' the pride. I didn't mean anything by it. It's all good. Here, lets shake on it. Oops, let me just take off all three Super Bowl rings first. 











PS...keep an eye out for 72 on the Giants. He's fired up and looking to crack some McRibs. Do you think we might have a new leader on our hands, Tony.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 8, 2009)

HEY! That's not right !!

<goll dern it, I even have to stir shit for the other side to get to stir shit myself>


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> DeSean is a bit delusional from that concussion...Seems to have trickled down to some of his fans too. So sad when that happens. Pathetic, really.
> 
> By the way, I'm not sellin' anything, Spanks. Just bringin' the pride. I didn't mean anything by it. It's all good. Here, lets shake on it. Oops, *let me just take off all three Super Bowl rings first*.
> 
> ...



:happy: :happy: :happy:

It's all about the Bling .... so when is Spanks going to root for the Steelers - the real Pa. football team 






*Y*es Nancy :bow:- we have a new leader :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2009)

Spanky said:


> HEY! That's not right !!
> 
> <goll dern it, I even have to stir shit for the other side to get to stir shit myself>



*S*panks OMG that is too funny truly priceless... Here are some more 

*have to send you some REP for that*


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2009)

Yoo hoo, Nancy dear? You out there?

I am going to try some reverse psychology. The bet would be if your Giants lose, then you have to wear this hat. 

Deal?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh, I forgot........that is the only thing you CAN wear. But take lots of pics. Ktanksbye.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 10, 2009)

Where can I buy such a hat?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Where can I buy such a hat?



Hmmmmmm, I feel a tug on the line.......


Should I let it work the bait for a few seconds like a Walleye? Or gently set the hook like a flounder? Pull up hard like a Smally is on the line? 

Hmmmm.....what to do.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 10, 2009)

I simply like the hat, Spanks. Nothing to get all "fishy" about. However, if you want to make such a bet I'm game. After all, I'm very good at posing naked...........























from the neck up.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 11, 2009)

*HAHAHAHAHAHA! And it's good!*


----------



## Spanky (Dec 11, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Where can I buy such a hat?



Not in Jersey. Most of them are Iggles fans.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 11, 2009)

Did I read this right?

Browns 13, Steelers 6 

I mean I know this is a heated rivalry. I wouldn't put it past the Browns to tank all 11 losses to go into this one with the worst record in the league to beat the defending champions and embarrass them as badly as possible. Rope a dope, NFL style. They would do this to salvage the season. 

Where are all the Steelers fans? The ones who post after their 24th Superbowl win? 

Yeah, Pittsburgh used to be a blue collar town, now they cry when a SB ring gets scuffed and they spill their latte on their lily white shirts. And WTF with that "h" at the end of the name? Go Browns. Their fans are happier right now at 2 - 11 than a single freakin Patriots fan sitting at the all embarrassing 7 - 5. The wheels are coming off that mess, but the Browns embarrassed the Steelers while riding on the axles. Their wheels done fell off years ago. All about perspective.

Crap-tards. 

You need the other team to make a game. You need them to want it bad to make for a rivalry. Regardless of the records. Regardless of the blue blood SB wins. We want yer head. Every game, every year, here or there. 

Yay Browns.  Yay Coldy when she sobers up. Sometime in March.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 11, 2009)

First and Foremost, a hearty Congratulations to Coldy's Own, the Cleveland Browns...for beating the World Champion Pittsburgh Steelers.*Snicker*


Now here's the problem that this situation has just created.

The Packers are about to walk into Soldier Field and potentially take it up the pooper, with no lube. WHY? 

1) Because the odds are not in favor of Greed Bay managing to go 5 straight...especially against the Bears (Yes, I say this keeping Indy, MN and NO all in mind lol) No matter how shitty the Bears are, they still manage to give Green Bay a fight for their money, and historically speaking have come out on top. We have not swept the Bears since 2003.

2) We've gotten to the point in the season where all these teams with seemingly nothing to lose are playing spoiler for all the teams that actually have to fight for their place in the post-season. The Steelers have basically become that team, because according to the little video I watched this morning (You know what's sad? NFL.com is the third most oft website that I visit, after Facebook and Dimensions. I go there even more than I go to my bank website, which is the only place to do my banking as the closest local branch is Chicago or MN. But, I digress lol) the Steelers HAVE to win out and the other AFC teams have to lose out...because even if Pittsburgh ties with Baltimore at 9-7, Baltimore has a better division record and thus, gets the tie breaker. 

So... why do I care??

The Packers PLAY Pittsburgh on Dec. 20. 

GB will probably be coming off a ridiculous loss to the Bears and Pittsburgh will be coming off 5 straight losses and 10 days to figure out why their heads have been in their asses and HAVE TO WIN if they want any hope of being in the playoffs.

And we have to win if we want to be in the play offs. I mean, we might not HAVE to...but we pretty much have to. And we should, because we need to peak at the right time.

The possibly DOES exist for us to Win out. Chicago, Pittsburgh, Seattle and Arizona. But I'm not sure that its likely. There will probably be at least 1 more loss for us, though I really hope not. 12-4 is a good combination lol


Mmmm, Venting.


On a side note...can I just point out that Aaron Rodgers has only 3 less completions (275/278), 250 more passing yards (3,399/3,149), a higher yards per game average (283.2/262.4), only 1 less TD (25/26) and only 2 more interceptions (7/5) than freakin Brett Favre.

Now, if the Offensive Line could have protected him like the Vikings O-line did (45/25) WE could have had a record just as good as any other team out there. Or at least beaten TAMPA FUCKING BAY!!!


Have a good day kids...Sorry about the rant


----------



## Spanky (Dec 11, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> First and Foremost, a hearty Congratulations to Coldy's Own, the Cleveland Browns...for beating the World Champion Pittsburgh Steelers.*Snicker*
> 
> 
> Now here's the problem that this situation has just created.
> ...



To summarize for the benefit of all. 

1. We got our Packer asses handed to us by the current WORST team in the league (thanks to the Brownies)

2. I R askeered. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 11, 2009)

Spanky said:


> To summarize for the benefit of all.
> 
> 1. We got our Packer asses handed to us by the current WORST team in the league (thanks to the Brownies)
> 
> ...



Thank you for the summary, though mine is a much more interesting read.

You don't have my flair for words.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 11, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Thank you for the summary, though mine is a much more interesting read.
> 
> You don't have my flair for words.



Go on wid yo bad self. :kiss2:


----------



## FAinPA (Dec 11, 2009)

And all Browns fans. You got your early present from the listless, lifeless and just plain lousy Pittsburgh Steelers last night.



> On a bitterly cold, windy night, as angry swells from Lake Erie next door lapped over seawalls, the Steelers season sailed into darkness.



_Courtesy of Ed Bouchette, the dean of NFL beat writers, at the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_​Trying to rationalize the season as a Steelers fan, all I can admit is:


I'm glad we don't have to face the inevitable loss at Cincy or Indianapolis in the postseason. This wasn't going to be a repeat performance from last season, I think we all knew that.
Each uninspiring loss, five in a row now, means a better draft slot in 2010.
Maybe, just maybe, last night's Steelers' loss will actually save the job of Browns' coach Eric Mangini, and Cleveland will be stuck for him for at least another year!

Let's just hope now that Big Ben, Troy and the crew that are definitely going to be back in 2010 stay healthy these final three games. I guess this isn't going to be like the 70s where we won four in six years. But I'll take three if we find a way to get to the Big Game in Feb., 2011, at the new Dallas Cowboys Stadium. Can you imagine a fourth Steelers-Cowboys SB matchup, in Dallas no less? I'll have to keep dreaming, because this season is over.

Again, congrats to all Cleveland fans. It's good to have the rivalry back for real now. Go and toast this win with a Great Lakes Burning River Pale Ale. We drink our Iron City in shame this weekend.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmmm...

One more blow to New England...


----------



## nykspree8 (Dec 11, 2009)

Before the season started, I said to this guy at work who is a Steeler's fan how they are the fake Champs and they are proving it this season. Giants should have won it again last year...but it's cool...we're coming back this year!!! Just gotta squash some pesky birds this weekend


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 11, 2009)

*S*unday can't come soon enough and this would be the perfect tee shirt for Spanky :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 11, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Not in Jersey. Most of them are Iggles fans.



How ya gonna say that when you have three Giants fans from Jersey right in a row? How many Jersey Eagles fans do you see? NONE!


----------



## nykspree8 (Dec 12, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> How ya gonna say that when you have three Giants fans from Jersey right in a row? How many Jersey Eagles fans do you see? NONE!



Sad thing is there are a lot of Eagles fans in Jersey =\ Well, South Jersey at lest...that's where I'm at and it's all Eagles fans here...you'll get some Giants fans here and there but it's Eagles country pretty much. North Jersey it's prob a diff story tho.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 12, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Sad thing is there are a lot of Eagles fans in Jersey =\ Well, South Jersey at lest...that's where I'm at and it's all Eagles fans here...you'll get some Giants fans here and there but it's Eagles country pretty much. North Jersey it's prob a diff story tho.



*looks at nykspree8* New Jersey is 98.3% Giants fans....*raises eyebrows and grits teeth* especially within hearing distance of a certain Eagles fan.......Get it? 


Work with me here, kid.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 12, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Sad thing is there are a lot of Eagles fans in Jersey =\ Well, South Jersey at lest...that's where I'm at and it's all Eagles fans here...you'll get some Giants fans here and there but it's Eagles country pretty much. North Jersey it's prob a diff story tho.





NancyGirl74 said:


> *looks at nykspree8* New Jersey is 98.3% Giants fans....*raises eyebrows and grits teeth* especially within hearing distance of a certain Eagles fan.......Get it?
> 
> 
> Work with me here, kid.



Spree, 

I think that what Nancy is trying to say here is:

*Shaddap you face!!*

This also translates into:

We don't allow Spanky to think there is more than 12 people in all of New Jersey who actually appreciate and love the Eagles, regardless of fact, fiction or Super Bowl wins.

It's just how we roll. If you could uh, go ahead and retract your earlier statements... maybe claim they were a joke...that would be great. 




PS. I'm REALLY glad I'm not in on this bet tomorrow cause I would like the Giants to win, but...I'm not sure that its likely lol.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 12, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> One more blow to New England...



I'm more concerned about Adalius Thomas talking about George Jetson than the mascot getting arrested for smacking a ho.....or hoes in this case.


----------



## nykspree8 (Dec 13, 2009)

ohhhh you were talking about THAT NJ...ok, yep...who are these "The Eagles" you speak of??


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 13, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> ohhhh you were talking about THAT NJ...ok, yep...who are these "The Eagles" you speak of??



THAT'S my boy


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 13, 2009)

So... WHO IS GEARED UP FOR TONIGHT'S BET???


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2009)

I realize no one cares about them at this point...

...but are my Titans actually possible contenders for an AFC wildcard spot?

...seriously?


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 13, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I realize no one cares about them at this point...
> 
> ...but are my Titans actually possible contenders for an AFC wildcard spot?
> 
> ...seriously?




Well... They would fall in the "in the hunt" category, with the Ravens, Dolphins, Jets, Texans and Steelers.

And they play the Dolphins and the Chargers...as well as Seattle.

And they would have to win out. And as they're at the back of those teams, with a 6-7 record (along with Pittsburgh and Houston) but have the worst conference record and a fairly shitty division record (though there are worse ones)...I guess the answer you're REALLY looking for is...


So...No. Not really lol.

Sorry, Sweets...maybe 2010 will be a better year


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Well... They would fall in the "in the hunt" category, with the Ravens, Dolphins, Jets, Texans and Steelers.
> 
> And they play the Dolphins and the Chargers...as well as Seattle.
> 
> ...



Haha. A girl can still have hope. 

Jeff Fisher is still my secret, "guilty-pleasure" crush. :happy:


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 13, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Haha. A girl can still have hope.
> 
> Jeff Fisher is still my secret, "guilty-pleasure" crush. :happy:



Hope away...you never know what's going to happen.

And feel free to join us and post about your secret crush any time. Pics are also acceptable


----------



## Phatman1 (Dec 13, 2009)

WoW what a year it is in the NFL!! The Saints and Colts undefeated so far!!!, The Bengals lead their division...who woulda thunkit??

My only hope at this point is Dallas misses the playoffs as I am tired of hearing how great they are and seeing them every **** week on TV no matter how bad they look. Not a San Diego fan but good job today!!! 

As far as the Titans they needed to win last week but they are mathmatically alive and after an 0-6 start that is a good job getting back into it. Fisher is a helluva coach...just hope he doesn't bolt on them.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Hope away...you never know what's going to happen.
> 
> And feel free to join us and post about your secret crush any time. Pics are also acceptable



*drools*

Mmm, Jeff. He so sexy.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

Nancy? You there?

I'll bet you feel JUST LIKE ME right now. You know that feeling. "Whew, I don't have to figure out how to post a picture of something on my nekkid azz this week!"

Doesn't it feel great?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 14, 2009)

Fuckin' Eagles! God I hate them! What the hell was that at the end of the game?!? They'd won and some supid Eagle dickhead has to go and throw two punches??? How do you defend that, Spanks? Your team is a bunch of low dirty asshats. No wonder Vick fits in so well. Just another dog being kicked while we're down. The Eagles can kiss my fat, white, DeSean-free ass!

Quoted for truth, "And you wonder why Giants fans hate the Eagles...Because they're fucking scumbags." ~ my brother 12/13/09


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

I want to know how the Giants fan feel listening to Cris Collinsworth so PRO-GIANTS the whole damn game. It is so effin blatant the whole damn game until the Giants get the ball on their 4.5 yard line with :30 left. Then he jumps over. 

And don't get me started on Troy Aikman. Thank dog for Ron Jaworski. At least he shows no favoritism. 

F U Collinsworth. Brutal having to listen to that jack-assed blow hole air breathing craptoon.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Fuckin' Eagles! God I hate them! What the hell was that at the end of the game?!? They'd won and some supid Eagle dickhead has to go and throw two punches??? How do you defend that, Spanks? Your team is a bunch of low dirty asshats. No wonder Vick fits in so well. Just another dog being kicked while we're down. The Eagles can kiss my fat, white, DeSean-free ass!
> 
> Quoted for truth, "And you wonder why Giants fans hate the Eagles...Because they're fucking scumbags." ~ my brother 12/13/09



Uh........hmmm.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Nancy? You there?
> 
> I'll bet you feel JUST LIKE ME right now. You know that feeling. "Whew, I don't have to figure out how to post a picture of something on my nekkid azz this week!"
> 
> Doesn't it feel great?



*N*ot at the very least Spanks:  ... well a bet is a bet.... hell of a game and expect my prose this week


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *N*ot at the very least Spanks:  ... well a bet is a bet.... hell of a game and expect my prose this week



You have my sympathy, Tony. That team doesn't deserve kind words period let alone from a true Giants fan like you. 




I'm just so pissed right now.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *N*ot at the very least Spanks:  ... well a bet is a bet.... hell of a game and expect my prose this week



It was a real nail biter. I got down to my the knuckles at the end. 

I am glad you didn't treat the bet this way. The Giants fan is in PINK (of course). The Eagles fan is played by Rodney in (of course) GREEN. 

Lost Bet


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

Giants vs Eagles Game Ends with Punches Thrown and Ejection
By
Chuck Carroll

Football News Now Staff Writer
December 14, 2009

"The end of the New York Giants vs. Philadelphia Eagles game got ugly and resulted in the ejection of Eagles DE Trent Cole for throwing a punch.

The Eagles defense forced a fumble from Eli Manning before all hell broke loose.

During a skirmish between a group of player for both teams, Cole threw two punches at Giants center Shaun OHara.

*Replays on NBCs television coverage showed OHara possibly inciting the blows from Cole by first shoving his face mask.*

There is no doubt that the league will look at this incident and hand out fines this week."


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Giants vs Eagles Game Ends with Punches Thrown and Ejection
> By
> Chuck Carroll
> 
> ...



There was some minor pushing and shoving all game. That type of thing happens. Cole threw two punches...not shoves, not helmet bumping, not talking smack..._two punches_ _after_ the game was won. Was O'Hara in the wrong? Sure. Is Cole a fucktard? Hells yes. Maybe I'm too pissed to see otherwise right now but the Eagles but just bumped the Cowboys out of the number one place on my most hated list. I've never loved the Eagles because as a Giants fan its expected. They're our rivals so they suck as a rule. But I never really truly full on hated them. I do right now. Maybe I'll feel different tomorrow........I wouldn't hold your breath though.








Oh, and remember when I said I'd root for them if they made it to the big game....yeah, that won't be happening.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> There was some minor pushing and shoving all game. That type of thing happens. Cole threw two punches...not shoves, not helmet bumping, not talking smack..._two punches_ _after_ the game was won. Was O'Hara in the wrong? Sure. Is Cole a fucktard? Hells yes. Maybe I'm too pissed to see otherwise right now but the Eagles but just bumped the Cowboys out of the number one place on my most hated list. I've never loved the Eagles because as a Giants fan its expected. They're our rivals so they suck as a rule. But I never really truly full on hated them. I do right now. Maybe I'll feel different tomorrow........I wouldn't hold your breath though.
> 
> 
> Oh, and remember when I said I'd root for them if they made it to the big game....yeah, that won't be happening.



Yeah, we'll joke tomorrow after you are cooled down. Just don't make it personal with me. I love my team, have all my life. No team is perfect, none of the players on any team are perfect. 

I wouldn't make things like a fight as a challenge to my loyalty. And having your brother quoted is a bad invite or baiting for me to make some smart assed comment about someone I don't even know. I won't do it. I like you too much. 

So the game is over, Tony has to write a simple essay and Spanky keeps his pants on. Mkay? I know you'd be as nice to me if the Giants had won. Right? Right? <crickets chirping>

I'll let Andy and the boys know your intentions if they make it to the big game.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

And where is Zwebby? I am sinking here. I need some help.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 14, 2009)

(Here I am Spanks)


All right kids... SIMMA DOWN.

We're not going to make ANYTHING personal based on actions on the field.

Got it?

Breathe.:kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, we'll joke tomorrow after you are cooled down. Just don't make it personal with me. I love my team, have all my life. No team is perfect, none of the players on any team are perfect.
> 
> I wouldn't make things like a fight as a challenge to my loyalty. And having your brother quoted is a bad invite or baiting for me to make some smart assed comment about someone I don't even know. I won't do it. I like you too much.
> 
> ...



*H*ey now .. don't even suggest that this essay is _simple or easy_ :doh: Heck I'd have to summmon the verbal powers of 'Johnny Cochran/F Lee Bailey/Thurgood Marshall/Melvin Belli/Clarence Darrow' to write this HOF praise of Donovan...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, we'll joke tomorrow after you are cooled down. Just don't make it personal with me. I love my team, have all my life. No team is perfect, none of the players on any team are perfect.
> 
> I wouldn't make things like a fight as a challenge to my loyalty. And having your brother quoted is a bad invite or baiting for me to make some smart assed comment about someone I don't even know. I won't do it. I like you too much.
> 
> ...



I didn't quote my brother to bait you. I quoted him because what he said spoke to how I was/am feeling. I'm not baiting you at all and I'm certainly not challenging your loyalty to your team. In fact, it has very little to do with you personally. I'm just venting my spleen and because you happen to be an Eagles fan you got the brunt of it. I'll apologize for that but not for what I said because its how I feel. I also want to make it clear that I'm not being a sore loser. Yes, I would feel the same if the Giants had been the winners and the same thing happened. It's not about the loss. Mind you, I'm not happy about the loss(grrr) _or_ the fact that it was the Eagles we lost to(I just threw up a little in my mouth). The bulk of my rage is aimed at what happened those last few seconds and not at the fact that my beloved team lost yet another important game.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 14, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I didn't quote my brother to bait you. I quoted him because what he said spoke to how I was/am feeling. I'm not baiting you at all and I'm certainly not challenging your loyalty to your team. In fact, it has very little to do with you personally. I'm just venting my spleen and because you happen to be an Eagles fan you got the brunt of it. I'll apologize for that but not for what I said because its how I feel. I also want to make it clear that I'm not being a sore loser. Yes, I would feel the same if the Giants had been the winners and the same thing happened. It's not about the loss. Mind you, I'm not happy about the loss(grrr) _or_ the fact that it was the Eagles we lost to(I just threw up a little in my mouth). The bulk of my rage is aimed at what happened those last few seconds and not at the fact that my beloved team lost yet another important game.




No vomiting in my thread please 

I'm not cleaning that shizz up.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 14, 2009)

I used a barf bucket.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

McNizzle in the Hizzle 

McNabb HOF?


Just trying to find some consensus opinion, Sir Tony.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's another. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/136453-donovan-mcnabb-will-make-the-hall-of-fame


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 14, 2009)

8-5....3 games to go, all 3 against sub .500 teams.....if they don't win the division they only have themselves to blame.

Randy Moss needs to get his head out of his ass and Bellichick needs to replace Kaczur with Vollmer


----------



## Phatman1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am not nor will I ever be an NFC east fan but as long as someone keeps Dallas out of the playoffs, I'll sorta root for you. I am so tired of hearing about how great Dallas is and how great Tony Romo is....hell they are basically 0 fer December and beyond...how is tha great? 

As far as the Eagles - Giants game tonight...very entertaining game...had to watch it online at work. Well I think there could be fines and suspensions from the end of the game and that was just stupid... I am sure there was more going on than we were able to see on TV / internet...so don't be so quick to blame one more than the other. Giants had there chances and blew it a bit to me....Eli has got to be better at sliding than that flop for the fumble...LoL wow that was not pretty. As far as Collinsworth..any annoucer most have favortisim including JAWS...geezz he played qb in Philly and will slant that way but he can be brutally honest about them as well at times. 

Now as far as MNF....who are you picking?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, the Giants did blow it. Really, if they had just held on to a ball that game would have been theirs. I can't even remember how many times the ball was dropped. Eli played a good game (minus that non-fumble fumble or whatever the hell that was). Frankly, I think he's coming into his own as a QB. They ARE a good team...they just need to hold onto the damn ball. And our D..... They're all good players but they can't seem to get their act together. Tuck said it best:



> "You shouldn't lose games when your offense scores 38 points," defensive end Justin Tuck said. "It's flat out what it is and the defense didn't do anything to help us win this football game - that's me included. I don't know what we've got to do to change this around, but we just aren't playing good defensively right now."









Ok...

My beef with the incident after the game was that THEY HAD JUST WON! Ok, O'Hara was very likely talking some serious smack and did push Cole's facemask. He'd just lost a hugely important game. Uncool but understandable that he would be pissed and antagonistic. Cole should have walked away, should have shook his head at the temper tantrum throwing, sore losers and walked away. Instead he comes in from behind, grabs O'Hara's facemask and throws two punches. It doesn't even really look like O'Hara he was after to begin with. He went for Diehl and O'Hara got in the way. Grrr

*breathes in.......breathes out*

NBC coverage sucks. I'm sorry but it does. Collinsworth? I normally like him but this time he was just as hard on the Giants as he was the Eagles. I mean he _ripped_ into Nicks. I would have felt sorry for him if he hadn't dropped nearly everything tossed at him.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

The Eagles won with the big play. The Giants ground out the game on offense and I think the key to the Giants really having a chance to win was their O-line. They protected Eli WAY WAY WAY-DEE-WAY better than the last three games. He could stand in the pocket and go through his options and deliver. If Cole was pissed about anything at the end of the game is that he was pretty much pwned by the Giants O line. My question is more about who was really frustrated and probably started shit. I know shoving a guy in the helmet may spark a bit of an outburst. Both guys need to be fined and yes, suspended if necessary. 

The Eagles answered every time they needed to and DeSean Jackson's return was a thing of beauty. 

Nancy, just watch out, mszwebby is gonna be watching over her shoulder at the Cowgirls and Jints.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Dec 14, 2009)

Well the Jets stayed alive after beating the Bucs yesterday in Tampa Bay. But their chances for a wild card berth are still slim after both Miami and New England also won yesterday. Now if they could learn to win the games that are important to them, then maybe they could get themselves a playoff spot, lol!! 
As a long suffering Jets Fan I have come to expect mediocre football!


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 14, 2009)

OK. You wanna talk announcers talking shit about your team?


Try having had Brett Favre on your team for 17 years.

He may be the darling of the announcing media now, but seriously? Never a kind word when the man played for us. Except from Terry Bradshaw lol.

That extended into last year and into this year, since Favre is having such a great year, that draws all the comparison. 

It has taken up until a few weeks ago, for the Packers to earn some decent respect from the Sunday/Monday crews.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

Points to ponder:

I want to know how many Giants fans went back in the thread to Nancy's pic trying to remember the name of that Iggles guy who returned the punt for a touchdown. 

Maybe Nancy went in the bathroom to get the correct spelling. 

Where are the Giants fans? Where is nykspree? OWA? Eli Manning.....oh, wait, he is a confirmed Colts fan. 

Also, the Eagles cemented their position as the winningest AWAY team at Giants Stadium. Pwned. Totally pwned. North Philly Stadium. 

And how many times will they show the Pisarcik fumble or the Miracle in the Meadowlands during a nationally televised Jints-Iggles game. I counted twice last night. That'd piss me off. There was a MIM II also. They NEVER show that one. They did show the Westbrook return with a minute left in a Giants leading game. 

I wouldn't rule out the Giants to make the playoffs either. With respect, the team is better that anyone else trying to make it in as a wildcard. I think the Packers have one of them. Giants, Falcons, Cowboys? I pick Jints. Maybe a trip to Philly? 

Bets? Oh the bets. I may just get Nancy to jump in again. 

I want to know if Nancy felt relieved about having not bet with me this time.

And I hope she is cooled down. Ouch. My computer screen partially melted last night from the heat coming off of her posts.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Points to ponder:
> 
> I want to know how many Giants fans went back in the thread to Nancy's pic trying to remember the name of that Iggles guy who returned the punt for a touchdown.
> 
> ...



Well Cowboys are in trouble at this point... they have been talk in some of the media outlets regarding Wade Philip's possible replacements. 

Be careful what you wish for regarding the Jints making the playoffs and meeting again in Philly. Things didn't turn out so well for your baseball team


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 14, 2009)

*WHY DONONVAN McNABB is a Hall of Famer*








*an arm twisting loving tribute from a fellow NFL fan *

Why did the Giants have to lose that game to those fucking Iggles -GRRRR 


*TOP 5 reasons Why Donovan McNabb will be Hall of Fame NFL Quarterback * *(Someday).... *

1. *The numbers*: As it stands, McNabb is in the top 35 in:
4303 attempts (32nd all time)
2534 completions(26th) 
29,320 yards (33rd) with 194 touchdowns (34th) and only 90 interceptions

2. *The Awards*: McNabb has been to the Pro Bowl five times. 

More than Bradshaw and Jim Kelly, but Bradshaw has four Super Bowl rings and Super Bowl MVPs to make up for it while Kelly was first team All Pro once. 

3.*Mitigating Circumstances*: Here's where McNabb again trumps his competition. Every Hall of Fame quarterback of recent vintage played several years with at least one receiver who was at best a Hall of Famer himself and at worst a consistent 1,000 yard receiver. McNabb has done this twice, in 2004 with Terrell Owens and in 2007 with Kevin Curtis. No other Eagle receiver has gotten over 1,000 yards the entire time McNabb has played there. Marino, Aikman, Moon, Young, Montana, and Elway all had at least on receiver go for 1,000 yards in over half of their seasons as starters. So have Favre and Manning.


4. *Projected Numbers*: If McNabb's number stay consistent over the Next 5 years

*Passing Yardage*: If he plays another 4-5 years, he will probably have over
45’000 yards, putting him top 10 all time, pushing top 5.

*Passing Touchdowns*: he is on close to 200. Another 4 seasons could see him hit around 280, which is top 10 all time. He could play longer and break 300, which is again top 5 all time.

*Completions*: top 5 on completions as well, and retire with an 80+ career passer rating. 

*Interceptions:* 90 picks, in 10 seasons. Averaging under 10 picks a season is unbelievable. Then you take into account that he has 7 season out of 10 where he has threw less than 10 picks. Manning and Brady have only done this once in their careers. 

*Touchdowns:*first quarterback in football history to throw 30+ touchdowns, and less than 10 picks in a season. Only Manning has equalled it. McNabb also holds the record for most completions in a row at 24. And he will more than likely retire with the lowest interception percentage in football history. Ranks 3rd on the NFL's all-time list in TD:INT ratio (min. 1,500 atts.) (2.16) to Tom Brady (2.29) and Steve Young (2.17). 


5. *PostSeason:* Has posted more playoff wins (7) than any QB in team history. Ranks 1st on the Eagles all-time posteseason list in completions (249), attempts (419), passing yards (2,630) and TD passes (18). Also ranks 4th all-time in postseason rushing yds. (362) and tied for 
2nd in rushing TDs (3)


*Sources: *

1. Spanky McNabb's cliff notes 

2. Mcnabb Hall of Famer-BlackSports Online

3. McNabb -Player Bio - Philadelphia Eagles


*
I predict both Spanks and Daddyoh70 having that Cheshire Cat grin as they read my post... enjoy your teams "NFL" spoils this week 
*


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

Beautiful and believable. :bow:

Bet has been fulfilled. Thanks for being a sport, Tony. :happy:

I would have preferred a picture of a piece of Nancy with some "I <3 Iggles" graffiti on it. But I am starting to believe that Nancy doesn't <3 the Eagles. 

The playoffs are still not decided for ANYBODY in the East. I still submit that the Giants and Eagles may see each other again. In the post-season, probably in Philly. 

Have a bet in mind just in case. I am thinking lower small of the back, "I <3 Brent Celek" or just "Brent". Well, on Nancy of course. 

You understand.. 

Oh, and STILL third place. With a solid lock on it right now. 4 game losing streak to the Eagles, 0-3 in the last three meetings in far North Philly Stadium alone. Almost as bad as the Eagles in the mid 80s vs the Giants. 

But for now, I would highly recommend meeting other hung-over Giants fans in the NFL 2007 Thread. Nancy is there serving roasted stuffed Eagle with Eagle egg omelets and of course some take out McRibs. 



....and where is Daddyoh?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

For emphasis. 


HEY NY !!!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is a Christmassy one I doctored up fer y'all.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Well Cowboys are in trouble at this point... they have been talk in some of the media outlets regarding Wade Philip's possible replacements.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for regarding the Jints making the playoffs and meeting again in Philly. Things didn't turn out so well for your baseball team



They need to replace a few player as well.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> <snipped>
> 
> Things didn't turn out so well for your baseball team




*fweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!*

We have multiple penalties on the defense(ive).

We have illegal formation on letter "T" for saying the word "baseball" in the NFL Thread. 

We have a personal foul, unnecessary roughness on letter "T" for reminders of past seasons in other major league sports. 15 yards will be assessed after the next bet. First down, Phillies.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> They need to replace a few player as well.



You guys need to get a few free agents. Let me recommend a few. 

1. QB: Michael Vick for a 2nd round pick and a big 6 figure SPCA donation.
2. WR: Plaxico Burress, jus pick his ass up in the clink when he gets released
3. RB: Pacman Jones, same as above. 
4. Coach: Bernie Madoff, same as above
5. Uniform and Locker Room Designer: Martha Stewart (you know why)

The new look Cowboys in the billion dollar stadium.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> You guys need to get a few free agents. Let me recommend a few.
> 
> 1. QB: Michael Vick for a 2nd round pick and a big 6 figure SPCA donation.
> 2. WR: Plaxico Burress, jus pick his ass up in the clink when he gets released
> ...



Tsk tsk. I think we can do much better than that Spanky.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> *fweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!*
> 
> We have multiple penalties on the defense(ive).
> 
> ...



*Fweeet* sounds like a Citizen's Arrest is going to happen....








Citizen's Arrest

*an all time classic Andy Griffith Episode* :happy:



*D*uly Notes... not talk of baseball. We certainly can't bring up the some of the unamed BasketBall teams on this thread


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> If Cole was pissed about anything at the end of the game is that he was pretty much pwned by the Giants O line.



*Humph*

*Snort*

*Pout*

Don't try to make nice. I'm still mad at your team.




Spanky said:


> My question is more about who was really frustrated and probably started shit. I know shoving a guy in the helmet may spark a bit of an outburst. Both guys need to be fined and yes, suspended if necessary.



Sorry, Spanks but I can't agree with this. Watch the video. O'Hara shoved Cole back because he was coming at Diehl. What he did to Cole was in no way acceptable but Cole was dead wrong for throwing punches. 

I think we're just going to have to agree to disagree on this one. 



Spanky said:


> The Eagles answered every time they needed to and DeSean Jackson's return was a thing of beauty.



Pfft...it was aight.



Spanky said:


> *Nancy*, just watch out, mszwebby is gonna be watching over her shoulder at the Cowgirls and Jints.



I'm cool with Bellzie and her team. If it comes to it I'm sure we'll be the best of foes and noble sports no matter the outcome. 



Spanky said:


> Points to ponder:
> 
> I want to know how many Giants fans went back in the thread to *Nancy's* pic trying to remember the name of that Iggles guy who returned the punt for a touchdown.
> 
> ...



Who is baiting who now? I honestly didn't think about the bet, Spanks. I was too busy being pissed. Yes, I've cooled down.....for now. 



Spanky said:


> Beautiful and believable. :bow:
> 
> Bet has been fulfilled. Thanks for being a sport, Tony. :happy:
> 
> ...



Three posts and my name mentioned 9 times.....


Are you stalking me???
:batting:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 15, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> 1. Don't try to make nice. I'm still mad at your team.
> 
> 2. Sorry, Spanks but I can't agree with this. Watch the video. O'Hara shoved Cole back because he was coming at Diehl. What he did to Cole was in no way acceptable but Cole was dead wrong for throwing punches.
> 
> ...



1. You may be mad at my team, but you still lub me to pieces. 

2. I don't disagree with you. Punches? Out. Starting shit with shoves? Out. I agree. 

But don't try and tell me that the whole team, city or people should be lambasted for one player's outburst. I can find multiple effed things Giants have done on and off the field. Do I challenge your loyalty or question you as to why you love your team? Giants aren't angels. That is why they are called Giants. And not Angels. NY Angels <chuckle> yeah, that'll be the day. :doh:

3. I was stalking you. Always have, always will. :kiss2:


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 15, 2009)

Spanky said:


> 1. You may be mad at my team, but you still lub me to pieces.
> 
> 2. I don't disagree with you. Punches? Out. Starting shit with shoves? Out. I agree.
> 
> ...



haha you said Lambasted.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 15, 2009)

Spanky said:


> 1. You may be mad at my team, but you still lub me to pieces.



Debatable 



Spanky said:


> 2. I don't disagree with you. Punches? Out. Starting shit with shoves? Out. I agree.
> 
> But don't try and tell me that the whole team, city or people should be lambasted for one player's outburst. I can find multiple effed things Giants have done on and off the field. Do I challenge your loyalty or question you as to why you love your team? Giants aren't angels. That is why they are called Giants. And not Angels. NY Angels <chuckle> yeah, that'll be the day. :doh::



Spanky, I've never challenged your loyalty. I know you love your team. I am not condemning the whole city of Philadelphia for one player's childish actions. I'll never love the Eagles just as you will never love the Giants. However, that day I not-loved them more than normal. 

As silly as it may seem, I think of the Giants as mine and I don't like people beating on what is mine. Think of it this way, would Collinsworth's stinging comments offend you as much if they were aimed at another team? Prolly not....But since the Eagles are "yours" it grates, right? Right. See? It's all very logical and understandable in a football fanatical way.



Spanky said:


> 3. I was stalking you. Always have, always will. :kiss2:



Listen, if your going to be stalking me can you drop off some ice cream every once in a while? We seem to run out quite often around here. :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 15, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> haha you said Lambasted.



You know what? You need to text Ms. Fancypantscoldypoop and tell her to stop by every so often. I mean her Brownies beat the Steelers. We hear NOTHING. 

We've gotten a bit wimpy around here. I mean Nancy makes ME cry after my team BEATS her team . I mean we need some more beer swillin', jack-talkin, smack dishin outin, but still a girly girlin that Coldy can add to this mess called the NFL Thread. 

Meanwhile, you may just be busy into January. Hope you didn't make any other plans.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 19, 2009)

WHAT IN THE HELL IS GOING ON, NEW ORLEANS???

Not that I'm really complaining, mind you.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 19, 2009)

Did it have to be the Cowboys?????


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 19, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Did it have to be the Cowboys?????



Who was it supposed to be... Tampa or Carolina? Those are the only 2 choices left...


----------



## nykspree8 (Dec 20, 2009)

You know what makes me feel good? How the Eagles fans clouds they are floating on will all be popped when they once again fail to reach the promised land this year. Weren't they all in a hype last year when they beat us in the playoffs and then they choked? Yeah, I predict the same again this year  Sorry Spanky, nothing against you with my bitter comments, just this guy at work that REALLY makes me hate the Eagles. I just bring up the fact they don't have one ring since the super bowl era and he quickly retreats with nothing to say....don't make me lose the only thing I have to combat this idiot with


----------



## Crystal (Dec 20, 2009)

Go Titans!

Hey Mszwebs, are my guys' chances slightly better after that win? Maybe instead of "Hell no," it's more like..."Probably not."


----------



## NoWayOut (Dec 20, 2009)

Arizona Cardinals, NFC West champions. Man, it feels good to be able to say that.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> You know what makes me feel good? How the Eagles fans clouds they are floating on will all be popped when they once again fail to reach the promised land this year. Weren't they all in a hype last year when they beat us in the playoffs and then they choked? Yeah, I predict the same again this year  Sorry Spanky, nothing against you with my bitter comments, just this guy at work that REALLY makes me hate the Eagles. I just bring up the fact they don't have one ring since the super bowl era and he quickly retreats with nothing to say....don't make me lose the only thing I have to combat this idiot with



I really am not that excited. They have a good team but going all the way and winning it? I guess getting in is the first step, then who knows? Giants 2007? You never know. 

I am concerned about mszwebs. I hope whoever knows her keeps sharp instrumens away. WOW.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 20, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Who was it supposed to be... Tampa or Carolina? Those are the only 2 choices left...



Anyone! Anyone but the Cowboys! Sheesh!



nykspree8 said:


> Sorry Spanky, nothing against you with my bitter comments, just this guy at work that REALLY makes me hate the Eagles. I just bring up the fact they don't have one ring since the super bowl era and he quickly retreats with nothing to say....don't make me lose the only thing I have to combat this idiot with



Don't worry, nkyspree8 Spanky is used to bitter comments by now.

PS...I have a coworker like that too. She's quite insufferable right now. 



Spanky said:


> I really am not that excited. They have a good team but going all the way and winning it? I guess getting in is the first step, then who knows? Giants 2007? You never know.



Not even close. You can't even compare so don't try. 2007 Giants are legend, baby! LEGEND!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 20, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Anyone! Anyone but the Cowboys! Sheesh!
> 
> 
> Not even close. You can't even compare so don't try. 2007 Giants are legend, baby! LEGEND!



*N*ancy so true and of all the teams that have had a successful November/December record in the past decade ( Patriots-Steelers- Colts) the Eagles are the only one without a SuperBowl... *If* they do it this year ( and this is a big *if *) - this is their best chance


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 20, 2009)

Tony, I keep trying to rep you for your bet post. Very well done. Must have been a challenge for you. I know I would have found it painful. My hats off to you, my fellow Giants fan. Consider yourself repped in spirit :bow:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Tony, I keep trying to rep you for your bet post. Very well done. Must have been a challenge for you. I know I would have found it painful. My hats off to you, my fellow Giants fan. Consider yourself repped in spirit :bow:



Don't I get any rep? I mean my team won? You hafta stop sticking your head in the NFL 2007 thread come out and smell the close to elimination roses.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2009)

Dear Miss NFL Manners,

I am a big fan of a great NFL football team. The Philadelphia Eagles. All of a sudden, they have gone from preseason favorites but playing questionable to top of their division. Now it seems, there may be a problem for me. 

I have a couple of friends who are Vikings fans. They have season tickets. I told them at the beginning of the season that I would go to the last game of the season to root for the Vikings against the Giants. Just cuz they are one of my biggest rivals. If I can't root for my team then I can taunt Giants instead. 

But now the Vikings are laying an egg and falling back towards the Eagles. If they happen to be tied at the end of the season, my team controls the tiebreaker with them and could clinch the first round bye. I could find myself in a situation, being invited to the game and doing two bad things, rooting against the team and fans who invited me and <barf> root for the <puke> Giants since in beating the Vikings, they could affect their playoff position. 

What should I do? Excuse myself from the invitation? Go but promise to not root for a Giants win which would give my team the bye? Maybe promise to not root for the Giants but sneak in some snowballs and give it to Santa at the half? 

Please help.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 20, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Dear Miss NFL Manners,
> 
> I am a big fan of a great NFL football team. The Philadelphia Eagles. All of a sudden, they have gone from preseason favorites but playing questionable to top of their division. Now it seems, there may be a problem for me.
> 
> ...



*I* have a sneaking suspicion that when you see Big Blue in the stadium ... you will be all quiet and in admiration. Did you make your sign to take to the Stadium...


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 20, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Tony, I keep trying to rep you for your bet post. Very well done. Must have been a challenge for you. I know I would have found it painful. My hats off to you, my fellow Giants fan. Consider yourself repped in spirit :bow:



*N*ancy- It was a challenge even with Spanky's cliff notes.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *I* have a sneaking suspicion that when you see Big Blue in the stadium ... you will be all quiet and in admiration. Did you make your sign to take to the Stadium...



I was thinking of 6 letters arranged in 3 across x 2 down. 


NYG
SUK

But then secretly root for them during the game if it means the Eagles getting the bye? I Am assuming a lot. Eagles have to win out to have a chance. And beating the Cowgirls in Cowgirl-land is gonna be a tough thing. 

Oh, what do you think of the sign. I like simple. I mean I am an Eagles fan. E-A-G-L-E-S. That is six letters too.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I was thinking of 6 letters arranged in 3 across x 2 down.
> 
> 
> NYG
> ...



*N*ow you have a better sign Spanks..:happy:

After Monday,It's down to two games*"Anything can happen"*


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *N*ow you have a better sign Spanks..:happy:
> 
> After Monday,It's down to two games*"Anything can happen"*



The way I sees it......the Browns are definitely out. 

The Packers have to one of two. The Cowgirls have to win one of two. The Giants have to win tonight and the next two to have a chance. 

My bet is as follows:

1. Big Easy
2. Viqueens
3. Iggles
4. Cards
5. Puckers
6. Cowgirls. 

What I want to see and is still possible.

1. Big Easy
2. Iggles
3. Viqueens
4. Cards
5. Puckers
6. Jints

What would be a travesty and could still happen.

1. Big Easy
2. Viqueens
3. Cards
4. Cowgirls
5. Puckers
6. Iggles

But we are in. 8 times in this decade. See winning a SB would be great. But while Jints fans would be horrified in Iggles fans having a SB, ONLY taunting argument of NO SB would just change to "talk to us when you have three". So we have to take the short sighted road. Beating the Giants twice this year. Taking over the Swamp as our home away from home. Getting Nancy's undies in a bundle and having her verbally and e-physically abusing a poor fluffy and innocent Iggles fan on the innernetz. 

This is what keeps us coming back. Don't win any SBs and see how rabid Jints fans would be. Heck, miss the playoffs and they'll be burning North Jersey down.......oh wait, it is mostly burned down now already. 

And as always, win or lose Tony..........<all together now>


STILL THIRD PLACE. 


Am I invited to the Christmas party Nancy is having over in the NFL 2007 thread? I heard she put up new drapes.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 21, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Go Titans!
> 
> Hey Mszwebs, are my guys' chances slightly better after that win? Maybe instead of "Hell no," it's more like..."Probably not."



haha... well... you moved ahead of the Texans


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I am concerned about mszwebs. I hope whoever knows her keeps sharp instrumens away. WOW.



Actually, Spanks...I was expecting the loss, so... no big deal.

Yes, it sucked. However, we had a 5 game winning streak and they had a 5 game losing one...I knew that our time had come.

Penalties and Mason Crosby's mental block (he's like a pitcher who has hit a batter and is now insure of himself. Boy needs to go to counseling, because now all anyone can do is talk about it... which is probably making it worse) and kicktile dysfunction are what killed us.

It's hard to be pissed when you did it to your self.

However, in the words of Cold Comfort, responding to a demand on my facebook status that I "bow" to "Sixburgh"... because they "aint the Browns."

_You're right, you aren't the Cleveland Browns... IF you were the Browns you'd currently have a MO'FUCKIN' WINNNNN STREAK.

As opposed to fighting down to the final seconds of a ballgame yesterday to REDEEM yourself FROM LOSING to the Cleveland Browns the week before.

BOO. YAH._


I love her.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Actually, Spanks...I was expecting the loss, so... no big deal.
> 
> Yes, it sucked. However, we had a 5 game winning streak and they had a 5 game losing one...I knew that our time had come.
> 
> ...



So when the Browns have a 4 game winning streak, she will come back? I need more Super Bowl-less fan support around here. I can continue watch my team beat and re-beat and re-re-re-re-re-beat the effin Jints over and over and over and over again but still we have no Super Bowl. 

Only Coldy understands.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> The way I sees it......the Browns are definitely out.
> 
> The Packers have to one of two. The Cowgirls have to win one of two. The Giants have to win tonight and the next two to have a chance.
> 
> ...



*T*here - fixed it for ya Spanks. South Jersey would be closer to the Iggles. 

Whatever happens at the end of the season ... the Iggles would have to win that home playoff game vs. ( Cowboys, Packers or Giants or whomever is to make it)...and then two road games ( if the top two seeds were to win) ....

Oh and we have wonderful bling to go with our NFL Holiday drapes. So does Mszwebs and a few other Dimmers at their respective "NFL Dims Holiday Parties" :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *T*here - fixed it for ya Spanks. South Jersey would be closer to the Iggles.
> 
> Whatever happens at the end of the season ... the Iggles would have to win that home playoff game vs. ( Cowboys, Packers or Giants or whomever is to make it)...and then two road games ( if the top two seeds were to win) ....
> 
> Oh and we have wonderful bling to go with our NFL Holiday drapes. So does Mszwebs and a few other Dimmers at their respective "NFL Dims Holiday Parties" :happy:



Hey! We got bling. Does this count?? <like I don't know what you and the rest of the world is gonna say>


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Hey! We got bling. Does this count?? <like I don't know what you and the rest of the world is gonna say>



That means about as much as this:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> That means about as much as this:



WAIT. But theirs has an A on it. Ours only has an N. And A comes before N in the dictionary.

 Can't win. Just can't win. :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> WAIT. But theirs has an A on it. Ours only has an N. And A comes before N in the dictionary.
> 
> Can't win. Just can't win. :doh:



*
Of course you can Spanks... all that has to be done is to win it all
*


*Horrors of Horrors what will Spanks do if... and I mean If... The Iggles Play the Vikes in the Divisional Playoffs *


*Do you have faith in your Iggles*


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Of course you can Spanks... all that has to be done is to win it all
> *
> 
> ...



I would love nothing better than the Eagles to beat the Colts in the Superbowl....would be even better if the Colts were still undefeated.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 24, 2009)

Can someone please explain to me how the Giants have the Tie-breaker over the Packers?

For some reason, that one just isn't making sense to me.

THANKS!!


(and THANK YOU to Tony and Rai for their wonderful Christmas Cards. Love ya'll!!)


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 25, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Can someone please explain to me how the Giants have the Tie-breaker over the Packers?
> 
> For some reason, that one just isn't making sense to me.
> 
> ...



*Y*ou are most welcomed ... here is my understanding as to how the tie-breakers would work between ( The Packers - The Giants and The Cowboys)

1. Cowboys or Green Bay Packers, they would earn the wild card by way of tie-breakers.

2. The Giants would leapfrog the Cowboys on the strength of their two head to head victories.

3. The Packers vs. Giants...

A.the two teams have not played each other, the next tie-breaker is conference record.

B. Green Bay currently has a one game advantage in conference record. 

C.The next two opponents (for both the Packers and Giants) are NFC foes.
If the Packers and Giants end up tied in the standings, they will have identical conference records.

D. *Identical records *...the next tie-breaker would be record versus common opponents, which are the Vikings, Cowboys, Cardinals and Buccaneers. 

The Giants are 3-1, with the Vikings remaining, while the Packers are 1-3 with the Cardinals remaining. 

*Based on common opponents, the Giants would win out over the Packers*.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Y*ou are most welcomed ... here is my understanding as to how the tie-breakers would work between ( The Packers - The Giants and The Cowboys)
> 
> 1. Cowboys or Green Bay Packers, they would earn the wild card by way of tie-breakers.
> 
> ...



BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

Thank you. Hopefully, it will be a moot point.


----------



## NoWayOut (Dec 27, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
> 
> Thank you. Hopefully, it will be a moot point.



It is now. Giants will be sixth or home.

Cards and Packers now play a meaningless game before likely playing each other again in Arizona the week after, although the Cowboys could alter that by winning out and playing the Cards, which would send Green Bay to Philly. I'm assuming the Eagles don't blow it against Denver.

Personally, I think this is a bad rule that no matter what, the Cardinals will host that game. If Green Bay wins, it will have a better record (11-5 to 10-6). So if we lose to the Packers, we should have to go to Lambeau, which we won't because all division winners host.

Doesn't matter that it helps my team, I want this rule changed.


----------



## jay kratos (Dec 27, 2009)

go saints! who dat!


----------



## BarbBBW (Dec 27, 2009)

*I just had to stop in to say it is definitely the season of MIRACLES!! The BROWNS have won 3 in a row!!!* :bow:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 27, 2009)

*sigh*


filler


----------



## NoWayOut (Dec 27, 2009)

jay kratos said:


> go saints! who dat!



Who dat say they gonna beat dem Saints? Apparently, everyone. How do you lose to the Bucs?


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 27, 2009)

NoWayOut said:


> Who dat say they gonna beat dem Saints? Apparently, everyone. How do you lose to the Bucs?



Apparently the Packers and the Saints. 

However, it certainly makes me feel much better about OUR loss to the Bucs lol earlier in the season.


----------



## NoWayOut (Dec 27, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Apparently the Packers and the Saints.
> 
> However, it certainly makes me feel much better about OUR loss to the Bucs lol earlier in the season.



For me, it validates my feelings that the Saints are who I want to play in the divisional round...IF we can make it past the Packers. Big if.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 28, 2009)

I just hope my Patroits could make it to second round..


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 28, 2009)

blackcaesarbhm said:


> I just hope my Patroits could make it to second round..



Depends on who they play


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> *I just had to stop in to say it is definitely the season of MIRACLES!! The BROWNS have won 3 in a row!!!* :bow:



*Y*es.. this is a start. Will it save Mangini's job? that depends...


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 28, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 
> filler



*D*ouble Sigh!!!! story of the season. They lost a game they should have easily won


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 29, 2009)

Tonynyc: Rumor has it that Holgrem might be both coach and general manager..


----------



## NoWayOut (Dec 29, 2009)

blackcaesarbhm said:


> Tonynyc: Rumor has it that Holgrem might be both coach and general manager..



Dumb idea. The Seahawks already tried that and it failed. Why everyone thinks Holmgren will be so great as an exec is beyond me. He sucked as a GM in Seattle. It was only after he focused on coaching full time that the Seahawks began to win.


----------



## nykspree8 (Dec 29, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *D*ouble Sigh!!!! story of the season. They lost a game they should have easily won



Giants lost games they should have easily won all season long >=( We could have easily been in the playoffs because the way Vikings losing momentum I bet you we win our last game. It's a sad, sad, sad end of the season for Giants fans everywhere...GO COWBOYS!!!!!


----------



## GregW (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, the last Saints loss was depressing. They were up by what, 17 at one point? And then they lose to a team that previously had two wins. No way should they have lost...

As for Dallas, I had strong intuition that it was NO's time to stumble.

I can't get a fix on how the playoffs will filter out, but anything less than a Super Bowl appearance will be disappointing down here.


----------



## nykspree8 (Dec 29, 2009)

GregW said:


> Yeah, the last Saints loss was depressing. They were up by what, 17 at one point? And then they lose to a team that previously had two wins. No way should they have lost...
> 
> As for Dallas, I had strong intuition that it was NO's time to stumble.
> 
> I can't get a fix on how the playoffs will filter out, but anything less than a Super Bowl appearance will be disappointing down here.



I do hope the Saints make it to the Super Bowl...Saints and Colts...would make for a very good Super Bowl =)


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 29, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> I do hope the Saints make it to the Super Bowl...Saints and Colts...would make for a very good Super Bowl =)



I said it before and I'll say it again....put New England back up against Indy and I guarantee Bellichick won't blow another 17 point lead. I'd pick the Patriots over them if they do meet in the post-season.

The Saints have an easy road to the superbowl in my opinion, but anything can happen in the NFL.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 29, 2009)

heh. laff. and hardy har har.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Dec 29, 2009)

I got Hayes on that one, Bellichick has learned from... The mistake, and the Colts better watch out now. New England will win big this year.. it's just a matter of time.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> heh. laff. and hardy har har.



*W*hat just a laugh... nothing else... Well Spanks don't get all giddy... your team(s) "Iggles" and "Vikes" still has something to prove... Will Brett have a Playoff Meltdown ... Will the Iggles stumble..... we shall see


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know which is worse...Trying to decide who to root for in the Hatchlings vs. Cowgirls game or this v v v happening.



MistahSmooth_CT said:


> *snipped* New England will win big this year.. it's just a matter of time.





*Full body shiver* 

Since my own team can't seem to do it someone else's team had better get these three out of the way fast and good.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *W*hat just a laugh... nothing else... Well Spanks don't get all giddy... your team(s) "Iggles" and "Vikes" still has something to prove... Will Brett have a Playoff Meltdown ... Will the Iggles stumble..... we shall see



I have lived through enough NFC Championship losses to choke a well......um....GIANT*. Hopes and dreams? Heh. Not anymore. I assume nothing. 

But the Vikes and Saints are stumbling. If the Eagles go to Dallas and win, can anyone deny that they are THE hot NFC team going in? San Diego and Indy are the hot teams going in from the AFC with the Pats always there. If the Eagles lose in Dallas, then they probably get another shot the following week. 

And no Cowgirls stadium is fully christened until the Eagles come down and take a big dump in it. 







*Did I say Giant and choke in the same sentence? I am sorry. What are you NY fans doing in January? Still pinning hopes on the Jets now?


----------



## BBWTexan (Jan 3, 2010)

TEXANS!!!!!!!

Seriously, who saw that coming? Kris Brown withstanding, the Texans pulled off a fantastic win and their first ever winning season. Plus, Gary Kubiak just might hang on to his job. Man, that was just awesome.

Now the Eagles just need to take down the Cowboys and it will be a perfect day.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 3, 2010)

BBWTexan said:


> TEXANS!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, who saw that coming? Kris Brown withstanding, the Texans pulled off a fantastic win and their first ever winning season. Plus, Gary Kubiak just might hang on to his job. Man, that was just awesome.
> 
> *Now the Eagles just need to take down the Cowboys and it will be a perfect day. *



Yeah...um...that doesn't look like its going so well. heehee


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 3, 2010)

Wasn't that pretty? Dallas beat the parakeets err eagles. Oh and how about those Viqueens? seems like they beat the dwarfs pretty easily. You know im funnin. We won't get much further i bet.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 3, 2010)

Um... SPANKY???

I THINK WE DEMAND ANSWERS.



(try not to laugh too hard... they get another shot next week)


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 3, 2010)

BBWTexan said:


> TEXANS!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, who saw that coming? Kris Brown withstanding, the Texans pulled off a fantastic win and their first ever winning season. Plus, Gary Kubiak just might hang on to his job. Man, that was just awesome.
> 
> Now the Eagles just need to take down the Cowboys and it will be a perfect day.



Didn't help Wes Welker blew his knee out for no apparent reason in the first quarter....but a winning season is a winning season, congrats.


----------



## BBWTexan (Jan 3, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Yeah...um...that doesn't look like its going so well. heehee



Jeebus... I don't even know who showed up for that game. Pretty pathetic, indeed.

Oh well, guess we'll do it again next week.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 3, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Um... SPANKY???
> 
> I THINK WE DEMAND ANSWERS.
> 
> ...



They "Iggles" should have won this game... this just reflects the history of this franchise and missing a golden opportunity.... 






BBWTexan said:


> Jeebus... I don't even know who showed up for that game. Pretty pathetic, indeed.
> 
> Oh well, guess we'll do it again next week.



And more puking for the Eagles... :happy:


----------



## BoomSnap (Jan 3, 2010)

Dear Broncos,

Thanks, I predicted you'd go 4-12 for the season and you sure made an ass out of me. I shall never doubt your outstanding capabilities again. Sincerely,

This Guy


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 3, 2010)

Hm.. I Wonder How Far The Packers Are Going To Go. 
Their doing pretty well, compared to earlier in the season.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 4, 2010)

Can someone PLEASE tell me how a team who up until this year couldn't win a December game if the other team decided to forfeit and failed to show, suddenly became the "Team to Beat?" (Cowboys, just in case you have no idea what the hell I'm talking about.)

PUH-LEESE.

I can't even begin to describe HOW MUCH THAT PISSES ME OFF.

Also, how weird is it that the NE/BAL game is the only game that isn't being played for the second time in 2 weeks. Crazy.

Not that I want the Cards to win, but how about the Bengals, Eagles and shit, even the Cards show up AND ACTUALLY PLAY.

I can understand the whole not wanting to get your players hurt, believe me. However, having the quarterback who was sacked the most times of any team this year...really...suck it the fuck up. Play the game. You're being paid an extraordinary amount of money to PLAY A GAME. And you have fans, who pay ridiculous sums to see you play EVERY WEEK.

There is a responsibility to the fans, the players and everyone else to at least TRY and make each game an actual competition. Its no fun to play against yourself. (playing with your self is another story and one that I will not comment upon.)

/Rant


Also:

Saturday 1/9/10

4:30 ET - Bengals vs Jets (NBC)
8:00 ET - Cowboys vs Eagles (NBC)

Sunday 1/10/10

1:00 ET - Ravens vs Patriots (CBS)
4:40 ET - Packers vs Cardinals (FOX)


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky went to the Vikings - Jints game today. A couple of live observations. 

1. Most of the Giants weren't there.
2. The ones that showed up thought they were playing in the Meadowlands. 
3. I swear I saw Eli Manning showing his golf swing to the offensive line while they were off the field. 
4. The Giants will continue to be in Third Place. Until next September. <puke>

Iggles? 

1. I am not sure we CAN beat the Cowgirls. Not this week, not next week. We have lost too much in personnel to match up. 
2. Blitzing the fcuk out of them might help. HEAR THAT MCDERMOTT? If you're going to go out, at least have it with a couple of safeties flying through the air aimed at Romo's head. 


And I still say the only team I would not want to face right now is the Browns. Damn, four in a row. 

BBWTexan posting anti Cowboys stuff in the NFL Thread? :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Spanky went to the Vikings - Jints game today. A couple of live observations.
> 
> 1. Most of the Giants weren't there.
> 2. The ones that showed up thought they were playing in the Meadowlands.
> ...



PS... Nancy may have seen your mug on TV today.

I was looking away for yet another pizza roll. 

SORRY


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> PS... Nancy may have seen your mug on TV today.
> 
> I was looking away for yet another pizza roll.
> 
> SORRY



True story.

Actually, when the Giants scored a touchdown, their first and only, one of the two Giants fans (two post college aged guys) stood up and woo hooed really loudly THEN took off his shirt to expose his chest. Yes, it was fully shaved of hair EXCEPT for the NY Giants "NY" logo left in chest hair. 

I think he got a couple of beers and a big bucket of popcorn ALL FROM THE LADIES. I tried to get a pic without looking strange. When I told Mrs. Spanky that I didn't get a pic, she was outwardly disappointed. Just great for the Spanky ego. :doh:

Actually, Nancy would have been all over that shizz. I mean young, good looking AND Giants logo growing in chest hair on his chiseled chest. 

He didn't have any FA markings and since I didn't have Ms N-Girl's home address, I couldn't box him up and send him as a late Santa gift.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> True story.
> 
> Actually, when the Giants scored a touchdown, their first and only, one of the two Giants fans (two post college aged guys) stood up and woo hooed really loudly THEN took off his shirt to expose his chest. Yes, it was fully shaved of hair EXCEPT for the NY Giants "NY" logo left in chest hair.
> 
> ...




Now Spanks... you have to be nice to Ms. NancyGirl....
and inquiring minds would like to know....
Did you buy any Giants souvenirs from the concession stand ?


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Now Spanks... you have to be nice to Ms. NancyGirl....
> and inquiring minds would like to know....
> Did you buy any Giants souvenirs from the concession stand ?



Tony, 

Dude, my sister dated a Jersey guy (Giants fan) back in the late 80s (after the Giants won their first SB). He got her a tiny Giants bar of soap and she put it in the bathroom as a joke on my dad and me. I mean this is like 1987. It sat there for DECADES never opened. I think it is still there. Not opened. 

That is how we roll. 

Now to answer your question about souvenirs.....

I was laughing the whole game. Then went home and cried for about 2 hours. I knew it was over early in the 3rd Q. 

But you Jints fans have fun in Florida. Golfing, sunbathing, watching the playoffs on TV. Get used to it in the coming years. "It.....is......your.....des-tin-eeeeeeee."


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 4, 2010)

So, that lone Eagles fan they showed when the stadium started chanting "Lets go Cowboys" wasn't you? Oh well. It was just a quick glimpse of a guy in an Eagles cap. All you Eagles fans look alike but since there are only two of you in existence I thought the possibility of it being our very own Spank-a-doodle was pretty good. Guess not.


PS...


> I was laughing the whole game. Then went home and cried for about 2 hours.


This is called Karma. 

PSS...


> I knew it was over early in the 3rd Q.


It was over waaay before that, dear.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 4, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Now Spanks... you have to be nice to Ms. NancyGirl....



Thank you, Tony. 

Well, the season is over for us, Tony. What a boring January this looks to be. *sigh* Well, there's always next season. Here's hoping it is better than this one! :doh:


----------



## BBWTexan (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Iggles?
> 
> 1. I am not sure we CAN beat the Cowgirls. Not this week, not next week. We have lost too much in personnel to match up.
> 2. Blitzing the fcuk out of them might help. HEAR THAT MCDERMOTT? If you're going to go out, at least have it with a couple of safeties flying through the air aimed at Romo's head.



Exactly. Pressure on Romo. It works. So simple.

Hopefully they spend the next 6 days figuring this out. Saturday shall be interesting.




> BBWTexan posting anti Cowboys stuff in the NFL Thread? :wubu::wubu::wubu:



No self-respecting Houstonian has any love at all for the Cowboys. We see these traitors in our midst on occasion, but we just assume they aren't natives. The Titans are held in the same regard. Screw you, Bud Adams.

...and Zwebs is dead on. This sitting out so your best players don't get hurt is for babies. I no likey the Tom Brady, but at least he stayed in that game (with little exception) and played hard for his team. Are the days of going for a perfect season over? Will the Patriots be the last team to have a perfect record going into playoffs? Buck up, girls. Go hard or go home.

We'll get 'em next year Texans.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jan 4, 2010)

Congratulations to the NY JETS who beat the Bengals last night 37 to 0 to get themselves into the Playoffs! In a game yet to be labeled the "Ice Bowl" the Jets played hard in subzero temperatures ti produce the win. I know cause I froze my rear off to watch them and it was worth every bone chilling minute. 
The play at the Bengals next Saturday at 4:30 in the AFC Wild Card game.

Defintely not the same old JETS, LOL!!!


----------



## DM321 (Jan 4, 2010)

Being a native East Texan I have always been a Cowboys fan, I like the Texans and Saints too but I'm a Cowboy fan at heart. I think the Texans will one day be the team to beat, just not this season.

BTW I can't stand Romo, I love the Dallas franchise but hate Romo.


The Saints are falling apart fast, thats not good.


----------



## BBWTexan (Jan 4, 2010)

DM321 said:


> Being a native East Texan I have always been a Cowboys fan, I like the Texans and Saints too but I'm a Cowboy fan at heart. I think the Texans will one day be the team to beat, just not this season.
> 
> BTW I can't stand Romo, I love the Dallas franchise but hate Romo.
> 
> ...



I can totally respect that. My stepdad bleeds Cowboy Blue, but he's from the Golden Triangle, so I sort of accept it. 

Romo's a douche. Period.

I agree with you about the Texans. As long as they can keep together the team they've built (with the exception of Kris Brown), I think they can be a force to be reckoned with. Many are still calling for Kubiak's head, but I think firing him right now would just set the team back. I think we should see what happens next year before making any major changes - once again, with the exception of getting a new kicker... like, now.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 4, 2010)

BBWTexan said:


> I can totally respect that. My stepdad bleeds Cowboy Blue, but he's from the Golden Triangle, so I sort of accept it.
> 
> Romo's a douche. Period.
> 
> I agree with you about the Texans. As long as they can keep together the team they've built (with the exception of Kris Brown), I think they can be a force to be reckoned with. Many are still calling for Kubiak's head, but I think firing him right now would just set the team back. I think we should see what happens next year before making any major changes - once again, with the exception of getting a new kicker... like, now.



I agree about keeping Kubiak. One of the things I respected about the Steelers was their keeping Cowher for 14 years. This whole deal in the NFL where one or two bad seasons means you're gone is just bullshit. There is no time to build teams anymore. You could tell just achieving a winning season thrilled all of them to no end.

Agreed about the Jets, and I'm a Patriots fan but I respect what they've done with that team this year. I still think Indianapolis take the AFC Title, but who knows.

ESPN ran a piece today about how NE was smart to keep in all of its starters, non-withstanding the loss of Wes Welker which pretty much killed any shot we have of going past round 2. They said Indy sucked and the fans would remember it forever. I disagree. The point is to win the Super Bowl, not to go undefeated. Trust me as a New England fan and thus part of the *only* fan base that has experienced both Super Bowl wins and an undefeated season, the Super Bowl wins were a lot better.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Tony,
> 
> Dude, my sister dated a Jersey guy (Giants fan) back in the late 80s (after the Giants won their first SB). He got her a tiny Giants bar of soap and she put it in the bathroom as a joke on my dad and me. I mean this is like 1987. It sat there for DECADES never opened. I think it is still there. Not opened.
> 
> ...




So you do have a shrine of sorts for the Giants... :happy:

Were you crying for the Iggles? You will have plenty of tears next week... 

How could they miss that golden opportunity..tsk tsk ... They didn't even want the NFC East Conference Championship Hat bad enough.... 

*H*mmm very funny on the Florida remark... expect an appropiate response on this shortly...


----------



## nykspree8 (Jan 4, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Were you crying for the Iggles? You will have plenty of tears next week...



lol, you're so mean, Tony ;P



tonynyc said:


> How could they miss that golden opportunity..tsk tsk ... They didn't even want the NFC East Conference Championship Hat bad enough....



The NFC conference Championship hat is basically the Eagles Super Bowl hat, how could they let their fans, and especially Spanky, down like that


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 4, 2010)

I have to laugh when i look at next season's opponents.

Home: Chicago, Detroit, Minnesota, Dallas, *N.Y. Giants,* Buffalo, Miami, San Francisco

Away: Chicago, Detroit, Minnesota, *Philadelphia*, Washington, New England, N.Y. Jets, Atlanta


Somebody call the bookies.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2010)

nykspree8 said:


> lol, you're so mean, Tony ;P
> 
> 
> 
> *The NFC conference Championship hat is basically the Eagles Super Bowl hat, how could they let their fans, and especially Spanky, down like that *



*L*ol... I have to rep you for that :bow: :happy:


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 4, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Not that I want the Cards to win, but how about the Bengals, Eagles and shit, even the Cards show up AND ACTUALLY PLAY.
> 
> I can understand the whole not wanting to get your players hurt, believe me. However, having the quarterback who was sacked the most times of any team this year...really...suck it the fuck up. Play the game. You're being paid an extraordinary amount of money to PLAY A GAME. And you have fans, who pay ridiculous sums to see you play EVERY WEEK.
> 
> ...



See, I don't mind this. By the time we kicked off, we were playing for nothing because of the NFL's rule that division champions get automatic home games. Personally, even though my team benefits, I hate that rule and want it changed.

But since it's in place, why should we show the Packers our hand when we're just going to play again next week? This game was irrelevant. No matter what, we would face Green Bay and it would be at home. If there was a chance we could play Dallas, it would have been worth going for it, as I'd MUCH rather play the Cowboys (or Saints or Vikings) than the Eagles or Packers. In fact, I honestly believe that if we win this week (big if), we've got a great shot to win the conference. Unless we meet the Eagles, this is our toughest game.

Ditto for the Bengals on not trying. They wanted to lose to possibly avoid San Diego in the second round. Nobody wants to play the Chargers in the AFC right now. You have a much better shot to beat Indianapolis.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 4, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> See, I don't mind this. By the time we kicked off, we were playing for nothing because of the NFL's rule that division champions get automatic home games. Personally, even though my team benefits, I hate that rule and want it changed.
> 
> But since it's in place, why should we show the Packers our hand when we're just going to play again next week? This game was irrelevant. No matter what, we would face Green Bay and it would be at home. If there was a chance we could play Dallas, it would have been worth going for it, as I'd MUCH rather play the Cowboys (or Saints or Vikings) than the Eagles or Packers. In fact, I honestly believe that if we win this week (big if), we've got a great shot to win the conference. Unless we meet the Eagles, this is our toughest game.
> 
> Ditto for the Bengals on not trying. They wanted to lose to possibly avoid San Diego in the second round. Nobody wants to play the Chargers in the AFC right now. You have a much better shot to beat Indianapolis.





If the games are that irrelevant, then just cancel them.

OH NO, CAN'T DO THAT!

Well, that's basically what you do when you don't bother to "show up, " because really? Who is watching outside of your diehard fans...WHO ARE GETTING CHEATED.

No. The game is on you schedule. You are being paid to play it.

Play the fucking game.


----------



## BBWTexan (Jan 4, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> If the games are that irrelevant, then just cancel them.
> 
> OH NO, CAN'T DO THAT!
> 
> ...



This. A hundred times. This.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

Giants fans want to add anything? You know, about showing up and playing? Playoffs maybe? 

Maybe the bet for next year will be which coach gets fired first, "One Lucky Season" Tom Coff-in or Dandy Andy "where's the candy" Reid? 

But Eight and Eight. I mean I know eight is enough for NY fans, right? Not even the best team in NYC. 

I heard Nancy is inviting all y'all down to the NFL 2007 thread for some punch and cookies. Seems to be a longer walk each year, don'it? I mean it takes me at least a 50 minute walk to get to the NFL 1960 thread. Damn thing is magnetic tape. There we get punch cards and vacuum tubes. 

-----------------
Best shout out from our section at the Vikes game yesterday.

Giants on offense inside the Vikings 20. Score is 44 - 0. Fourth quarter. 

Over the PA _<pass caught by Steve Smith at the 6 yard line for a 5 yard gain>
_
Vikings guy in the section busting on Giants all game. You know the guy, loudmouth, almost horse (but not quite) from all of the yelling. First to STFU when his team rolls over. 

Vikings guy _<Yeah! That's the "other" Steve Smith>
_
Waiting, waiting for the brain processor to continue......

Vikings guy _<Who got the pass from the "other" Manning>_


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> If the games are that irrelevant, then just cancel them.
> 
> OH NO, CAN'T DO THAT!
> 
> ...



.........................


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm a big football fan, like Big, ever heard of the IWFL(Independent Women's Football league) ya...cool stuff, but anyhoo, I just can't believe that for only the fifth, sixth, and seventh times in NFL history the same teams that faced each other in week 17 are playing each other in the wild card round of the playoffs. I mean, I know it wasn't on purpose, but come on!:doh:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> I'm a big football fan, like Big, ever heard of the IWFL(Independent Women's Football league) ya...cool stuff, but anyhoo, I just can't believe that for only the fifth, sixth, and seventh times in NFL history the same teams that faced each other in week 17 are playing each other in the wild card round of the playoffs. I mean, I know it wasn't on purpose, but come on!:doh:



And with scores of those three games last week like 24 - 0, 37 - 0, and a closer 33 - 7, next week better change or there will be no viewers.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> And with scores of those three games last week like 24 - 0, 37 - 0, and a closer 33 - 7, next week better change or there will be no viewers.



*If it doesn't... You will just have "Iggles Memories" Spanks...*







*Wait.. this was about the IWFL....well if the Iggles SuperBowl run falls short this year... perhaps they can try for the IWFL trophy *




BigIzzy said:


> I'm a big football fan, like Big, ever heard of the IWFL(Independent Women's Football league) ya...cool stuff, but anyhoo, I just can't believe that for only the fifth, sixth, and seventh times in NFL history the same teams that faced each other in week 17 are playing each other in the wild card round of the playoffs. I mean, I know it wasn't on purpose, but come on!:doh:



*Thanks for sharing info on the IWFL. 

Here's the website* Independent Women's Football League

*Hopefully some of the games will be carried on ESPN...*


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *If it doesn't... You will just have "Iggles Memories" Spanks...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TONY! 

HEY! 

I think this is a great idea. The Eagles drop out of the NFL Playoffs and enter the IWFL Playoffs. If they win, then we can say the Giants lost TWICE to the IWFL champions! 

LOLZ. 


Still trying to figure out how the Giants beat the Cowgirls twice. Any hints? Andy-boy was scratching his head at the press conference today.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> TONY!
> 
> HEY!
> 
> ...



I'll admit even that was pretty funny... :happy:

Now you know you can't get any hints as to how Big Blue beat the "Boys...

Seriously though...the Cowboys may be playing with more on the line... The won the NFC East title & maybe a Cowboy win on Saturday may be enough to save Wade's job....who knows...

==================================================



*Cowboys' Romo writing a new ending
By MARCUS HAYES
Philadelphia Daily News*

*Posted on Mon, Jan. 4, 2010* 



*[email protected]*
ARLINGTON, Texas - Tony Romo knew it was coming. It came.


*Yesterday notwithstanding, it will keep coming until a playoff win, or two, or more, according to Jerry Jones.

That's next week's issue.

For today, it's this: Romo continued to play well down the homestretch of a football season, finally.

In the absurd JerryDome, beneath a high-def projection screen that magnified his every move (and ingrown hair), Romo, the most scrutinized quarterback in the league, moved a step farther from divas T.O. and Jessica Simpson and late-season failure.

In front of 100,621, Romo went 24-for-34 for 311 yards and two touchdowns against the Eagles in a 24-0 win to end the regular season, win the NFC East title and earn the right to host the wild-card Eagles here again next week.

It was the third straight win for the Cowboys, and the fifth straight week that Romo shined.

"When he plays like that, we're hard to beat," said tight end Jason Witten, who caught six passes for 76 yards and a touchdown. "I'm happy for him because there's been a lot of questions going into this."

Those questions will linger, said his bottom-line boss, until Romo earns the most coveted jewelry in sports.

"It seems like it takes a Super Bowl. [Dan] Marino's one of the few I know who gained esteem and stature without winning one," Jerry Jones said. "As far as winning significant games over the last 3 weeks, Tony has certainly done that. He's brought this team along on his shoulders."

Before this season, those shoulders were not nearly strong enough.

Romo entered this December 5-8 with 19 interceptions in the homestretches of regular seasons. He is winless in two playoff tries.

This year, Romo went 3-2 to finish the season. He went 131-for-191 for 1,550 yards, with nine touchdowns and - here's the secret - two interceptions. That's a 104 passer rating.

He was better in the losses: 60-for-85 for 641 yards, five touchdowns and no interceptions as the month opened disappointingly against the desperate Giants and sizzling Chargers.

He has just nine interceptions this season. He averaged 15 entering the season.

"I'm very proud of that. That's a big part of my improvement," Romo said.

Improvement was all that ever mattered, Romo insisted. Not the spotlight games.

"If I improve, then Decembers don't matter," he said. "You need to keep evolving."

His handlers awaited the evolution with a patience that his public lacked.

"I've never had an issue with the future of Tony Romo over the last few years," Jones claimed.

In the glare of recent success, not to mention Jones' 1.2 million-pound videoboard, gradually, those questions are fading: memories of The Bobble; of Cabo San Lucas, with Simpson; of his melodrama with Terrell Owens, now frozen and unemployed in Buffalo.

Fresher in memory are the three straight Cowboys wins. The darts he threw to Witten on the opening drive yesterday. The pump fake and fire for the second TD, in the second quarter, that made it 14-0.

Meanwhile, with former Mr. December Donovan McNabb sputtering behind a remade offensive line and throwing to uncommitted receivers all evening, 14-0 was plenty.

Romo happened to break his team record, with 4,485 passing yards this season. He has thrown a TD pass in 12 straight games. 

None of that matters without continued strong play, and wins, whether they are within his control or not.

"It's not always about me," he said.

It's always about the quarterback, especially when he wears a star. Really, during the run, he has played less spectacularly than he has played smartly.

Case in point: Midway through the third quarter, he found his deep receivers covered, and he held on to the ball, not forcing it. He stepped up into the pocket, not around it. He didn't run: Instead, he dumped a soft pass to outlet receiver Marion Barber, who picked up 14 yards and a first down.

All smart.

All signs of a matured, comfortable leader.

And, of course, the Pokes iced the win on the next play, Felix Jones' 49-yard touchdown run to make it 24-0.

When it mattered most, Romo beat the Saints, quashed the heartless Redskins, dominated the eager Eagles.

He was as good, or better, than the first time he beat the Birds.

Can he be this good again?

For Romo, at this time of year, that's always the question.* 

Philadelphia Daily News -Jan. 4,2010


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> And with scores of those three games last week like 24 - 0, 37 - 0, and a closer 33 - 7, next week better change or there will be no viewers.



Oh Shut Up.


----------



## Blazer11 (Jan 4, 2010)

"Wait til next year" for the 36th time..... "Cus the DOLPHINS make me cry"


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 4, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> If the games are that irrelevant, then just cancel them.
> 
> OH NO, CAN'T DO THAT!
> 
> ...



Wouldn't bother me either if they just canceled the game. There wasn't a thing to be gained from it.

I'd much rather try to beat the Packers this week than last week. This week means something. I would have been ticked if the Cardinals had gone all out to try to win that game because it was irrelevant. The goal is to win the playoff game, not the regular season one.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Oh Shut Up.



Oh, fine. Here, have a pizza roll.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> Wouldn't bother me either if they just canceled the game. There wasn't a thing to be gained from it.
> 
> I'd much rather try to beat the Packers this week than last week. This week means something. I would have been ticked if the Cardinals had gone all out to try to win that game because it was irrelevant. The goal is to win the playoff game, not the regular season one.



<whispering>

I think the Packers wanted to play the Red Birds rather than the Cow-birds this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

Blazer11 said:


> "Wait til next year" for the 36th time..... "Cus the DOLPHINS make me cry"



Is it better to love (a SB like 1972) and lost (for 36 years), then to never loved (a SB) at all? Some of us are going on well......UH TONY***????













***Tony is our resident "how many years has it been since your team has won a SB or if it hasn't ever won a SB how long it has been since they won anything and if they won anything, what it was, what it meant and how many more of them some jack craptactular NYC team has won since the Revofuckinglutionary War." 

And we lub him for it.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> <whispering>
> 
> I think the Packers wanted to play the Red Birds rather than the Cow-birds this upcoming weekend.



I can't see why. They have no reason to be afraid of the Cowboys either.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Is it better to love (a SB like 1972) and lost (for 36 years), then to never loved (a SB) at all? Some of us are going on well......UH TONY***????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*O*f course you do Spanks...  we only sing NFL praises here... 







*I think the Iggles should wear these helmets circa 1947-1948
for Saturday's game with the Cowboys. Might give them good luck
*

It's about the brotherly love for our NFC EAST Bridesmaid :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I heard Nancy is inviting all y'all down to the NFL 2007 thread for some punch and cookies.



And next weekend we're having a pot luck!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> And next weekend we're having a pot luck!



I went down to Nancy's party and all they had for me was "punch" and no cookies.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *O*f course you do Spanks...  we only sing NFL praises here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh '47-'48, yup. Nobody had won a Super Bowl at that point. Not even the effity eff Stealers, Cowgirls or 69ers. 





<runs off looking for the NFL 1947 Thread thinking Coldy may be hiding out there with her old Brownies>


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I went down to Nancy's party and all they had for me was "punch" and no cookies.




Oh ha ha...a gal loses her temper once and she's never allowed to live it down.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh ha ha...a gal loses her temper once and she's never allowed to live it down.



Oh come now. You'd give me a big hug..........









...then a punch.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> I have to laugh when i look at next season's opponents.
> 
> Home: Chicago, Detroit, Minnesota, Dallas, *N.Y. Giants,* Buffalo, Miami, San Francisco
> 
> ...



Okay, this may surprise you and it might be a wee bit early but.......I am picking the Eagles to kick some Lambooty. 48 - 3. And the three is at the end of the game. A 72 yarder.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> I have to laugh when i look at next season's opponents.
> 
> Home: Chicago, Detroit, Minnesota, Dallas, *N.Y. Giants,* Buffalo, Miami, San Francisco
> 
> ...



Double post.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Double post.



*H*owever... all kidding aside....

This is a rare opportunity for the Eagles... should they win.. what are you going to do during the Divisonal Round.... 

*2010 NFC Playoff Brackets*

*Wild Card Games*

*
Green Bay at Arizona (1:40 P.M. PST on Sunday, January 10th)

Philadelphia at Dallas (5:00 P.M. PST on Saturday, January 9th)*
Divisional Round

*Green Bay/ Arizona winner at New Orleans*

*Philadelphia/Dallas winner at Minnesota*


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *H*owever... all kidding aside....
> 
> This is a rare opportunity for the Eagles... should they win.. what are you going to do during the Divisonal Round....
> 
> ...



Tony, 

Philly cannot meet Minnesota in the Divisional round. We are #6. If we win, we are, as the lowest seed, on our way to the Big Easy. Done. If Dallas wins, they MUST travel to Minnesota. Then GB and Arizona decide who goes to the Big Easy. 

The way they have been playing, maybe the Big Easy will describe the game. Just kidding, juuuuuuust kidding. 

I got a pic of our trophy case. I was scared that someone stole the Can.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 5, 2010)

Nancy? Was this me you saw at the Vikings game? They started chanting "Let's go Cowboys" and I just went off.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 5, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Tony,
> 
> Philly cannot meet Minnesota in the Divisional round. We are #6. If we win, we are, as the lowest seed, on our way to the Big Easy. Done. If Dallas wins, they MUST travel to Minnesota. Then GB and Arizona decide who goes to the Big Easy.
> 
> ...



*Y*es .. Philly would be the 6th seed if they win this coming week and have that rematch with New Orleans....Probably the better route since the Saints hasn't looked all that great-but, who knows come game time...

----

*T*he AFC games should be very competitive... can't wait


----------



## Spanky (Jan 5, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *H*owever... all kidding aside....
> 
> This is a rare opportunity for the Eagles... should they win.. what are you going to do during the Divisonal Round....
> 
> ...



Just so you are clear on my self deprecating humor, here is the way the playoffs stack up for the Jints. 

Giants Wild Card Tee Times: Sunday January 10th, 1:40, 1:50 and 2PM
Giants Divisional Tee Times: Sunday January 17th, 8:20, 8:30 and 9:10AM
Giants NFC Championship Tee Times: Sunday January 24th, 1:30, 1:45 and 3PM


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 5, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Just so you are clear on my self deprecating humor, here is the way the playoffs stack up for the Jints.
> 
> Giants Wild Card Tee Times: Sunday January 10th, 1:40, 1:50 and 2PM
> Giants Divisional Tee Times: Sunday January 17th, 8:20, 8:30 and 9:10AM
> ...



*S*panks: we cannot forget our loveable "Iggles" since they will be providing the Snacks and Drinks :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 7, 2010)

So......

Is it too soon to be hoping for a 2010 NFL Thread?














Thought so.....*sigh*


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 8, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> So......
> 
> Is it too soon to be hoping for a 2010 NFL Thread?
> 
> ...





Soon enough sweetheart. I'm not quite ready to birth the new one yet


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 8, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> So......
> 
> Is it too soon to be hoping for a 2010 NFL Thread?
> 
> ...



*Not until we stick a fork in them "Iggles" our luvable Iggles Fans (Spanks and Daddyoh70) wouldn't have it any other way* :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 8, 2010)

Giants fans looking to next year. Last year because of the Eagles, this year because of the Eagles. 

LIFE IS GOOD. 



NANCY PANCY? You can still bet me on the Iggles and Cowgirls. How bout it? 

All of the McNabb and Westbrook and DeSean tattoos MUST be rubbed off by now. 


And as mszwebs knows, no NFL Thread can be birthed until a Super Bowl champ has been crowned now that the Pro Stinkin Bowl is before the SB. 

Coldy gets to keep her Mangini Brownies with some Holmgren fries on the side. AND her 4 game win streak. 

Seattle? Hello? Represent? 

The Jets are in the playoffs and no madhatter to live (here in the NFL Thread) to see it. 

Spanky makes it through another hard betting year. Unscathed. Here dat Tony and Nancy? 

Giants fans have to wait a leetle beet longer for their wide receiver to get out of jail. Maybe they might want to pick him back up now. Maybe. 

Birdy watch: Eagles, Cardinals, and Ravens again. Are Jets a bird? Maybe for this thread they will be. A metal bird. Wings and a tail. A bird. 

Seattle? Hello?


----------



## RJI (Jan 8, 2010)

Add another Eagles fan in....
If they beat Dallas i think they have the easier route going to NO. The Saints have been blasted with injury on the Defense so they aren't as good as they were in the early part of season. 

First we have to beat Dallas and they looked really good last week kicking our ass!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Et tu, RJI? Et tu?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Giants fans looking to next year. Last year because of the Eagles, this year because of the Eagles.
> 
> LIFE IS GOOD.
> 
> ...



Never was there a Westbrook tat and never will there be. 

I don't want the Cowgirls to win but I want the Hatchlings to lose more. My money is on the Girls. *gag* Whoosh...that was hard to say.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Never was there a Westbrook tat and never will there be.
> 
> I don't want the Cowgirls to win but I want the Hatchlings to lose more. My money is on the Girls. *gag* Whoosh...that was hard to say.



-------------
I am calling BULLSHIT on the above comment.

Tony Romo, down by 7 with 4 minutes to go in the fourth quarter. 

You are rooting Iggles. 

It is in yer blood. 

East Coast represent versus Texas shizzz. 

Deep down, you love smilin' McNabb. 

Sorry, but bullshit has been called. Even though you want to see the cute, soft and cuddly Spanky go down, you really hate the Cowgrills more. 

Admit it. 

Really. 

Com'on.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Jan 9, 2010)

Romo is going choke aganist Eagles...


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 9, 2010)

One Down, 3 to go. 

J E T S!!

On a side note, they just showed the play where Romo f'd up that hold for the field goal and got tackled when he tried to run for the touchdown. 

Ouch man. I felt that humiliation all the way down in my toes. 

Let's see how THIS game turns out...


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 9, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> One Down, 3 to go.
> 
> J E T S!!
> 
> ...



*I*t should be very interesting...


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 9, 2010)

Spanky said:


> *Giants fans looking to next year. Eagles looking to Next Year.*
> 
> LIFE IS GOOD.
> 
> ...




*S*panks where are you???.... You can stop looking at the Cartoon Network... the game is over...Oh and I fixed your posting for ya to reflect the outcome of today's game :happy:


*The Iggles Season that was*







*"You still lub me Spanks- I McPuked again" signed Lord Donovan*


* GO JETS- The True Birds!!!*


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh that was soooo purty. Watch out Vikes, Cowboys are coming to getcha...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 10, 2010)

Slightly OT, but I realized last night how awful the quality of sportscasting has gotten. I remember old school guys like Howard Cosell, Don Criqui, Brent Musberger, etc. Now it's like...why is Keith Olberman on a sports show? He couldn't even make his pick at the right time when they asked him who he liked in the upcoming game.

And while it's always been the case that retired players get jobs calling games, some of them are not good at it. I'd think they would be required to have some sort of media training or something, but a lot of times these guys just sit there and goof off (the way Joe Theismann and Joe Gibbs were doing) and they don't even come across as professionals. Also they sometimes barely even seem to know what's going on the game, like they'll say the official was going to call one penalty and he winds up calling something else, or they'll screw up when they say something about the rules of the game.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Slightly OT, but I realized last night how awful the quality of sportscasting has gotten. I remember old school guys like Howard Cosell, Don Criqui, Brent Musberger, etc. Now it's like...why is Keith Olberman on a sports show? He couldn't even make his pick at the right time when they asked him who he liked in the upcoming game.
> 
> And while it's always been the case that retired players get jobs calling games, some of them are not good at it. I'd think they would be required to have some sort of media training or something, but a lot of times these guys just sit there and goof off (the way Joe Theismann and Joe Gibbs were doing) and they don't even come across as professionals. Also they sometimes barely even seem to know what's going on the game, like they'll say the official was going to call one penalty and he winds up calling something else, or they'll screw up when they say something about the rules of the game.



Keith Olberman used to be a sportscaster for ESPN.


The Sports part of the Olberman Wiki Article...

_Olbermann began his professional career at UPI and the RKO Radio Network before joining then nascent CNN in 1981. Among the early stories he covered was the 1980 Winter Olympics at Lake Placid including the Miracle on Ice.[24] In the early-to-mid '80s he was a sportscaster on the old WNEW 1130-AM radio station in New York City. Also in the mid-1980s, he did the voice-over on the USA Cable Network's "Cartoon Express", with cheering kids heard in the background. In 1984, he briefly worked as a sports anchor at WCVB-TV in Boston, before heading to Los Angeles to work at KTLA and KCBS. His work there earned him 11 Golden Mike Awards, and he was named best sportscaster by the California Associated Press three times.[25]
ESPN

In 1992, Olbermann joined ESPN's SportsCenter, a position he held until 1997 with the exception of a period from 1993&#8211;1994 when he was at ESPN2 on SportsNight. He originally went to ESPN2 to become their "marquee" personality, but was unsuccessful. [26]. He often co-hosted SportsCenter 11 PM show with Dan Patrick, the two becoming a popular anchor team. In 1995, Olbermann won a Cable ACE award for Best Sportscaster.[3] Olbermann later co-authored a book with Patrick called The Big Show about their experiences working at SportsCenter; he also said that the short-lived ABC dramedy Sports Night was based on his time on SportsCenter with Patrick.[27] He made $350,000 at the end of his tenure at ESPN.[28]

Early in 1997, Olbermann was suspended for two weeks after he made an unauthorized appearance on The Daily Show on Comedy Central with then-host and former ESPN colleague Craig Kilborn. At one point in the show, he referred to Bristol, Connecticut (ESPN's headquarters), as a "'Godforsaken place."[28] Later that year, Olbermann abruptly left ESPN under a cloud of controversy, apparently burning his bridges with the network's management;[29] this began a long and drawn-out feud between Olbermann and ESPN. Between 1997 and 2007, incidents between the two sides included Olbermann's publishing an essay on Salon.com in November 2002, titled "Mea Culpa", in which he stated: "I couldn't handle the pressure of working in daily long-form television, and what was worse, I didn't know I couldn't handle it."[30] The essay told of an instance when his former bosses remarked he had "too much backbone," a claim that is literally true, as Olbermann has six lumbar vertebrae instead of the normal five.[30]

In 2004, ESPN snubbed Olbermann from the guest lineup of its twenty-fifth anniversary SportsCenter "Reunion Week," which saw Craig Kilborn and Charley Steiner return to the SportsCenter set. In 2007, ten years after Olbermann's departure, in an appearance on The Late Show with David Letterman, he said: "If you burn a bridge, you can possibly build a new bridge, but if there's no river any more, that's a lot of trouble." During the same interview, Olbermann stated that he had recently learned that as a result of ESPN's agreeing to let him return to the airwaves, he was banned from ESPN's main (Bristol, Connecticut) campus.[31]
Post-SportsCenter

In 1998, Olbermann joined Fox Sports Net as anchor and executive producer for The Keith Olbermann Evening News, a sportscast similar to SportsCenter, airing weekly on Sunday evenings. While at Fox, he again hosted the 2000 World Series as well as Fox Broadcasting's baseball Game of the Week. In July of 1999, Olbermann also guest starred ten times on the Hollywood Squares.[32]

According to Olbermann, he was fired from Fox in 2001 after reporting on rumors that Rupert Murdoch, whose News Corporation owns Fox, was planning on selling the Los Angeles Dodgers.[33] When asked about Olbermann, Murdoch said: "I fired him...He's crazy."[34] News Corp. went on to sell the Dodgers to Frank McCourt in 2004. That year, Olbermann remarked, "Fox Sports was an infant trying to stand [in comparison to ESPN], but on the broadcast side there was no comparison--ESPN was the bush leagues."[24]

After Olbermann left Fox Sports in 2001, he provided twice-daily sports commentary on the ABC Radio Network, reviving the "Speaking of Sports" and "Speaking of Everything" segments begun by Howard Cosell.[35]

In 2005, Olbermann made a return to ESPN on the radio when he began co-hosting an hour of the syndicated Dan Patrick Show on ESPN radio, a tenure that lasted until Patrick left ESPN on August 17, 2007.[36] Olbermann and Patrick referred to this segment as "The Big Show," just as their book was known. Patrick often introduced Olbermann with the tagline "saving the democracy," a nod to his work on Countdown.

On April 16, 2007, Olbermann was named co-host of Football Night in America, NBC's NFL pre-game show that precedes their Sunday Night NFL game, a position which reunited him in 2008 with his former SportsCenter co-anchor Dan Patrick.[37]

Since his arrival on the show, two features have been added: "TKO Report" (the letters stand for "The Keith Olbermann"), a mini-commentary by Olbermann on a topic related to the game, and the "Worst Person in the NFL," modeled after the "Worst Person in the World" segment on Countdown. His first "honoree" was himself, for poorly wording a commentary so that it appeared as if he were advocating a light prison sentence for Michael Vick in regard to the football player's dogfighting scandal_


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Oh that was soooo purty. Watch out Vikes, Cowboys are coming to getcha...



Yeah, I was for the Cowboys there for a hot minute but now I'm back to myself. Feels good. Go Vikes!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 10, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yeah, I was for the Cowboys there for a hot minute but now I'm back to myself. Feels good. Go Vikes!



*W*ait one NY GIANTs Minute   isn't DarthSpanky a Favrey Follower....unless... unless he plans to be at the stadium with a Dallas Tat on his biceps


----------



## Tooz (Jan 10, 2010)

*cough*

[email protected]


I'm sorry, maybe it makes me a bad person, but I thought that was pretty satisfying.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 10, 2010)

Tooz said:


> *cough*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...



*Save some nyuks for our luvable Iggles *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *W*ait one NY GIANTs Minute   isn't DarthSpanky a Favrey Follower....unless... unless he plans to be at the stadium with a Dallas Tat on his biceps




Tony?!?! You can't expect me to root for the Cowboys any more than necessary. I mean, they're the Cowboys. I loath them. Plus...Farve is cute.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2010)

APPARENTLY, the Eagles didn't get their ass beat ENOUGH last night, and they snuck out onto the field in Packer uniforms for today's game. 

It's really the only plausible explanation.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 10, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Tony?!?! You can't expect me to root for the Cowboys any more than necessary. I mean, they're the Cowboys. I loath them. Plus...Farve is cute.



*T*hat's ok then ... you can root for Farve....



mszwebs said:


> APPARENTLY, the Eagles didn't get their ass beat ENOUGH last night, and they snuck out onto the field in Packer uniforms for today's game.
> 
> It's really the only plausible explanation.



*I* was stunned by the opening series.. and yes that can't be the Packers out there ...must be those horrible imposters you mentioned....It's 31-17 now... so who knows what will happen and Packers just fell on the onside kick...


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2010)

No Comment.

However, we did outscore all 3 of the losing playoff teams combined


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 11, 2010)

What a game. I'm still stunned that we won that game. That even tops the 1998 playoff win at Dallas for my new best moment as a Cardinals fan. Unreal.


----------



## nykspree8 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tooz said:


> *cough*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...



No it doesn't  Eagles and Patriots both dominated and ousted from the playoffs, can this get any better?? I think I'm rooting for the Jets at this point, gotta go for the home state team


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2010)

After torturing myself by watching the highlights of last nights game, I am quite proud of the fact that Aaron Rodgers isn't trying to blame the loss on what was CLEARLY A FACE MASK HOLD on the last play, and the FACT THAT NO ONE BOTHERED TO THROW A FLAG. I mean, even though that is why they lost (looking beyond the actual slow start and inability of EITHER defense to stop the other team from scoring once the Packers settled in).

But the fact that he's not out there whining (and is leaving it to me and, you know, Joe Buck, Troy Aikman and the commentators on ESPN this morning... NOT to mention the NFL Network commentators who pointed out a number of Offensive holding calls that were missed on Larry Fitzgerald AND the fact that on the play before the strip at the end, someone clearly lead with their helmet and smashed Mr. Rodgers in the head) makes him a better person than me.

Sour Grapes? Nope. Our season may be over but Aaron Rodgers did EXACTLY what he was supposed to do yesterday and after a ridiculous first quarter, came back to kick ass.

Aaron Rodgers is an AMAZING, effective quarterback who delivers when he needs to.

Until you yank him to the ground by his facemask.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2010)

You guys can make all the jokes you want. 

1. I admitted BEFORE the game that the Eagles would play better than a zero score but still the outcome would be similar to the week before. It was. I am a realist. 

2. I laffed my hairy white ass off @ the Packers. Why? Cuz upon further review of this season, Zwebby has been busting down and rooting against my Eagles all season. Heh. 

3. Cowgirls fans need to understand two important things. 1) Vikings are a different team in the dome and 2) Two wallops on the depleted Eagles (defense) is no gauge of how bad or good the Cowpatties are. 

4. The Giants are STILL in third place. Until the end of the season. Hear dat Tony? T-H-I-R-D P-L-A-C-E. 

5. The Cowgirls have now shown that with this dominating performance, they are the class of the NFL, a playoff juggernaut and have OFFICIALLY returned to the glorious America's Team status. Let the trumpets blare. Let Troy Aikman and Joe Buck cream themselves and swoon, they are back. 


But.......I like the Jets. Just cause. Now I hope for either a Vikings - Colts matchup with Favre v Manning...... OR a complete zero SB match-up where one team comes away with their first. San Diego - NO or Vikings - SD, heck, even the Jets or Cardinals. It has been long enough for the Jets. 

Birdy watch update.........Ravens, Cardinals and Jets. Those metal birds. Damn. They're green too.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Aaron Rodgers is an AMAZING, effective quarterback who delivers when he needs to.



.....and is 0 - 1 in the playoffs. Delivers? 

Remember, just like my QB, it all comes down to records. 

You QB is now 0 - 1 in the playoffs. That is all that matters, or so it seems. 


You know as we'll as I do that the defenses on both sides would have had difficulty stopping Alabama. They reeked so bad that I had to hold my nose at the end of the game. 

I was thinking that the Packers should have worked harder to eat the 4th Q clock and score the touchdown with less than 30 seconds. THEN go for the two point conversion and the win. I mean the defenses were SO bad, it had to be looked at that way. 

And, I assure you that if Rodgers had not fumbled, the Packers would have EASILY gotten down the field for a score. So would have Arizona if they had won the toss. With those defenses, there is no way either team can or could go far. Defenses still win championships. :bow:


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 11, 2010)

ok...Giants and Ravens fan here. Giants....uh...lets not talk about that...but Ya! Ravens pounded those pathetic Pats! 234 yards rushing with only 34 passing? WOW! I just hope the Colts, Saints, Chargers and Vikings lose! I can live with the Colts or Saints winning but give me a Chargers and Vikings loss! Pretty, Pretty PLEASE! LOL

spanky: can we say facemask on the final play?....YEP!....only mistake Rodgers made really was missing Jennings for an 80 yd. touchdown for the win.

and since you mention it...I have to say...Can we please get a change in overtime rules...sudden death? good grief...if it had played out like the second half...they'd still be playing that game!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> ok...Giants and Ravens fan here. Giants....uh...lets not talk about that...but Ya! Ravens pounded those pathetic Pats! 234 yards rushing with only 34 passing? WOW! I just hope the Colts, Saints, Chargers and Vikings lose! I can live with the Colts or Saints winning but give me a Chargers and Vikings loss! Pretty, Pretty PLEASE! LOL
> 
> spanky: can we say facemask on the final play?....YEP!....only mistake Rodgers made really was missing Jennings for an 80 yd. touchdown for the win.
> 
> and since you mention it...I have to say...Can we please get a change in overtime rules...sudden death? good grief...if it had played out like the second half...they'd still be playing that game!



I agree that Rodgers played great. In the end, in this effed up sports world, he is 0 - 1, a loser, until he wins one. The 11 Packers on the field at the same time Kurt Warner was, those guys? Not a defense. A friggin joke. Luckily they had as big a bunch of bad defensive players on the other side. The ones wearing red. 

Playoff coin toss is another joke. Either keep it the same and eliminate field goals or allow the other team at least one possession to tie or win. 

McNabb called me to ask why the refs didn't say anything at the end of the Packers -Cards game about the game ending in a tie. 

Cuz it can't in this case. It is the playoffs.

Oh. :doh:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> Giants....uh...lets not talk about that...



Heh. No friggin way. Where is Tony? We'll have a jam session over in the NFL 2007 Thread. 

LOLzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 11, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Heh. No friggin way. Where is Tony? We'll have a jam session over in the NFL 2007 Thread.
> 
> LOLzzzzzzzzzz



LOL....man I was on cloud nine for like a month after they won that Super Bowl!


----------



## RJI (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow my Eagles really stunk it up on Sat 

I did enjoy watching Grandpa Warner and Arizona. I'd like to see the Cards in the Superbowl again and play the Ravens but they are both long shots. 

Is Dallas really that good or were my Eagles already packed and looking forward to vacation? I think they are that good sadly and every year a team gets hot coming into the playoffs and this year its Dallas... i hope they don't win another Superbowl out of nowhere.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 11, 2010)

To be fair, the face mask didn't cause the fumble. The ball is already out at the time of the face mask.

And furthermore, the elimination of the incidental face mask rule is why there was no flag. The referee is supposed to shift his view away from the player and toward the football at that time. At the time of the ball clearly coming out, Michael Adams' hands on Aaron Rodgers' face mask would still appear to be incidental and would no longer draw a flag. It is only later that Adams clearly has his hands pulling on Rodgers' mask, but by that point, Dansby blocks the official's view of Rodgers.

So while Packer fans are correct that the call was missed, it would have been both incorrect (because the ball takes precedence) and physically impossible (no way to have a view on Rodgers as an on-field official because Dansby blocks the only view that tells you for sure, where a SkyCam does not have that problem) to call a face mask there.

We got a gift, but it wasn't intentional help from the officials. By what the referee saw, the call was correct, and a flag is not reviewable. If it was, or if the incidental face mask was back, the Packers keep the ball with a 3rd down. But because neither is true and it is not possible for the official to see through Karlos Dansby, there was no call for him to make.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2010)

RJI said:


> Wow my Eagles really stunk it up on Sat
> 
> I did enjoy watching Grandpa Warner and Arizona. I'd like to see the Cards in the Superbowl again and play the Ravens but they are both long shots.
> 
> Is Dallas really that good or were my Eagles already packed and looking forward to vacation? I think they are that good sadly and every year a team gets hot coming into the playoffs and this year its Dallas... i hope they don't win another Superbowl out of nowhere.



I think it was a great operating defense versus a shitty operating defense. An old Eagles defense would have held Dallas to the teens. Then we have a game. I just think Dallas matches up well with the Eagles (I mean Dallas lost twice to the Giants). They will not necessarily match up well with Minnesota. 

For the Eagles performance, I chalk it up to injuries going back to the beginning of the season. They cannot be hidden in the playoffs. For any team. No excuse, just the facts. They lost fair and square twice to the better team that day. and last week. If they played them next week, the result would be the same. <puke>


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> LOL....man I was on cloud nine for like a month after they won that Super Bowl!



We'll that is where they all are, NFL 2007 Thread. All the Joisey and Newyawk football fans are there. Hanging out, chilling, framing another picture of that god of football knowledge, positive team management, lady luck and sticky-assed helmets, Tom Coughlin. 

Nancy makes some mean brownies. Have a few and you'll be thinking it is 196......uh, 2007 again....

<cue psychedelic music>


----------



## RJI (Jan 11, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I think it was a great operating defense versus a shitty operating defense. An old Eagles defense would have held Dallas to the teens. Then we have a game. I just think Dallas matches up well with the Eagles (I mean Dallas lost twice to the Giants). They will not necessarily match up well with Minnesota.
> 
> For the Eagles performance, I chalk it up to injuries going back to the beginning of the season. They cannot be hidden in the playoffs. For any team. No excuse, just the facts. They lost fair and square twice to the better team that day. and last week. If they played them next week, the result would be the same. <puke>




Hopefully those 2 azz whoopings will spark the team to bring in some players. Remember last time the Eagles were truly embarrassed in the playoffs they went out and signed T.O. Maybe this will get then to go after a stud linebacker to work with Bradley and we need a Safety to replace Dawk. Heres also hoping the Andrews brothers both are healthy and ready to play at start of camp. 

I wouldn't mind seeing Joshua Cribbs being traded for as the slot receiver/wildcat/return guy to keep DJax healthy.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 11, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Heh. No friggin way. Where is Tony? We'll have a jam session over in the NFL 2007 Thread.
> 
> LOLzzzzzzzzzz



*H*i Spanks :happy:

We have a special appearence from your mentor....








*"I hope the 1960 team remains the last one to win. I hope it stays that way."- said with love by Chuck Bednarik *

*Source:
Bednarik Still Angry *

*We hope so too Mr. Bednarik.. so does are luvable Spanky *

*N*ow Spanks you can gather all the Eagles faithful and sing this wonderful phrase...
*1960* 
*1960*
*1960*

*With each passing year- that song is just music to the ears..
50 years and counting....
* 

------------------------------------------

*L*atest Eagles News or Rumors... will Dononvan McNabb stay an Eagle?... All kidding aside, they were suppose to be the team on a roll ( No distraction- No TO - Dandy Andy given an extension) ....this was their year and yet they missed a golden opportunity again...

By the way, if you are missing the Green You can root for another team with a green uniform that is playing in SD next week....or the other Bird that is still flying into Indiana....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> LOL....man I was on cloud nine for like a month after they won that Super Bowl!



Just a month? 



Spanky said:


> Well that is where they all are, NFL 2007 Thread. All the Joisey and Newyawk football fans are there. Hanging out, chilling, framing another picture of that god of football knowledge, positive team management, lady luck and sticky-assed helmets, Tom Coughlin.
> 
> Nancy makes some mean brownies. Have a few and you'll be thinking it is 196......uh, 2007 again....
> 
> <cue psychedelic music>



Don't be bitter, Spanks. Come sit on the loser couch with the rest of the NFC East Coasters. We'll have popcorn and root for the painful demise of the Phony and the Cowgirls.
:batting:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Just a month?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll sit there. But I won't like it.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2010)

Spanks, 

Don't piss on MY parade just because your team couldn't score more than 14 points in 2 weeks. We scored more points than the Eagles did in their last 3 games. Regardless of "calling it" 2 days, 2 weeks or 2 months ago, at least we showed up to play. Might have been a little rocky at first but at least we were there.

OH and bfd that Rodgers is 0-1 in the Playoffs. Bart Starr was as well. And unrelated sidenote: WE HAVE SUPERBOWL RINGS.


NWO - Touching someones facemask is incidental. Grabbing them by it and dragging them to the ground is not incidental. Or ok, perhaps the play before...lets look at that, where there was helmet to helmet contact which wasn't called in our favor but God Damned if there wasn't an offensive penalty called?

I'm not saying that the game was rigged or thrown or anything like that. All I'm saying is that there were similar calls that were made against us, but they were missed against the Cardinals. If your sole job is to keep your eyes on the quarterback and you miss 2 calls in a row, there might be a need for an eye appointment before the next game.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2010)

<pissing>

<tap>
<tap>
<tap>


Uh, carry on. <offers some cheese> 

Any more wine? This stuff is effin great.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 12, 2010)

Spanky said:


> <pissing>
> 
> <tap>
> <tap>
> ...



.........


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2010)

HOLEE SHITE. 

I just offered cheese to a cheesehead. :doh:


I gotta stop drinking.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 12, 2010)

Spanky said:


> HOLEE SHITE.
> 
> I just offered cheese to a cheesehead. :doh:
> 
> ...



*Offers Spanks some more NYS Wine....* :happy:







*Spanks enjoying the Party, the Wine and the Pretty Glass*


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 12, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> NWO - Touching someones facemask is incidental. Grabbing them by it and dragging them to the ground is not incidental. Or ok, perhaps the play before...lets look at that, where there was helmet to helmet contact which wasn't called in our favor but God Damned if there wasn't an offensive penalty called?
> 
> I'm not saying that the game was rigged or thrown or anything like that. All I'm saying is that there were similar calls that were made against us, but they were missed against the Cardinals. If your sole job is to keep your eyes on the quarterback and you miss 2 calls in a row, there might be a need for an eye appointment before the next game.



Did I dispute that Rodgers was dragged to the ground by the mask? I did not. What I said was that at the last point that the lone official with a view of Rodgers could see him, Adams' grasp was still incidental. It is only later, after it is no longer possible to see except on a television camera, that Adams starts to pull the mask.

If you watch the play, it is physically impossible for the official to see Rodgers' face mask at any point that Adams grabs it. Rodgers' mask no longer faces the official at that point, and Dansby's attempt to recover the ball further blocks his view.

Was it the right call? No, but the right call was not humanly possible to make because flags cannot be reviewed. So the call was actually correct because you cannot call what you cannot see. No official had any chance to see Adams yank Rodgers' face mask, in part because the job is not to watch the quarterback, but the ball. By the time Rodgers is visible again from that official's line of sight, Dansby already has the ball and must have the official's full attention.

I haven't seen the previous play, but if there was helmet-to-helmet, that doesn't guarantee things are different. It's not like the Packers get any yardage if it is called. All they get is offsetting penalties, so it'd still be second down. We have no idea what happens on a replayed down from the same spot. Who's to say what happened on third-and-four for Green Bay wouldn't have happened on second-and-six?


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 12, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> Did I dispute that Rodgers was dragged to the ground by the mask? I did not. What I said was that at the last point that the lone official with a view of Rodgers could see him, Adams' grasp was still incidental. It is only later, after it is no longer possible to see except on a television camera, that Adams starts to pull the mask.
> 
> If you watch the play, it is physically impossible for the official to see Rodgers' face mask at any point that Adams grabs it. Rodgers' mask no longer faces the official at that point, and Dansby's attempt to recover the ball further blocks his view.
> 
> ...



It was your reference to the former incidental facemask penalty that made me think that's how you were referring to it. 



> And furthermore, the elimination of the incidental face mask rule is why there was no flag.



While after reading it again and the paragraphs that follow I now see what you actually meant, that was the sentence that set me off.

I am not going to sit here and argue with you over anything else because its a waste of my time. IT IS NOT THE LOSS THAT IS THE PROBLEM. And honestly, the thought of continuing the conversation makes me want to punch someone in the face. Possibly Spanky 

Don't get me started on my other wacko ideas regarding football either.

As for what might have happened on a replay of 3rd down? You're right. We don't know. But I DO know we have the best 3rd down quarterback in the league. So who knows.

Oh and since neither defense could have stopped my grandmother...the Cards have just as good a chance as anyone at having the Saints run right over them.

And since if Brees plays in the Superbowl, he won't play in the Pro-Bowl...and since Favre never actually GOES to the Pro-Bowl...Rodgers can start.

So, that said.

GO SAINTS.

:kiss2:


----------



## RJI (Jan 12, 2010)

The face mask on the play actually happened after the ball was out so even if the face mask was seen it would have still been Arizona ball with a 15yd penalty tacked on. No replay of the down and not Packer ball...

This was said by many of the commentators who were breaking down the game yesterday on ESPN.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 12, 2010)

The Saints can't play anything resembling defense either. The Packers scared me a heck of a lot more than the Saints do. If Warner torched the Packers, who actually have a good defense, imagine what he could do to the Saints, who have no defense.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2010)

Two words for Mr. "Pussy-Boy California Patsy Panty Waist" Rodgers. 

Dan.Fouts. 

Threw a brick shit load of yards and touchdowns. Never even got to a Superbowl. 


---------------------------------------
Oh, and another Packer rule I use on locals. You get NO fan credit for Super Bowls won BEFORE you were born. 

That means that Zwebby admits she is older than me (read: dirt) or she gets fan credit for 1996 only. 

So even if Tony wants me to take fan credit for 1960, unless I age about 8 years, it can't happen. 


As an Eagles' fan, I think we will need to brush up on our BIG TIME Roman Numerals. 

L = 50
C = 100

and D.....<welling up and about to cry >.....

D = 500


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 12, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Two words for Mr. "Pussy-Boy California Patsy Panty Waist" Rodgers.
> 
> Dan.Fouts.
> 
> ...



*Y*ou finished that glass of NYS Wine already?... Now you are going to get the wrath of the Packer fans that's for sure....


*T*hat's true.. I would never have you take credit for 1960. (but it's like that luvable chant that every NY Rangers fan use to hear till the won the Cup in the 1990's --"1940"...-but, if you ever get the chance to see that game in any documentary ... it was a hell of a game and (Mr. Bednarik) played the full 60 minutes of Football. *S*o... when Donovan leaves the Eagles ... will he still be in your good graces...


----------



## RJI (Jan 12, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *Y*ou finished that glass of NYS Wine already?... Now you are going to get the wrath of the Packer fans that's for sure....
> 
> 
> *T*hat's true.. I would never have you take credit for 1960. (but it's like that luvable chant that every NY Rangers fan use to hear till the won the Cup in the 1990's --"1940"...-but, if you ever get the chance to see that game in any documentary ... it was a hell of a game and (Mr. Bednarik) played the full 60 minutes of Football. *S*o... *when Donovan leaves the Eagles ... will he still be in your good graces*...




I think if he were traded to a team like the Jets with a good run game and good receivers and tight ends he would flourish. He has a Cannon for an arm but lacks the finesse to routinely hit the short pass required in the "West Coast Offense" that the Eagles use. He would be a no brainer hall of famer if he didn't end up on the Eagles or another West Coast style team. 

I like him as a player and even more as a person so Donovan will always be OK in my book but i'm not your typical Eagles fan who never played and beats his wife after a loss.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2010)

RJI said:


> I think if he were traded to a team like the Jets with a good run game and good receivers and tight ends he would flourish. He has a Cannon for an arm but lacks the finesse to routinely hit the short pass required in the "West Coast Offense" that the Eagles use. He would be a no brainer hall of famer if he didn't end up on the Eagles or another West Coast style team.
> 
> *I like him as a player and even more as a person* so Donovan will always be OK in my book but i'm not your typical Eagles fan who never played and beats his wife after a loss.



McNabb would be in high demand an a few teams if he were cut loose or offered up. I feel the same way about him as a player and person. For the sake of 4 points and a SB win back in 2004, he would be discussed as potential HOF (read Tony's soliloquy about the guy). 

I would like to think he could move on if it wold help both sides. The question is whether Kevin Kolb could step in like Sissy Pants in Green Bay. Coddly Boy was given several years to be weaned, potty trained and given a decent friggen hair cut before being sent to the wolves (or the Bears). 

Kolb showed this year against a couple of good teams that he could accurately hurl the rock and move the offense. Biggest first two games starting for any QB ever yardage-wise. 

Maybe it is his time. McNabb is tried and true. A playoff visit almost every year he plays the whole season. How many teams would BEG for that? But Kolb maybe the future and future may be now. 

"Draft Pick" Vick? See ya. 








ps/I am just seeing how much abuse I can give Zwebby before she reaches through the screen and rips my Eagles lovin lungs out of my chest. Good thing I have McRibs to protect me......


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2010)

I am publicly calling OWA out here on the NFL Thread. 

Giants fans REPRESENT. 

Show us that despite a BIG BIG BIG disappointment this year (picked to be the NFC team for the SB) but ended up Hourglass - Hourglass (you know..8-8). 


BTW, thanks for the rep and the reminder that as an Eagles fan hoping for a SB win someday,

M = 1000. 

Ugh. 

<off to beat the wife and kick the kids, tee hee>


----------



## RJI (Jan 12, 2010)

Spanky said:


> McNabb would be in high demand an a few teams if he were cut loose or offered up. I feel the same way about him as a player and person. For the sake of 4 points and a SB win back in 2004, he would be discussed as potential HOF (read Tony's soliloquy about the guy).
> 
> I would like to think he could move on if it wold help both sides. The question is whether Kevin Kolb could step in like Sissy Pants in Green Bay. Coddly Boy was given several years to be weaned, potty trained and given a decent friggen hair cut before being sent to the wolves (or the Bears).
> 
> ...



I think its time to deal Mcnabb if they can. There has to be a low 1st or high 2nd out there for him. 
I have no doubt Kolb will be very good as a starter. Watch Kurt Warner then watch Kolb and compare the rhythm and timing. A great West Coast QB does not wait for the man to be open before he throws (Mcnabb) but throws to a spot that only he and the receiver know giving them the advantage. Kolb is that kind of QB and i'm ready to see what he can do. 

Trade Mcnabb to Cleveland for Joshua Cribbs, i don't think they believe in Brady Quinn.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2010)

RJI said:


> I think its time to deal Mcnabb if they can. There has to be a low 1st or high 2nd out there for him.
> I have no doubt Kolb will be very good as a starter. Watch Kurt Warner then watch Kolb and compare the rhythm and timing. A great West Coast QB does not wait for the man to be open before he throws (Mcnabb) but throws to a spot that only he and the receiver know giving them the advantage. Kolb is that kind of QB and i'm ready to see what he can do.
> 
> Trade Mcnabb to Cleveland for Joshua Cribbs, i don't think they believe in Brady Quinn.



I thought Cleveland as a great place to excite the fans but for the longest time, I figured he'd go home to Chicago. They haven't had a steady QB like McNabb in a long time (McMahon anyone?). Also, and I hate to say it, with Favre set to retire at any time and the coach here having coached McNabb, it would be a good offense for him to run. The WRs here (in MN) want to run and get down field. Much better running game. 

Hmmmmm. Randall Cunningham was here in 1999 and was one simple FG away from going to the SB. I really wanted him to go. 15 - 1. He had one HELL of a season. I was glad to be able to see it here in MN.


----------



## RJI (Jan 12, 2010)

Found this over the weekend, my first Eagles Jersey


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2010)

RJI said:


> Found this over the weekend, my first Eagles Jersey



Bet it still fits. 


Harold Carmichael, good times. :bow:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 12, 2010)

Dear Spanky Person.

This is "Zwebby's" mother. She has informed me that you are not allowing her to receive credit for Superbowl wins since she was not yet born. 

Like a good mother, sacrificing for my child, I will take those credits and pass them on to her...though from what she tells me, even without them, that's still more than you have.

By the way, it was the '96 season, but the game was in 1997.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Dear Spanky Person.
> 
> This is "Zwebby's" mother. She has informed me that you are not allowing her to receive credit for Superbowl wins since she was not yet born.
> 
> ...



Mrs. Zweber,

Two words: non transferrable

With as much respect as I can muster for a Packers fan,

Spanky


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Dear Spanky Person.
> 
> This is "Zwebby's" mother. She has informed me that you are not allowing her to receive credit for Superbowl wins since she was not yet born.
> 
> ...



Mrs. Zweber,

Two words: non transferrable

With as much respect as I can muster for a Packers fan,

Spanky


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 13, 2010)

So.. who does everyone like this weekend....


----------



## nykspree8 (Jan 13, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> So.. who does everyone like this weekend....



I'm going for the Jets  And I think the upset of the playoffs will be the Ravens and Colts. Well, I think either it will be an upset, or it will be a blowout by the colts, but the Ravens look good and they gave em a run for their money in the season. I'd like to see Arizona and Minny in the NFC championship game just cause it'd be cool to see 2 old warriors going at it.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 13, 2010)

Higher seeds will all win. <snooooze>


Villanova will whoop ass on Georgetown.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 13, 2010)

The Saints...and I'd be happy with either the Cowboys or the Vikings.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 13, 2010)

nykspree8 said:


> I'm going for the Jets  And I think the upset of the playoffs will be the Ravens and Colts. Well, I think either it will be an upset, or it will be a blowout by the colts, but the Ravens look good and they gave em a run for their money in the season. I'd like to see Arizona and Minny in the NFC championship game just cause it'd be cool to see 2 old warriors going at it.



*J*ets/Chargers will be a good match-up. I also like Ravens/Colts... but, it would be nice to have a Jets/Ravens AFC Championship....



Spanky said:


> Higher seeds will all win. <snooooze>
> 
> Villanova will whoop ass on Georgetown.



*S*ounds like no football for you ...don't tell me your going to the mall to do shopping (picturing Spanks carrying 4 loads of shopping bags from his fav store - smiling at the TV sets in the Mall broadcasting the Division Playoffs) ... well we can't have any of that. 

I came up with some quality alternative Eagles programming for you....you can grab a snack (crackers and Wisconsin Cheddar Cheese: Perfectly Aged 1997 vintage) enjoy another glass of "NY Giants" wine 2007 vintage :happy:

* Spanky's Eagles Retro Network*

SuperBowl VX Raiders Eagles 1980

Chuck Bednarik -NFL films

Pisarcik and Wilbert Montgomery-Greatest Play

*Pisarcik forever lubbed in Philly* :happy:

-----------------------------------------------



mszwebs said:


> The Saints...and I'd be happy with either the Cowboys or the Vikings.



*S*aints do have a pooch as a mascot .. I may root for them just for "Gumbo" ....








*This is a cool video of the Saints Mascots playing Pop Warner football at Halftime 

Saints Mascots and others play kids in football*

Congrats on Woodson getting NFL Defensive Player of the Year....


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 13, 2010)

RJI said:


> Found this over the weekend, my first Eagles Jersey



Cool picture... Harold Carmichael tallest wide receiver to ever play in the NFL...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 13, 2010)

What?? I just think all of the home teams will win. I do not see a hot enough team (maybe Dallas at the least) winning a wildcard game and beating a rested higher seed....this year.....with these match-ups. 

And thanks for the memories, Tony. I liked this famous one made into a whole movie.....and it was against those same pesky Jints.....

Won the game too. 

Giants Hitting Giants


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 13, 2010)

Spanky said:


> What?? I just think all of the home teams will win. I do not see a hot enough team (maybe Dallas at the least) winning a wildcard game and beating a rested higher seed....this year.....with these match-ups.
> 
> And thanks for the memories, Tony. I liked this famous one made into a whole movie.....and it was against those same pesky Jints.....
> 
> ...



Pesky -but, luvable Jints ... You might enjoy this one...

A Better Video


An Even Better Video


----------



## Spanky (Jan 13, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Pesky -but, luvable Jints ... You might enjoy this one...
> 
> A Better Video
> 
> ...



Nice.


But what is that big silvery looking thing with the football on it being pushed out onto the field? What dat?


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 13, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> But what is that big sivlery looking thing with the football on it being pushed out onto the field? What dat?



*K*inda shiney and all bright ... must be that bling stuff


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Higher seeds will all win. <snooooze>
> 
> 
> Villanova will whoop ass on Georgetown.




Okay, just so we are clear on things.........

Colts win
Vikings win
Saints win
Chargers???? leading. 7 - 3 in the third.

Uh, and Nova beat G-town.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2010)

Vikings run up the score?

That last touchdown was just to be sure that they had a safe lead. In the playoffs, you score and you score more, you keep effing scoring until the game clock reads 4th Quarter 0:00. I loved it. Eagles fans loved it. 

The Cowpatties, including "panty-Wade" Phillips, whined that they were running up the score. 



Why did they run up the score? Because the Cowpatties couldn't stop them. At least that is what Jimmy Johnson said after the game. You no like the runny up the scorey? STOP THEM. 

Epic fail. 

Another season of disappointment for America's team. Heh.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 17, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Vikings run up the score?
> 
> That last touchdown was just to be sure that they had a safe lead. In the playoffs, you score and you score more, you keep effing scoring until the game clock reads 4th Quarter 0:00. I loved it. Eagles fans loved it.
> 
> ...



Who the hell are you talking to... Terry Bradshaw?

Were you responding to the voices in your head again?

We're going to medicate you until next season if you can't control this...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Who the hell are you talking to... Terry Bradshaw?
> 
> Were you responding to the voices in your head again?
> 
> We're going to medicate you until next season if you can't control this...



Cryboys?


That is what I am talking about. Posted right after the loss. Only the Cowboys get that kind of question. I like Shiancoe's comment at the end. 



This just in: Madden 2009 shows Favre leading the Packers to the SB and winning if he was still in GB.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 17, 2010)

By golly! I wish I had posted my predictions because I'm bang on so far. 

Before the game is over I'm stating that I called the Jets to win (and I'm not just saying that because they're up at the moment). 

Ok, I'm going on record now....Final two: Colts vs. Vikes. Yeah, I _think_ the Vikes can take the Saints. *think being the operative word here*


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 17, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Cryboys?
> 
> 
> That is what I am talking about. Posted right after the loss. Only the Cowboys get that kind of question. I like Shiancoe's comment at the end.
> ...



I didn't ask WHAT you were talking ABOUT, I asked WHO you were talking TO!

Um, seriously though. Had they done THEIR job and stopped them, they wouldn't have needed a time out ANYWAY. Clearly they, the "hottest team in the NFC," iced themselves to the point where ya gotta think that Romo went on a secret vacation.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 17, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Okay, just so we are clear on things.........
> 
> Colts win
> Vikings win
> ...



*F*ixed your prediction Spanks :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *F*ixed your prediction Spanks :happy: :happy: :happy:



So glad you can root for a team in GREEN, Tony. Giants aren't even the best NFL team in the tri-state area!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> I didn't ask WHAT you were talking ABOUT, I asked WHO you were talking TO!
> 
> Um, seriously though. Had they done THEIR job and stopped them, they wouldn't have needed a time out ANYWAY. Clearly they, the "hottest team in the NFC," iced themselves to the point where ya gotta think that Romo went on a secret vacation.




Cowboys fans everywhere. 

When I am talking about Favre and Rodgers, especially foofy boy Aaron, I am talking directly to you, sweetcheeks.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 17, 2010)

Spanky said:


> So glad you can root for a team in GREEN, Tony. Giants aren't even the best NFL team in the tri-state area!



We might have had sucktastic season this year but at least we aren't the 1st runner up, bridesmaid, second fiddle, or worse *EVERY FRIGGIN YEAR*!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 17, 2010)

Spanky said:


> So glad you can root for a team in GREEN, Tony. Giants aren't even the best NFL team in the tri-state area!



*J*ust another great NY Football team :happy:




NancyGirl74 said:


> We might have had sucktastic season this year but at least we aren't the 1st runner up, bridesmaid, second fiddle, or worse *EVERY FRIGGIN YEAR*!



*T*hat's why we luv dem losing Iggles :wubu:

*Wouldn't McNibbits make a great Buffalo Bill* :happy:


----------



## GregW (Jan 17, 2010)

This weekend was real Big and real Easy for the Saints, but Minneapolis should be a tougher game. I'm going with the Saints (home field and scoring lots of points), though my confidence level is much lower.


----------



## nykspree8 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just decided the Eagles and the Cowgirls are unfit to represent our conference in the playoffs. We wanted to give them a chance these past 2 years and this is what they come home with, big fat losses. Very happy for my secondary team, the Jets though =)


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2010)

Overheard on ESPN.

"No longer can the Cowboys be considered December chokers. That title has been passed on to the New York Giants."

heh. 












<mumbles> effin 3rd place, still in 3rd place,3rd place, 3rd place, 3rd place, 3rd place, 3rd place, 3rd place, 3rd place, 3rd place.....


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 18, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Overheard on ESPN.
> 
> "No longer can the Cowboys be considered December chokers. That title has been passed on to the New York Giants."
> 
> ...




Hah... didn't the so called hottest NFC East team "Iggles" choked in their last two games. Yet... another Missed Opportunity... 

This is a nice summary of McNibbits career thus far...

_"McNabb has failed to lead Philadelphia to a Super Bowl victory in 11 seasons. But *he had one of his finest seasons in 2009* before struggling badly in consecutive losses to Dallas."_

*Source: 

ESPN*

*Still winless-Still trophyless- Still our luvable bridesmaid* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

*
Spanks in the meantime will search for his vintage "NY Jets" jersey in the attic to root for Gang Green this Sunday.. GO J..E..T..S
*


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 18, 2010)

nykspree8 said:


> I just decided the Eagles and the Cowgirls are unfit to represent our conference in the playoffs. We wanted to give them a chance these past 2 years and this is what they come home with, big fat losses. Very happy for my secondary team, the Jets though =)



The Jets did an awesome job..


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey, Tony...whadya say we get t-shirts made that say "3rd place" on the front and wear 'em at Jersey Bash?











Oh and on the back we'll put this....."But at least we're not Super Bowl-less!"

View attachment 75609


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 18, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hey, Tony...whadya say we get t-shirts made that say "3rd place" on the front and wear 'em at Jersey Bash?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I* love that idea.... :bow: :bow: :bow:


*Congrats to the Jets and Rex Ryan*


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hey, Tony...whadya say we get t-shirts made that say "3rd place" on the front and wear 'em at Jersey Bash?
> 
> 
> Oh and on the back we'll put this....."But at least we're not Super Bowl-less!"
> ...



pssssst. Nancy. shhhhhhh. Don't tell anyone, but I got pics of this pretty lady with loser Eagles names tatooed all over her boobages and buttages. 

A few clicks of the mouse, and those pics will magically appear on Donovan's trophy shelf. Top shelf of course....


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Jan 19, 2010)

Jets look very impressive against San Diego Chargers...


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2010)

blackcaesarbhm said:


> Jets look very impressive against San Diego Chargers...



Now I'm listening to WFAN ... I heard that Norv Truner was given a 3 year extension. How is this possible?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 19, 2010)

Spanky said:


> pssssst. Nancy. shhhhhhh. Don't tell anyone, but I got pics of this pretty lady with loser Eagles names tatooed all over her boobages and buttages.
> 
> A few clicks of the mouse, and those pics will magically appear on Donovan's trophy shelf. Top shelf of course....




You sir are pure evil.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2010)

*Just heard on WFAN... Buddy Ryan will be on the Jets sideline for the AFC Championship game...*


*
Also heard that this jersey is very hard to get...

Jets fans cherishing this jersey...
San Diego fans burning it.... 
*


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> You sir are pure evil.



*also winless* :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 19, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *Just heard on WFAN... Buddy Ryan will be on the Jets sideline for the AFC Championship game...*



Lub Buddy Ryan! 

But if Jets don't wanna playoff whammy from old skool Eagle-ville, don't have him on the sidelines. Won a lot of games, never won a playoff one. 

I mean he had the likes of Cunningham, Jerome Brown, Reggie White et al and couldn't win a freaking playoff game. Not ONE.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jan 19, 2010)

Great job by the Jets this Sunday, Rex Ryan has really built a team! before Ryan they were a bunch of talented individuals and he brought the Jets together as a team and has the players believing in themselves. 
Here is a good video of Ryan right after Sunday's upset win in San Diego, enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X46_SxkC0Zs&feature=related


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2010)

pjbbwlvr said:


> Great job by the Jets this Sunday, Rex Ryan has really built a team! before Ryan they were a bunch of talented individuals and he brought the Jets together as a team and has the players believing in themselves.
> Here is a good video of Ryan right after Sunday's upset win in San Diego, enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X46_SxkC0Zs&feature=related



*J*et fans can now give an honorary thanks to these past associates for their contribution...  :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Lub Buddy Ryan!
> 
> But if Jets don't wanna playoff whammy from old skool Eagle-ville, don't have him on the sidelines. Won a lot of games, never won a playoff one.
> 
> I mean he had the likes of Cunningham, Jerome Brown, Reggie White et al and couldn't win a freaking playoff game. Not ONE.



*A*ll kidding aside Spanks... those Eagle teams of (1988-1990) should have won at least one SuperBowl....

And... don't forget that Buddy Ryan did win his Championship rings with both The Jets and The Bears....


----------



## Spanky (Jan 19, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *A*ll kidding aside Spanks... those Eagle teams of (1988-1990) should have won at least one SuperBowl....
> 
> And... don't forget that Buddy Ryan did win his Championship rings with both The Jets and The Bears....



......and lost 3 with the Minnesota Vikings as defensive coordinator. 

...and as for those years, yup. The reasons vary, but he was coaching in a DIVISION including chump also-ran forgotten coach names like Gibbs, Parcells and Landry (who was replaced with another loser, Jimmy Johnson). The NFC East really dominated back in those years say 1986 - 1995 and 1987 - 1991 was when Ryan found great talent, Cris Carter anyone? On many given Sundays when the competition was keen and close, got his proverbial ass out-coached. Plain and simple. Especially in the playoffs.

<runs to get some Eagles-approved Tums, proud sponsor of 5 of the last 9 NFC Championships>


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2010)

Spanky said:


> ......and lost 3 with the Minnesota Vikings as defensive coordinator.
> 
> ...and as for those years, yup. The reasons vary, but he was coaching in a DIVISION including chump also-ran forgotten coach names like Gibbs, Parcells and Landry (who was replaced with another loser, Jimmy Johnson). The NFC East really dominated back in those years say 1986 - 1995 and 1987 - 1991 was when Ryan found great talent, Cris Carter anyone? On many given Sundays when the competition was keen and close, got his proverbial ass out-coached. Plain and simple. Especially in the playoffs.
> 
> <runs to get some Eagles-approved Tums, proud sponsor of 5 of the last 9 NFC Championships>








*Don't you want to wash those Iggles Tums with some Cowboy Certified "Pickle Juice" *

*
Drink your juice..make Andy happy 
* :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok, enough banter and empty threats (glares @ Spanks). What are your predictions, fellow NFL Threaders? For this weekend? For the big game? Any crazy vibes? Any inside info? Any wacky bets (I mean in general not just here)? Any passionate declarations of a favorite to win it all?


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 20, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, enough banter and empty threats (glares @ Spanks). What are your predictions, fellow NFL Threaders? For this weekend? For the big game? Any crazy vibes? Any inside info? Any wacky bets (I mean in general not just here)? Any passionate declarations of a favorite to win it all?



Hmmm 

1. Colts vs. Jets: Rooting for the Jets (this will be a tough game for sure) 

2. Vikes and Saints: Rooting for the Vikes (sorry Gumbo) 

SuperBowl

Vikes vs. Jets (can u imagine the drama with that one)....

Would like to see the Jets win it all


----------



## Spanky (Jan 20, 2010)

I predict 

A Giants party over in the NFL 2007 thread to cheer on the Jets. You know, the FIRST NY team to win a super bowl, the ugly little sister, second run, also ran, J-E-T-S. 

Giants will finish a strong third place next year. And the year after that. 

Eli Manning will have 17 affairs topping Tiger by one but missing his season interceptions by 5. 

Nancy will have Brent Celek's name inked on her azz before 2011. Pics to follow. 

TonyNYC will buy stock in a pickle juice producer and make a killing in the market. 

-----------------------------
Okay, joking aside........Colts will destroy the Jets. 

The Vikings - Saints are a big toss up. I really would be happy seeing either one get there. I think the Vikings have a much better defense and defenses win championships. The offenses are both powerful, but the better defense will carry the day. The only issue with the Vikes is their .500 road record. They have been shizz on the road. 

I call Vikings. Favre goes to his third SB. 

Vikings - Colts. Can't call that one. Really.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 20, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I predict
> 
> A Giants party over in the NFL 2007 thread to cheer on the Jets. You know, the FIRST NY team to win a super bowl, the ugly little sister, second run, also ran, J-E-T-S.
> 
> ...



   What ... No Philly CheeseSteaks   

Now wouldn't you want to see the drama of Vikes vs. Jets.... 

I admit Colts looks pretty tough;but, a game still has to be played...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 20, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I predict
> 
> A Giants party over in the NFL 2007 thread to cheer on the Jets. You know, the FIRST NY team to win a super bowl, the ugly little sister, second run, also ran, J-E-T-S.
> 
> ...



The party starts early and its sure to be packed. BYOB and your own folding chairs. 

Next year? We've already got our new defense coach. Things are looking up. If they get their act together there is no reason they shouldn't be Numero Uno, baby (or at least a very strong second )

Stop picking on Eli! (That's the most clever comeback I've got at 6:30am, sorry)

Next year is my year, Spank-a-doo! It's you who will be blazing the screen with ass pics and love notes to the Giants!!



tonynyc said:


> Hmmm
> 
> 1. Colts vs. Jets: Rooting for the Jets (this will be a tough game for sure)
> 
> ...





Spanky said:


> Okay, joking aside........Colts will destroy the Jets.
> 
> The Vikings - Saints are a big toss up. I really would be happy seeing either one get there. I think the Vikings have a much better defense and defenses win championships. The offenses are both powerful, but the better defense will carry the day. The only issue with the Vikes is their .500 road record. They have been shizz on the road.
> 
> ...



I think it will be Vikes vs. Colts. I'd like to see Vikes vs. Jets but I'm not gonna hold my breath. If it is Vikes vs. Jets I have no idea who I'll be rooting for. I usually go with the underdog but it would be cool to see Favre go out on top (and stay retired this time).


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 20, 2010)

Was listening to WFAN and the host was interviewing Baltimore Colts HOF Defensive End- Bubba Smith. 

Bubba was talking about SuperBowl III & mentioned that If the Jets had lost that game... there would have been no (AFL/NFL) merger and no SuperBowl IV...

There was talk by some of the commentators on that same radio show that SB III pushed the incentive to make the merger happen by several years.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 20, 2010)

The AFC Championship game will make any patriot fan sick to their stomach regardless of the outcome.

Whoever wins out of the NFC,....PLEASE win the Superbowl


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 20, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> The AFC Championship game will make any patriot fan sick to their stomach regardless of the outcome.
> 
> Whoever wins out of the NFC,....PLEASE win the Superbowl



*N*ow Kevin.. which is the lesser of the two evils for Patriots fans...


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jan 24, 2010)

Colts! I certainly Believe in Blue!

Can't wait to see who we'll be playing in the Superbowl!


----------



## jdsumm (Jan 24, 2010)

YAY COLTS!!! GO BLUE!!!! :bounce::bow::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 24, 2010)

Even though I am a Bears fan I live in Indianapolis so


GO COLTS!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 24, 2010)

All righty kidz... here we go...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 25, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Even though I am a Bears fan I live in Indianapolis so
> 
> 
> GO COLTS!!!



A woman I work with is a HUGE FAN...

She asked me to make this for her:












Apparently, she has a whole living room devoted to her team. That's some dedication!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 25, 2010)

You know...

I really wish Brett Favre would retire SOLELY for the reason that I'm getting sick of defending his ass on Facebook lol.

But I deal with that more than most people in the thread would, as I'm smack dab in the path of the Bitter Barge, where the Fuck Favre bandwagon overflows and assholes end up on my lawn.

Sigh.

As much as I love and adore him...there is the tiniest bit of justice...but it doesn't feel nearly as good as it would have to watch him play in another Superbowl.


Adrian Peterson, though... JESUS HANNAH. Get some glue.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 25, 2010)

I was actually yelling to find him some damn superglue.. sheesh. I think Favre will retire. He did good though, better than the Vikes would have done without him. The fans and media are already talking a change in coaches. We will wait and see.



mszwebs said:


> You know...
> 
> I really wish Brett Favre would retire SOLELY for the reason that I'm getting sick of defending his ass on Facebook lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 25, 2010)

Me, I'm just happy that the Saints are finally going to play in the Super Bowl. If we win, well, I'd probably die from the excitement.

I seriously cried when we won tonight.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 25, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Me, I'm just happy that the Saints are finally going to play in the Super Bowl. If we win, well, I'd probably die from the excitement.
> 
> I seriously cried when we won tonight.



I am not a Saints fan nor am i a Vikings fan. I am a die hard Dallas fan ( no razzing here) When they lost, i had hard time figuring out who to root for. I truly wanted Favre to go out with a Superbowl win. He worked hard for the Vikings and they should be damn proud they had him. He is an excellent quarterback. However a part of me held hope for New Orleans because they have never got win a Superbowl trophy. So i hope they go all the way. They have had a hell of a season and worked hard for what they have earned. So good luck to them and to their fans as well. *Laissez les bon temps rouler!*


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 25, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> *I was actually yelling to find him some damn superglue*.. sheesh. I think Favre will retire. He did good though, better than the Vikes would have done without him. The fans and media are already talking a change in coaches. We will wait and see.




*T*hat would be something to see some "sticky" finger one-arm catches again...  






*Hall Of Famer - Fred Biletnikoff*





*Lester Hays*

*A*hhh... memories of Oakland's Lester Hays & Fred Biletnikoff . They would lather their hands with "Stick'Em". Unfortunately for Hays & others, the NFL banned any use of "The Sticky Suff" by the early 1980s.


----------



## GregW (Jan 25, 2010)

Great game - two Super Bowl-caliber teams went down to the wire. Saints got a little help at the end from Minnesota's mistakes - can't believe that Favre lost situational awareness to such a degree.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 25, 2010)

DAMN good game..nail biter!

I went nuts when the Saints won..and I don't even follow pro football.

A great first...yay!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 25, 2010)

GregW said:


> Great game - two Super Bowl-caliber teams went down to the wire. Saints got a little help at the end from Minnesota's mistakes - can't believe that Favre lost situational awareness to such a degree.



*G*regW: Brett has had his share of post season meltdowns and successes.

Brett was really hammered and I have not seen a QB get his as much in many a season. I don't know if he would come back for another season... but that remains to be seen
. 



RedVelvet said:


> DAMN good game..nail biter!
> 
> I went nuts when the Saints won..and I don't even follow pro football.
> 
> A great first...yay!



*R*edVelvet: it was a good win for the Saints. Now the team and city has come full circle. The Saints will be an underdog for the SB-but, it should make for a very good game.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 25, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Brett was really hammered and I have not seen a QB get his as much in many a season. I don't know if he would come back for another season... but that remains to be seen
> .
> 
> 
> .



Of course Farve has to come back. He still has the Lions and the Bears to play for. Then he'll have screwed all the NFC North!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 25, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Of course Farve has to come back. He still has the Lions and the Bears to play for. Then he'll have screwed all the NFC North!



*T*hat is too funny and twisted too... well at least with the Lions we are guaranteed to have a Brett appearence on Thanksgiving :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## RJI (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah only 2 weeks but then its combine and draft time, then before you know it mincamps etc will be going. Don't forget about free agent time and trades....guaranteed to be rumor central here in the Philly area with McNabb and Vick potentially both being on the block. 

Its only 20 days until Pitchers and Catchers though so once the Superbowl is over i usually go into Baseball mode and head to Florida for a Spring Training Vacation.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 29, 2010)

RJI said:


> Yeah only 2 weeks but then its combine and draft time, then before you know it mincamps etc will be going. Don't forget about free agent time and trades....guaranteed to be rumor central here in the Philly area with McNabb and Vick potentially both being on the block.
> 
> Its only 20 days until Pitchers and Catchers though so once the Superbowl is over i usually go into Baseball mode and head to Florida for a Spring Training Vacation.



I predict the following:

1. Favre will retire. 
2. Favre will not play with the Vikings when he comes back like on September 10th. 
3. McNabb will be a Viking.
4. Kolb will be the new starter. 
5. Vick? They'll just throw him to the dogs. (sorry, couldn't resist)

aaaaaaaaaannd......

The Giants will be in Third Place AGAIN.


----------



## RJI (Jan 29, 2010)

I like everything and agree. Vikings are the logical destination for McNabb and as long as they give up a nice package of picks/players i am on board. I won't be if they just give him away as he is a hot commodity since there are NO top tier free agent QB's on the market this year. 

Vick will probably bring a decent draft pick also from a team like Buffalo. 3rd rounder would be nice.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 29, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I predict the following:
> 
> 1. Favre will retire.
> 2. Favre will not play with the Vikings when he comes back like on September 10th.
> ...



:happy: Fixed it for ya Spanks... :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 30, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> :happy: Fixed it for ya Spanks... :happy:



Altering quotes......hmmmmmmm. The mods must be more Giants fans. 


The Jints seem to do a wee bit better when they do NOT win the NFC East. No???


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 30, 2010)

RJI said:


> Yeah only 2 weeks but then *its combine *and draft time, then before you know it mincamps etc will be going. Don't forget about free agent time and trades....guaranteed to be rumor central here in the Philly area with McNabb and Vick potentially both being on the block.
> 
> Its only 20 days until Pitchers and Catchers though so once the Superbowl is over i usually go into Baseball mode and head to Florida for a Spring Training Vacation.



My sister is the banquet manager at the hotel they do the combine at here in Indy. She says it's like Fort Knox for those two weeks. They even cover all the windows and doors and have security posted at every entrance.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, excitement abounds. It has been a long NFL year. The Saints.........I mean think about it......THE SAINTS are the SB Champions. 

I have to admit that I was pulling for the Colts. I rooted for them back in the 70s as my AFC team. But when the Saints won, it also felt right. Heck, the Mannings would be celebrating either way. 

So for the Falcons, Browns, Seahawks, Eagles, Titans, Jaguars, Texans, Vikings, Lions, Chargers, Bengals, Panthers, Bills, and Cardinals, our long time friends, the Saints, will be enjoying that new invite to the Superbowl winning teams. They'll use that Superbowl talk forever now. You know that argument ending "well at least we won a Superbowl" talk that for some reason makes their point somehow right. The Saints get that now. Don't abuse it fellas, ladies. Remember it isn't that far from the paper sack to the Superbowl. I never thought the Buccaneers would win a SB. So why can't the Lions or the Browns? Maybe the fifth time will be the charm for the Vikings or the Bills. 

I am tired. I leave the fading memories of this NFL Thread to the Saints fans. Come back to enjoy. Reminisce. Smile. 

I ask Zwebby to get cracking on a new thread. After a nice long hiatus, I may figure out a way to win an argument with Giants fans. 

Congrats Saints, New Orleans. At the least, you deserve, more than most, the chance to believe and enjoy. You have 365 days. Get to it.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 8, 2010)

What a game!

It all came down to which team made the first mistake, and thus made the whole game definitely worth watching! Brees and Manning played their hearts out in this one, and I really was expecting this to go to OT. I found myself rooting for the Colts only because, well, Manning is a MACHINE! I have nothing but respect for him, even if he's a Colt. Favre is the Iron Man, but Manning just makes it look so easy! Maybe Cutler will be like him someday... LoL Anyway, the best team won, and the Saints certainly have a lot to celebrate!

I got my football fix, since I didn't get to watch any regular season games this year. And I definitely enjoyed the commercials way better than the past few years. Doritos probably caught my attention the most. Mmmm, doritos.....


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 8, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Wow, excitement abounds. It has been a long NFL year. The Saints.........I mean think about it......THE SAINTS are the SB Champions.
> 
> I have to admit that I was pulling for the Colts. I rooted for them back in the 70s as my AFC team. But when the Saints won, it also felt right. Heck, the Mannings would be celebrating either way.
> 
> ...





Your wish is my command


----------



## Geektastic1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hooray for the Saints! I'm not much of a football fan, and I'm not even from New Orleans, but I'm still happy to see that the Saints won the Superbowl. They didn't even have a home for a while because of Katrina, so I'm glad they did good.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 8, 2010)

Geektastic1 said:


> Hooray for the Saints! I'm not much of a football fan, and I'm not even from New Orleans, but I'm still happy to see that the Saints won the Superbowl. They didn't even have a home for a while because of Katrina, so I'm glad they did good.



*As a loyal Giants fan- It was nice to see the Saints win. It was a great game *

*Congrats Saints*













*The Pooch is pleased* :happy:

 
This pooch will still bite the shit out of any Iggles fan though - good doggy 



*Now our lovely "Dims" commissioners can start an NFL 2010 thread soon & we can let the "trash talking' begin...* :happy:


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 1, 2016)

Greetings, Guest! Why on earth are you reading this thread!?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 2, 2016)

How can you tell someone is reading a thread?


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 2, 2016)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/online.php


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 2, 2016)

aaaahhhhhh so you want to see who's looking at nekkid people?


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 2, 2016)

My reasons for creeping are my own!


----------

